# Last Stand of the Dorinthians (Chapter 4- The Second Invasion)



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2007)

The party travels in front of more than a thousand refugees, members of the Dorinthian cavalry, and militia men.  It's a long journey north back to the town of Meristra, where the remnants of Dorinthian civilization have begun to rebuild their home.  The trip is uneventful, although several times scouts report seeing humanoids such as goblins and even the occasional gnoll, although all such creatures are intelligent enough to avoid a force this large.  The going is slow at first, as there are a number of sick or aged people in your sizeable band, but as you get closer to your destination you find the general excitement causes an increase in daily speed.

Finally, the small army of refugees and soldiers enters the outskirts to the Silver Forest and the thin, overgrown trail to the Dorinthian town.  The party leads the group, but pulls back into a halt when they see four elves approach on horses, their appearances grim.  The leader calls out, "Halt Dorinthians!  We are here to speak to the misguided one, Kelnian As'Tayal.  I have here a scroll for his eyes only."  So saying, he takes a scroll from his hands and extends it outwards towards the sole elf in your company.

The elven priest, Kel, raises a curious eyebrow and steps forward to take the parchement into his hands.  While being haughtily examined by his fellows, he breaks the seal on the document and begins to read.  After a few minutes of taking in the scroll's contents, Kel's shoulders sag as if a great weight were put upon them.  He walks back towards the party and explains, "The Tallione Empire is now aware that the remnants of the Dorinthian kingdom have been rescued by the elves of Silver Forest and are now threatening reprisals unless the refugees are given up.  The Elven Council has reported to my people that their defensive forces are barely adequate to withstand an attack.  This has caused a backlash againt the Sol'vi Elustru faction in the council, which had been your main supporters.  This alone wouldn't have been enough to throw the political situation into chaos, but it seems that your own Baron Dorin has proclaimed that Meristra is going to be renamed New Dorinth in a ceremony next week, and has said words to the effect of starting a reborn kingdom here in the western edge of Silver Forest.  The implications of this has completely reshaped the way most elves now see the refugees, and most opinions have turned greatly negative."

"The political attacks have been so heated that a change has taken place.  Sol'vi Elustru has been greatly diminished in power, but so has my own pro-neutrality political faction, House Rela.  House Dran, a group that wants to better ties with the Empire (or at least to placate them) and speaks of removing the refugees from the Silver Forest, has gained many seats.  Strangely, so has the Magi, a group of wizards on the council that believes in ceasing all relations with non-elves and increasing efforts in defense.  All diplomatic ties to the Dorinthians have been halted for the time being and the ambassadors recalled.  Silas Generwine* and I have been asked by House Rela to come and speak in the council in your defense.  I doubt Silas* will have anything good to say.  I, on the other hand, seem to be your defending attorney."  Kel says this with a worried smirk before reaching for the hands of his companions in order to clasp one last time.  He gives a comforting squeeze to Rix's shoulder, though the kobold simply looks at the other elves bitterly and says nothing.  In a fit of emotion, Alexander gives the elf a strong hug, then they both say short prays to the Rider before Kel mounts a horse, joins his fellow elves, and rides to the east.

*Silas Generwine is the elven co-ambassador to the Dorinthians, not to be confused with Silas Eyrstan the Caernite (PC).


----------



## Fenris (Feb 16, 2007)

Dartis holds Kel's hand a moment and pulls him close, "Remember the winged elves my friend. May the Rider bless your journey"


Dartis watches the elves leave.
"The harder the road for the Rider, the more joyous the homecoming" intones Dartis, invoking an ancient saying of Dorinthia.

"Well there is nothing more we can do but wait for the counsel to make it's decree. They did not say our permission to travel through the forest was revoked. In the mean time, we have families who are seperated. Let us join all of Dorinthia, even if we must then move again." says Dartis sadly.

"Let us ride to rejoin our people!"  cries Dartis and signals for the group to continue.

Dartis rides up to Silas: "We must move cautiously through the political minefield that is laid before us Advisor. Hindsight says we should have left a more skilled politician behind, but what is done is done. I fear that this declaration was not done solely to boost morale. And worse it was done prematurely. We must let Kel do what he can, and see what the situation is in 'New Dorinth'  before we can plan."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 16, 2007)

Ventus offers only a slight tilt of his head in farewell to the departing elf, having not gotten to know the cleric as much as his other companions.  He watches the elves ride off, with a rather grim expression following Kel's explanation.  So much for the hopes of finding a new home, not that he can expect much welcome among the Dorinthian's regardless.  Still, the politics have gotten ugly, and it seems that the elves are quick to pass judgement.  He shakes his head and remarks quietly to himself.

"'Misguided one' indeed.  It is good to see they keep open minds."

He waits for the others to resume their journey and falls in beside them.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 16, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> [sblock=Barok and DT]
> 
> Dartis listens to Baroks words and is silent a moment.
> "Then why are you here? Why not run after the Imperial column and die _'like a man'_? Why not go and through your life away if you have lost so much and are seeking death?
> ...




Barok looks at the departing nobleman in awe for the briefest of moments before shaking it off. ...Bloody politician , he mumbles quietly to himself.




			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> After recognizing Nikolos' healing abilities, and his interest in Dorinthia's side of the story, the party invites the priest to join them and see the Dorinthian people for himself.  The offer is too exciting to pass up, and his band increases your number.
> 
> Upon thinking on Dartis' words, Cal asks for an extra moment alone to talk to the dryad.  She hadn't come from her tree for quite some time (not even for Barok), although as the group leaves and allows Cal a moment alone, you see her come forth once more to speak quietly with the man.  What words are exchanged, you do not know, although Cal seems to have gained a necklace made of twined and somehow threaded leaves.
> 
> ...




Barok stays oddly quiet on the way back, grumbling to himself occasionally about "Lying ungrateful bloody women."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 16, 2007)

Nikolos spends his time moving among the Dorinthians, using his healing skills, and when necessary the holy power of the Seeker, to deal with injuries, illness, and such other difficulties as he can help with.  While doing so, and quite openly, he asks questions, and listens to the stories people are willing to tell.  Each night of their travels, he spends hours with Gnaden, his scribe, dictating more of the account of the Dorinthian war.  

(OOC:Healing +7 w/kit, Diplomacy +4, Sense Motive +6)


----------



## Fenris (Feb 16, 2007)

On the ride, Dartis finds time to ride with and speak with Nikolos

"So tell me historian. Why is it that the Tallione subjugated Craece and the halfling territories, but seek to completely erradicte Dorinthia, man, woman and child?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Catamip Ashhearth*

Like Nikolos she too fills her time with the refugees. Though instead of gathering tales from the elderly she finds herself immerse in countless blissful games with the children. She quite literally spends almost every waking hour runny around with any number of the children partaking in countless of their games. Then just when the sun would set, she would go to every parent of every child she gamed with and tell them how much fun they had.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 17, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> On the ride, Dartis finds time to ride with and speak with Nikolos
> 
> "So tell me historian. Why is it that the Tallione subjugated Craece and the halfling territories, but seek to completely erradicte Dorinthia, man, woman and child?"




Nikolos doesn't answer immediately, as he marshals his thoughts.  After a time, he says, "In truth, I don't know.  I can hazard a guess, and that would be two-fold.  In the case of Craece, our culture had largely lost its first vigor, and we were divided into many factions, split by old disagreements, and far more interested in debates of philosophy then maintaining our mutual defense. In short, the Talliones very likely didn't see us as a threat to their very existence. We never crushed Tallione legions, as your people have done.  The halflings too were a fairly easy target, and no true threat to the Empire.  Your folk, on the other hand...your rather unfortunate excuse for a king aside, Dorinthia was the only force in the known lands that could truly threaten to defeat the Empire, in the long term.  Dorinthia is a strong nation of warriors. Tallione is in many ways absorbing Craecian culture all too well.  Your king weakened your nation, and simultaneously allowed the halflings to stage against the Empire, providing an excuse for war.  As for the slaughter...I can only say that the Empire of this age is corrupt, sick at its core in many ways...and a threat, however distant, to the Empire can expect no mercy in these dark days."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 18, 2007)

As you enter outskirts of the newly named town of New Dorinth, many of the locals rush up to greet the party enthusiastically.  Wisely, Cal sends some of his men to ride ahead and warn his father of the more than a thousand refugees that are about to flood the area.  It is his daughter Syra Dorin and Kyle Radnal that respond, however, organizing the local priests to care for those who are sick and having some of the men from town set-up rows of tents as temporary housing on the southern edge of the town.  Not everything runs smoothly, but there is at least some semblance of order.

The beautiful Syra goes to greet the party directly when things calm down, and gasps in shock when she sees Alexander and Rix being helped along and on crutches.  She orders them to be helped to the administrative building where Baron Dorin has made his living quarters to save housing space.  She ignores Alexander's protests, and gives him a quick smile and a squeeze on his arm before heading back to direct the efforts in taking care of the refugees.

Silas, along with the town mage Hector and his apprentice Fineas, go from place to place casting magic to mend ropes and torn canvas.  Now that her secret was out Danica openly uses her _message_ to help with the organization of supplies as a personal assistant to Kyle Radnal.  Dartis and Cal help with organizing the regular soldiers to help, and to help diffuse their stepping over the town guard efforts, since those men are performing their own tasks as directed by Radnal.  Ventus keeps close to these two men, but feels unsurprisingly isolated as the refugees are not excited over accepting his aid.  At the advice of Cal, he changes temporarily into the civilian clothes of a Dorinthian farmer and finds his aid more welcome.   Barok is also helpful, although the man suspiciously seems to find a way to help almost every available young woman.  Nikolos is thought to be an oddity, although his healing powers diffuses and xenophobia on the part of the needy population and allows him a chance to continue his research.  Most of the people, especially the local Laughphray gnome ambassadors, aren't sure what to make of the prankster, Caramip.  Yet this foreign gnome seems to have a way of calming the children through this trying time.  Within four days a semblance of normality descends upon the Dorinthians.  By the sixth day, Kyle Radnal, with Barok's help, has organized the men from the new group of refugees into work details mostly dealing with clearing new land of trees with donated gnomish and dwarven axes, building new and temporary homes that will take weeks to construct, finding land suitable for farming for the coming season, and hunting and gathering for food in order to offset the depleting supplies.  The gnomes and dwarves are still sending some food, but the withdrawal of aid from the elven lands has caused concern.  That night, Baron Dorin declares that the next day there will be a social in celebration of the finding of more Dorinthians and the hope that others will be brought home.  Although quite pleased with the recovery of more of his fellow people and the return of his son, the strain of authority is beginning to show in the slower walk of the Baron.  In Fair Creek, the town practically ran itself and the previously shy lord spent most of his time walking his gardens and drinking socially with the local minor nobility.  Although he has done a passing job, he was not meant to lead during the more trying times.  That he has continued to do the best for his people, despite the wearing down of his health, has made them love him much more than they respect him.  It's Syra and Kyle who they respect and look to leadership, however, the daughter of the baron surprisingly coming into her own.

The social commences the next day.  The call for a feast was resisted, due to the concern over supplies.  Still, there was enough alcohol to go around.  Baron Dorin took the time to mingle with the population, while his son stood slightly behind and to his right while his daughter stood at his left.  Alexander and Rix (usually seated because of their wounds), Silas, Dartis, and Danica were the guests of honor although Kel was greatly missed.  Barok was allowed to join them at the head table, while Nikolos and Caramip mingled and told the amazed crowd that followed them tales about lands far away.  After a week even Ventus was somewhat accepted, but only among the older soldiers who wanted to swap stories of fighting his fellows on the battlefield.  Wisely, Ventus made sure of commenting on Dorinthian bravery that he had noticed while fighting their kin and avoided the more inflammatory events.  If he was not at first liked, he was at least understood and respected as a fellow warrior.

Somewhere during the night, Dartis, Danica, Silas, Ventus, Barok, Caramip, and Nikolos all found themselves with a drink in hand and in conversation with one another.  The party members all wore their equipment to show off as was requested by the baron.  He insisted that the people should see their heroes in such gear as to make them more impressive and raise morale.  It seems to have worked, and it felt nice to be able to get away from the questioning crowd and relax with fellow adventurers.  As the other six listened to Caramip tell a joke that was falling flat, Danica felt a pull on her sleeve.  Rix somehow managed to use his crutches to come alongside of her and say, "I went upstairs inside the administration building to get some privacy when I saw some movement in the forest to the north of the town.  Let's flee this place, Danica.  Your people might feel as if the worst is over for them, but if you've been paying attention to all the local rumors and politics you would know that everything outside of this sleepy town is chaos.  Something has gone very wrong."

Before Danica can reply, you all hear a woman's scream to the north, which causes the crowd in the center of the town to grow quiet and listen with fear.  Somewhere from the forest outside the town, a war horn is blown.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 18, 2007)

Barok, despite the bleak mood he's found himself in recently, begins gradually to enjoy town-life again as life begins to take on a semblance of normalcy. There were always some women who were impressed by a few scars, and being considered a "hero" didn't hurt. The food was not bad, and the wine was plentiful. Life was good, if you didn't look to closely.

Hearing the scream, Barok is not the first to rise (for that he is a bit too drunk) but instead says drily "If that's a Dryad I'm not lifting a finger."

ooc: Do we recognise what kind of horn it is? Imperial? Elven? Dorinthian?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 18, 2007)

One of the nearby men, a gray-haired member of Radnal's militia coughs out his ale in surprise upon hearing the sound and says, "By the Rider!  I haven't heard an orc warhorn for twenty years."  So saying, he and many of the other militia and cavalry members begin to rush for the barracks and their arms and armor.  It will take them some time to be ready.  Alexander pulls himself up by a crutch and somehow manages to push Syra and her father into the administration building.  After Danica's refusal to leave, Rix disappears into the darkness of a nearby alley.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 18, 2007)

Nikolos listens to the horns, and stands, taking his longspear from where it leans against the wall. "Master Gnader, take the lads and see to the safety of the writings." Having sent his scribe scurrying off with the journal, he heads towards the sounds of the horn. As he does, he looks around for Ventus, if possible moving close to the man, his symbol of the Seeker's Eye in hand, the longspear resting on his shoulder.

ooc: Extended Shield of Faith on himself, followed by Bull's Strength on Ventus as soon as orcs are sighted.  Casting defensively if threatened (+14 Concentration check)


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> One of the nearby men, a gray-haired member of Radnal's militia coughs out his ale in surprise upon hearing the sound and says, "By the Rider!  I haven't heard an orc warhorn for twenty years."




Dartis jumps at the sound of the horn, after hearing the proclaimation by the veteran, Dartis swears, a habit life has forced upon him of late. Dartis rushes to Swift, who had also been enjoying the festivities, enjoying apples and carrots from the children. Mounting Swift, Dartis rallies his friends and Cal and the rest of the cavalry.

"Come we must by enought time for the guards to mount a defense. Let us remind the orcs why they fear Dorinthian horsemen! For the Rider!" cries Dartis charging off to the northern gates.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 18, 2007)

Barok finishes his drink, grabs a hold of Dartis' stirrup and swings up behind the man. "You don't mind giving a fellow a lift, I hope?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 19, 2007)

"Not as long as you're coming to fight"  replies Dartis


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2007)

Master Gnader tips his head towards his master, Nikolos, in respect, then scurries to obey his wishes.

Dartis and Barok are the first to leap into action, riding Swift north, towards where they believe to be the direction of the commotion.  Nikolos, Danica, and Ventus follow on foot, or at least they do for a short while.  The five adventurers run headlong into a fleeing mob.  The people part for Swift, but the three heroes on foot are swept away by the crowd.  On the other side of the social, Silas gathers together his family.  Silas' father finds forgotten strength and breaks off the leg of a chair, holding it like a club.  There are a lot of women and children being made to go south away from the violence by the men.  Silas leads a group of mothers and children, while Caramip quickly forms a band of children who can't find their parents and does her best to console them while walking by the abjurer's side.

Dartis and Barok 
[sblock] 
You break free from the mob, only to see a small band of orcs 50 feet in front of you.  They are carrying axes and wearing hide armor.  After their easy sport, they also look shocked that anyone would come to confront them.  There are four orcs, standing in a loose square-pattern.

[/sblock] 

Nikolos, Danica, and Ventus 
[sblock] 
The three of you finally break free of the crowd, but it's due more to the fact that another loud commotion breaks off from the flank of the mob.  You head towards the sounds of glass breaking and wood shattering while the rest of New Dorinth runs by.  You see one of the larger manor houses used for multiple families in these trying times.  Some of the family members must have thought to barricade their home, because five orcs are struggling to enter the building.  A sixth lights a torch and runs as if to throw it into the second floor of the house. Above the second floor is a sloping roof, and you can see a hatch open and several Dorinthians stream up and scream for help.  The orcs wear hide armor, and are wielding axes, the nearest being 50 feet away.  The farthest is 80 feet away, while the torch bearer is about 60 feet from you.

[/sblock] 

Silas and Caramip 
[sblock] 
As you gather the children, three straggling orcs rush down a northwestern street towards what they think is a pack of children, and therefore easy prey.  They are 70 feet away and closing fast.  Each orc wears hide armor and wields a battle-axe.  A little girl that is holding Caramip's hand screams at the sight.

[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 19, 2007)

Ventus pushes through the crowd, casting around for a glimpse of their missing companions.  However, the sight of the orcs attacking the manor refocuses him.  He quickly takes in the civilians, orcs and torch, doing quick tactical calculations in his head.  He'll never make it in time.  Even as his mind reaches this conclusion he is drawing his blade and moving forward.  He points the sword at the torch bearing orc, calling out to Danica and Nikolos.

"Stop him!"

He rushes forward as fast as his legs will take him, his shield raised in front of him and his sword held high in defiance.  He shouts a wordless battlecry as he attempts to draw the orcs' attentions.

[sblock=ooc]Double move (40') towards the nearest orc.  Draw sword as part of the move action.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 19, 2007)

"This should be fun." Barok grins, drawing his weapons. 
When Darthis has charged forwards into the fight Barok will leap off the horse and get into a flanking position.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 19, 2007)

Nikolos considers the situation, then decides that a single thrown torch is the least of their worries, at this point. There are ample people in that house to deal with such a matter, so long as they can deal with the orcs at hand.  

He says nothing though, instead simply advancing in Ventus' wake, and calling on the Seeker's power.

[sblock] 
If the Shield of Faith spell, and the Bull's Strength spell, were cast, then a 20' advance and cast Hold Person (DC 15) at the farthest orc. If not, then either Bull's strength on Ventus, if he can be reached, or on self, if not, followed by a 20' advance. In all cases casting defensively if threatened.

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 19, 2007)

Silas quickly thrusts his son into the arms of his wife and turns to his father.  "Keep them safe, Father, and don't fight unless you must.  Keep the children together.  I'll deal with this."  He turns to look at Carmip.  "Join me in an orcish waltz?"  He grins with false bravado, winks at his wife (who likely sees through his charade), and turns to meet the onrushing orcs.

In a loud voice he calls, "Kerastes!  Defend the children, destroy orcs!" and he throws the ornate python rod onto the ground summoning forth its magics.  Before the orcs arrive he'll cast his _Extended Mage Armor_ and then, if there is time, _Scorching Ray_ in hopes of taking one out before they arrive.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 19, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "This should be fun." Barok grins, drawing his weapons.
> When Darthis has charged forwards into the fight Barok will leap off the horse and get into a flanking position.




OOC: Who's charging?   

Dartis lets Barok slide off Swift.  

"Stay close until they close, Barok. Can't lose you now" says Dratis with a grin as he brings up bow and rapidly fires a pair of arrows at the front orc.

[sblock] Rapid shot at +7/+7 1d8+3 since I now have Weapon Specialization, can you tell I am still jazzed   [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 20, 2007)

“Shhh… its O.K. my dear. They are not going to hurt you.” She says soothing to the child as she lets Silas’ wife take the child away from danger. “Me dance?” She answers Sila in a tone mirroring his, “Why I did even bring the proper attire.” 

Turning to face the on coming horde she offers the Orcs a grin of absolute excitement. With pure glee in her voice she says, “No, no, no. You have this all wrong. If we are going to play Red-Rover-Red-Rover, first you have to _freeze_ before you can come over."

Round 1:
Standard Action: Cast Hold Person on lead Orc: DC 15 vs Will. Hoping to cause a traffic jam if possible. 
Move Action: Load Crossbow
Round 2: 
Standard Action: Cast Charm Person on the Orc attacking the Snake: DC 14 vs Will. If succesful, will ask the Orc to attack the nearst threating target. 
Move Action: None


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 20, 2007)

Dartis and Barok
[sblock]
Barok slips off from Swift and readies himself for oncoming orcs.  Dartis breaks the silence by letting two arrows fly at the largest and meanest of the group: an orc with a old scar that has blinded the warrior.  Dartis' first shot buries itself deep into the orc's right arm, but the second shot is a critically great one, going through the humanoid's right eye and taking out parts of brain while it continues its path and exits via the back of the skull.  As the large orc's body falls, the remaining orcs stand dumbfounded and shaken.  You hear them murmur a word amongs one another: "Dul-keyar".  Finally, one gathers his courage and charges, followed by the others, but because of the delay they only make it 30 feet. (now within 20 feet of you)  Barok decides to charge the group and attacks the lead orc, but misses with his rapier.

Three more orcs appear from down a side street, about 60 feet to your right.  Two look like young warriors, but the third is smaller and wears beads while carrying a totem staff.

.........................
.........................
.......o......o.........
...........B.o..........
.....................o..
............D.....o....
.......................o
........................
[/sblock]

Nikolos, Danica, and Ventus
[sblock]
On Ventus' command, Danica finds herself the first to act.  She raises her crossbow and fires, an incredible shot that greatly injures the torch-bearering orc with a bolt deep into the back.  It drops the torch and screams in pain while trying to drag itself back into a side street.

The other orcs move next, advancing, but not reaching the group.  They all roar and seem to bring themselves into a barbaric bloodlust.

Nikolos had cast _shield of faith_ before, and now that the orcs are visible, he reaches over and touches Ventus, who feels much stronger.  _Bull's strength_ on Ventus.

Ventus moves forward and strikes, the wound that he ends up dealing the orc would have been enough to normally injure the humanoid, but the extra strength given from Nikolos' spell drives his blade an inch deeper, slaying the creature outright as his short sword touches its heart.
......._House_..........
...........................
.......................o..
............................
............................
............o......o.......
............................
............o....o..........
.............V...............
..............N..............
...............Da...........
[/sblock]

Silas and Caramip
[sblock]
Caramip is the first to react, a magic spell halting the lead orc in its place.  The other two run by him and are continuing towards the group in a barbaric rage when Silas' staff transforms and heads straight for them.  The snake practically leaps from the ground, wrapping itself in a critically successful embrace of the lead orc, which screams in surprise.  Its ally yells and attacks the snake, greatly harming but not killing it.

In the distance, you can see three more orcs appear.  Two carry totem staffs, while another is a warrior type with a battle-axe.

.........................
..........o.............
........o.....o........
........................
........................
........................
...........o...........
........................
........................
........................
........Ko.o..........
........................
........................
..........S..C........
........................
[/sblock]
OOC: I'm not sure if Caramip's spell will have the desired effect next round since _charm person_ is described as a spell that makes a target a friend or ally, but not one that you can control or will do something that he would not normally do.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 20, 2007)

Nikolos frowns slightly, wishing he was back with his journals.  This was no place for a simple scholar to find himself.  Again calling upon the aid of the Seeker, he casts _Protection from Evil_ on Ventus, careful to keep an eye for any threatening orcs.  Then he readies his longspear, intending to stab past the soldier when the opportunity arises.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 20, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Dartis and Barok
> [sblock]
> Barok decides to charge the group and attacks the lead orc, but misses with his rapier.




ooc: He wouldn't attack unless he could do sneak attack damage, being well aware that he could never kill an orc in a single round without that advantage. Since Dartis is going Horse Archer and is likely to keep his distance to the orcs while shooting them full of arrows Barok finds himself not only exposed, but also pretty useless as anything but a distraction. He would never charge alone like that, and I never stated that he would.

Barok suddenly notices the odds arrayed against him and curses. Breaking off combat he tumbles to avoid the crude orcen weapons and tries to get within the cover of a building. Then he moves stealthily to try to make surprise attacks against alone and isolated orcs, apparent officers and spellcasters. Dartis would do well enough on his own if he used his superior range and mobility, but Barok knew he could never survive alone on the front line against those odds.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 20, 2007)

OOC: Understood, sorry I tried to do my best predicting Barok's action.  I'll try to keep him out of trouble for the next round, since Barok has a higher initiative than the orcs.  If anyone wants, please add possible actions on your character sheet that I can reference and work off of in a moment like this or if you are unable to post for a short period of time.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 20, 2007)

Ventus allows his eyes to drift from his foe for a second as the orc slumps before him.  He nods his head tersely over his shoulder.

"Good work, Danica."

He considers the orcs now arrayed against him with a dispassionate eye, standing firm with his shield raised.  Outnumbered for now, he takes a cautious stance and engages the nearest orc.

[sblock=ooc]Combat Expertise for 2 (AC:19)
Attack +9; 1d6+8 (includes bull's strength bonuses)

If he drops the orc, he will move towards any orcs threatening Danica or Nikolos.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 20, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: Understood, sorry I tried to do my best predicting Barok's action.  I'll try to keep him out of trouble for the next round, since Barok has a higher initiative than the orcs.  If anyone wants, please add possible actions on your character sheet that I can reference and work off of in a moment like this or if you are unable to post for a short period of time.



ooc:
It's not that he's not suicidal, he just prefers being effective while risking his life.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2007)

DT said:
			
		

> The snake practically leaps from the ground, wrapping itself in a critically successful embrace of the lead orc, which screams in surprise. Its ally yells and attacks the snake, greatly harming but not killing it.




Silas, knowing that the odds against them would be overwhelming without the python, Kerastes, turns his attention to the orc following close behind the lead two orcs.  "Ah, Caramip, you should have told me that we were playing children's games.  Here I am, a tad overdressed.  Ah, well.  Did I tell you that one of my favorite games is Tag!?"  With that, and choosing to leave himself unprotected magically for the moment, he casts _Scorching Ray_ at the orc. "You're 'It', my orc friend," he murmurs.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 21, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc:
> It's not that he's not suicidal, he just prefers being effective while risking his life.




OOC: BTW Swift will threaten even if I don't and so can provide flanking, and thus SA opportunities for Barok.   

Dartis gives a cry of "Dorinthia! The Riders Return!" after the lead orc goes down. 

Seeing the new orcs, Dartis makes a quick change and fires a pair of arrows at the new smaller orc with the totem staff. Dartis has devolped a healthy respect, fear and hatred of those who cast spells after dealing with Morduk, Nefius, and Astraughley.

OOC: Swift readies an attack against the first orc who closes with him.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 21, 2007)

Dartis and Barok
[sblock]
Dartis moves Swift forward while firing two arrows at the orc down the road.  The first hits the orc adept's leg, although the second barely misses.  The creature barks an order to his comrades and they duck into a close alley and disappear for now.  Dartis bring the horse forward to flank the orc Barok is fighting and Swift strikes out next, driving a hoof into the orc's back.

The creature turns around and swings at Dartis, but misses both rider and horse badly with his axe.  His companions charge, one missing, but the other leaving a bloody trail along the noble's leg with his weapon (-5 hps to Dartis).

Barok, who was holding his action once more, attacks next, using a flanking attack and catching the wounded orc in the neck, killing him.

.........................
.............o...........
..............Do........
...........B.............
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................
[/sblock]

Nikolos, Danica, and Ventus

[sblock]

Danica fires at the nearest orc, hitting once with a hard shot more but not felling the creature.  The orcs then move to take on Ventus, with two hitting and both bloodying the man's shoulders (-14 hps to Ventus).  The man counters with an enhanced strike of his own, finishing the barbarian that Danica injured.  Nikolos casts his spell, and Ventus feels as if he is protected against the remaining opponents.

......._House_...........
.............................
............................o
.............................
.............................
.............................
...................o........
............o.o.............
.............V...............
..............N..............
...............Da...........

[/sblock]

Silas and Caramip
[sblock]
Silas' snake squeezes the orc in its coils, causing it to scream loudly.  Caramip casts a spell at the orc, and suddenly it looks at the bard as if he was his best friend.  However, when the bard tries to get him to kill his ally, the orc seems to break out of the enchantment, picks up his axe once more, and charges the gnome.  (Rolled a natural 20 on second save, otherwise results would have been different).  He doesn't get far.  Silas' ray stops him, and the children scream as the scorched orc takes two more steps before falling into a charred heap.

Another orc runs forward and chops at the snake constricting his friend, injuring it further.
.........................
..........o.............
........o.....o........
........................
........................
.........o..............
........Ko.............
........................
........................
..........S..C.........
.........................

[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 21, 2007)

*Ventus 28/42*

Ventus winces as he feels the orcish weapons bite into his flesh, but smiles with satisfaction as another orc falls.  As he is slowly surrounded by the orcs, he focuses more of his efforts on staying alive.  He keeps his shield between himself and his foes and chooses his moment to strike.

[sblock=ooc]full (+4) Combat expertise, AC: 21 (23 v. evil creatures)
Attack +7; 1d6+8[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

Nikolos will mutter something in Craecean, seeing the injuries to Ventus, before calling upon the Seeker again, feeling the prayer for Endure Elements fading, replaced by a small portion of the deity's power, casting a _Cure Light Wounds_ on the soldier.

OOC: AC:20, CLW does 1d8+4, casting defensively (+14 concentration)


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 21, 2007)

ooc:  Ok.

Barok keeps moving, flanking and attacking while keeping an eye at the surroundings.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Catamip Ashhearth*

“See that is what happens when you don’t follow the rules. No one likes a cheater.” She scolds to the smoldering Orc. “I believe that calls for a five minute _silence_ penalty to the contesting team.”

“Sshhh. There is no need to scream little one.” She says soothingly to the little girl.

OOC: Round 3 
Standard Action: Cast Silence (20’ radius) on (left) Orc Shaman, DC 17 vs Will. 
Move Action: Move up 10ft or just outside the spells radius, which ever is less. Taking care to be away from the axe wielding Orcs.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 21, 2007)

OOC: The dots are not an accurate representation, but think of them as more like 10 feet... so the caster's are roughly 60 feet away from Caramip and 30 feet away from assisting their orc friend who I have now dubbed "Snake Fodder".


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2007)

Silas inwardly curses as the orc hacks at the python.  _How much damage can that thing take?_ he wonders.  And he worries about the three orcs advancing towards them.  Nevertheless, he (finally) casts _Extended Mage Armor_, dashes forward unslinging his crossbow as he goes, and drops a bolt onto the guides cranking back the string.  "Catch me if you can!" he calls out to the orcs.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard Action: cast _Extended Mage Armor_ (now AC 14)
Move Action: advance 20 feet (towards the python), draw crossbow
Free Action: load crossbow (Rapid Reload feat)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 22, 2007)

Dartis and Barok
[sblock]
Barok moves first to flank an orc focused on Dartis, and hits him from behind with a critically successful slash, separating the creature's meaty head from his body.  Dartis put away his bow and switches to a sword and shield as he urges Swift to attack the remaining orc, but the hoof misses.  The orc responds with another savage strike at Dartis, but the noble is able to block with his now-held shield.

Barok
[sblock]
A few feet behind you, in an alley, you hear someone casting a spell.
[/sblock]

..........................
..................|.......
..................<===(alley entrance)
..................|.......
............B.............
...........................
..............Do.........
..........................


[/sblock]

[sblock]
Another bolt is fire by Danica at the far orc, who she had a clear shot at, but it goes wide.  The orcs close in on Ventus, the three of them surrounding him to get a better chance at striking at him.  Amazingly, they all miss though the Imperial feels as if a holy presence turned two of the evil creatures' blades at the last minute.  His return strike barely hits, and although it wounds the enraged orc badly, it does not drop him.  Ventus feels Nikolos touch his shoulder after a brief prayer and senses his wounds mending themselves somewhat (+7 hit points to Ventus).

The orc that Danica injured before disappears into a side street.

......._House_...........
.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
............o.o.............
.............Vo.............
..............N..............
...............Da...........
[/sblock]

Silas and Caramip
[sblock]
Kerastes squeezes once more, killing the orc in its coils.  Caramip does not need to step forward to cast her magic, and does so instead from where she is standing.  Both the shamans looks confused, as if something had just gone wrong for them (One critically failed and will not recover for the duration of an hour).  The other orc still moves forward to strike, one injuring the constrictor snake, while the second one hits with such savagery (critical hit) that the snake's head is caved in.  In that next second, the snake transforms back into Silas' rod.

The orc's look of satisfaction soon turns into worry as he looks down the top of Silas' drawn crossbow...

.........................
........................
........o.....o........
........................
..........o.............
.........o..............
.........................
..........S.............
.........................
..............C.........
.........................
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2007)

Silas curses yet again.  "If you can't play with my toys without breaking them, then you should just go home!" _Mother, aid me in the defense of these children,_ he inwardly prays.  Aiming the crossbow at the orc he squeezes the trigger...

[sblock=OOC]
standard action: fire crossbow
move action: 'sheath' crossbow in its normal spot at his left shoulder
 They broke my pet snake![/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 22, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Dartis and Barok
> 
> Barok
> [sblock]
> ...




Barok turns towards the sound and smiling hides himself in the shadows of the corner outside the alleymouth before rounding the corner, crouching low with his weapons at the ready. 
ooc: He only tries to hide from whoever is in that alley, he cares little if the other orcs in the square see him.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 22, 2007)

*Ventus 35/42*

Ventus is grateful for the aid of Nikolos, but cannot spare the time to thank the man as he find himself pressed by three orcs.  His mind notes the path of the wounded orc, and he scowls as he is unable to persue it.  He can only hope that it means to flee and not attempt to do more harm.

He continues his assault against the wounded orc, still wary of his enemies.  He fights on with silent intensity, watching his opponents' eyes, trying to predict their attacts.

[sblock=ooc]Back to combat expertise for 2, AC: 19 (21 v. evil creatures)
Attack +9; 1d6+8
Attacking the wounded orc if it isn't already dead.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Catamip Ashhearth*

“Aim for that Shaman.” Shouts Catamip to the young mage. “The spell will not last for long. Plus I have something in store for this one.” She finishes as she eyes the frightened Orc greedily. 

Completely out of the blue and with an evil grin the Gnome begins one of her tell-tale signs of a really bad joke“You know, this one time at band camp… ”

Round 4
Standard Action: Cast T. Hideous Laughter on lead Orc: DC 15 vs Will. 
Move Action: Nothing
Round 5
Standard Action: Fire X-bow at Held Orc: Attack (+7) Damage (1d8)
Free Action: Drop X-bow
Move Action: Draw Short Sword

Current Spell Count: 4th Round
1st: 6/6
2nd 3/5
3rd: 1/3


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 23, 2007)

OOC: The immobile one is one of the two in the back.  The two next closer ones are an orc adept that can't cast for the near future, and another one that will be able to within a few minutes.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 23, 2007)

Nikolos, for his part, stabs forward past the soldier, using the length of the spear to keep the orc on Ventus' left off-balance. "Well, Master Ventus, it cannot be said that you and your friends lead retired lives of philosophical debate."

(OOC: Aid Another to grant Ventus +2 AC against the orc on the left. +4 attack. Will give Ventus 23 AC against that orc, if successful. Nikolos remains at AC 20.)


----------



## Fenris (Feb 23, 2007)

Dartis and Swift will strike at the remaining orc.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 23, 2007)

Dartis and Barok
[sblock]
As Barok waits, Dartis brings his blade downwards, wounding but not killing the orc in front of him.  Swift also rears up, but misses.  The orc gets under Dartis' defenses but the noble is able to deflect the axe strike away in the last moment with the bottom of his shield.

Down the street, three orcs come forth from out of an alley.  The magic-user among them casts a spell one of the axe-wielding orcs as the charge forth.  None of them notice the hidden Barok off to the side.

..........................
..................|.......
..................<===(alley entrance)
.............m.B|.......
..............o.o.........
...........................
..............Do.........
..........................
[/sblock]

Danica, Ventus, Nikolos
[sblock]
Danica fires another bolt, but misses.  You think for a moment that you hear the young girl curse out loud, a bad habit from the time she's spent with soldiers.  Although Ventus is surrounded, he is able to avoid each strike except for one (-8 hps to Ventus).  His return strike drops the injured orc, however, leaving only two.  Nikolos casts another spell, and the Imperial feels his protection increased.

......._House_...........
.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
............o.o.............
.............V..............
..............N.............
...............Da..........
[/sblock]

Silas and Caramip
[sblock]
Caramip's spell is cast without interruption, as Silas raises his crossbow and fires.  The orc is injured, but not dropped.  It rushes the abjurer and attacks, slashing into Silas' robes (-7 hps to Silas).  The second orc, an adept, moves to strike the abjurer with his totem staff, but misses badly.  The second adept steps forward, but is unable to get into striking distance.

As the round ends, the last orc is no longer held, but instead falls onto the ground laughing uncontrollably.

.........................
........................
...............o........
........................
.........................
.........a...............
..........oa............
..........S.............
.........................
..............C.........
.........................

[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 23, 2007)

*Ventus 27/42*

Down to two orcs now, Ventus spares himself a moment to point to the corner around which the first orc dissapeared.

"Danica!  Catch that orc, we'll handle these two!"

Then he resumes his attack against the orcs, stabbing sharply at his foe.

[sblock=ooc]As last round
combat expertise for 2, AC: 19 (21 v. evil creatures)
Attack +9; 1d6+8[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 23, 2007)

And Barok steps behind the magic-wielding orc, plunging both of his rapier into its right kidney while slashing the knife over its throat.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 23, 2007)

OOC: Last round Nikolos technically didn't cast a spell, he used an aid other combat action to try and help Ventus defend himself. 

Nikolos looks a bit rueful as Ventus is wounded again, and again calls upon the power of the Seeker...feeling the prayer of blessing fade, replaced by a small portion of the Seeker's healing power.  Then he chuckles, as he takes the heavy mace from his belt. "And now, Master Ventus, try not to laugh at my ineptness. Weapons drill was never my finest hour at the Great Library." Moving to stand beside the soldier, he hefts the mace, and prepares to face the orc opposite him.

OOC: Free Action: Drop Longspear
Standard Action: Cast Defensively (+14 Concentration), spontaneous Cure Light Wounds on Ventus, sacrificing Bless. 1d8+4 healing. 
Move Action: Draw Heavy Mace and move up beside Ventus. AC 20


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 23, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> OOC: Last round Nikolos technically didn't cast a spell, he used an aid other combat action to try and help Ventus defend himself.




OOC: And if I wasn't being a lazy DM and neglected to look at the rogue's gallery, I would have caught that.  Thanks.  Got it.  The orc still barely hit.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 23, 2007)

Silas, quickly assessing the situation and not liking the result, takes a step back.  Quickly he chants the words of power to cast _Burning Hands_ and spreads his hands before him, trying to position the spell so that he catches all three of the orcs in front of him.  Again he'll draw his crossbow and loads a bolt into it, hoping against hope that his spell drops the orcs...

[sblock=OOC]
5 foot step, then
standard action: cast _Burning Hands_: 4d4 damage
move action: draw crossbow
free action: draw ammo, load crossbow[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 23, 2007)

Dartis and Swift strike at the orce next to them to bring him down and face the next wave.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 23, 2007)

OOC: Another post, since everyone responded and I know Caramip's next action.

Barok and Dartis
[sblock]
The nobleman watches as the adept comes forth from the alley and begins to weave a spell.  But the orc is quickly silenced by Barok, whose rapier buries itself a few inches into the spellcaster's kidney while the knife slits cleanly across its throat with enough force to almost sever it (what's up with all these critical hits I'm rolling?  I just rolled a 20 for the knife hit and another 20 for the crit check).  The head rolls backwards and with a tear, separates from the body with a gushing of blood that spatters the rogue's clothes.

Dartis also attacks, but misses with his blade although Swift kills the injured orc with a hoof to the head.

The next wave of orcs attack, but the first can't break through Dartis' defenses.  The second one gets luckier, however (-5 hps to Dartis).

..........................
..................|.......
..................<===(alley entrance)
..............B..|.......
...........................
..............oo..........
..............D...........
..........................

[/sblock]

Nikolos, Ventus, and Danica
[sblock]
"Ok," Danica yells and begins to run past the combatants, crossbow at the ready.  She takes a shot at an orc as she goes by, but misses.

The two orcs attack once more, but one misses Ventus while the other hits (-9 hps to Ventus).  Ventus makes up for it with a hit that drops the orc that injured him (another crit).  Nikolos casts another spell of healing (+10 hps to Ventus) before moving up and preparing to engage in melee.

The last visible orc is now beginning to have second thoughts about his situation...

.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
............o....Da........
...........NV..............
.............................
.............................

[/sblock]

Silas and Caramip
[sblock]
OOC: You know, GlassEye, I began to worry how Silas would survive this and then I remembered he had that spell...

Silas takes a step back and unloads with a fan of flame that issues forth from his hand killing the two adepts outright while Caramip moves forward and finishes off the third orc.  The amazed silence of the crowd behind them is only interrupted by the bizarre laughter of the orc ahead of them.

.........................
........................
...............o........
........................
.........................
.........................
.........................
..........S.C...........
.........................
.........................
.........................

[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 23, 2007)

Barok steps forwards, the limp corpse of the spellcaster sliding off his weapons just before they are thrust once more into the back of an orc.
"Kudos to you nobles," he says to Dartis. "You sure know how to throw a party."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 24, 2007)

"These creatures do seem rather persistent." Nikolo's voice is quite cheerful, as he maneuvers to attack the orc. He takes a step forward, in hopes that Ventus will do the same on the other side of the orc and catch the raider between them. Then he swings his mace at it.

(OOC: LOL, I was afraid that might happen. Sorry, Ventus.

This round: Step forward, trying to get the orc between us for a flank. Heavy Mace +4 (+6 if the flank happens) to hit, 1d8 damage, AC 20)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 24, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> (OOC: Last round, Nikolos was supposed to heal Ventus first, then step up beside him, not attacking at all. It's not a big deal.
> 
> This round: Step up,and then attack. Heavy Mace +4 to hit, 1d8 damage, AC 20)




Fixed, since I was still waiting for Ventus' action.  Please reread the post.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 24, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Kudos to you nobles," he says to Dartis. "You sure know how to throw a party."





"Hey, I thought they were your friends." retorts Dartis as he and Swift strike at the orcs in front of them.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Catamip Ashhearth*

She is a bit taken back by Silas’ display of power and gives him a pleasing surprised look. “Well… That was easy.” She says as she draws her short sword and quickly makes her way towards the remaining Orc. “We must hurry if we are taking prisoners.” Raising the flat of her blade she strikes the prone Orc on the back of the skull. “Quickly, we will need some rope.”

OOC: Not too sure if we are in rounds. Attempts to knock out (sub-duel damage) Orc and then bind him, if there is any rope.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2007)

Silas quickly takes a few steps forward and snatches up the python rod.  Seeing Caramip move forward to deal with the incapacitated orc, he returns to his family and the group of children.  "Go to that building over there and see if you can get inside.  It should be safer off the streets."  He looks over to where Caramip whacks the orc in the head.  "We'll deal with this orc and see if there are any others.  I won't be gone long."  He gives his father a brief nod of respect, quickly kisses his wife, and then rushes over to help Caramip.

As he crosses the distance between Caramip and the group of children and his family, Silas examines the python rod.  _It looks ok..._  Once he's at Caramip's side he says, "I'm not carrying any rope.  Didn't think I would need it at a celebration."  He grins.  "Didn't think I'd need my crossbow either but my father insisted I be decked out in full 'defender' regalia."  He scowls at the orc.  "What do we do with him?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2007)

Barok and Dartis
[sblock]
Dartis' blade sings through the air once more, slashing a gash in the orc directly in front of him, while Swift's hooves finishes it off.  Barok takes advantage of the situation and flanks the last orc, but misses.  The creature attempts to attack Dartis once more, but misses.  Not retreating is the last mistake it ever makes, as the noble and scout quickly dispatch it the next round.

As Dartis is cleaning his blade, a large number of quickly armed militia under Radnal's direction make it into your intersection with wagons, carts, and barrels that they begin to quickly tip over and stack into barricades.  "Hurry up!" The man yells to his men, his face calm but determined.  "They'll be coming back and more organized."

You look around and notice that you aren't so far away from the town square, after all.  That fleeing mob must have slowed you down, and you turned away the chaotically charging orc elements and gave them something to think about.  Radnal and the militia and guards that are following his direction have made two circular defenses.  One outer one that you are at, and an inner fall back position around the town square.

Suddenly, Cal Dorin rides up to your position with a squad of cavalry.  "Damn it, Radnal, open a path!"

Kyle Radnal looks stunned at this request, "Are you mad?  This isn't open field combat!  Those orcs will cut you and your men down in those streets."

Impatient and angry, Cal looks down upon the man, his sword on his pommel.  "I know who your family was, Kyle.  Your father was a traitor.  Would you add to your tainted family crest?"  His men begin to dismount to clear a path for their horses.

Radnal reaches for his own sword, when all parties are stopped by the sound of blaring war horns.  The orcs are returning.
[/sblock]

Nikolos, Ventus, and Danica
[sblock]
The last orc attempts to run, but Ventus cuts him down.  Danica comes back from the side street, with her crossbow empty and a look of grim satisfaction.

With great relief, the families on the roof begin to climb back down from the open upper windows of the manor.  Suddenly, one of the last little children gasps and yells, "Oh no, my dolly!"

Her mother yells, "Karen, stop!"

Before anyone can stop her the little girl begins to run up the inside stairs.  Danica sighs and rolls her eyes impatiently before chasing the girl.  There will be no escorting the families with one of the children missing.  

Ventus and Nikolos follow Danica in her chase.  They notice that there are sleeping bags throughout most of the house, the result of too many Dorinthians and not enough room to house them all.  Pushing such thoughts out, they focus on finding the youth.

The girl grabs a doll in one of the rooms on the upper floors near the windows.  As the group reaches her to bring her outside, they realize that the house allows an excellent vantage point of the surrounding area.  To the southern edge of town, you see several lights and what looks to be Dorinthian civilians and militia crouched near each other for protection by a small creek and some houses.  In the center of the town it looks like barricades are being set up by more militia, guards, and cavalry.

To the north, and on a hill you see a series of torch lights and what looks to be two large groups of men moving out from underneath the illumination.  One group heads for the center of town, while another looks as if it is flanking around.

From those torches, you hear once more the sound of war horns.[/sblock]

Silas and Caramip
[sblock]
As the two of you are contemplating your next action in regards to the now unconscious orc, you hear war horns in the distance.  A wail grows from the crowd behind you, and the large number of militia men among the people grip their weapons tightly.  There isn't anywhere else for a large crowd to go, since a deep and wide creek blocks movement to the south.  It might be possible to march back into the center of the town, but stragglers may easily become separated and you are beginning to hear the gutteral language of enraged orcs coming near.  At best guess, you have over one hundred armed men to defend nearly two thousand civilians huddled in a few hastily built refugee shacks and in an open field filled with tents.  Luckily, the creek gives you some defense to your flanks and rear, but it may also bottle you up for the slaughter.

To flee with the crowd would mean that some would be caught and killed.  Many would be slaughtered.  But how can these militia spearmen give an adequate defense?  Most of them aren't true soldiers.  They're a pack of leaderless boys and old men.


"We must run.  We can flee into the woods!"

"Have the children hide in the bushes.  Maybe they won't be found."

"It's going to be every man for himself, I say."

"By the Rider, what are we to do?"


Panic seems to have gripped the crowd around you.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 26, 2007)

Barok moves to support Cal Dorin, facing Kyle Radnal and Dartis.
"We can't just stand here waiting for them. This will be a massacre if we do, and it will be our people who'll get slaughtered. We have to get out there and kill their leader. If we do they'll have no choice but to run, because any subchief who gets his warriors slaughtered will have no chance to gain the leadership of the tribe, no matter how bravely the ugly bastards fight."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 26, 2007)

"This doesn't look good. Even if the barricades in the middle of town hold the first force, the second one will be able to either strike them in the rear, or hit the people at the creek.  And if they deal with the men at the barricades first, then both groups can attack the creek. Do you think the Dorinthian leaders know what's going on?"

Nikolos watched, his scholar's instinct being to simply observe what happened, and record it. He wondered where Caramip was, and if she was alright, then decided that the gnome was quite capable of seeing to her own safety.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 26, 2007)

Ventus shakes his head.

"The attack was too sudden, there will be no scouts to warn of enemy movements.  If I had an army at my back, we could try to outflank them.  But the three of us are just not enough.  We must make our way to the barricade and warn the others, try and take up a position to defend all sides.  We must hurry."

He scoops up the girl in his arms and hurries down to return to her family.  Ushering the group to as much shelter as there is as he hurries himself towards the barricade.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 26, 2007)

Silas looks around and sees the crowd quickly descending into chaos.  With little choice left to him, he jumps up on a log and waves his arms.  "Peoples of Dorinthia, hear me!  We have withstood the trials of war.  And we will do the same today!  Stand firm!  Your neighbor is there beside you, together we will prevail!"  Then he will begin giving out orders for everyone to move to the edge of the camp and for a barricade to be hastily constructed using whatever happens to be on hand (+10 Knowledge: Architecture & Engineering) and using the creek as one side of their defenses.  He'll supervise the work, striding amongst the people, encouraging them and positioning the militia about the edge of their camp.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Catamip Ashhearth*

“The People don’t like to see their Leaders hurt.” Says the small Gnome as she hands the Magi a small curative from her bag. “Take it.” She insists. 

The horns continue to blast and she can obviously tell that the villages only chance of survival is about to bolt. Adjusting her gear, she quickly grabs her favorite and only drum and sets it in front of her. Speaking softly with her eyes drifting on the shaken men, she leans over the Silas and mutters, “Silas, you remember the tale of when 300 Dorthians stood against an army of thousands?” 

Without waiting for a response she turns back to her drum. Letting her mind drift, she quickly recalls an old song taught to her by a retired Dorthian Knight. Using the mystical energies taught to her by her family before her, she begins to pound on her drum in a rhythmic Dorthian War Chant. Her only hope is that it is enough to help turn the tide if only for a little bit. 

OOC: She’ll let Silas provide the speech, he is their leader after all. She’ll provide back up. Inspire Courage (+2) w/ Inspirational Boost (+1) w/ Master Work Drum (+1 damage, -1 saves) = (+3 Attack; +4 Damage; +2 Saves vs Charm & Fear) *to everyone who can hear us*.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 26, 2007)

Nikolos pauses in the midst of taking a book from his pack...and shakes his head, following after Ventus. "Right then, off to another bloodletting we go." The book gets put back in the pack, and he helps shivvy the family to such shelter as is available before following Ventus.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 27, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Barok moves to support Cal Dorin, facing Kyle Radnal and Dartis.
> "We can't just stand here waiting for them. This will be a massacre if we do, and it will be our people who'll get slaughtered. We have to get out there and kill their leader. If we do they'll have no choice but to run, because any subchief who gets his warriors slaughtered will have no chance to gain the leadership of the tribe, no matter how bravely the ugly bastards fight."




As the horns sound, and Barok has his say, Dartis looks down from Swift at both Kyle and Cal.

"If any man here draws a sword on his fellow Dorinthian, they will answer to me and the gibbet. There is no time for discussions of history or family, if we do not act as one people, our people will not exist to remember whose family was noble and whose ignoble. 

Now Radnal and Dorin you will both put your weapons down. I am the Captain of the Dorinthian forces, so you will both put aside your egos and pride and listen to orders.

Now there are some merits to both a stand and a charge. Barok's suggestion may work, but if we cannot find the chief, they may over run our defenses while some of our forces are off searching willy-nilly.

Additionally I do share Kyle's concern that in the streets our cavalry may be too easily picked off by snipers and shamans. Cal, I cannot bear the though of losing more of our cavalry. We shal lneed them to drive the orcs back out. 

So here is what we shall do. We will man the barricades until we can determine where the greatest surge of orcs is coming from. Then we will send the calavry out after them to meet their charge where it will do the most good. In this way we can maintain the defens eof the square, which is vital, but can be best assured of finding the leader of the orcs and driving the remainder away.

Now, gentlemen am I understood?"

Afterwards Dartis addreses Barok "Handy work back there. My thanks again. Now, you are less a soldier than a scout, if you feel you can best be used here, then man the barricades. However, perhaps you would be more at home of the roof tops, scouting locations of orc movements and I have every confidence in your ability to quietly take out their scouts. It is your chioice though."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 27, 2007)

Dartis and Barok 
[sblock] 
"You're the Captain of the army?  What army?  And by the Rider, sir, who made you king?"  Cal sputters, his attention drawn to a new target.

"What a predicament.  I suppose I'll now have to keep two nobles from telling my boys what to do."  Radnal's comment breaks the ice between the two men, and the other Dorinthians visibly relax.  That's when you hear the commotion by a nearby upturned cart and other tall debris set against one another.  A way is opened up, and Ventus, Nikolos, and Danica come through with a couple dozen refugees…

[/sblock] 

Ventus, Danica, and Nikolos 
[sblock] 
The first group of humanoids that are headed for the barricades is much larger than the flanking group, which is now visibly heading towards the southern mass of Dorinthian civilians and ragtag militia.  Nikolos swears he sees a tall, robed human with a staff followed by a shorter figure.  He takes these to be Silas and Caramip.

You quickly move down towards the central barricades, with the sounds of gathering orcs filling the various streets to the north of you.  It seems as if they are readying for a massed strike and their target are the soldiers, knights, and militia in the center of the town.  There is no longer any sign of the smaller flanking force, but they seem to have been moving towards the packed and separated refugees to the south.

The three adventurers lead the way to the main Dorinthian defenses and are let through the barricades by some of Radnal's town guard, and soon see Dartis, Barok, Cal, and Kyle Radnal leading the defenses.  From the looks on their faces, you seem to have interrupted some kind of argument, most likely about their defenses.

[/sblock] 

Dartis, Barok, Ventus, Danica, and Nikolos 
[sblock] 
Ventus and Nikolos reach their comrades while Danica gets the families to the safety of the interior defensive ring.  They report on seeing what appeared to be the enemy camp on a tall hill to the north of town.  A large force of humanoids, perhaps numbering as many as a couple thousand appear to be driving directly towards the barricades.  Cal's face is expressionless while he listens, but from his passivity it is clear he is glad he did not ride forth.

The men also say that a smaller flanking group seems to be headed towards the majority of the Dorinthian civilians and some pockets of ragtag militia.  They had attempted to flee the incoming invaders, but found themselves at the bank of a deep creek.  The creek forms a 'U' and unless the crowd disperses in all directions they will be trapped.

"We need to send our reinforcements to help," Radnal declares, his face breaking into worry.

Cal shakes his head. "It might be too late.  I have a total of fifty horsed archers, and you have about five hundred guardsmen and militia.  We'll need every bit of those and our defensive positions against two thousand orcs.  And if we get overrun there's no one to save those people anyway."

"We can't just leave them defenseless.  I have forty men in reserve.  Add ten of your archers and we can stiffen their ability to fight."

"They aren't defenseless," Danica says as she returns to the group and checks her crossbow for the coming battle.  "Nikolos saw Silas and Caramip there."

"This is a hard decision, so I think we can leave it to our self-declared captain," Cal says, though there is little mockery in his tone or his nod to Radnal as the orc war horns become louder and closer to your positions.  "Silas may have an elven name, but he is a battle-seasoned Dorinthian veteran, although I know little of him.  Can he hold or should I send vital reinforcements we may need to plug breaks in our line?  What kind of man is this Silas?"

[/sblock] 

Silas and Caramip
[sblock]
Perhaps it is that Silas is a known hero and veteran, or perhaps it is because he is the only Dorinthian to show calmness in the face of danger at this critical moment.  The spirited talents of Caramip are definitely a factor.  Whatever the reasons, the Dorinthians circle around him and listen to his orders, courage igniting in their eyes as Silas' speech is rythmically added to by Caramip's drums.

Buildings are stripped of their furniture, tents are torn and piled on top of one another, and soon the 300 foot wide inlet is defended by one hundred newly determined militia men and a roughly constructed barricade.  Behind this lie two thousand civilians awaiting their fate with stoic resolve.

As Silas surveys his thin line, Caramip continues to play and does a quick dash around the inventory that the civilians throw into piles.  The militia men are wearing leather armor, but the gnome also counts about 60 spears, 20 halbers, 110 bows, countless arrows, 20 longswords, 50 short swords, and a couple hundred knives.

The two new commanders of the Dorinthian militia have just enough time to have their men outfit themselves with what they think is best before the howling horde of orcs appear from a narrow street.  There are hundreds of them, but they come with thoughts of an easy kill as they use no kind of formation you can discern.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 27, 2007)

Nikolos speaks quietly, as if musing to himself."Were I the orcs, just now, I'd use some of my numbers to simply surround this force, which I outnumber four to one, barricaded or not, and then throw five hundred or so at the creek, slaughtering everybody there. Then I could deal with the more dangerous force at my leisure. Which would make the flanking movement more of an attempt to keep the refugees pinned in place.." He clears his throat, and takes a drink from his wineskin. "But then, I know nothing of military matters."


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 27, 2007)

Barok considers his options. Going out on his own against a force like this, without even the most basic potions, to harass them on the flanks and pick off their scouts (as if they'd even need scouts at this stage) would be suicide. So would staying and fighting on the barricades. No, his best option would be to get the hell out of here, and he'd probably have a decent chance of making it... But then what. Not much point in living to fight another day when there's nothing left to fight for. "No, I'll stay right here. Fighting to the last like the rest of you bloody heroes."

ooc: If the wind blows towards the approaching orc army:

"We don't even have the time to set a proper trap for them. If we had the houses along the front rigged with oil we could roast the first wave of attackers and let the rest of them choke on the smoke, giving us cover from their arrows. As it is I can perhaps arrange for a few diversions, or close a part of the front to allow us to concentrate our defenses.
 If we set enough fires on this side of the town it might buy us enough time to retreat from this position and take out the flanking force before the main army can take us in the back, that is if the Lords are willing to burn the town to save the people."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2007)

Silas gives Caramip a grateful smile before turning back to the task at hand.  _I wish Lord Kalnian were here; he's much better at this sort of thing..._  As the state of their arms becomes more clear Silas realizes that he is woefully lacking able-bodied men.  Picking out a militiaman that he recognizes, he begins barking orders, "Janse, get those militia men swords and position them just behind the barricade.  Give the others halberds.  Armored militia in front.  You there!"  He points at a group of older men.  "Grab a spear.  Spread out and line up behind.  You!"  He points at another group of older men.  "Grab bows and ready yourself to fire.  Arrows _over_ our forces to rain down on orcs.  Hurry, get ready..."  At that moment he sees the howling orcs descending upon them like a cloud of locusts.  _I need more time!_  Shoving doubt and fear down he tries to present a collected face to his fellow Dorinthians.  "Bowmen!  Fire!"

Silas grabs a nearby woman.  "Get women to help you but get those children into the creek and out of sight.  Make your way to the town square.  Grab a knife; you may need to defend yourself."

Lacking more time he'll cast _Shield_ upon himself inwardly seething that the magics remaining to him are of little use in battle.  "Stand firm!" he yells.  Hefting his staff he rushes forward to support their meager line of swordsmen and to meet the oncoming orcs...

[sblock=OOC]
Armored militia with swords and halberds in the front.
Old guys/women with spears and halberds interspersed but a step behind.
Old guys/women with bows just behind them.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 27, 2007)

Silas and Caramip
[sblock]
OOC: Sorry, I should have been clearer.  You have 100 militia men and 2000 old men (ages 50+), women (all ages), and children (ages 0-15) civilians.  You have the following weapons:

60 spears, 20 halbers, 110 bows, countless arrows, 20 longswords, 50 short swords, and a couple hundred knives.

Your milita men have leather armor while the civilians have nothing.  The militia men are ready to grab spears and halberds like you've requested.  That leaves 20 more free, and they can either take the longswords, become archers, or use the short swords or knives for fighting a little closer and more personal.

How would you like to distribute your forces and weapons?
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 27, 2007)

Ventus stands by, uncomfortable as he watches the debate between Cal and Randal.  His hand rests uneasily on his sword as he looks in the direction of the flanking force.  His first instinct is to await orders.  His time as a soldier taught him to follow instructions from those in a position to better judge the larger picture.  But it was clear here that nobody knew ultimate goals, tactics or disposition of the orcs.

He turns to face Dartis.

"In times when there is no correct choice, the only mistake is to not choose."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Post #71 edited to reflect better understanding of forces available.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

She does what she can where she can and prays that everything else will take care of itself. In her mind, she has a hard time ignoring the connection of what had happened to her so long ago and how this battle is turning out to be. She prays that she has the courage to prevent history from repeating itself. Despite how she feels, she does her best to keep her emotions buried and away from the surface, especially around the children. 

As the horde comes into view she hastily makes her way towards Silas and takes her place on their make shift barricade. Fires have spread across some parts of the town, and she can now begin to make out the blood thirsty eyes of horde. _Wish you where here Nik…_ She thinks to herself as her eyes drift to the novice militia _For your healing will be in much need._

Her drums increase in rhythm and sound. Ahead of them are hundreds of crimson drinking killers. Behind them, lying in wait with fear and prayer, are a thousand more innocent women and children. In between, rests a small militia with nothing but hope, determination and iron. “This is what legends are made of.” She states with a small look towards Silas. 

Currect Effects: 
+3 Attack; +4 Damage; +2 Saves vs Charm & Fear to everyone who can hear us
Preparation Actions: 
Cast Resistance 3x (Silas if needed & on 2 would be Lt.’s), Drink Protection from Evil Potion, & Load Crossbow

Current Spell Count: 1st Round
1st: 3/6 – 2nd: 2/5 – 3rd: 1/3


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2007)

Silas blinks, wide-eyed with surprise at Caramip's last comment.  Finding his tongue he quietly says, "I would much rather have a quiet life."  He glances back to where he last saw his wife then clenches his jaw and turns back towards the upcoming battle.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 28, 2007)

Dartis listens to the cousel of Kyle and Cal and is silent a moment as the horns echo in the square.



			
				Ventus said:
			
		

> "In times when there is no correct choice, the only mistake is to not choose."




"And to choose how to die. What kind of a man is Silas? He is a damnfool of a scholar that wades into combat more often than is good for him, when he should have his nose in a book. And he is as dear to me as a brother and I would not see him dead by a barbaric orc if I can help it. But neither shall I sacrifice those that are here.

The square is our best hope of defense and where the main attack lies. This shall be our stronghold. Kyle, keep your reserves here there are needed here. Cal, keep ten archers here, take thirty to the flank facing the refugees and harass that flank of the main column. Once they close with the barricades I want you back here to keep the square from being overrun.

Kyle, this is Ventus. I trust him completely and this is his kind of fight. Put some men under him and let him run the front lines while you manage the remaining lines.

Danica, keep that deadly aim of yours employed here and well as other gifts of yours. Nikolos, I know your healing will be much appreciated here, and I am thankful to have you and your skills among us.

Cal, I will take ten of your fastest archers to try to intercept the flanking orcs. If I can I mean to buy the refugees some time to get here, otherwise I will stay there to defended the rest of our people.

Barok, I could sure use an experianced hand to help me guide those refugees back here, and there's room on Swift.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 28, 2007)

Ventus, Barok, Danica, Nikolos, and Dartis
[sblock]
"Well, it's a plan at least," Radnal says in approval and begins to direct his men to follow Dartis' idea.  He leaves Ventus in the center of where the incoming orcs can be now seen coming while giving last minute orders to the rest of the men on the flanks.

The men begin to grumble, however, as Ventus takes command of the front line.  He is an Imperial after all.  Cal observes with a calculated gaze for a moment before he says aloud, "So, you haven't run away and have decided to stand and die with us after all, Imperial.  I'd venture that your more than earning your place with us."  He then rides away to pick ten horsemen to accompany Dartis, but leaves a much relaxed unit ready now to take Ventus' commands.  Cal delivers the ten riders consisting of five paladins, three fighters, and two rangers; all experts with bows.

Nikolos and Danica take their place next to Cal, who is busy making Kyle Radnal's one hundred archers into two small companies of bowmen.  He then draws his sword and stands up on the stirrups of his horse.  "Cavalry! .... Dis-mount!"  The remaining riding paladins, rangers, and fighters... all minor nobles and former estate owners, dismount from their horses and send them into the center of the town square with young squires.  "Cavalry! ... Ready ... bows!  Cavalry! ... hold fire...!"

Kyle Radnal is equally loud, as he moves back and forth amoung his flanks.  He has roughly 150 men on each flank, while Ventus has another 150 in the center.  Forty more foot soldiers stand at the ready to the southern part of the outer circular defense and can also act as reserves since that sector so far sees no sign of the enemy.  The militia is mixed with the town guard and wear leather armor compared to the guard's chain shirts.  All carry either spears or halberds and short swords.  "Protect the archers!  Hold them back and let the bowmen do their work!"

As the orcs begin to climb the northern barricades to get at your positions, ten horsemen led by Dartis and Barok burst forth from the southern defenses in an attempt to stop an army of orcs from slaying thousands of their kin.  From where they come forth they can already see that Silas' defenses are beset by a couple of hundred orcs.  Three hundred more orcs are trickling towards their position and forming a long column via one of the main streets.  None of the orcs notice Dartis' band so far.

Nikolos, Ventus, and Danica have their own problems to worry about, however.  The mass of orcs are coming right down the center and Ventus' line is beginning to bow backwards from the weight of the assault.

"Cavalry, aim at the orcs in the center!  Archers, aim over the barricades!  Fire!"  The foot archers shoot over the barricades with the hope of decimating the orcs' ranks behind the first.  The elite and horseless cavalry have an aim that is unerring, helping to slow the assault.

"Push them back!  For the Rider!  For your families!  For New Dorinthia!"
[/sblock]

Silas and Caramip
[sblock]
The orcs begin to come over the barricades, and the newly-made archers take the opportunity to fire at will, injuring or killing a couple dozen of the initial attackers.  The next volley goes over the barricades to impact against unseen orcs.  Men with halberds and spears take care of many of the others.  The orcs that fall and are not outright killed are slaughtered by old men with spears.

The abjurer and the gnome do their part while motivating the troops, with staff crushing skulls and short sword stabbing downwards.  In the midst of this violent encounter, a young woman runs up to the two heroes.

"Orcs!  Orcs are trying to swim at us from the creek!"  All your defenses are concentrated on barely holding the line, and you have nothing but huddled civilians by the creek.

[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 28, 2007)

Ventus stands firmly, shoulder to shoulder with the Dorinthians as the orcs press their attack.  He tries to assemble the men it to some semblance of a shield wall, wishing that he had a good old Imperial Legion at his back like he used to.  He shakes off his idle wishes as unimportant.  He is no longer a legionaire, all he has is himself and the men beside him to hold off this attack.  He braces for the first impact of the orcs.

"STAND FIRM!"

And then the orcs are upon them.  His sword darts out from behind his shield as he strikes wherever he finds the opportunity.  He does his best to aid those beside him, pushing himself harder than he dare ask of the townfolk.  When the line begins to falter under the orc attack he calls for one of the reserve to take his place in line.

"Cal was wrong.  I have no intention of dying today!"

Gathering around half of the remaining reserve force he moves to reinforce the line where it has been pushed back, hoping the renewed assault of the fresh troops and his own aid will be enough to get the line back into shape.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 28, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Dartis listens to the cousel of Kyle and Cal and is silent a moment as the horns echo in the square.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




"As you say sir."

ooc: DT: Just out of curiosity, which way does the wind blow?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2007)

_To save a few, I've lost them all._  Silas pushes despair away and grabs an archer, shoving him towards the creek.  "Archers!  To the creek!  Pick them off as they swim across."  He looks around for Caramip.  Spotting the small woman amidst a swirl of chaos he makes his way to her.  "Caramip, I need you to give the men at the creek guidance.  Orcs are coming across."  He flashes her a grin.  "And once you've taken care of that find a way for the citizens to retreat towards the town square.  We'll hold here to buy you time."

Knowing that he's given the woman an impossible task to match his own, he begins to turn away when an orc lauches himself from the top of their hastily-constructed defensive wall and crashes into Silas.  The two tumble to the ground and the sudden impact slams Silas' jaw closed on his tongue.  Salty blood fills his mouth.  An aged spearman thrusts his spear into the orc's throat.  Blood spatters across Silas' face.  Silas struggles to his feet wiping sweat from his forehead and smearing blood across his face in broad swaths.  Amidst a dozen other cuts and bruises his throbbing tongue strikes him as the most ludicrous.  Hefting his staff in both hands he turns back to meet the next oncoming orc and begins to laugh...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 1, 2007)

OOC: I let the dice decide... the wind is blowing from the southwest.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 1, 2007)

Nikolos does his best to remain close to Ventus, though his store of the Seeker's power is quite low, just now. He does, however, cast a Detect Thoughts spell, and focuses on it, trying to get some sense of what the orcish strategy might be, by looking into the surface thoughts of whatever of their leadership might stray into his range. (Range 60', Concentration +10/+14 if he needs to cast defensively, DC 15 Will)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

With a smile of her own, she greets the Magi as he makes his way towards her through chaos of battle. “Having fun yet?” She prods as he approaches within shouting distance.   
She looks back towards the river as she listens intently to recent development. “I’ll need your rod of Darkness.” She states reaching. Taking the rod, she shoves it into her vest pocket and the offers a simple nod to the Magi before running off towards the river. 

Once reaching the river she tactfully surveys the situation and takes command over the archers. With the wand in hand she quickly begins to cover her side of the river bank in darkness. At the same time she orders the archers to open fire on the on coming Orcs. Her only hope is that the cover of darkness will be able to give the edge they so desperately needed. 

OOC: Glass - Hope you do not mind me 'borrowing' your wand.   
Action: Inspire courage lasts for five rounds after play. She will cast darkness for five rounds (or less if time does not allow) before repeating the same effect. 
Current Effects:
+3 Attack, +4 Damage, +2 Saves vs fear & charm, Protection from Evil Potion, Loaded Crossbow
Current Spell Count: 2nd Round  **Are we even in rounds?
1st: 3/6 – 2nd: 1/5 – 3rd: 1/3


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 1, 2007)

Nikolos, Danica, and Ventus
[sblock]
The Imperial way of fighting involves getting in close with a wall of shields, and then using the short sword for quick and controlled thrusts into the body.  The Dorinthians play by different rules, preferring to use their spears to hold an enemy at bay while the archers do their work.

Ventus adjusts to the new tactics, and signals a small reserve of men from the southern end of the exterior defenses to rush forward and meet the orcs where they are beginning to break through.  His family sword is buried deep into the ribcage of an orc that he pushed against a barricade with his shield.  With bloody blade held high, Ventus rallies spare soldiers into pushing the orcs back over the barricades.

All the while, Danica, Cal, and a hundred archers ply their own deadly trade.  Every time the groups of archers let loose another volley over the barricades the sound of injured orcs ring out.  The attack begins to peter out, and the orcs can be heard regrouping on the other side of the barricades.

Nikolos follows Ventus close, keeping the Tallione man from harm more than once, and helping to pull the injured out of the way so that they may recover and fight this battle once more.  He sees one particularly older and larger orc on top of the barricades and casts a _detect thoughts_ spell.  The priest detects fear and some confusion in the creature's thoughts and reports to Ventus what he finds.  The battle does not go as easily as the orcs had thought.  Also, it seems as if they were expecting elves and half-elves, and not battle-hardened humans this far north.  The orc is looking for a place to breech the human defenses and is focusing hard at your sparsely defended southern flank.  He is considering reporting it.
[/sblock]

Dartis and Barok
[sblock]
Your hearts grow cold in fear and worry as Silas' defenders cease firing arrows over the barricades at the incoming orcs.  Have the archers run out of ammo or were they somehow wiped out?  It looks as if you can still see spear and halberd tips peeking out in defense of the barricades, though.  This halt in firing gives the orcs a better opportunity to form up for an attack, and they push harder.

Though still at the maximum arrow range, Dartis orders a couple of volleys to be fired.  It does prove a minor distraction, as you can see some of the orcs closest to you peering in your direction in confusion.
[/sblock]

Silas
[sblock]
The abjurer's laughter increases when one of the orcs comes from over the barricades and slashes at him but instead connects with his _shield_, causing sparks to fly.  Silas' return swing crushes the warrior's windpipe and the battle mage coolly steps over his corpse.

On examination, it is plain to see that the loss of his archers has quickly turned the battle against the mage and his army.  His defenses are beginning to bow inwards, and Silas realizes that if he can't find a way to turn the tide again, either he will need Caramip to disobey his last order and return with the archers or a miracle from the heavens.
[/sblock]

Caramip
[sblock]
You arrive at the creek's bank just in time to take control of the situation.  A few dozen orcs are coming at you from the creek by swimming across the deep body of water.  _"Diraak"_, Caramip utters the command word and waves her newly grabbed wand at the deepest part of the creek.  She uses it repeatedly to coat a larger area (5 charges used).

Although it's not impossible to see inside or outside the magically created darkness, it does make the sighting of the enemy much harder.  The swimming orcs have the hardest time, though, as Caramip's archers fire either at the noise of their surprised shrieks or the slightest hint of orc in the dimness.  Soon the orcs have either drowned unable to find dry land or been made into pincushions.  None reach the Dorinthian side alive.

The gnome smiles, but then looks back to where Silas last stood.  The mage is still there, fighting with his staff, although his line is beginning to buckle.  There doesn't seem to be an easy way to get the people across the creek.  On the other hand, it is evident that Silas' defenses will fall shortly unless aided.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 1, 2007)

"Ventus, that orc needs to die.  Right now."Such words perhaps sound strange, coming from the cheerful priest of the Seeker, who is by definition a god of quiet study and scholarship.  The slightly pudgy man points his longspear at the big orc he means. "Two more things. One, look to the south. He has spotted our weakness there, and others may have also. Second, they are afraid, and confused, apparently the Dorinthians being here is a surprise. If any counterattack is possible at all, now might be a good time for it."

That said, he calls on his dwindling store of the Seeker's power, and casts a Hold Person spell at the big orc. (Range 140', Concentration +14 (casting defensively) DC 15 Will, Duration 4 rounds.)

Then grimacing a bit, he starts for the big orc himself, muttering. "Nikolos Viridikos, the next time the Archprior of the Office of the Holy Witnesses offers you an assignment to go observe a war...you say NO!"


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 1, 2007)

_What the hell is going on?_ Barok frowns in powerless frustration, unable to contribute to the battle. _Damn it, I should have been out there, scouting the countryside. Perhaps then we would have been better prepared..._


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Well that puts an end to that.” She says with enthusiasm as she watches the lifeless bodies of the Orc Horde flow harmlessly down the river. Still in command, she regroups the Archers and heads back towards the barricade. However, her enthusiasm drains from her like a gushing wound as she witnesses Silas’s and his defenders begin to falter under Horde’s attack. Without hesitation she tactfully deploys the Achers and with her newly entrusted wand in hand, repeats her ‘River of Darkness’ strategy on Orc’s main force but only on a much large scale. 

Once the field of battle is efficiently covered she grabs her drum and once again plays her Dorthain battle chant. Only this time the beats come much quicker. With strict orders she directs the Archers to fire in unison and on beat.

OOC: As soon as Caramip’s archers are within range of the main Orc force, she will use another 5-10 charges of the wand on the arrows and repeats the same strategy from the river. Her intention will be to cover the entire Orc force in Darkness, causing them to be confused and flat-footed against the incoming barrage of arrows. Once the Orc’s side of the battlefield is covered (more or less) she will order the archers to fire quicker with less regard to aim (its not like they could see them anyway). At the same time she will expend another use of her Bardic Music, enhancing everyone’s combat effectiveness.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 2, 2007)

"Continue firing Dorinthians!" shouts Dartis to the cavalry.

He turns his head to speak to Barok, shouting over the din of hooves. "I am going to ride up next to the barricades to let you off, find Silas and Caramip, and organize a fighting retreat back to the square. Most of the refugees know you and will follow you. Then we'll give you as much chance as we can. But move quickly."

Dartis turns the galloping Swift towards the barricades, urging the horse to a breakneck speed. The Shield of Kings gleams on his arm as Dartis raises his sword shouting at the orcs 

*"DUL-KEYAR!"*


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 2, 2007)

Silas fights and fights and fights.  Staff swinging, shoulder to shoulder amongst his fellow Dorinthians, Silas fights.  _How long can this last?_ he wonders wearily.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 3, 2007)

Dartis and Barok
[sblock]
Dartis and Barok find that the rows of attacking orcs are too thick, and that they are not likely to traverse both the attackers and barricades safely enough to bring all their men through.  Another surprise also decides that getting too close to the orc lines is not the best option... the Dorinthian archers are firing once again, and a cloud of arrows erupts from Silas' forces and into the mass of orcs behind the barricade.  What is more, orbs of darkness begin to cover the front ranks of attackers, spreading confusion among the barbaric warriors.  This is sowed further by Dartis' attack.  Your riders drive close to the orc ranks, firing arrows into the globes of darkness before riding into side streets and attacking once more.  You are able to make three passes this way while avoiding increasing patrols of orcs that are beginning to be sent to impede your progress.  As Dartis yells, Dul-Keyar, his cry is echoed among the orcs being shot up inside the magical darkness.

*"Dul-Keyar, Dul-Keyar!"* A ripple of fear erupts among the invaders.  Partially blinded, while being shot by arrows from either side, the orc attack begins to falter against Silas' defenses.

While resting a moment at a side street one of the fighters asks Dartis, "Why were you yelling 'The Rider' in orcish tongue?"  When Dartis explains where he heard that word the man chuckles.  "So you made a one in a million shot, and the orcs thought you were The Hunter come to save the Dorinthians.  They always have had a fear of our god."

One of the learned paladins nods.  "It is said that the orcs almost defeated our people when we were still men of the plains and steppes, before the coming of the first king Dorin.  Then came The Rider to save our people, like he had done in many dark times before and since." The paladin's expression and tone changes, as if he were reciting from scripture: "Know that long ago our people saw doom on the fields of northern ice.  Many proud tribesmen and fay allies fell that day to stop the orcish invaders at their source.  Among mounds of the slain, The Great Chief looked to the heavens and cried out for the fate of his people.  Suddenly, there came the sound of mighty hooves thundering across the tundra.  The Rider came that day, as he had before in dark times, and became known to orc and elf.  He rode his great charger, cloaked, dark, and terrible and where fell his gaze fell death."
[/sblock]

Ventus, Nikolos, and Danica
[sblock]
Despite Nikolos' shout, the orc disappears back behind the attackers' side of the barricades before Ventus or Danica can react.

Ventus and his men push back the orcs, but it is quickly becoming apparent that there are not enough armed people to hold the entire outer ring of defenses.  Radnal moves more and more men to form a half-crescent against the invaders, but Nikolos is detecting increasing thoughts of the demoralized orcs that indicate they plan to try to circle around and find a weak spot in the defenses.  Danica begins suggesting a general pull-back to the inner ring.
[/sblock]

Silas and Caramip
[sblock]
The orcs break through and fill the top of the barricades while howling a shout of bloodlust.  Silas finds men falling all around him, he himself facing two orcs with victory in their eyes.  It is at that moment that a small cloud of arrows rains towards him, and the abjurer for a moment fears that the orcs have their own bowmen.  Instead, the arrows fall onto the orcs on the other side of the barricade.  They're Dorinthian arrows!  The invaders look around in confusion at first, then terror as Caramip appears.  She disobeyed Silas' order to flee and instead orders the archers to line up and fire, her drumbeats delivering a rythm that is followed by volley after volley.

The orcs on the barricades die by arrows fired from either side, and their attack is halted as the gnome drives her _wand of darkness_ through spaces in the barricades, causing the invaders to have to fight partially blind.  (Uses 10 charges, but entire attackers front ranks is shrouded in darkness).  Silas only has 60 men left on his front line that are able to put up and kind of fight, but the orcs stop their assault and a cry of fear is heard among them: *"Dul-Keyar, Dul-Keyar!"*.  Whatever that means...
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 4, 2007)

"Well, General," Barok jumps off the horse, "Good work and all that, but I'm about as useful to the cause as a piece of luggage right now. And since we can't get trough the orc lines, and it doesn't look like we can get the people out, I think we're all better off if I go slit some throats. I'd rather die if my death could make some difference. That is, if you don't mind."  
He turns, and if noone speaks to stop him, walks stealthily about the alleyways looking for enemy spellcasters or officers to kill. If he doesn't find any who are not in the midsts of a large force of orcs he makes his way towards the orc supply camp, hoping to cause a distraction for the army.

ooc: He walks more or less a straight line in the opposite direction the orcs passed, assuming that the orc commander is coordinating the enemies actions from somewhere behind the lines. He hopes that there is a supply camp (the orcs need somewhere to keep the food, luggage and women they might have brought with the army, and rl armies almost always did), and hopes that setting fire to it (yea, I know, that's my solution to everything ) will hurt the morale of the attackers.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 5, 2007)

Silas slumps as the orcish assault is broken.  Exhausted physically and mentally he slicks back hair damp with sweat and blood and begins moving among the men he was fighting with.  He says a low word to one, claps another on the arm in camaraderie gained from fighting together in battle, kneels to close the eyes of one young Dorinthian staring lifelessly at the sky.  Standing again, he sees Caramip, catches her eye, and bows to the gnomish woman in an inadequate expression of his gratitude.  "Thank you."  Unable to say anything more he stares at the fallen that surround him.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 5, 2007)

Nikolos shakes his head as the orc vanishes, and then thumps Ventus on the shoulder. "I'm off to see Cal Dorin. Be safe." With that, he makes his way to the prince, after casting Longstrider on himself to get a bit more speed out of his pudgy person.
"Your highness...I urge you to get as many of your archers mounted and together as possible.  The orcs are going to start trying to probe for weak points, and given how few footmen there are, only your horsemen can move fast enough to crush the probes before they become dangerous. I urge...no I beg you, to get your men together, as many as you can, and be ready to strike at the probes, or counterattack.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“It’s no fuss hun! I love a good game of _‘Marco-Polo’_.” Smiles the energetic Gnome. However, deep down, she knows that she is no different than some of the scared men that are giving thier lives for their loved ones. She longs for this to be over so she can walk over to some dark corner and break down into tears. Recording large battles, that is what she loves to do, not fighting in them. Maintaining her calm and cheerful façade, for her sake and the men, she looks towards the Orc Horde and then back to Silas. With smile she says, “Just like the battle of Rock Springs.” Ignoring the confused looks she begins to elaborate, “The Darkness is confusing but it won’t hold them forever. During the war, a Dorithian force used the cover of the night to conceal their numbers from a much large Imperial force. Their tactic was simple. They used the night’s darkness and their bows to cause confusion within the Imperial ranks. And you know what? It worked. It worked so well that they were able to mount a counter offensive and drive the Imperial force away. Saving thousands of innocents.” She pauses and lets the mood of her story sink in to whom ever is listening. “You must lead such a counter attack.” She whispers to Silas.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2007)

The surprise is clear for all to see as it crosses Silas' face.  He looks around at the devastation surrounding him and begins to speak, "I don't..."  Breaking off he just looks at the little gnome, Caramip, the woman whose joking words masked a wisdom he likely would never have guessed existed if this day hadn't happened.  He nods abruptly and takes a deep breath.  Whispering in kind, he says, "I don't know what I'm doing, but I trust you already know that."  He grins at Caramip, though he feels anything but happy at the moment.

Taking another deep breath, standing a little taller, Silas begins to speak to the Dorinthians around him, "Dorinthians..."  He looks at the men who are weary and injured yet still standing, locking eyes with some, "Simeon...  Karril...  I know you are hurt and tired.  I am, too.  But I can't rest until my family is safe.  Safe to live here in the town we've built with our own hands.  Safe to live free from the threats of others.  Time is running out.  We need to break _this_ threat _now_.  To keep our families safe."

Silas hardly dares to breath as he waits for the reaction of the people around him...


----------



## Fenris (Mar 6, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Well, General," Barok jumps off the horse, "Good work and all that, but I'm about as useful to the cause as a piece of luggage right now. And since we can't get trough the orc lines, and it doesn't look like we can get the people out, I think we're all better off if I go slit some throats. I'd rather die if my death could make some difference. That is, if you don't mind."





"Not at all Barok, contribute as you can. Our ways of war are differnt but no less values to our people."  replies Dartis wishing the protection of the Rider upon Barok as he slips off into the shadows.

Turning to his horsemen. "Well enough rest, let's get back out there while those beasts are still confused. Seeing the confusion it sowed, let us all cry 'Dul-Keyar', and truly reap death among the orcs. For Dorinthia!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2007)

Dartis
[sblock]
Your troops continue their harrassment of the orcs, crying out 'Dul-Keyar' while doing little overall harm, but sowing great confusion and fear.  That's when you see a sight that lightens your heart.  The civilians and militia members that were pinned by the orcs suddenly rise over the barricades and come crashing down upon the confused invaders.  This is enough to finally break the orcs, which begin to flee back from whence they came.  Your men ride down stragglers as they unite with the southern defenses, and you can see the worn but smiling Silas and Caramip in the lead.
[/sblock]

Silas and Caramip
[sblock]
With a grim and determined look, the remaining militia take up their weapons once more.  There is a job to do, and the abjurer's words motivate them to finish this part of the battle.  These few are not left alone, and old men, lads in their early teens, and women whose husbands are fighting for their lives in the center of town all pick up some of the weapons left over by fallen orcs and men.  Silas is reminded that these are Dorinthians, their entire history one of almost continuous war with either an external enemy or each other.

Following the lead of the abjurer and gnome, the mass of militia and civilians roar as one as the scramble over the battlements and into the mass of confused orcs below.  Since the front orc ranks were being reinforced with the rear ranks, there is some resistance, although brief and violent as the invaders lose the momentum from the surprise attack.  Caramip can see that the force he has been engaged with was mostly comprised of young orcs, and their will to continue the struggle snaps under the onslaught.  The force flees from you, scattering and running back from whence it came.  During this, a small group of ten horsed Dorinthian archers finishes off the stragglers and comes to join you.  It is led by a smiling Dartis, who looks relieved that you are safe.
[/sblock]

Silas, Dartis, and Caramip
[sblock]
You meet in front of the southern defenses, while a victory cry rises from both the small group of horse archers under Dartis and the thousands of saved civilians under Silas.  Most of Silas' militia has been wounded or killed, but a number of women, young teenagers, and old men have taken up weapons to strengthen his ranks.

As you congratulate each other, however, you can see that the main Dorinthian military force is falling back from its outer defenses and into the last ring of interior barricades.
[/sblock]

Ventus, Nikolos, and Danica
[sblock]
Cal has been anxious to take the fight to the enemy, and at Nikolos' prodding he rides up to take command of the front ranks from Ventus and orders a general counter-attack.  With a yell the men surge over the barricades, surprising the demoralized orcs and stopping their encircling movement.  Your forces catch the orcs by surprise, and the immediate gains by the Dorinthians are impressive.  Still, you are heavily outnumbered, and the counter-attack begins to grind to a halt thirty yards past the outer barricades.  The orcs begin to use their numbers to push back, and in the open the Dorinthians begin to take heavier casualties.  Radnal realizes that the line cannot hold and catches up to Cal.  After a brief discussion they agree to pull back to the interior defenses where they can consolidate their forces better.

Ventus takes some men and acts as a rear guard, buying enough time once back over the barricades and behind the outer defenses to buy the time to get almost all the men to safety.  Danica takes control of the archers and leads a walking, yet firing retreat.  The orcs don't pursue the retreating Dorinthians as hard as they could, most likely because of the shock of the counter-attack.  Nikolos helps the wounded where he can to get back up and to the safety of the interior defenses, but in his doing so nearly becomes separated from the rest of the Dorinthians.  The cleric knows what will happen to stragglers once the orcs reach them, yet the rough hands of Kyle Radnal grab him by the arms, "Leave them, priest!  We need your skills for those that may survive!"  As Radnal pulls him away, Nikolos looks into the man's stern face and knows that he finds the situation as wretched as Nikolos feels it is.  Pulling the priest over the interior defenses, Radnal tells him, "It was a good plan, priest.  We may not have won that little skirmish, but it did bloody their nose and buy us time enough to retreat to our stronger defenses.  Now we got to bleed them out some more before trying it again."

Two sights give heart to the worn defenders.  First, it appears that the southern attack on the civilians on the inlet has been broken.  Second, Baron Dorin appears in armor and a bow in hand despite the protests of his concerned son, Cal.  "I'm not here to command, I just want to help," the balding noble says in an almost embarrassed manner.
[/sblock]

Barok
[sblock]
You travel through dark streets and by burning houses, making your way up north and into the hills where it seems that orcs are moving back and forth from.  Occasionally you see what you think might be a messenger heading towards or away from the main force besieging the center of the town.  Your blade ensures that some of those messengers never reach their destination.  On one of the closer, tall hills you can see a campfire, and what looks to be a series of banners and tents.  Following the trees and shrubs, you get close enough to see the center of the camp and several large, older orcs watching the battle in silence.  They don't seem happy with the way it is going, and from your hidden area you can see that the southern defenses with the civilians on the inlet have routed the orc forces.  On the other hand, the central defenses have fallen back to their interior lines after a failed counter-attack of their own.

Suddenly, you hear movement from the brush near you as something stealthily moves in your direction.  Thinking that a scout may have discovered your location, you ready your blade.  The sneak stops near you, but not close enough to get in the path of your strike and whispers, "Your name is Barok, isn't it?  I must say, I barely saw you sneak up this way.  You're pretty good.  What are you thinking you can accomplish up here, anyway?  There is no way you can assassinate that chieftain from here if that's what's on your mind."  In the darkness you can barely make out his form, but from its shape and the voice you can tell it's Rix, the kobold adventurer that was badly injured and brought back safely.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 6, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Barok
> [sblock]
> You travel through dark streets and by burning houses, making your way up north and into the hills where it seems that orcs are moving back and forth from.  Occasionally you see what you think might be a messenger heading towards or away from the main force besieging the center of the town.  Your blade ensures that some of those messengers never reach their destination.  On one of the closer, tall hills you can see a campfire, and what looks to be a series of banners and tents.  Following the trees and shrubs, you get close enough to see the center of the camp and several large, older orcs watching the battle in silence.  They don't seem happy with the way it is going, and from your hidden area you can see that the southern defenses with the civilians on the inlet have routed the orc forces.  On the other hand, the central defenses have fallen back to their interior lines after a failed counter-attack of their own.
> 
> ...




"The party was getting dull down there, and I thought the Orcs might have better booze. They like the strong stuff, don't they, the kind that burns..." he smiles at the kobold. "You've been up here longer than I have, do you know the weak points of their camp? Where they keep their food, drink and draft animals, their wounded, their women and children? If we can cause a distraction there we could throw this camp, and that army down there, into a panic and buy our people victory."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
Rix moves closer so that the two of you can observe the encampment while being able to speak in quieter voices.  He tugs at his dark goggles absentmindedly.  "Actually, I haven't been here long.  I thought I had seen large forces of movement coming towards the town before they struck and decided that you humans were done for.  Ummm... speaking of which, I hope Danica is alright.  I... umm...  I figured I'd escape to the local kobold tribe, which had been trading with the Dorinthians ever since we came to this place.  And guess what I found... the idiot leader of theirs was negotiating with the orcs to help pillage the place in exchange for giving aid during the attack.  Luckily for us, the orcs figured him for a weakling and killed him and his second right then and there.  I ran into a small tribe both angry and leaderless... and I'm kind of in charge of them right now.  I'm not sure if this is such a good thing, since I got to consider them a pack of fools.  Can you imagine, siding with orcs for quick profit when they had a good thing going with open trade and a settled life?  The humans welcomed them, damn it all!"  Rix spits in confused frustration and you wonder how much his time with humans has changed this humanoid's outlook.  He might not have belonged to the human community, but he definitely was no true kobold.

"Anyway, just on the other side of this hill I have a few dozen very angry fellow kobolds with a score to settle.  Some wanted to try hit and run tactics, while others were for trying the ridiculous and near-futile, like rolling large rocks at the orcs as if I had some boulders in a back pocket.  They are desperate for revenge, but I told them to wait and let me check this out in order to find a weak spot and a decent plan.  And now you come with the simple idea of setting the camp on fire... brilliant.  And my kin have the supplies to do it, the rage to help, and the craftiness to get close to that series of supply wagons and tents ringing this camp.  So let's do this, Barok.  We all have our personal reasons to wreck hell this day."
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 6, 2007)

"Hey, we're all fools, or else we wouldn't be here. Now, let's show those savages what a pack of brave fools can do.
"Let's divide your kobolds into two groups, those who have skills in stealth and those who don't. Divide the stealthy group into several groups of three, arm them with the gear they need to set their fires and have them spread out in a ring in the woods around the camp. When they hear the war-cry 'Dul Keyar' from the side of the camp facing the town they should then advance and set fire to the wagons and tents in the rear and to the sides. Then they should retreat and hide. If they then hear the war cry 'Eroll' they should advance again, evade any groups of orcs that may have been sent out to hunt them down, and attack the rear of the camp with hit and run tactics, advancing stealthily and setting new fires until they face serious opposition. Tell them to run if they face bad odds, but to exploit any weakness and confusion to cause maximum damage. If they find any women and children they should use them as hostages, but if that's not possible it's better to kill them than to leave them behind."

"The second group should be held in reserve at this position. If the orcs weaken their defenses to the front in reaction to the threat to their rear this group, under your leadership and with my aid, will then launch a fullscale attack on this sector. If our attack is successful we will press it, and call in the first group to attack again. If our attack encounters impossible odds we will retreat, setting fire to the camp as we go, and scatter into the woods."

"It's risky, but even the success of the first part of the plan may be enough to demoralise our enemies and weaken their attack on the town. A complete success will get us both glory and riches (it damn well better), and perhaps some noble titles as well. Either way, your people and mine will have bound their futures together, and the trade will flow as thick as the orcish blood on our blades."

"Are you with me?"


ooc:
How many defenders appears to be guarding the camp? Do the woods give cover to the groups of arsonist kobolds? Is the position we're in now hidden enough to hide a large group of kobolds? If not, is there a nearby position that is?

ooc: I've been planning to buy some healing potions ever since the battle with the Ogre, but never got around to putting it in writing. Has Barok managed to find some potions on the bodies of the slain orcs?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2007)

Silas smiles broadly when he sees Dartis and his small force of horsemen.  "Lord Kalnian, the Dorinthian Irregulars are under your command!"  The relief that accompanies that statement floods through Silas though he knows the battle isn't over yet...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Greetings!” Beams Caramip as Silas and her make their way towards Darkis and his mounted warriors. “Hope everyone is enjoying this rousing game of Hide’n Go Seek!” She says in witty banter. 

She looks between the civilian force and the mounted cavalry with an excited smile. Shifting her gaze, she turns to the two leaders of the pack and asks, “So, Generals, what’s the plan?”


----------



## Fenris (Mar 7, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Silas smiles broadly when he sees Dartis and his small force of horsemen.  "Lord Kalnian, the Dorinthian Irregulars are under your command!"  The relief that accompanies that statement floods through Silas though he knows the battle isn't over yet...




Dartis grins back, noticing the blood stained staff Silas holds in his hand 
"If you continue to insist on participating in combat my friend, you must let me teach you the sword" says Dartis with a broader grin as he reaches down to clasp the Caernite's hand.



			
				Caramip said:
			
		

> “Greetings!” Beams Caramip as Silas and her make their way towards Darkis and his mounted warriors. “Hope everyone is enjoying this rousing game of Hide’n Go Seek!” She says in witty banter.
> 
> She looks between the civilian force and the mounted cavalry with an excited smile. Shifting her gaze, she turns to the two leaders of the pack and asks, “So, Generals, what’s the plan?”




"My thanks to both of you for your valiant leadership and valor in saving these people. But come, much remains to be done and our brothers are solely pressed."

Addressing the mass of people around them Dartis draws his sword and calls out "Dorinthians! I know you are tired and wounded. I know that you are scared and weary. I know another enemy has arrived on our doorstep. But just as we fought the Tallione, so shall we fight against any who dares march on Dorinthia! You stalwart citizens have already driven off a large horde of maurading orcs. Your bravery and courage is an inspiration and a fitting tribute to our great ancestors. But the time for rest is not yet. We must get you to safety. And yes we must still fight! Our brothers hold the city square, but are falling back. We must go and save them, we must go save our brothers, and mothers and children! As you have fought here, go and fight one more time. Follow the leadership of Silas Eyrstan and Caramip Ashhearth who have lead you to victory here. Follow them to the city square and join our kinsmen and let no orc stand between you!" cries Dartis brandishing Shield and sword.

To Silas and Caramip he adds "Take them to the square, break through orc lines into the square if you can otherwise take to the buildings and harass the horde with the archers. But get these people off the street. My men and I will ride vedette and make sure there are no surprises and hold off any incursions against you as you move. But you must lead them hence"

[sblock=DT] Activating the Shield for Cha bonus for my speech    [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 7, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Dartis grins back, noticing the blood stained staff Silas holds in his hand
> "If you continue to insist on participating in combat my friend, you must let me teach you the sword" says Dartis with a broader grin as he reaches down to clasp the Caernite's hand.




"Likely I would just cut my own fool head off.  Much harder to do with a stick," he says as he returns Dartis' firm hand clasp.  Quietly he says, "We would have been overrun if not for Caramip's quick thinking and action..." _Now if anything happens,_ thinks Silas, _and I don't survive this, she'll at least get some recognition for her actions today._

Silas listens with admiration and not a little trepidation as Dartis addresses the gathered Dorinthians and nearly groans when the nobleman tosses leadership back into his lap.  Taking a deep breath he again buries his dismay and presents a collected front.  "Not far now.  So ready yourselves.  We have work to do!"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

With a smile she looks up the mounted warrior and says “General!” There is a slight pause so as to be sure that she has Davik’s attention continuing. “I am wondering if remember Commander Naissirlac’s little maneuver at the Battle of Tanaab?” She flashes Silas a wink before continuing her story.  

See OOC comment.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 8, 2007)

Dartis, Silas, and Caramip
[sblock]
You watch as the central defenses almost become overrun and realize that your force might be able to harrass them, but not break through.  Caramip suggests going after the leadership and chopping off the enemy army at the head in order to bring this battle to a quicker end.  The three of you agree to lead a small contingent of a couple hundred young lads, militia, and old men to seek out and destroy the camp.  The archers are all taken, but fifty women are given spears in the hope that they can deter any force from taking the inlet and civilians within.  It's a gamble, but one that your party is adament about trying.  Besides, Dartis has a general idea about where the enemy camp is after listening to Nikolos' report.

The group does not travel unimpeded, and several skirmishes are won over small bands of orcs that are occupied with looting and setting fire to several houses.  Despite the street to street fighting, your group finally makes it through the majority of the town, only to suddenly see several fires springing up in the area that the enemy camp is believed to be located.  Like a beacon, it draws your attention and from the shouts on that now fiery hill you can tell that chaos has just broken loose in the orc camp.

You think you see a man being chased down the large hill by five others, but you cannot tell who they are.  It is evident, though, that they intend to kill him as he tumbles away from one of their blades.  He is about two hundred feet away, at the base of the hill.
[/sblock]

Barok
[sblock]
Barok takes two groups of kobolds and places them on different parts of the hill, both with a dozen humanoids.  Rix heads the other group and splits them into three packs of four firestarters while Barok leads the other dozen into a spread out group of crossbowmen.  When the scout yells "Dul-Keyar" he is rewarded with the yipping of angry kobolds and the surprised looks on the orc leaders' faces as the wagons and tents behind them begin to catch on flame.  They begin to yell at each other in the orcish language, and en masse they all draw weapons and race towards the small humanoids, murder in their eyes.  That's when Barok and his irregular formation springs forth with his kobolds firing into the backs of several orc leaders before racing back into the woods.

Chaos erupts in the camp, and as the orc leaders are trying to figure out which threat to worry about more, Barok yells "Eroll" as he retreats, causing the braver kobolds to burst forth again for another go.  A couple are cut down by random orc camp followers, but a handful get through and light up a few more supplies before fleeing for good into the forest.

That's when the orc chieftain and a four of his right hand men charge towards Barok's voice and the rogue decides it's time to go.  Yelling to his kobolds to scatter, the scout finds that the enraged group of barbarians are quickly gaining on him.  The thief hears the crash of a large orc and the whistle of a blade behind him and tumbles forward in time to avoid being cut into two.  Instead, the side of the tree near his head explodes from the barbarian's sword swing, throwing wood chips into the night air.

As the rogue retreats down the hill and back towards the town, five barbaric orcs on his heels, he suddenly realizes that he is in trouble...
[/sblock]

Nikolos, Ventus, and Danica
[sblock]
"Here they come again!"  Radnal yells out a warning as the orcs come at the interior barricades with strong force and better organization.  It's as if they are being led by barbarians with better experience than the last group, and you notice that older, more experienced orcs are now appearing in greater frequency.  A few dozen break through where some of the milita are unable to hold them back.

It's Cal who rushes forward with some of Radnal's town guard under his command and plugs the hole, but the orcs that made it through either sneak into the administrative building where Alexander and Syra are or take the time to attack behind your lines.  Cal engages these also with the help of Ventus and a handful of men.  The Imperial and noble Dorinthian fight hard, but are eventually separated by the brutality of their conflict.  Ventus is able to hold back two orcs at once with his shield, but Cal goes down to a large and scarred barbarian.  As the muscular orc is about to drive his axe into the fallen noble, Baron Dorin rushes forward and swings his longbow like a club, splintering it against the barbarian's face and throwing off its aim.  With a roar, the orc attacks once more, mortally wounding the baron with a blow to the chest.  Cal screams in shock and drives his longsword upwards with two hands as he rises back up, impaling the large orc in the heart with such force that he actually lifts the dying enemy inches off the ground.

With the threat halted for the time being, Nikolos and Cal rush to the dying baron's side in a futile attempt to save his life.

"Ah, son.  I see why you enjoyed riding so much with the men.  This... this made me feel alive... Still... I would ... would have preferred to... have seen my old garden... than war..."  With that, the mild-mannered baron closes his eyes and dies.

A pitiful wail bursts forth from Cal's lungs, and the dryad's necklace begins to glow around his neck.  The wail is taken up by others, as they notice their baron has fallen.  Instead of falling to despair, however, you see a rage burning in the eyes of the Dorinthians around you.  It is all Radnal can do to hold them back from a tactical mistake in the midst of the battle.  As you watch Cal, however, you see his skin become like bark at the same time that the necklace begins to dim.  With his new protective hardened skin the noble picks up his blade and looks as if he is ready to go over the barricades by himself.  It is Ventus who first gains the courage to grab Cal before he does something foolish, magic protection or not.

That's when Nikolos suddenly spots the fires that now erupt all over the suspected location of the orc camp on a hill to the north.  Absolute chaos has broken out in the enemy encampment and the attackers begin to slow down as all wonder what it means.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 8, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Barok
> [sblock]
> Barok takes two groups of kobolds and places them on different parts of the hill, both with a dozen humanoids.  Rix heads the other group and splits them into three packs of four firestarters while Barok leads the other dozen into a spread out group of crossbowmen.  When the scout yells "Dul-Keyar" he is rewarded with the yipping of angry kobolds and the surprised looks on the orc leaders' faces as the wagons and tents behind them begin to catch on flame.  They begin to yell at each other in the orcish language, and en masse they all draw weapons and race towards the small humanoids, murder in their eyes.  That's when Barok and his irregular formation springs forth with his kobolds firing into the backs of several orc leaders before racing back into the woods.
> 
> ...




"Ah, bloody hell" He curses as he rolls out of the way of another swing. This wasn't going quite the way he'd planned. "Rix, buddy, a little help here..."  Looking around he finds he's on his own and therefore turns deeper into the forest in an attempt to shake off his pursuers and hide, hoping to use the terrain, his smaller bulk and greater dexterity to his advantage.  

(ooc1: He would have tried to hide immediately when it became apparent that he couldn't beat his pursuers in a fair fight, but I don't know if that would have made a diference since it depends on the terrain.)

(ooc2: I don't know if it's in the rules, but it makes sense that his dexterity and slightly smaller size should help him pass quicker trough broken terrain and thick vegetation. Maybe a series of balance checks to avoid tripping on roots and such could be used.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 8, 2007)

OOC 1: Sorry, but it wasn't the hiding in the brush thing that led them to you, but the yelling of commands to the kobolds, several guys looking for the source in a general centralized vicinity, and their darkvision that let them zero in.

OOC 2: Good plan.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 8, 2007)

Dartis leaves the militia to continue their march as he takes five of the cavalry (leaving five with the militia) and rides quickly to investigate the commotion at the hill.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 8, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC 1: Sorry, but it wasn't the hiding in the brush thing that led them to you, but the yelling of commands to the kobolds, several guys looking for the source in a general centralized vicinity, and their darkvision that let them zero in.



ooc:
It's no big deal, I should have been more specific in my post.



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC 2: Good plan.




Heh, odds are that he will fail a check before all of his pursuers have failed theirs once, but at least there's a chance he'll make it.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 9, 2007)

Nikkolos looks around, seeing the dead noble, and shaking his head.  Then he looks at the somewhat faltering orc attack, and a frown crosses his normally cheerful face. "Well, nothing like witnessing events from the middle." Then he moves towards the orc that seems to be giving the most orders, grabbing as many loose Dorinthians as he can manage, trying to get close to the leader chosen.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Looks like someone got themselves into a loosing game of _‘Kill-the-Carrier’_...” Mentions Caramip to both Silas and Dartis as she spots the small Halfling running for his life. “You think you might be able to help even up the odds while Silas and I get everyone in position?” Asks the Gnome to Dartis.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 9, 2007)

Danica turns, and it's like her eyes suddenly come into focus for the first time throughout this whole enterprise -- her silent demeanor and blank face are replaced with a small smile, curving up at the corner of her lips, as she begins to engage with the chaos that surrounds her. 

She is ready to fight, and she's looking for a target amidst the many lights in the darkness. _For Dorninthia._ 


[OOC:  sorry for the long absence, all.  Back now.]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2007)

After this, see OOC thread for XP.

Barok
[sblock]
As you continue to flee down the hill, tumbling and dodging blades along the way, you use the vegetation and rough terrain to keep just ahead of your pursuers.  Unfortunately, the vegetation begins to disappear and the ground become flatter as you reach the base of the hill.  You could swear out loud, when you hear the sound of hooves thundering upon the ground.  Coming quickly at you is Dartis and five Dorinthian horse archers.  They have bows drawn.  Behind them are more riders, and some armed militia under the command of Silas and Caramip.  The cavalry has arrived.
[/sblock]

Dartis, Caramip, and Silas
[sblock]
Dartis rides forth with a handful of men while Caramip and Silas lead the others.  As the group gets closer, Dartis yells to his men to fire at the pursuers.  They are orcs, and the man who they are chasing is Barok, who must have been the arson in their camp!
[/sblock]

Dartis, Caramip, Silas, and Barok
[sblock]
As one, Dartis and his five men commence fire, slaying two of the orcs outright and injuring several others, including the massive older chieftain in the lead.  With a panicked look, the orcs quickly turn and run, but the cavalry is able to run down two more before a severely wounded chieftain and a lieutenant flee up the hill.  The chieftain begins blowing several notes on a war horn, and you see the mass of orcs attacking the center of the town begin to withdraw.

The withdrawal becomes an outright panic as everyone in the town can see your cavalry and militia swarming over the remnants of the camp.  Dartis and his men ride through the fleeing orcs, using up most of their arrows to rain death down.  The yell of Dul-Keyar delivering more chaos.  Barok, Caramip and Silas lead an assault that sweeps the remnants of the camp off the hill, while Rix and a few dozen kobolds leap upon the injured fallen and murder helpless orcs with such brutality that even the most stout Dorinthian turns away.  Once the hill is cleared, the Dorinthians rally together to hit any retreating orcs left over in the town, while the kobolds loot the orc camp.  What Barok, Silas, Caramip, and Dartis find in the town center changes everything...
[/sblock]

Ventus, Nikolos, and Danica
[sblock]
A scream from the administrative building reminds everyone that not all the orcs that got through were killed.  Ventus and Cal enter the administrative building that some of the orcs were able to enter in order to protect Syra and the severely injured Alexander.  They are able to slay three of them that stopped to loot the lower floors and finds the bodies of several more, fallen near the bodies of butchered men and women who were able to put up somewhat of a weak resistance.  Cursing, the Imperial tightens his grip on his blade as he reaches the top floor and sees Alexander standing weakly before five orcs, a couple fresh wounds newly scarring his body.  Amazingly, the half-orc is still standing with blade in hand, and protects a frightened knife-wielding Syra.  The orcs taunt their kin and leer at the noblewoman with sadistic intentions.

Ventus and Cal draw the attention from their prey when Ventus slams into the closest orc and buries his short blade into the creature's ribs.  Another quick strike to the throat finishes the badly wounded orc barbarian off, but not before Ventus gets a deep cut in his thigh.  The Imperial is used to such pain, however, and grimly strikes down a second, younger orc warrior.  Cal handles two others, his barskinned flesh deflecting several blows while he hacks up the enemy in rage.  Alexander takes advantage of the third orc having turned to face Ventus, and grabs the creature by the arm and throat.  With a twist, the incredibly strong Alexander tosses the screaming orc through the nearby window, where he lands with a crunch by the feet of Danica.  The sorceress looks surprised, but quickly recovers and moves her weapon to the stunned orc's face and releases a bolt, finishing him.  Looking up, she sees Alexander waving from above, a crying Syra holding him tightly.  The half-orc turns to give Ventus a silent nod of thanks, and Cal sighs in satisfaction, glad to see that if his sister found a man to admire it at least be one who would fight to the death for her.

Suddenly, the orcs attack in one more wave and all able-bodied men move to solidy the defenses.  Nikolos even sees his servants Redd, Shirte, and Gnaden near him close to the fighting.  The scribe holds a spear and yells to him, in embarrassment, [color]"Sorry, master!  Your books are safe in the basement of the building if it's any consolation."[/color]  Then adds with a slight touch of surprising humor, "How goes your research thus far?"

The assault is weaker than the last one, and the Dorinthians both better prepared and angrier.  The orcs begin to see that their attacks are failing when a war horn blows once more from the hill to the north.  All turn to see the sight there, and it can be seen that most of the camp is now on fire and that Dorinthian cavalry and militia are swarming over it.  The orcs panic and begin to fall back, while Radnal finds that he cannot control the enraged men any longer and Kyle Radnal is unable to hold back the men.  He gives command to Cal who comes forth from the administrative building and turns the flight to a rout.  The orcs are still numerically superior, and often stronger, but their disorganized withdrawal allows packs of Dorinthians to butcher them mercilessly.

The Dorinthians that raided the orc camp come down from the hill, and join the slaughter.
[/sblock]

The attack has been stopped, and the swarms of orcs begin to flee in all directions.  The seven heroes meet up in the center of the town, but the happiness that should come in victory is nowhere to be found.  A couple of hundred Dorinthians are believed to have been killed in the fighting, nearly five percent of the refugee population.  The numbers would have been much higher if not for the efforts of the party.  What is more, Baron Dorin has fallen in battle, giving his life to save his son.  Confusion reigns as the angry Dorinthians question who will lead them now?  Cal, Syra, and Dartis are all candidates, but none of them are yet willing to make a declaration and all three seem to want the position.  Kyle Radnal stays out of it, and begins to create work details to bury the dead, put out fires, and rebuild.  His militia and some of the people speak that he should lead the Dorinthians, and rumors swell that he himself is of noble blood.  Cal and Dartis also look to see what remnants of cavalry can be put together to run down the surviving orcs, but the men are exhausted and the prospects questionable.  

The biggest question, however, is why this happened.  Why have the orcs come back?  And why did it seem that they expected to find elves, not Dorinthians.  And if this was an attack on the elven nation, how fares Saleentra and the Silver Forest?  For a moment, Alexander, Rix, Silas, Danica, and Dartis recall the prophetic words of the Mad Gnome: 
Saleentra will burn.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 11, 2007)

Barok leans back against a wall, wiping sooty sweat from his eyes leaving his face a black-smeared mess. He laughs, a sharp harsh sound, his eyes shining with adrenaline and exhaustion,  "Ha! And I thought orcs were tough, damn useless cowardly rabble. If only all our enemies were that soft we'd build an empire in no time. I guess this settles the elven issue, though. Those long eared limp-wristed sissies hate the piggies with a passion. They wouldn't dare turn against us now." 
He looks at the faces around him, sensing their mood. "Oh, yeah. Due respect to the dead and the grieving, but man, we showed those bastards what it means to be Dorinthians, and Kobolds, and southeners, I guess.
"Rix, brother, and you too my liege," he bows his head to Dartis,  "I owe you both a drink." 

[sblock=Dartis]
Later Barok takes Dartis aside, "I believe the succession issue can be resolved tonight. There may still be a few orcs left, hiding in town just waiting for an opportinity. They would like nothing better than to strike against selected parts of our Dorinthian leadership..."  [/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 12, 2007)

Ventus remains standing as he meets with his traveling companions in the center of town.  He sways a little, and the wound on his leg troubles him, but he yet has the energy to remain on his feet.  His sword has been cleaned and returned to it's sheath, spotless, but the rest of him is covered in grime and blood.  He turns to look at Barok, but hasn't the strength left to be irritated by the man's impudence.

"That may be it for one band of orcs, but it certainly makes clear that this refuge is not as safe as one might hope.  It seems a wall is in order, if we expect to hold the town against any further attacks."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2007)

Silas is relieved that the orc attack is broken.  But when he took command of the camp-site militia he lost track of his father, wife, and son and desperately looks for their faces amongst the survivors in the town square.  And then, to hear that Baron Dorin lies dead...  It is almost more than he can bear.  Looking around he sees that many feel the same but is relieved to see that Kyle Radnal has taken that task in hand and is organizing work parties.

Despite Silas' grief, distraction, and weariness, Ventus' mention of a wall snares his attention.  "A wall," he murmurs.  Interest piqued, he immediately turns his eye to mentally mapping out the town's layout.  "Now.  How would I..."

A nearby argument concerning who should assume rulership of the Dorinthians snaps him from his musings.  Quietly, he says, "I should have spoken to Baron Dorin before on Lord Kalnian's behalf."  He sighs, weariness once again weighing him down.  _Now, unless this is resolved quickly, things may fall into chaos.  Unless..._

[sblock=Dartis]Silas casually makes known to Dartis that he would like to speak with him privately.  When they get a chance, he'll say, "Lord Kalnian, the time may seem inopportune but we are in danger of our people splitting into four factions.  I feel you are most suited to rule but you must press your suit now.  Seek Syra Dorin's hand in marriage; persuade her with co-rulership.  Court the support of Kyle Radnal; I think he'll support you as you've proven yourself a sound commander.  It is true that Cal has some support amongst the cavalry but he has always been ruled by his tempers and has become more erratic of late.  You are the only choice in which Dorinthia survives, unified."[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 13, 2007)

[sblock=Barok & DT] "I too owe you a drink for your ingenuity and resoursefulness. Indeed my friend, I would like to put your crafty mind to use as the Spy Master of Dorinthia. Well should I have any say over the matter that is." adds Dartis with a grin. "But as to your other concern. Well keep your eyes peeled for any threats to any Dorinthian. There are too few of us as it is. Of course, I'd be most appreciative of any threats you stop my way in particular." Dartis adds with a wink. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Silas & DT] 
"Silas my old friend, I have always appreciated your advice. I have always sought it out in times of doubt. And I agree with you. But there are more important things to be done right now. What good does it do to unite Dorinthia under one leader to have it decimated. But I will have a discussion with my peers and see what civility we can bring to this process, but I will keep to your advice as best I can. In the meantime we have work to do to tip the scales in our favor. Notably to show the elves that we are allies worth having!" [/sblock]

[sblock=Ventus & DT] Dartis finds a quiet moment with the former legionairre. "Ventus, thank you for your stout defense. I hope you can placate some of your demons with your valourous deeds here. In any case, you have my thanks." [/sblock]

[sblock= DT] 

Dartis finds Kyle and pulls him aside for a quiet word. "Kyle, the deeds of our fathers mean very little here, in a new land, a new city, a new Dorinthia. What matters here are our deeds here and now. And you have done a great service for our people Kyle. No one can question that. And I want to thank you for it. Without your leadership, the square would have fallen, many of our people would have died. We have many many trials yet to overcome to ensure that Dorinthia survives. And I am glad to know that our people are still served by men of honor, distinction and bravery such as yourself. 

I also want to thank you personally for the use of Swift. He had been a loyal and brave companion to me. And I would ask that I keep him a while longer. My work is not yet done. 

Lastly Kyle, I know that there is a great deal of confusion right now as to the leadership of Dorinthia. I cannot ask you to make a choice as to who to support. I only ask that you support whoever comes to power for the good of our country and our people. I do not hide the fact that I wish to the throne. I do, but only as I seek the best for our people Kyle. And I can only tell you that I do appreciate people for what they have done, not their ancestors. And I know that you have proven yourself more than capable of a leadership position.  Every city needs a Captain of the Guards after all. But this may be premature, first we must ensure that our fledgeling city lives! I may be off again Kyle, shepard our people well"

Dartis goes to Baron Dorins old quarters and sends off couriers to find Syra and Cal. As they arrive Dartis addresses them both. "My friends, my peers, my fellow nobles. Our people look to us for leadership. My heart aches for you both for the loss of your father. He was dear to me as well. Still though we grieve, we must move on. We shall bury Baron Dorin as best we can. In the meantime we must present a united front. We can either throw our small nation into civil war as we fight amonst ourselves, and I am not even sure which of you has inherited his title. Or we can unite. We are still beset by enemies, orcs, the Tallione, perhaps the elves. We need to show our people we care about them, so they do not despair! Let us set aside  issues of succession for one week, ruling as a triumverate. Out of respect for your father at least."

As Cal leaves Dartis calls Syra aside "Syra, the fact does not escape me, that you are the last lady of noble blood, and I the last gentleman of noble blood not related to you. There are worse things I could think of than to be married to woman as  beautiful as you. Please consider a future for us, when you consider the future of our people. A royal wedding would cheer the spirits of our people and ensure the continuity of the throne of Dorinthia. A queen rules with more authority with a king beside her." says Dartis taking Syras hand and staring into her eyes.

[/sblock]

Dartis gather his friends together over some food and drink cobbled together. "My friends. I know you are tired, I know you are sore and injured. We have all given much to defend out town. But to know we were not the target gives me fear that our neighbours are in trouble. My plan is to ride forth, we few, for I will not detract from the city's defenses. But for us to ride to the elves and offer what aid we can. It may be symbolic, but I wish to show the elves that Dorinthia is a neigbour and an ally worth having. Additonally I feel it may be the best way to help ensure that the orcs are defeated or driven away from our city. But I have known some of you for longer than others, but I still value all of your efforts, and thus all of your opinions. Is this a wise course? Even if the elves survive the orcs, will they not betray us to the Tallione, unless we show them there are more advanages to keeping us? Please, my friends, let me know your thoughts."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2007)

As they sit over the meal, Nikolos pours himself a small glass of Craecian wine, and sits back, wincing a bit.  He was a scholar after all, not a soldier, and the day's battle and exertions had taken their toll. "I will go with you, of course. With your permission, however, I will leave my staff here in the town. This doesn't seem like a mission for a scholarly entourage, and they may be able to do some good here. As for what the elves will do, even if they are victorious, it will still be a matter of what is more important to them. Do they value your allegiance more or less then they fear the legions of the Empire? That said, if you remain here, and simply defend this small corner of land, and your people, you will be far less valuable to the elves then if you offered direct and effective assistance to them."

Over the last short while, he'd come to like the Dorinthians. They lived in a way, even in the current dark days, that made the Empire, and Craece even more so, seem rather stultified and dead.  A part of him wondered what that meant to his objectivity as a Witness of Adeiros, but it really didn't matter.

Later that night, in the privacy of his tent, he sat over a sheet of paper, with the pen in his own hand. That was a rare thing, most often he dictated to Gnaden, but tonight was different. The pen scratched over the paper, as he wrote:

_To the Chief Witness, Antonicus Scipianus

As always, I remain a humble and devoted servant of Blessed Adeiros, and of the Order. However, things that I have witnessed, here in these northern lands, have brought me to a difficult decision, regarding my mission of Witness.  As you know, Brothers Wilmur and Karros chose to remain with the Legions of the Empire, and I trust that their missions go well. Now, though, I must respectfully submit my Journal of Mission, and ask that it be placed into review by the Library Commitee. This missive will be included, with my notes and observations, along with the Journal.

Which brings me to the decision I mentioned. At this time, I formally sever myself from my Mission of Witness. My actions henceforth are my own, and bear no Seal of Mission from the Holy Church, nor are they condoned or authorized by any save my own conscience. Any blame or repercussions from my actions are mine alone.

Well, that certainly sounds ominous, doesn't it your Grace?  In any case, I pray that your family does well, and that your grand-daughter's wedding was a great success. Remember me to our friends at the Great Library.

Yours in Service to the Seeking Eye,

Nikolos Viridikos
Journeyman Priest of the Order of Witnesses_

Finishing the short letter, he dated and sealed it, and called in Gnaden. "Place this with the journals, please. We'll send the whole lot south when opportunity presents itself. While I am gone, you will write all of our various notes into the Journal of Mission, and do try to make the narrative flow, if you can."


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 13, 2007)

[sblock=Dartis & DT]


			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "I too owe you a drink for your ingenuity and resoursefulness. Indeed my friend, I would like to put your crafty mind to use as the Spy Master of Dorinthia. Well should I have any say over the matter that is." adds Dartis with a grin. "But as to your other concern. Well keep your eyes peeled for any threats to any Dorinthian. There are too few of us as it is. Of course, I'd be most appreciative of any threats you stop my way in particular." Dartis adds with a wink.




"It would be an honour, sir, and I will keep a look out for any threats coming our way. Both from the outside and our own ranks. The Dorins may not be as chivalrous as you. Take care around them, or take care of them, my offer still stands."
[/sblock]



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Dartis gather his friends together over some food and drink cobbled together. "My friends. I know you are tired, I know you are sore and injured. We have all given much to defend out town. But to know we were not the target gives me fear that our neighbours are in trouble. My plan is to ride forth, we few, for I will not detract from the city's defenses. But for us to ride to the elves and offer what aid we can. It may be symbolic, but I wish to show the elves that Dorinthia is a neigbour and an ally worth having. Additonally I feel it may be the best way to help ensure that the orcs are defeated or driven away from our city. But I have known some of you for longer than others, but I still value all of your efforts, and thus all of your opinions. Is this a wise course? Even if the elves survive the orcs, will they not betray us to the Tallione, unless we show them there are more advanages to keeping us? Please, my friends, let me know your thoughts."




Barok picks his teeth with a piece of bone, leaning back in his chair casually, yet growing more empassioned the longer he speaks.
"And if we go to rescue the elves will they then aid us? Will they take their depleted numbers and throw them against the Empire in our defense? Will they be of use, or will they continue to be a liability? Seems to me we'd be better off if we let them wipe out each others. Then we could finally settle these forests and use their rich soils to rebuild our people, to make new farmlands that could feed our refugees. Then we would have a solid base for retaking our land at a time of our own choosing, when the Empire is weakened or distracted. And then this would be the New Dorinthia that Baron Dorin died defending."

"The Elves... they will always consider this land theirs. They will always resist our settlement of these forests, as they always have in the past. They are as much a threat as the orcs, and if they had their way the forests would once again grow to smother the heart of Dorinthia. I say, let them die, and then deal with the orcs. 
"Or why not use the orcs to make war against the Empire? They fear us. They should, after this defeat. And they fight for loot and glory. The Empire is rich, decadent, and a far better target for them than our poor nation of warriors. And then, when the orcs are weakened and burdened by loot. Then, let us stab them in the back and make a deal with the Empire, with our blades at their throats, for peace and the return of our country."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 13, 2007)

Dartis
[sblock]
When you approach Kyle and tell him what is on your mind, he looks at you in surprise.  "So now we get to decide who the new baron is?  I shouldn't be stunned that this has come up, since we do need to know who will be making the decisions, but it's still not something I desire to deal with right now.  Still, that's a poor response on my part, so I will tell you honestly how I feel.  First, I have no interest in being a lord, so I am out of the running.  On the other hand, I have faithfully served the old baron, Dren, and I feel that it is my duty to continue to do service for either Syra or Cal should they seek the position.  If they do not, then I will happily continue my work in your name."

The conversation with Syra doesn't go well at all.  First, she ignores your summons and asks that you come to see her in Baron Dorin's old office.  Second, she smirks grimly at your words when you arrive.  "It is a nice offer, Baron Kalnian."  Just by her choice of words you know this could be going better, although the elder Lady Huffring looks upon you with approval as she stands by her side.  "But I already have an offer for my hand, and it is with a gentleman I very much approve.  Of course, he is asking me to give up my current occupation and live with him in some forest, but I assure you I will convince him that a courtly life is a better life.  And if he isn't willing to surrender these fancies for his lady, then... perhaps I will give greater thought to your proposal."  She escorts you to the door, although Lady Huffring gives you a half-smile that tells you where her own preference for Syra lies.

You decide to go see Cal.
[/sblock]

Barok
[sblock]
Rix walks up to you as your leaving the halfing family's general store.  "I just wanted to tell you good-bye, one sneak to another.  After spending some more time with my fellow kobolds, and also listening to some of their stranger ideas about this town and looting, I've decided it's time to go.  I'm taking the tribe with me since they see me as their new leader.  Maybe I can teach them a few things out there so that they can live next to humans one day.  It's just not going to happen right now, and it's better to go before there is a misunderstanding... or even an understanding.  I'm off to say bye to Alexander.  If you see Danica, tell her good-bye, too.  I just have trouble trying to explain myself to her.  Oh, and I doubt you'll see Kel, but if you do let him know I thought he was alright, for an elf anyway."

After your discussion with Rix, a messenger boy asks you to stop by and see Cal...
[/sblock]

Ventus
[sblock]
Silas and you had mentioned to Cal and Kyle that building a wall around the town might be a good idea.  Immediately, Cal volunteered you to lead the project since the militia were still helping to clear the debris and bodies while the cavalry patrolled the area and killed straggling orcs.  With five men you survey the land and realize that wooden pallisades are the best route to go for right now.  The five town guards Kyle sent with you are a rough sort, but among his better educated since it is obvious they can do simple math and read.  With parchment and ink to write with, they await your instructions on the kind of defenses you want built.  The town stretches for about a mile diameter in all directions.  Because it is set to grow from the swelling amount of refugees, the town will probably be expanded to double its current diameter.  There are hills to the north and west covered with woods and shrubbery, while to the east there is light forest, and to the south a difficult to cross winding creek.  Farmland will have to be tilled outside the walls as there will not be enough wood for the defenses to encircle the harvests.  There will probably be a couple hundred men available to help build the defenses, at most.  Other men are trying to build new structures and continue farming for the town.

After you are done, you go to see Cal to report how the defenses will look.
[/sblock]

Silas
[sblock]
Hector the Incredible finds you after your talk with Dartis.  He looks nervous and ashamed as he says, "Hello, Silas.  I know I haven't been the most supportive of your work in the town, since it wasn't easy having another wizard around.  Still, I'm having a hard time dealing with the fact that I was holed up in my home while you were using your magic to really make a difference.  A lot of people are actually talking about it, and I've lost the confidence that I once had with my apprentices.  I can't live like this competition, and it's not like you are going away never to come back.  I was hoping that with your experience, maybe you could teach me some things.  Maybe a few spells you might know or maybe some moves in case it comes to a fight.  I need to do something to get my confidence back," the wizard says, his eyes downcast.

As you are about to talk, a small boy tugs at your sleeve and asks that you go see Cal right away.
[/sblock]

Danica
[sblock]
Kyle Radnal eventually finds you and gives a broad smile, "Danica, look at you.  It hasn't been that long since you last left and you came back with the confidence of a woman."  He says the last part with a hint of sadness, and you realize that Kyle looked at you as a daughter he never had time to have.  "Cal wanted me to find you for a meeting he wishes to have, but let's chat awhile.  How has your time been?  I've seen that you've become very handy with a crossbow.  What do you think of this Dartis character?  Do you know he approached me earlier asking me if I would support him being our ruler?"
[/sblock]

Caramip
[sblock]
Your playing with some children, when you hear another small voice behind you, with an adult tone.  "So this is what a gnome from the east is like, eh?"

You turn and see Phly Loughphray behind you, a gnomish noble and ambassador to the Dorinthians.  You hear that he was away from the main defenses during the fighting and saved himself, some other gnomish delegates, and a number of Dorinthians by using the illusions that he was known to be an expert with.

He continues.  "Cal wanted to have you see him when you get the first opportunity, but I thought I would come by and have a chat first.  Tell me, what is it like to work so close with humans as you do?  I heard your lands were taken over by the Imperials, but now you seem to have a working relationship with them.  If I tread on soft tunnel earth, please let me know."
[/sblock]

Nikolos
[sblock]
Heron Silvertongue, the main priest of the Dorinthians pulls you to the side when he can finally get you alone.  "I meant to speak with you earlier, Nikolos, one priest to another.  I wasn't sure what to think about your arrival, but now that I hear that you saved a number of my fellow countrymen I want to help you.  I have heard that you have several men that need a room and board until your return.  I can help you with that, except I need a favor in return.  Our healing magics are not enough for the amount of wounded that we have, and I was hoping that you can lend a hand.  A lot of what we are dealing with at this point are the mortally wounded, and all we can do for them at this point is ease their suffering before their final moments.  I know I'm pressuring you, and I apologize since I don't know you too well.  Still, we can truly use the help.  Cal is hoping you can go see him right now, but if you are willing to render aid please stop by the temple later."
[/sblock]

You talk some more before going to see Cal in a building he has set-up for his cavalry units.  As you and the rest of the party trickle in he offers you a seat at a large table and your choice of some adequate wine.  Once everyone is ready, he foregoes formalities and heads straight to the point.

*"I started my day trying to prepare for your proposed trip into the elven lands to render support, when suddenly rumors of Baron Dartis Kalnian reached my ears.  Supposedly, my cousin here has aspirations to rule here.  The way I see it, most people want me to take over for my father, or at least expect this to happen.  I myself care little for the title right now.  Two weeks ago I would have taken the title of ruler without hesitation, and would have been willing to fight Lord Kalnian to a duel for it.  But these last few weeks have given me much to think about.  Kyle Radnal doesn't want the position as he renounced his royal title a long time ago, but still he and I have grown to understand each other more of late and I feel he might support me.  Syra, though, has been ruling in all but name for some time now, and it will not be easy to make her relinguish her claim.  She also has Alexander's support and love, and is trying to convince the poor man to court her and marry into nobility.  Lord Kalnian may not be as established in this town, but he has shown his worth to enough people and I also sense that he has the influential support of six other heroes who happen to be sitting at this table,"* Cal says pointedly while searching your faces.

OOC: Not proofread, so bear with me on grammar errors.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2007)

Nikolos
[sblock]
Nikolos looks a little surprised, since he'd been healing to the best of his abilities since the first moment he'd actually met the Dorinthians.  Still, he smiles and nods. "Your assistance with housing my staff is most appreciated. Please don't hesitate to put them to work, in my absence. Gnaden is a gifted scribe, and is also versed in the mundane arts of healing. Liza, his wife, is a good cook. Redd and Shirte are good in a fight, should another arise, and they also have strong backs for labor, should it be needed. As for the assistance with healing, I'll be right over, as soon as I've seen Cal Dorin."
[/sblock]

At the cavalry barn, as Cal Dorin has his say, Nikolos simply listens, sipping his wine.  So far as he was concerned, this was a matter for Dorinthians, not a Craecian priest far from home.  He liked Dartis, and thought he'd make a good ruler, but there seemed much else for him to be doing, just at this time.  Finally, though, he does speak. "I will support Dartis in whatever course he chooses to take. I know him to be a good leader.  As are you, Cal Dorin. So far as who should rule your people, if things cannot be decided, perhaps a ruling council might be a way to pool your diverse talents, for the betterment of your remaining kingdom."


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 13, 2007)

[sblock=Dartis]Ventus silently considers Dartis's words for a moment.  He shrugs slightly and looks to the Dorinthian.

"In the end, I am still a soldier, as always.  When battle presents itself, I fight.  Today I fight for your people.  I do not require them to forgive me my past, merely to accept that today I fight beside them.  I think that they have learned that lesson." [/sblock][sblock=DT, Town Wall Committee]Ventus stands himself on a hilltop, looking down over the town, trying to best visualize the defenses that he thinks will be needed.  More refugees, more buildings, more to protect, and more to lose.  His own expertise is far more in dirt and temporary field fortifications, but he has seiged and stood atop enough walls to have some idea of what is needed.  A simple soldier at heart, he has no qualms seeking the advice of the men sent with him, bouncing ideas of them and getting their opionions on the defensive capabilities of the Dorinthians.

"Without more information regarding this attack, I fear we must act as if the town is at war with unknown agressors.  Larger scale fortifications will be a long term goal, but for now, a defensible position is the most pressing need.  Even as it is, the town is too disperse to be encompassed quickly, and another attack could come long before a larger wall could be completed.  I recommend a small scale inner wall around the center of the town, containing most of the vital functions.  In the event of another attack, civilians will retreat within the walls.  Once the inner pallisade is complete, a second, more extensive wall can be planned."

Scratching a quick schematic into the dirt at his feet, Ventus attempts to plan a wall for construction, well within the current town borders.  It should contain as much of the town operations as possible, central command, water source (well?), food storage.  And if possible, he will attempt to incorporate any heavy stone construction buildings as part of the wall.  The walls themselves should be simple vertical wooden poles, with archery platforms to capitalize on the strengths of the Dorinthian defenders.

In his report to Cal he also recommends a sentry position hidden in the hills to the north west, to attempt warning in the event of more attacks.

He leaves open to debate the size of the second phase walls.  The town may grow and require larger construction, but he is not sure if sufficient troops currently exist to defend such a large scale fortification.[/sblock]

Ventus shakes his head slowly at Barok's words.

"Do not mistake corruption for decadance, the Empire is mighty.  Recall the most recent war your people held with Tallione.  W. . . They won, your nation was wiped from the map.  I do not know why the invasion of Dorinthia was one of destruction and not conquest as in the past.  However, there must have been SOME purpose.  New Dorinthia exists either because the Empire is unaware of its existence, or because they no longer see it as a threat, or because they have no desire to move to outright war with the Elves.  If it is either of the first two reasons, presenting yourself and trying to bargain with the Empire could lead to disaster.  If it is the third . . . then the securing of an elven allegiance is of paramount importance."

With the arrival of Cal, Ventus sits back to listen to the discussion.  He remains silent on the subject of leadership.  His own views might not be accorded much weight. . . or indeed they could be viewed as a mark against a leader.  After all, his last move in Dorinthian politics was the toppling of a king.  Regardless he had no position to espouse in any event.  Dartis seemed capable enough, but he had no measure by which to base an opinion of Syra.  Perhaps though, Dartis's greatest flaw was his penchant for adventure.  To ride off to the rescue of the elves.  Noble, heroic, important.  It could be all those things, qualities of a great leader, but not of a civic planner.  The town needed heroes, but it would also need someone to shape it and hold it together.  Who would do that with Dartis gone?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 13, 2007)

[sblock=Dartis]Silas, afraid his tactless presentation of his worries may have offended Lord Kalnian, is much relieved when Dartis assures him that he is working for Dorinthia's best interest.  "Thank you, Dartis.  As for the elves," Silas begins, "I shall think on it."[/sblock]

Later, at the dinner arranged by Dartis...


			
				Dartis said:
			
		

> "...Is this a wise course? Even if the elves survive the orcs, will they not betray us to the Tallione, unless we show them there are more advanages to keeping us? Please, my friends, let me know your thoughts."




Silas listens, eating almost absent-mindedly, as Nikolos and then Barok speak.  When Barok finishes Silas drops the bone he just cleaned of meat onto his plate with a clink.  He glances at Nikolos, "You speak of our 'value' to the elves."  Silas nods consideringly but then turns his attention to Barok with a scowl.  "And you speak of the elves usefulness to us, the possibility of future conflict, and treacherous acts."  He shakes his head and looks like he is making a great effort not to say something else to Barok.  Finally, he continues, "The elves were our allies once, and may be again.  Whatever decision they make in the future is for the future.  Now, now we can stand with them against those who would take from them what has been taken from us.  Does 'value' and 'usefulness' matter?  For practical considerations, it does.  But aiding them is the right thing to do, and for that reason alone, for me, it is enough."  Finished speaking, Silas sits there looking around at the others then grabs up his mug and takes a drink.

[sblock=Ventus]Silas will lend Ventus what knowledge he has about fortifications.  It's mostly academic, learned at the feet of his father and his mentor among the Caernite scholars, but some of it was learned first hand facing the Tallione forces.  "Ventus, I will aid you in whatever ways you require.  Just say the word.  And, I know it will be some time in the future before we are ready to build with stone, but my father is a master stonemason.  I am sure that his expertise could be put to good use."[/sblock]

[sblock=Hector]Quickly speaking to the young boy sending him on his way, Silas says, "I will come along as soon as I am able."  Grasping the dejected man by the arms he says, "Hector, my friend.  Look at me.  There is no need for us to ever compete.  The people of Dorinthia have need of us both.  And in truth, you have talents of magic that I can never match.  Speaking of which, I have come across a gnomish book of magic with many spells in it that I have been unable master.  I have no doubt, however, that you will easily learn them.  Come, let's go take a look at the book."  Silas will take Hector and show him Astraughlay's spell book (chock full of illusiony goodness that Silas can't cast but that Hector should be able to) and let him copy from it.  Leaving him there at work, Silas heads off to Cal's meeting.[/sblock]

Arriving somewhat late to Cal's meeting, Silas shuffles in and gets seated just in time to hear the nobleman's pronouncements.  Suprised that matters have come to a head so quickly he hesitates, wine glass held almost to his lips, before he takes a fortifying sip and sets the glass down.  _Oh, it's my fault!_  Wanting to speak, still he hesitates, afraid of making matters worse.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 13, 2007)

Dartis looks at Cal for a moment, then erupts, "By the Rider Cal! You're Baron not Syra. Alexander is my commrade and friend. If he is happy I wish him the best. But I know he cannot be happy within the bounds of a city. And I have reservations about whether his presence as a ruler would split our people."

Dartis walks up and takes Cal by the shoulders "Cal, we are family, bound by the blood of Berl Dorin. I would never fight you for the throne. I know that we both have the best interests of our people at heart. We both see support among the people for each of us. We have both worked hard to rally our remaining people. And damnit yes I believe I could rule as well as you. But would not a cagy politician seek to stay here and consolidate his power? And what do I seek Cal? I seek more aid for our people, more security by leaving. By seeing aid outside the city.

Not for one moment did I regret seeing you released from the grasp of the dryad Cal. Even though it meant another rival, another challenger, all that was in my heart was gladness to have found another Dorinthian, and all the better my cousin.I could have left you in her clutches Cal. But would I have been worthy then? Could I have called myself a Dorinthian?

Cal, too much needs to be done to worry about succession. We must build better defenses. We must build a wall, we must secure allies outside of this city. We must put our people first. I say we form a council of nobles and rule as a group. But if not, and I doubt Syra will agree, then I must still do what I can for our people Cal. I cannot stay here and play politics with a girl still dreaming of a fairy tale. 

There is still too much to be done, you know this in your heart. What matter who is king if they rule over a graveyard? I will do what I need to for our people, just as I know you will. And I will not see our people divided, by anything or anyone.

I am going, alone if needed, to Saleentra. Do what you will here, I would listen to Ventus and build a wall. But remember Cal you are Baron, do not let anyone take from you what your father gave you. 

Long live Dorinthia, Long live Berl Dorin and long live the Rider, may he return in these dark days again."  
Dartis embraces his cousin and walks away to be be alone with his thoughts


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 13, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Barok
> [sblock]
> Rix walks up to you as your leaving the halfing family's general store.  "I just wanted to tell you good-bye, one sneak to another.  After spending some more time with my fellow kobolds, and also listening to some of their stranger ideas about this town and looting, I've decided it's time to go.  I'm taking the tribe with me since they see me as their new leader.  Maybe I can teach them a few things out there so that they can live next to humans one day.  It's just not going to happen right now, and it's better to go before there is a misunderstanding... or even an understanding.  I'm off to say bye to Alexander.  If you see Danica, tell her good-bye, too.  I just have trouble trying to explain myself to her.  Oh, and I doubt you'll see Kel, but if you do let him know I thought he was alright, for an elf anyway."
> 
> ...




[sblock=DT]Barok smirks, "All hail the Kobold King. Heh, sometimes I admire the ways of your people. At times it just hurts my teeth being around all this chivalrous sweetness. I love Dorinthians, but they're often too damn Good for their own good. Guess that's why they need people like us, huh.  
"Good luck and all that. Maybe I'll be heading your way one of these days if things don't work out here."

He shakes his head, smiling as the Rix walks away. _He's in love with the Sorceress, with a bloody mammal. Not that I mind her mammary parts, but for him that's just perverse. How the hell did that happen? And how the hell would they get together anyway? Do the parts even fit?_[/sblock]



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ventus shakes his head slowly at Barok's words.
> 
> "Do not mistake corruption for decadance, the Empire is mighty.  Recall the most recent war your people held with Tallione.  W. . . They won, your nation was wiped from the map.  I do not know why the invasion of Dorinthia was one of destruction and not conquest as in the past.  However, there must have been SOME purpose.  New Dorinthia exists either because the Empire is unaware of its existence, or because they no longer see it as a threat, or because they have no desire to move to outright war with the Elves.  If it is either of the first two reasons, presenting yourself and trying to bargain with the Empire could lead to disaster.  If it is the third . . . then the securing of an elven allegiance is of paramount importance."




"It's not that the Empire is not powerful, but that's not the reason you beat us. Dorinthia fell because of the idiot madman on the throne. With better leadership we'll get better results. And I'm not suggesting we treat with the Empire now. Even if they must know where we are and they must, (There are spells for that stuff right Silas?) there would be no point to negotiate until they are weakened. 

No, what I'm saying is that the Orcs will be more useful to us than the Elves when it comes to fighting the Empire. Because even if the orcs wouldn't mind slaughtering us all they would rather attack a richer foe, if only to fight a war of raids. The elves are too few. And the littles sissies don't like breeding enough to risk the few fighters they have in a war they have no reason fighting, especially after just having fought the orcs."  



			
				GlassEye said:
			
		

> Later, at the dinner arranged by Dartis...
> 
> Silas listens, eating almost absent-mindedly, as Nikolos and then Barok speak.  When Barok finishes Silas drops the bone he just cleaned of meat onto his plate with a clink.  He glances at Nikolos, "You speak of our 'value' to the elves."  Silas nods consideringly but then turns his attention to Barok with a scowl.  "And you speak of the elves usefulness to us, the possibility of future conflict, and treacherous acts."  He shakes his head and looks like he is making a great effort not to say something else to Barok.  Finally, he continues, "The elves were our allies once, and may be again.  Whatever decision they make in the future is for the future.  Now, now we can stand with them against those who would take from them what has been taken from us.  Does 'value' and 'usefulness' matter?  For practical considerations, it does.  But aiding them is the right thing to do, and for that reason alone, for me, it is enough."  Finished speaking, Silas sits there looking around at the others then grabs up his mug and takes a drink.




"Damn it man! We're talking about the survival of our people. That's the only morality we need. The 'right thing to do' isn't the right thing to do unless it serves that purpose. Did the elves save us from the Empire? No. So why should we save them? Haven't we already done enough, already far more to help them than they have done for us? Haven't our people already died enough fighting the enemies of the Elves?"  



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> You talk some more before going to see Cal in a building he has set-up for his cavalry units.  As you and the rest of the party trickle in he offers you a seat at a large table and your choice of some adequate wine.  Once everyone is ready, he foregoes formalities and heads straight to the point.
> 
> *"I started my day trying to prepare for your proposed trip into the elven lands to render support, when suddenly rumors of Baron Dartis Kalnian reached my ears.  Supposedly, my cousin here has aspirations to rule here.  The way I see it, most people want me to take over for my father, or at least expect this to happen.  I myself care little for the title right now.  Two weeks ago I would have taken the title of ruler without hesitation, and would have been willing to fight Lord Kalnian to a duel for it.  But these last few weeks have given me much to think about.  Kyle Radnal doesn't want the position as he renounced his royal title a long time ago, but still he and I have grown to understand each other more of late and I feel he might support me.  Syra, though, has been ruling in all but name for some time now, and it will not be easy to make her relinguish her claim.  She also has Alexander's support and love, and is trying to convince the poor man to court her and marry into nobility.  Lord Kalnian may not be as established in this town, but he has shown his worth to enough people and I also sense that he has the influential support of six other heroes who happen to be sitting at this table,"* Cal says pointedly while searching your faces.




Barok listens, keeping his snide remarks to himself. 



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Long live Dorinthia, Long live Berl Dorin and long live the Rider, may he return in these dark days again." [/COLOR]
> Dartis embraces his cousin and walks away to be be alone with his thoughts




Barok chokes on something and coughs violently for a few moments. _Damn it, there goes my future fief, my wealth, my title, my power and respect. Damn it man, damn your bloody honour. _


ooc: No offense intended with the elf remarks, personally I have no problem with elves, it just seemed like something Barok would say.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 14, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Dartis
> [sblock]
> 
> Danica
> ...




Kyle Radnall[sblock]

Danica blushes when she meets with Radnal once again. His men had taught her so much, but she bites her lip when he mentions the crossbow, and smiles. 

"There's something I've been meaning to tell you. This crossbow--I'm proud of it, and I'm proud of what you taught me, you and your men. But I'm a different person now.  A better person.  Someone who I thought I should have been, but never was. Here. Watch."

She places her crossbow on the ground, and she sits up straight -- the arch of her spine extending, and adding inches to her height.  She flipps her hair back, and it falls down over the mended blue blouse she had bought, and she whispers, "Ka-pow..."

Sparks fly from the fingers of her left hand, rising up like fireworks, and dancing in rainbow shapes, which she sculpts into dancing marionettes of light with her right hand -- pulling an arm, then a leg, so that it looks like a ballerina twirling.

[Prestidigitation]

"That's just one of the things I can do. There are others, sir.  I'm good with the crossbow, yeah... but there are some things that I feel I'm becomeing Great at.  things I didn't tell you about, but that I now know I shouldn't have hid.  So I hope you'll forgive me. I owe you so much, and it's you who made me who I am..."

Her voice trails off a bit.  But then she picks up at the questions about Dartis.

"Lord Dartis has helped me a great deal.  In many ways, he has carried on with what you started for me. He is kind, and a great leader, I guess... He wants to help Dornithia.  And I've been helping him with that, in whatever way I can.  To tell you the truth, your opinion of him matters as much to me, as mine does to you. I hadn;t kown he approached you, but my sense is that he is not working for himself.  He is serving his country.  Or, at least, the memory of it."

She looks him straight in the eye, and then her face explodes with a laugh... "Ka-Pow!"  And then she giggles, and gives Radnall the hug that she thinks he has been waiting for since he first saw her again.

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 14, 2007)

Ventus
[sblock]
Cal happily accepts your proposal, and is astonished by your grasp of the situation and realistic goals you have set forth.  He promises to get men started right away.
[/sblock]

Silas
[sblock]
Hector seems surprised by your generosity, and carefully holds the spellbook with appreciative and shaky hands.  The amount of knowledge inside is impressive and valuable. "Thank you," he says as you depart.
[/sblock]

Barok
[sblock]
Rix laughs at your comments regarding him as a kobold king, but grows serious as you offer to visit.  He seems to see into you, and yet accept what he senses, "You, more than almost all others, will be a welcome guest should you journey to us."  With that, he turns and goes away.
[/sblock]

Danica
[sblock]
You are somewhat surprised to see that Kyle doesn't seem shocked at your revelation, instead he hugs you back before taking another good look at you.  "I know a thing or two about secrets, and I guessed yours a long while back.  Some of the boys might have been fooled, but I've seen too much.  I'm glad you finally felt comfortable enough to tell me, and I want you to know that I'm always here for you, sorcery or not."
[/sblock]

Cal chuckles, but looks tired for a moment as he looks away from Dartis.  *"Yes, you're right.  Right and wrong, but more right.  You've been a good man, and I know you have no wish to duel or fight with myself or my sister.  However, we are still Dorinthians and we still burn with want and fight for our dreams.  Deny it as you like, Dartis, but should you truly not want such a responsibility... should your blood not boil with passion for what may be yours, then you are no son of Dorin.  You are right that Alexander does not desire to sit as a lord, and yet my sister wants both him and a title.  She will have to choose.  For now, let us forget politics.  It is a tasteless affair, and I much prefer war.  In politics, unlike in combat, you never have allies. Just tools to be manipulated. 

I think that I understand Kyle Radnal now and why he turned away from his title and land.  It was the political machinations that drove him to renounce his claim once the king demanded he disown his traitorous father.  Instead, he broke the sword he was to swear on oath upon and walked away, something I never understood until losing my own father.  The man was lucky not to have been condemned and put to death."*

Cal takes another bottle of wine, pours himself another glass, then passes it around to the rest of you.  He sips his drink and stares into his glass before continuing.  *"Let us turn to more pleasant things and leave the domestic policies to my sister.  Such as taking revenge upon the orcs.  Using Ventus' plans and some of Silas' suggestions, I'm content in using my men and that of Radnal's to fortify the area and try to make repairs.  You've discussed a mission to the elven lands in order to render support, and both Syra and I believe this to be an important piece of our defense.  We do not need a hostile elven nation to our northern border.  If you wish to go, I will be able to provide supplies for you."*


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 14, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Barok
> [sblock]
> Rix laughs at your comments regarding him as a kobold king, but grows serious as you offer to visit.  He seems to see into you, and yet accept what he senses, "You, more than almost all others, will be a welcome guest should you journey to us."  With that, he turns and goes away.
> [/sblock]




Barok looks at the kobold, surprised by his sincerity. Then shrugs, smiling a little, and goes to loot the battlefield on the hill.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2007)

Barok said:
			
		

> "Damn it man! We're talking about the survival of our people. That's the only morality we need. The 'right thing to do' isn't the right thing to do unless it serves that purpose. Did the elves save us from the Empire? No. So why should we save them? Haven't we already done enough, already far more to help them than they have done for us? Haven't our people already died enough fighting the enemies of the Elves?"




Recognizing that there is a fundamental difference of philosophy between his way of thinking and Barok's that will likely never be reconciled, Silas only quietly says, "Yes, enough of our people have died."

-----

Silas sighs.  _Cal...Baron Dorin...shirking responsibility, Syra indulging herself in foolishness, and our hope for true leadership driven away._  Speaking up, Silas says, "I would accompany Lord Kalnian on his mission to the elves."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 15, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
When you search the bodies you find that the kobolds have also swept through much of the town overnight.  All you can find are several copper earrings (and noserings) that you pawn off for 34gp, and a collection of coins: 293cp, 12sp, 3ep, 4gp, and 1pp.
[/sblock]

Cal nods at your decision to go to the elven lands and passes a list of items that he will provide to your group free of charge:

2 Gauntlets
28 Daggers
12 Punch Daggers
9 Light Maces
3 Sickles
35 Clubs
3 Heavy Maces
2 Morningstar
121 Shortspears
138 Longspears
14 Quarterstaffs
104 Spears
250 Crossbow Bolts
6 Light Crossbows
36 Darts
53 Javelins
8 Slings
140 Sling Bullets
22 Throwing Axes
3 Light Hammers
4 Handaxes
3 Light Picks
4 Saps
142 Short Swords
3 Battleaxes
2 Flails
24 Longswords
2 Heavy Picks
4 Rapiers
12 Scimitars
1 Trident
5 Warhammers
4 Glaives
11 Greatclubs
32 Halberds
1 Scythe
145 Longbows
103 Shortbows
1,400 Arrows
1 Bastard Sword
1 Hand Crossbow
113 Sets Padded Armor
245 Sets Leather Armor
15 Set Leather Armor (Small)
32 Sets Studded Leather
15 Set Studded Leather (Small)
3 Sets of Hide Armor
6 Chain Shirts
32 Small Wooden Shields
23 Large Wooden Shields
47 Bucklers
17 Backpacks
232 Bedrolls
23 Coils of Rope (100 ft)
4 Grapples
423 Trail Rations
65 Hard Biscuits
66 Water Flasks
112 Torches
26 Lanterns
12 Tinderboxes
87 Flasks of Oil
6 Tanglefoot Bags
110 Large Sacks
55 Small Sacks
6 Mirrors
23 Bottle of Ink
78 Pieces of Vellum (paper)
2 Sets of Thieves' Kits

OOC: Further, the halfling merchants are selling all non-magical, non-masterwork items with a value less than 200gp in the PHB equipment list for normal price.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 15, 2007)

True to his word, Nikolos will excuse himself once the decision seems substantively made, and return to helping heal the victims of the fighting.  He'll keep magic for the truly serious cases, mainly relying on his mundane healing talents, and those of Gnaden.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2007)

Silas accepts little from the stores that Cal offers: only a few bolts to replace those he used and some travel rations.  Then he goes to prepare for departure so that he'll be ready to go whenever the time comes and (again) say good-bye to his family.

[sblock=Hector]Silas goes to see Hector before he leaves.  "Hector, my friend, I am again being sent out to lend aid to our allies.  I would much rather stay here with my family, but..."  He shrugs.  "Anyway, I would leave the gnomish spellbook with you for safekeeping and so that you can study it.  And I have been thinking.  If you wish to repair your reputation you might offer your services to the Baron.  A man in his position needs the support of men such as us."  Clasping Hector's hand firmly, Silas ends with, "Farewell."[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 15, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Barok
> [sblock]
> When you search the bodies you find that the kobolds have also swept through much of the town overnight.  All you can find are several copper earrings (and noserings) that you pawn off for 34gp, and a collection of coins: 293cp, 12sp, 3ep, 4gp, and 1pp.
> [/sblock]
> ...




Barok laughs quietly to himself, finding the battlefield already looted. Bloody Kobolds, heh, at least they've got their priorities straight. What the hell had he been thinking, just leaving the field of battle to talk politics, as if anyone cared about his opinions? The little buggers had earned their share, but left him with nothing but scraps.
He grabs the stinking corpse he's been searching and heaves the orc over to its back, expertly rummaging about on the bloody mess for anything of value. He keeps that up for quite some time, moving from corpse to corpse, slitting a throat or two if he finds any still alive.

Later he returns to town, washing off some of the stink in the brook and grabs himself some equipment from the town supplies before appearing, a bit grimly, when the heroes are about to depart.

ooc: 
1 Rapier
1 Shortbow
40 Arrows
1 Backpack
1 Coils of Rope (100 ft)
10 Trail Rations
1 Water Flasks
2 Torches
1 Lanterns
1 Tinderboxes
20 Flasks of Oil
6 Tanglefoot Bags
and some Healing potions.

He also buys three potions of Invisibility from Hector at 300 gps a piece and two oils of Magic Weapon for 50gps a piece.

And leaves his light crossbow and bolts in the town warehouse.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 16, 2007)

Ventus wanders the town for a few moments, mentally saying a goodbye to the place that had actually become his home for a short while there.  He touches base with the wall builders, leaving him with as much advice as he can, but trusting them to oversee the construction while he travels with Dartis.

He looks over the equipment available with the eye of one used to traveling as lightly as possible.  So much stuff, but not useful for anything but weighing down a man in a fight.  He gathers up some of the rations to sustain himself on his travels, but leaves the rest for the townfolk.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 17, 2007)

OOC: Fast forwarding this to move things along...

The seven of you leave New Dorinth and head north on your riding horses.  All of you bring enough food and water for the trip, although Barok's saddlebags practically bulge with supplies while Nikolos carries along several books on elves and a couple of blank journals where he can record his findings.

You are only two days out when you meet your first elven patrol.  They do not take the intrusion into their lands kindly, even when Dartis claims that your group has come to help.  Tensions are high until Kel is mentioned, and the elves begrudgingly allow you to continue, though under guard.

As you spend the next days travelling through the elven lands, you can see why the anger towards outsiders.  Most of the outer elven settlements have been almost completely destroyed, and ravens are a common sight among burnt out wooded homes.  It seems that the elven dead were put to rest, although bloated orc bodies still bake in the sun.  As you get closer to Saleentra the damage seems to be lighter, indicating that the orcs found stronger resistance as they grew closer to the capitol.

Your elven escorts run into some of Saleentra's guards, and there is a lengthy discussion on whether or not to allow you to see the elven capitol or to make you wait outside.  Orders come from Councilman Kel to let you through... it looks like your old friend has gone far in a short amount of time.  

And that's when you see it...Saleentra, the center of the Silver Forest.  Despite scorch marks on some of the structures and armed elves constantly on the move, the city is still splendid.  Towers made of white marble and boasting intricate designs inlaid with silver-painted metal rise up through the canopy of trees.  In the center of the town lie several great oaks that dwarf all others that you have seen, and it is in these that many elves have built small cottages and bridges made of rope and wood.

You are made guests of the elves, although from the sharp looks that you receive you are unwelcome guests.  Kel appears with a large smile, but a face lined with stress and strain.  He allows you to stay at his councilman's quarters, an elegant cottage but one that is cramped with yourselves and gear.  Still, it is likely safer with him, given the mood of the city.

Kel tells you that the orcs attacked on all fronts at about the same time that New Dorinth was assaulted.  The elves suffered badly, completely losing most of the settlements on their western borders and taking extensive damage elsewhere.  There are four factions in the council right now: the religious party that is pro-Dorinthian or at least willing to help the Dorinthians during their plight, a neutrality party that Kel was once a part, a pro-Imperial party that sides with the Empire's demands for surrendering the Dorinthian refugees, and the militants that are led by influential wizards and sorcerers and demand that the elven nation's power be used to enforce their will on their neighbors before their nation is destroyed by external forces.  Currently, Kel has joined the pro-Dorinthian party called the Sol Party in Common, despite the fact that he worships a different god.  He was made a council member due to his past experience working with humans and his recent reputation for heroism.  Silas Generwine has also left the neutrality party and has joined The Warhawks.  He is far from alone.  The Sol and neutrality parties have lost much of their influence and the elven council is now made up of mostly pro-Imperials under House Dran and The Warhawks.

You are invited to be witnesses under the next Elven Council meeting, and are provided elven clothing to make yourselves fit in.  The council is set up inside a white, marble building at the top of the Great Tree of Life.  The chairs form a circle around a purple crystal that pulses as if alive.  Seated underneath the crystal, is an elf who delegates whose turn it is to talk, and this moderator is known as the Voice.

You're unsure of why you were asked to attend, however.  Kel translates much of the proceedings for you, and Caramip does the same when Kel goes up to speak.  There is a lot of finger-pointing in your direction, and the council discusses whether or not to seek an alliance with the Imperials by turning over the Dorinthians or instead to ready the elven nation for war on all fronts.  Curiously, though the Warhawks have no love for the Dorinthians, their stance is that New Dorinth should be left alone, as well as the dwarven and gnomish kingdoms, since they don't pose the threat that the Imperials and orcs do.  You wonder what your fate would be if the Warhawks are able to eliminate the others and have more time to concentrate on New Dorinth.  Kel gives a well-spoken speech on the importance of allies and the aid that other nations, such as the remnants of Dorinthia can give to the Silver Forest during this time of crisis.  His speech is met with unsurprising shouts of hostility, but you do note a smattering of applause around you.  Kel has his supporters, and it was perhaps wise of the Sol Party to make him a councilman.

No questions are asked of you, and you feel even more isolated as the debate wears out the day.  Finally, it is over and Kel sends an assistant to bring you back to his quarters while he goes to a private meeting.  After an hour, he returns, this time with one of the heads of the Warhawks!  This is the very mage who spoke while seated at the central crystal.

"Gentlemen and lady, this is Councilman Varel, the new Council Voice," Kel says as a way of introduction.

"Evening.  You have journeyed long I have heard, so I will not waste your time," the councilman states.  He lacks the natural haughtiness of many other elves you have met.  In fact, the elf seems positively indifferent.  There is a coldness in his voice that speaks of a man who trusts only in knowledge and logic.  In a way, it is more unsettling.  "Kel has convinced me that it would be better to have allies at this juncture, in order to put the fight out of the orc nation.  They are currently led by a new orc chieftain named Zugash in their capitol by Ice Mountain.  We lack the forces to invade their land, so I propose making two strikes.  A group of elves led by Silas Generwine will sail along the coast, then come in through the few still unfrozen rivers leading into the orcish lands.  There, they will conduct raids upon their food stores and leadership.  Their operation may last a few months.  Your mission would be quicker.  We need to cripple the orcish ability to respond to the threats on their interior, so I am looking for a group to strike at either the orc chieftain or his capitol.  If you decide to go after the chieftain, I am sure you know the risks you are taking since you would be entering a hostile land, and then try to enter a hostile orcish city, get through the guards, and eliminate the target.  On the other hand, I have what may be a simpler solution.  I have in my possession a certain book that talks about the Mountain Lord, a being of great destruction that sleeps inside Ice Mountain.  His sleep is guarded by a lost temple and several guardians that reside there.  Finally, there is a great seal that must be opened at the final portion of this ancient temple.  And I have found that key.  Take it, if you will, and awaken this Lord of the Mountain.  Should you do so, the orc tribes will have to deal with chaos inside their own land and my strike force should have a greater chance of success.  If we succeed, both your new home and the Silver Forest will be able to crush the orcish threat for another human generation."


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 17, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> You are only two days out when you meet your first elven patrol.  They do not take the intrusion into their lands kindly, even when Dartis claims that your group has come to help.  Tensions are high until Kel is mentioned, and the elves begrudgingly allow you to continue, though under guard.
> 
> As you spend the next days travelling through the elven lands, you can see why the anger towards outsiders.  Most of the outer elven settlements have been almost completely destroyed, and ravens are a common sight among burnt out wooded homes.  It seems that the elven dead were put to rest, although bloated orc bodies still bake in the sun.  As you get closer to Saleentra the damage seems to be lighter, indicating that the orcs found stronger resistance as they grew closer to the capitol.




Barok starts the journey with a hangover, and his mood get even fouler when faced with the elven hostility. Reading the signs the war has left behind his mind turns towards casualty figures and elven birth-rates, and he grumbles to himself about the follies of joining the losing side.



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> And that's when you see it...Saleentra, the center of the Silver Forest.  Despite scorch marks on some of the structures and armed elves constantly on the move, the city is still splendid.  Towers made of white marble and boasting intricate designs inlaid with silver-painted metal rise up through the canopy of trees.  In the center of the town lie several great oaks that dwarf all others that you have seen, and it is in these that many elves have built small cottages and bridges made of rope and wood.




Barok's eyes widen at the sight of all that wealth, and a grin splits his face both in greed and admiration of the beautiful scenery. "Those little buggers sure know how to make things look pretty." he says to noone in particular.



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Kel tells you that the orcs attacked on all fronts at about the same time that New Dorinth was assaulted.  The elves suffered badly, completely losing most of the settlements on their western borders and taking extensive damage elsewhere.  There are four factions in the council right now: the religious party that is pro-Dorinthian or at least willing to help the Dorinthians during their plight, a neutrality party that Kel was once a part, a pro-Imperial party that sides with the Empire's demands for surrendering the Dorinthian refugees, and the militants that are led by influential wizards and sorcerers and demand that the elven nation's power be used to enforce their will on their neighbors before their nation is destroyed by external forces. ...  The Sol and neutrality parties have lost much of their influence and the elven council is now made up of mostly pro-Imperials under House Dran and The Warhawks.




Barok barely chokes his laughter, _As if the elves were in any position to attack anyone right now, or within the next four hundred years or so until they have replenished their losses in this war... Deluded fools._



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> You are invited to be witnesses under the next Elven Council meeting, and are provided elven clothing to make yourselves fit in.  The council is set up inside a white, marble building at the top of the Great Tree of Life.  The chairs form a circle around a purple crystal that pulses as if alive.  Seated underneath the crystal, is an elf who delegates whose turn it is to talk, and this moderator is known as the Voice....





Barok pays little attention to the debate as his eyes wander between some of the more attractive females in the assembly. As some of them notice and return his gaze with their haughty stares he soon loses interest and grows bored. Occasionally overhearing the discussion he still can't help but to think that it would be best for Dorinthia if the orcs and the elves were allowed to kill each others off. _Though it would be a waste of some of that pretty flesh._



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Finally, it is over and Kel sends an assistant to bring you back to his quarters while he goes to a private meeting.  After an hour, he returns, this time with one of the heads of the Warhawks!  This is the very mage who spoke while seated at the central crystal.
> 
> "Gentlemen and lady, this is Councilman Varel, the new Council Voice," Kel says as a way of introduction.
> 
> "Evening.  You have journeyed long I have heard, so I will not waste your time," the councilman states.  He lacks the natural haughtiness of many other elves you have met.  In fact, the elf seems positively indifferent.  There is a coldness in his voice that speaks of a man who trusts only in knowledge and logic.  In a way, it is more unsettling.  "Kel has convinced me that it would be better to have allies at this juncture, in order to put the fight out of the orc nation.  They are currently led by a new orc chieftain named Zugash in their capitol by Ice Mountain.  We lack the forces to invade their land, so I propose making two strikes.  A group of elves led by Silas Generwine will sail along the coast, then come in through the few still unfrozen rivers leading into the orcish lands.  There, they will conduct raids upon their food stores and leadership.  Their operation may last a few months.  Your mission would be quicker.  We need to cripple the orcish ability to respond to the threats on their interior, so I am looking for a group to strike at either the orc chieftain or his capitol.  If you decide to go after the chieftain, I am sure you know the risks you are taking since you would be entering a hostile land, and then try to enter a hostile orcish city, get through the guards, and eliminate the target.  On the other hand, I have what may be a simpler solution.  I have in my possession a certain book that talks about the Mountain Lord, a being of great destruction that sleeps inside Ice Mountain.  His sleep is guarded by a lost temple and several guardians that reside there.  Finally, there is a great seal that must be opened at the final portion of this ancient temple.  And I have found that key.  Take it, if you will, and awaken this Lord of the Mountain.  Should you do so, the orc tribes will have to deal with chaos inside their own land and my strike force should have a greater chance of success.  If we succeed, both your new home and the Silver Forest will be able to crush the orcish threat for another human generation."




"Ah, and then we'd just sing a little lullaby and make the big bad monster go back to sleep? Or maybe it only likes orcish meat? Maybe it will even be grateful to us for freeing it and make all our wishes come true? Or, is there a possibility that we'd be unleashing something that was imprisoned for a very good reason? And if we let it loose we'll have far worse things to worry about than a few cowardly little orcs?"
"No, I like the first plan better. Of course, decapitating the orcish nation is dangerous work. Our Lord would probably dislike me asking for some compensation for our troubles, but maybe you could send along some of those fabled elven archmages to make our work a little easier?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 17, 2007)

Danica had been quiet for much of the journey. She had taken a case of crossbow bolts from the supplies that had been offered, and was reaching for a pair of the tanglefoot bags when Barok had taken the lot. She was still learning about her new companions--no doubt she appeared aloof, or perhaps reserved, but that was fine. They seemed more than capable, if somewhat rough at the edges.  The thought made her giggle: compared to the nobles the group had seen, and compared to the elves they were about to visit, no doubt she too would appear rough.  Shouldn't judge. 

But her visit with Radnall has been satisfying -- it was clear she could never go back to the relationship tey had once enjoyed, but that too is part of growing up. He was proud of her.  now she could become worthy of that pride.

And so as they travelled, Danica listened to the stories around the campfire, and laughed and drank alongside them, but did not socialize much during the day, preferring simply to walk, and to listen to the forest and enjoy the journey. In the evenings, her straight back and long neck holding her head high, she remained slightly removed from the others, sitting on an old stump, and learning about her companions through observation.

The sight of Saleentra, of course, made her gasp audibly. Its beauty and the surprise of seeing it emerge through the confiers they had been passing brought a smile to Danica's face that lasted most of the afternoon.  Her pupils were wide, as her senses attempted to take in all that they possibly could. And then, after the council meeting, Varel approached them.

She was no tactician, but it was clear even to her that he might not be either.  The choice of missions he offered seemed unexpected, and she was surprised when Barok gave voice to the sentiments she had instantly felt on hearing the offer. Barok had chosen different words, of course, but it was clear to Danica that Barok's perspective on the matter echoed her own. "Hmmm." The noise was really only to herself, and she had not meant to attract Varel's attention with it.  But nevertheless, there he was, looking at her.

"I'm no strategist..."  she began apologetically, "but I suspect Barok is correct -- a direct approach on the orc chief offers us fewer variables.  But perhaps youcuold explain the key to us in any case... Do you know what the Lord of the Mountain even is?" She hadn't ment the last question to sound indignant. If they knew what the creature was, even what sort of creature it was, and if they knew the nature of the key that guards it... well, thatknowledge too could prove useful.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 19, 2007)

Saleentra had indeed been an eye-opener.  Nikolos, in his travels, had seen some of the grandest sights human civilization had to offer. The great cities of Craece, and the Empire, and the ancient cities of the south.  Saleentra wasn't as large as some of them, but it had a beauty all it's own. 

For a brief shining moment, he'd thought that the fabled elves might be somehow above the usual concerns of the mundane. Then they'd gone to the council meeting, and he'd realized differently.  He'd watched and listened with growing amusement, as the meeting had gone on. They sounded just like every council and senate he'd ever encountered.

The meeting after with Varel didn't make him any more impressed. Assassinating an orc leader, or unleashing some dread monster on the orcs.  Neither sounded very promising to him. He listened to Barok, and Danica, then said, quietly, "It seems to me that unleashing this monster might have some benefits. It may take the orcs longer to rid themselves of the monster then for a new leader to take control. However, that is only true if there is some means to return the beast to its sleep once it has fulfilled it's purpose, assuming the orcs haven't dealt with it."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 20, 2007)

Dartis didn't have time to be distracted by the sights of Saleera. While it was good to see Kel again. He was here on business, and the Dorinthians couldn't afford for him to be agog at the sights.

The council was a bit disappointing, but also informative. The shifting alliances within the elven kingdom presented an opportunity for Dorinthia's survival. Some good may yet come from the orc attack.

Dartis listens to the offer from Varel impassively but intently, as he does to his friends replies. A pensive look clouds his face as he looks at Ventus, Caramip and most intently at Silas, awaiting any input they may have as he awaits for some clarrification from Varel on the Mountain Lord


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 20, 2007)

"I understand your concerns.  Which is why I'm willing to give you a wand that will allow you use on one another to fly away.  Nothing in the small pieces of lore in our libraries have indicated that this Lord of the Mountain can fly, although we are not fully aware what he or it might be.  We do know that there was once an ancient and great people that used to dominate this land in a time now forgotten.  These people bound this Lord to the center of a mountain and sealed him away underneath a great temple, but supposedly not before it destroyed much of their surroundings.  There are also indications that this person or creature can only expend so much energy before slumbering once again for decades or even centuries.  Either way, it is likely that a tribal group as large as the orcs can either destroy or exhaust it, if it even still exists.  What is important is that it will provide a distraction if it was as destructive as legends suggest.  I understand there are risks with either course.  If you have a better suggestion for a distraction, I am open to listening.  However, I would suggest a quick and significant strike that would get the attention of the orc tribes, but give you an opportunity to escape."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 20, 2007)

Silas is content to absorb the sights of Saleentra and later listen and take in all the information he can from observing the elves and their councils.  But this mission to Ice Mountain...  _A fool's errand,_ he thinks.  He frowns, unable to fully mask his unease.  Feeling the weight of Dartis' gaze, he quirks one brow questioningly and shrugs slightly to indicate his uncertainty.  Finally he clears his throat quietly and says, "This is a weighty thing you ask.  And the likelihood of success...  I presume you have ancient lore or maps that can lead us to this temple and guide us to this Lord of the Mountain?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

[sblock=Catching up]Your playing with some children, when you hear another small voice behind you, with an adult tone. "So this is what a gnome from the east is like, eh?"

She gives the elder a warm smile as she pulls herself away from the children and sends them off to play another game. She watches the children run off safely through the streets of the besieged town before returning her attention to elder. With a pleasing tone and still with a smile she says, “More or less.”

You turn and see Phly Loughphray behind you, a gnomish noble and ambassador to the Dorinthians. You hear that he was away from the main defenses during the fighting and saved himself, some other gnomish delegates, and a number of Dorinthians by using the illusions that he was known to be an expert with.

He continues. "Cal wanted to have you see him when you get the first opportunity, but I thought I would come by and have a chat first. Tell me, what is it like to work so close with humans as you do? I heard your lands were taken over by the Imperials, but now you seem to have a working relationship with them. If I tread on soft tunnel earth, please let me know."

“Gnomes were not the only ones to call a lot of those villages home.” She says as she politely waves off the elder’s tender footing. “In those villages,” she continues” “Many of us shared neighbors not only with our race but with Humans, Half-Elves, Halflings and dwarves.” As the conversation grows she finishes collecting her things and then begins to walk with Elder to Cal’s meeting. “Or should I say we use too.” She says before going silent. As eyes drift down a nearby alley way her smile slowly fades away. Quickly she turns her attention away from the alley way is if it some horrible beast hiding in it and looks back towards the Elder. Instantly her smile returns and she continues her tale. “My family where town-historians and during the times before the invasion it was I, the oldest in my family, who inherited the family business.” She gives a small laugh as her mind continues to drift back in time to that of her family. “Back then, my younger brothers and sisters always did seem to have easier than I.”[/sblock] *Now*

_The enemy of my enemy is my friend._ She thinks to herself as she listens to the Elven’s plans. As everyone offers their opinion on what is to be done, she patiently waits for a lull in the conversation before sharing her thoughts on the matter. 
“I am no tactician nor wish to be, however my concerns are for the ones not in this room but for those defending their families and for those yet to be born.” She pauses, just for a second as she lets her words sink in to those who are listening. “It is plain to see,” She continues, “That both nations, Elven and Dorinthian, will benefit from the success of your plan Senator. Though the real question still remains. If successful, what will become of the relationship between these two nations? Will an alliance of old be reborn such as it was generations ago or is this simply another tale like that of the Great Tearht Downfall?” She pauses for a second time before continuing. “Alliances and more importantly friendships are hard work and often require sacrifice on both sides. If both nations are willing to spill blood together should they not be able to live peacefully amongst each other?”


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 21, 2007)

Varel nods at Silas and says, "Yes, I can provide maps.  They are ancient, although I believe little has changed in the frozen north and the limited scrying that we have done says that some structure is there in the mountainous location indicated."

When Caramip asks her questions the elf turns to her, with a slight look of pleasure.  It seems he has been waiting for this inquiry.  "I am willing to use my considerable political resources so that the Council of the Silver Forest will formally recognize the people of Dorinthia as a sovereign neighbor to the south.  Borders can be negotiated, but because much of this territory on the southern tip of the Silver Forest is currently unoccupied it should not be too difficult to secede a part of the land.  We will maintain neutrality in any conflict between you and the Empire, however.  You will have no reason to fear an invasion from us, but we will not assist you against them.  Trading rights will continue to flow to both groups.  Still, you will be in a perfect location to establish trade with us, the gnomes, and the dwarves.  You will have yourselves a new country... if you can hold it."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 22, 2007)

Nikolos listened to the elf speak, intently. When the promise is made, he smiles at Caramip. Her ability to get to the heart of a matter is a constant joy to him.  Then he looks at the elf, and speaks again. Senator Varel. Your promise to the Dorinthian people is most generous. My question to you is this: Given what the Empire did to the Dorinthians for simply allowing a halfling rabble to make raids from within their territories into Imperial lands, what reaction do you think the Empire will have to your providing lands, even empty ones, to their most hated foes? And if that reaction is as extreme as I fear it may be, do you have the influence to keep the elves neutral in the face of Tallione ultimatums?"

OOC: Using Diplomacy +4, and Sense Motive +6 to get this across politely, and to gauge the Senator's reaction and honesty in general.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 22, 2007)

Dartis had remained silent through the discussions, taking in the various opinions. But Caramip had indeed solicited the key issue here.

Dartis answers Nikolos' question though as he addresses Varel. "It is enough for them to secede the land to us for now Nikolos. A country of our own again is nothing to look twice at, especially in the presence of the giver. Remember that Counselman Varel may indeed have witnessed the founding of Dorinthia by Berl Dorin with his own eyes. We are but a neophyte state to Saleera. A nation that they wish to ensure can survive on its own without their aid. Obviously we did not. Yet Dorinthia remains so long as her people do. For now we are a convienent barrier against the orcs, and a ready market for their goods.

Saleera would wait a thousand years, before deciding that we have matured enough to becomes allies. And yet there remains behind all these discussions the Tallione Empire as Nikolos has raised. Thus far Saleera has maintained neutrality, though not with unanimity nor solidarity. 

Should the Tallione arrive at their doorstep, I have no question that Saleera would be able to resist their advances. The Tallione will press them of course, and even threaten them as they can. But even the Warhawks will see that the Tallione are a plague upon the land and that the Tallione would not be satiated with the paltry remains of Dorinthia. Indeed imagine the Imperial Legions marching upon New Dorinth, burning and destroying. Would their Commanders not cast a greedy eye upon the wonders of Saleera that now lies at their feet? Would the Tallione Commanders be able to resist the treasures of Saleera, even if the Elves of the Silver Wood gave up Dorinthia? I doubt it.

In time, I know that Saleera will come to see the Tallione as they are. And as we shall now unite to fight the common threat of the orcs of the north, it will be inevitable that we must united to face the Imperial threat from the south.  The Hart of Saleera could indeed throw the Dorinthian Hare in the path of the hungry Tallione Bear, but the Great Bear of the south has an inexhaustable appetite.


So Councilman Varel, if you can assure me that your considerable political weight, combinded with our dear friend Kel here, can secure the rights to the southern lands, and that Saleera will not betray the Dorinthia people, lands, or interests to the Tallione empire or their agents, then I believe that we can work to ensure the safety and security of both of our peoples. 


Now I think we should seek to free the Lord of the Mountain. Not the least becasue if we fail to assasinate the orc leader, we shall bring the whole of the orcish nation down upon both our nations, and neither of us can afford that. Should we fail in releasing the Lord of the Mountain, the orcs may be none the wiser. With the counsel that the Lord of the Mountian falls asleep again and will not come to destroy our homes, I think this is our best course. It would be too easy for a sub-chief to rise up out of the chaos and reassert control, even partial, and still remain a threat to us.

Additionally, we have had some good luck with ancient seals haven't we Danica" as he gives the young lady a sly wink.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 22, 2007)

The negotiations become friendlier, or at least as friendly as the stiff mage can possibly be despite Dartis mispronouncing his nation's name of Saleentra.  Nikolos is able to smooth feathers.  It's a common mistake among foreigners, and easily forgotten.  The journey will take weeks through hostile terrain, so Varel makes another promise that Kel and he will be able to have the Council move for Dorinthian recognition before leaving to gather necessary supplies for your band along with maps.

When he leaves, Kel is all smiles from a successful negotiation.  "See, my friends?  Thanks to our efforts, your country will live again!"

Caramip
[sblock]
Something itches in your bardic tales about the Lord of the Mountain.  It is supposed to be a being capable of great destruction and able to ruin entire settlements.  It was made to slumber long ago by fantastic magic.
[/sblock]

Nikolos
[sblock]
You can't tell about what, but the elven spellcaster wasn't completely truthful about something.  You felt he was honest about Dorinthian recognition, elven neutrality, and the requested mission.  Also, he seemed to dismiss the Tallione Empire as a lack of a threat, however, and you wonder if the Councilman knows what he is getting into.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 22, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> When he leaves, Kel is all smiles from a successful negotiation.  "See, my friends?  Thanks to our efforts, your country will live again!"




"Yeah, and all we have to do to be given what we already posess is to singlehandedly save the elven nation. We've been scammed gentlemen, and ladies, and we can't even be sure Varel will be able to do what he promised. Why would they honour their promises once we've given them what they wanted? Why would they allow parts of their precious forests to be burned and logged by us? Even if they allow it for now, they will change their minds once our numbers grow and our impact begins to blight that land. 
But fine, I'll go along with the rest of you noble honourable heroes. You'll need someone to get trough all those traps. I just hope that ancient temple has something to make it worth our troubles."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

She moves closer to Nik after the Senator leaves and with a puzzled look asks, “Do you remember that crazed Halfling we met a few months ago? It was in the town Noitats, right near the Empire boarder.”

“During one of his rants he sang an old tale of ‘A Lord of the Mountain.” She says mildly in passing as she tries to remember the encounter correctly. With a puzzled look she gazes back towards the group and offers what she can remember. “Though he spoke in riddles he did weave tale of a Mountain Lord of incredible destructive power that was locked up long ago by those who wielded fantastic magical power.”


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 22, 2007)

In truth, the incident had escaped Nikolo's memory. Though he'd be the first to admit that Caramip's memory, especially regarding songs and tales, was far superior to his own. His mind was also somewhat divided, mulling over what had been said, and what hadn't.

Finally, he said, "The Senator wasn't telling us the whole truth, even as he knew it. He seemed quite honest regarding the political aspects of the situation at hand, though such things often are subject to revision as situations change. What he wasn't truthful about was this creature."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 23, 2007)

Kel listens patiently to the reservations of Barok, Caramip and Nikolos.  He is about to respond when there is a knock on the door and a messenger arrives with a letter.  "Hmmm... it looks like the Councilor has arranged for you to be supplied by Celeste Silvertree, an influential lady of one of our eldest and notables houses.  Come."

He guides you outside and to one of the huge central trees.  You climb up the tree by a winding bridge until you reach a large cottage with intricately carved wooden figures depicting beautiful scenes of nature, such as stags by a waterfall and elves dancing in a ring.  Kel knocks before entering and announcing your presence.  A female elf, beautiful and graceful by even their standards, sits behind a glass counter carving a large lump of wood into something not yet recognizeable.  As you enter, she puts her tools away and wipes her hands on a nearby rag, which she also puts to the side.  *"Kel, please enter.  These must be your friends I've heard so much about.  I am Celeste Silvertree, a maker of some ability when it comes to enchanted wares.  I've been asked to allow you to make purchases at a discount, since you've come to our aid at these dire times."*

She walks from behind her desk and hands Dartis two wooden spoons with elven runes etched in their handles.  The smell of strawberry-like perfume follows her like a light aura of its own.  *"These may not look like much, but if you place them inside a simple bowl or similar item, porridge will fill the container.  Now, I admit that the porridge has little taste, but each spoon should provide enough sustenance for four people a day.  Take them, as a gift for your difficult journey,"* she says sweetly.  You realize it's nice to meet an elf besides Kel that is friendly towards outsiders.  *"Please look at my other wares, which I offer for you at a discount.  Also, I have some items in a back room that I can see if I can find.  Is there something that you need that you don't see offered?"*

OOC: 
If you don't know what these items are, I can make a small descriptive text for you.  Let me know.

She also gives Dartis, who gives Silas, a Wand of Flight (10 charges), which can be used on the caster or his allies, each using one charge.

Other items for sale:
Quaal's feather token (anchor): 45 gp
Elixer of Love: 135 gp
Elixer of Sneaking: 225 gp
Bag of Tricks (gray): 820 gp
Bracers of Armor +1: 900 gp
Dust of Illusion: 1080 gp
Goggles of Minute Seeing: 1,125 gp
Wand of Charm Animal (50 charges): 675 gp
Wand of Magic Missile (50 charges): 675 gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges): 675 gp
Scroll of Animate Rope: 20 gp
Scroll of Magic Missile: 20 gp
Scroll of Hypnotism: 20 gp
Scroll of Jump: 20 gp
Scroll of Detect Undead: 20 gp
Scroll of Comprehend Languages: 20 gp
Scroll of Grease: 20 gp
Scroll of Obscuring Mist: 20 gp
Scroll of Remove Fear: 45 gp
Scroll of Sleep: 20 gp
Scroll of Tenser's Floating Disc: 20 gp
Scroll of Unseen Servant: 20 gp
Scroll of Eagle's Splendor: 130 gp
Scroll of Daze Monster: 130 gp
Scroll of Glitterdust: 130 gp
Scroll of Leomund's Trap: 130 gp
Scroll of Melf's Acid Arrow: 130 gp
Scroll of Owl's Wisdom: 130 gp
Scroll of Shatter: 130 gp
Scroll of See Invisibility: 130 gp
Scroll of Spider Climb: 130 gp
Scroll of Summon Swarm: 130 gp
Scroll of Web: 130 gp
Scroll of Bull's Strength: 130 gp
Scroll of Fireball: 350 gp
Scroll of Dispel Magic: 350 gp
Scroll of Gaseous Form: 350 gp
10x Potion of Cure Light Wounds: 40 gp each
3x Potion of Jump: 40 gp each
3x Potion of Magic Weapon: 40 gp each
5x Potion of Protection from Evil: 40 gp each
4x Potion of Bless Weapon: 85 gp each
2x Potion of Aid: 270 gp each
5x Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds: 270 gp each
2x Potion of Delay Poison: 270 gp
Potion of Invisibility: 270 gp
Potion of Levitate: 270 gp
Potion of Protection from Arrows (10/magic): 270 gp
Spyglass: 900 gp

Also, Kel steps out while you go shopping and says, "Please feel free to stay in my abode tonight and rest for your journey.  I trust you know the way back?  I am going to check my sources in regards to some of your... inquiries."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 23, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "...Additionally, we have had some good luck with ancient seals haven't we Danica" as he gives the young lady a sly wink.




Danica smiles at Lord Dartis, but says only this: "You know best, my lord."

Later, when the senator has departed, she is more forthright, but she speaks slowly, deliberately: "Lord Dartis, friends, I recognize there are many factors that I cannot understand when it comes to matters such as these. And you know that I will follow whatever is decided. But -- whatever successes with seals we have had in the past -- releasing a magical creature we neither know or can name does not seem to me a safe course. The number of variables involved with removing a single enemy leader are considerably fewer. With the elf's flying magic, it is even possible that we should be able to accomplish the basic task of killing him with minimal difficulty. These are times of war... Surely targetting the enemy commander should be our goal. But of course, I shall go wherever we decide."

She bows her head slightly, the glow from the torches reflecting in the part of her dark hair. Danica looks at the others.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 24, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Danica smiles at Lord Dartis, but says only this: "You know best, my lord."
> 
> Later, when the senator has departed, she is more forthright, but she speaks slowly, deliberately: "Lord Dartis, friends, I recognize there are many factors that I cannot understand when it comes to matters such as these. And you know that I will follow whatever is decided. But -- whatever successes with seals we have had in the past -- releasing a magical creature we neither know or can name does not seem to me a safe course. The number of variables involved with removing a single enemy leader are considerably fewer. With the elf's flying magic, it is even possible that we should be able to accomplish the basic task of killing him with minimal difficulty. These are times of war... Surely targetting the enemy commander should be our goal. But of course, I shall go wherever we decide."
> 
> She bows her head slightly, the glow from the torches reflecting in the part of her dark hair. Danica looks at the others.




"Danica, your counsel is always welcome, and you should be more forthright about it. You sa there are fewer variables in trying to kill the leader. I would call 10,000 orcs a lot of variables. In truth neither of these courses have any certainty. Both possess many risks, and few rewards. But these things I know. I am willing to die for Dorinthia. I am not prepared to sacrifice any of you. You are the future of our country Danica. If we do succeed in managing to infiltrate into the city, and find the leader. We don't have a very good chance of making it out alive. Additionally there is nothing to say another chief will not assert control quickly, making our mission worthless. I want to help Dorinthia as best I can, but I am not going to get you all killed in doing so. I appriciate that you are all here, for duty, love and a sense of justice. But Dorinthia, without you all would not be home. My concern is for both our country, but also you all. If you my friends, all feel strongly that we should try to take out the chief, then we shall do so, though I have grave doubts."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 26, 2007)

"My lord, you know I will follow you wherever you decide in our effort to restore the nation of Dorinthia. But, while I appreciate your concern, you cannot let your friendship with any of us outweigh the greater goal. I am here for Dorinthia, and if I am to die to bring my country back, then that is a meagre cost. Our decisions must be made with a view to the larger goal. You know that. If we are to wake the mountain beast, then I am with you. But let it be because that is the surest route to restoring the fortunes of Dorinthia."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 26, 2007)

When she sees the magic items for sale, Danica takes a careful appraisal of all that is available. when she has made her decision, she hands over a large black pearl worth 500 gp, and asks for



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> 2x Potion of Cure Light Wounds: 40 gp each
> 2x Potion of Jump: 40 gp  each
> Potion of Invisibility: 270 gp




She also takes her change.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 26, 2007)

Nikolos looks around at the rest of the group, and says, "I think this wand of cure light wounds might well save some lives on our journey. I can provide 300 gold toward the cost, but it would take 375 more gold to purchase it."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 27, 2007)

Danica looks at the coins that have just been placed in her hand, still cool, and says, with an enthusiastic smile "Here's 70 gp if you like.  I hve a bit more, if you need it."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Caramip politely searches through the Elven Maiden’s stores and picks out two small potions for herself. She gives what little gold she has as payment and then gently places the new additions safely in her pack. Afterwards she thanks the store’s owner in Elven and then politely waits for the rest of her friends to finish. 

OOC: Cure Light wounds & Protection from Evil = 80gp


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 27, 2007)

"I'm still not convinced that this is the right course for Dorinthia, but I will stand by your decision. We're about to make an enemy, an enemy stronger than the ally you seek and for the sake of Dorinthia we must cause as much damage to them as possible. If we're going to do this we should do it right, we should go all the way and both unleash the beast and kill the chieftain."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 28, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "I'm still not convinced that this is the right course for Dorinthia, but I will stand by your decision. We're about to make an enemy, an enemy stronger than the ally you seek and for the sake of Dorinthia we must cause as much damage to them as possible. If we're going to do this we should do it right, we should go all the way and both unleash the beast and kill the chieftain."




"I agree Barok. The question was whether the Lord of the Mountain could do it for us. Let's take a look at those maps again. Perhaps the best course of acton will be to scout out the city and see how it looks. Certainly killing the chief will hamstring the orcs, and if the enemy you speak of are the orcs, well we may not have been their target, but they know of us now. If the Lord of the Mountain, well, you Barok know better that you must gamble sometimes. If we do nothing we will perish. Doing something gives us a chance. The question is what to do. But let us defer final choices until we have seen the city and seen what we can do there."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2007)

Celeste sees that your party has ordered quite a lot of materials, especially Nikolos.  Happy with her sales, she offers to lock up and help carry your supplies to Kel's, where you plan to spend the night before heading off the next day.  On your walk with Celeste she also acts as a tour guide and points out several landmarks.  Your group gets several stares from the local elves once more, ranging from neutral and curious to hostile.  You make it halfway to your destination before one recognizeable elf, Silas Generwine, walks quickly to your group.

He doesn't look happy.

"It's one thing for you to come to our home, but now I find out that I have the unfortunate luck to have to trust in worthless humans and their lackluster companions in order to complete my mission.  The Voice might as well slay me now, along with the rest of my kin."  He spits in disgust and a sneer reaches his face as he focuses on Barok, "What's wrong, human?  Got something to say?  Or perhaps you'd like to leer at our women some more."  Silas Generwine calmly places a hand on the rapier by his side as he walks closer to confront the rogue.

A crowd begins to gather and watch the spectacle, while Celeste frowns and grips the the sides of her skirt in quiet anxiety.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2007)

Silas' fingers itch.  He would like nothing more than to reach out and pick up nearly every item offered by Celeste and examine its magic.  But he stuffs his hands under his arms and doesn't touch anything.  When Nikolos suggests purchasing the wand as a group Silas pats his pouch checking his funds.  "I don't have much but I could offer nearly 100 gold towards the price of the wand..."

-----

Barok's suggestion of attempting to both release the Lord of the Mountain _and_ assassinate the orc king takes Silas by surprise.  However, the idea catches his fancy.  _If we're going to take on a foolhardy task, may as well jump in with both feet._  He smiles and nods in agreement.

-----

The approach of Silas Generwine and his ranting at the group and Barok in particular doesn't sit well with Silas.  He leans over to speak to Caramip whom he is, by chance, standing next to and says quietly, "I've met orcs less offensive than this fellow.  Do you think he practices?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 28, 2007)

Nikolos nods and thanks both Danica and Silas, before turning back to the the lady. "Milady, we can put together only 475 gold coins right at the moment, but I'd like to make you an offer. Let us take the wand, for the 475 coins, and when we return, I will write four scrolls of cure moderate wounds for you to sell, here in the shop. Of course, your risk is that we don't survive.  But you have my word, as a Seeker of Adeiros, that I will do as I have said."

=========

When the elf confronts Barok, Nikolos simply watches, eyeing the confrontation, and the crowd. He says nothing, though. Instead, he steps up beside Barok, a vaguely pleasant smile ghosting across his features.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2007)

OOC: Ok, let's do this.  Nikolos takes away 300gp towards the wand, Danica another 70gp.  Silas another 100gp.  That's 470gp for a 675gp wand.  Nikolos promises to make four _scrolls of cure moderate wounds_ for her to sell instead of his 300gp.  Since that is not something she is able to make on her own, Celeste is curious about the offer and agrees to it.  Therefore Nikolos will now spend 300gp, some XP, and a night to write up four scrolls, 70gp from Danica, and nearly 100gp from Silas to buy the wand.

Now on Silas, I only see 95 gp and 22 sp on his character sheet...so let's say he gives that up.  He now has a few copper pieces left.

For Danica, I would normally only accept the pearl at a portion of its normal value for a trade, but I'll give her equal value to be nice.  She hands over the 70gp in change to Nikolos.

Whew...


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 29, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "It's one thing for you to come to our home, but now I find out that I have the unfortunate luck to have to trust in worthless humans and their lackluster companions in order to complete my mission.  The Voice might as well slay me now, along with the rest of my kin."  He spits in disgust and a sneer reaches his face as he focuses on Barok, "What's wrong, human?  Got something to say?  Or perhaps you'd like to leer at our women some more."  Silas Generwine calmly places a hand on the rapier by his side as he walks closer to confront the rogue.
> 
> A crowd begins to gather and watch the spectacle, while Celeste frowns and grips the the sides of her skirt in quiet anxiety.




Barok smiles, "Your poor women could need some attention. It's not like they're getting much from you effeminate little fops is it? Are you perhaps jealous that I don't leer at you too? Sorry, mate, but even if I did swing that way you'd still be far too ugly for my taste." 
"I'll gladly fight you, put that's all the penetration you're going to get from me."

ooc: Edited for the benefit of the SH, and because when rereading the post it made me come across looking like a jackass. Hope it's better now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 29, 2007)

Silas Generwine pulls a rapier of excellent craftsmanship and with a smirk that is half victory and half fury he hisses at Barok, "Draw your blade, human pig."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 29, 2007)

Nikolos, oddly for him, is feeling quite irritable.  Between not sleeping, and the headache and fatigue that writing the scrolls for Celeste has given him, it might even be said that he's downright cranky.

So, when the elf draws his blade, Nikolos says, "And here we see the legendary...oh, never mind." Calling on the power of the Seeker, he tries to freeze the elf in place. "Killing this fellow probably isn't the best way to cement friendship between the elves and Dorinthia, Barok. Just a thought, of course."

OOC: Cast Hold Person on Silas Generwine, casting defensively (+14 Concentration, DC 15 Will)


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 29, 2007)

Barok draws his blade, grinning. "'Human Pig'. Is that the worst you can do? I thought you elves were supposed to be witty..."  His face turns to Nikolos when he hears the spell being cast, "But we're here to help these little demi-humans. Killing this sack of perfumed  would do more to help the elven nation than slaughtering any number of orcs. If ridding them of this living eyesore wouldn't cement the friendship between our peoples I don't know what would." 
 If the spell succeeds in Holding generwine: "Wouldn't be sporting to kill him now, though."  He pushes past the incapacitated elf, pushing him into a puddle of mud, "Another time, perhaps."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

OOC1: Blarkon Dragonslayer, do mind if Caramip tries to fascinate the both them first (avoids perceived hostile actions) and then if that fails, we can cast the Hold Person spell?

OOC2: Fascinates both Silas & Barok Will save (Mind effect) vs 1d20 +9 (Perform). Hoping to prevent the fight long enough for us to a strategic with-drawl.

“Oh I don’t know about that…” Replies Caramip as she watches the Elf approach the group. “Maybe he’s just misunderstood. After all his city did just get besieged by Orcs.” She says as her focus shifts towards the growing crowd around them. “I know, perhaps a good tune will lighten his spirits?” She pings. _And hopefully gets us out of this little mess.._ She thinks. Just as the Elf successfully barbs Barok into a fight she begins to play an up-tempo and very comical tune.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 30, 2007)

"Well, thank the Mother this is a diplomatic mission," murmurs Silas to no one in particular, "I would hate to have heard Barok's non-diplomatic response." _And I thought I was the tactless one._  He snorts at his private thought and hopes that Carmip and Nikolos can calm the situation.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 1, 2007)

Caramip begins to play a tune, but too late to stop Silas Generwine from drawing his blade in anger and moving towards Barok.  But that's when Nikolos' spell goes off and stops the elf in his tracks.  With a smirk, the rogue decides not to attack the elf and begins to walk away.

With the gnome's music lightening the air, much of the crowd gives a smile at the way that hostilities were avoided.  Still, many of the elves that were closer and heard Barok's words look at the group in disgust.  Celeste turns her nose upwards as she hands Dartis the items she was helping to carry. *"I believe I should go back to my shop.  I suddenly find the company less to my tastes as I had before I noticed a certain bad smell."*  That said, the beautiful elf walks away quickly.

The party rests up for one more night before heading out.  Kel doesn't return, but a messenger informs you that he is investigating something important.  When it is time to leave, Kel and a few other councilmen that you barely recognize are there to see you off.  Pleasant and polite words are exchanged, while the elves wish you luck and good speed.  You even see Celeste watching further away while leaning slightly on a large tree, her arms crossed.

As your party gives final good-byes, Kel leans in closer to all of you and says something just out of earshot of the others, his political grin never leaving his face. "I found out that there is a third adventuring group on this mission.  I know not yet what they do, but their existence is not known by the majority of the council."

OOC: I will detail your journey tomorrow.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 1, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Celeste turns her nose upwards as she hands Dartis the items she was helping to carry. *"I believe I should go back to my shop.  I suddenly find the company less to my tastes as I had before I noticed a certain bad smell."*  That said, the beautiful elf walks away quickly.




"Yeah, I noticed that as well. Let's put some distance between us and that dressed up sewer-rat," he glances back at Silas Generwine, smirking, before sheating his blade again and walking away with the others.
_This should be fun... The elves have long memories, but they need us too much to move against us now and later they will be too weak. Still, a few enemies in their ranks could be useful in the future._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 2, 2007)

As they depart, Kel hands Silas a strange, square crystal.  The key to where the Lord of the Mountain rests, and a device of astonishing perfection.  The blue-tinged crystal itself is more transparent than opaque, but no flaw can be detected on or beneath its surface.  It fits comfortably and lightly in the abjurers hand, although it's about the size of a closed fist.

The journey itself takes two weeks by horse, and the party has several encounters it is forced to deal with.  Early on, a patrol of a dozen inexperienced orcs sees the party and tries to teach the trespassers a lesson.  By the time they got into melee range, five of their number had fallen to bows or magic and the blades of Barok, Dartis, and Ventus quickly dispatch the rest.

At a rocky campsite closer to Ice Mountain, a cougar decides to try and make off with a sleeping Caramip but finds itself grappling with more than it can chew.  The result of the conflict ended with a few extra bits of treated fur to keep the party warmer.

And the cold becomes an important enemy.  The temperatures have dropped significantly the farther the party advances, and the horses suffer as well as you do.  The land is sparsely dotted with trees, and each morning the dew freezes into the rare grass, causing your steps to make a crunching noise when you walk.  Any animal large enough to skin and cross the party's path is quickly killed; for both the coat and also because the tasteless porridge coming from the magical spoons that were given to you quickly becomes old fair.  Bathing and shaving becomes less frequent for several of the less disciplined party members, since the cold water on exposed skin could be dangerous if not used and then quickly wiped away.

Finally, clothed partially in your own clothes and also in new furs and some more hairy than they had left, the party reaches Ice Mountain.  On the other side of it you can see the orc capital, a surprisingly large sprall of badly constructed buildings and huts.  By the size of the settlement, you guess that there are over fifty thousand orcs in that one location alone, a number that astonishes since it is larger than the Dorinthian capital during that cities hayday.

Climbing an old mountain trail shown on the map, the party begins to slowly ascend Ice Mountain.  It takes all day to get to the shown location, and at night you reach it; a flat wall with two rocky spires flanking the surface.  In the dim twighlight and torchlights you don't see anyway in, which is strange since the map indicates that this is where you want to be.  Also, the temperature is dipping uncomfortably, the horses are neighing with tired protests, and you can feel the exhaustion in your body as the night grows darker and you become aware that you have yet to set up camp.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 3, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: ...
> For Danica, I would normally only accept the pearl at a portion of its normal value for a trade, but I'll give her equal value to be nice.  She hands over the 70gp in change to Nikolos.
> 
> Whew...




OOC:  wow, gee, okay. thanks.  

Hmm.  I guess one never knows what constitutes a house rule. In all the games I've played in (at least that I can remember), gems etc were as much legal tender as coins, among civilized realms (I know, for example, of no rules in various editions for exhange rates, or non-standard-sized gps.  Does anyone?)

Certainly, in buying the pearl it was merely a way for danica to hold onto wealth without physically holding 500 separate gold pieces.  What other solutions are there? 

I certainly hadn't been trying to pull a fast one. So, er, again, thanks.

Also, 

rather than scrounge, I should note that Danica actually has more money (almost 150 gp more, actaully) that she can offer. I have been trying to play her pretty private and conservative with money, though -- I figure she has never enjoyed wealth or comfort, still thinks of herself primarily as a girl who makes soup for the soldiers (though that is starting to drop since her confession).  But when she had (or thought she had, given the above) 70 gp in her hand, given for magic items that she once would have been hesitant to carry, I felt she couldn't just pocket the change.  But she does have more.

So---

(if we can backtrack before today's post from DT)

she is happy to offer the rest of her money as an investment in the future of Dorinthia.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 3, 2007)

As Danica walks with the others to Ice Mountain, she is smiling, with a spring in her step.  She is happy travelling through the woods, and while she has much to talk about and to share with the others, she does find that she gets tired before most of the others, and is concerned that she is going to end up slowing down the journey.  

At least I don't wear armour, she thinks, looking at some of her comrades.

The occasional conflicts are actually quite salutary for her.  Over the two weeks of travel, she realizes that she hasn't once used her crossbow.  It has stayed in her hands, or on her hip, but not a bolt was fired.  Instead, she has been exploring the various rays that she can now send forth from her fingertips. Rays of Frost for wild animals, to scare them more than anything else, and get them to keep their distance. Rays of enfeeblement for the overarmoured orcs, weakening their bodies so that their weapons no longer have force behind them. And that once, her new spell, the scorching ray.

The day of the cougar was also the day of Rix's eighth birthday, she thinks to herself. 

While she is happy to take her watches, and to hellp pitch the camp everynight, even she notices her spirits drop as the second week draws to a close.  She is a bit cranky by mid-afternoon, and is sleeping longer. She hates it when she can see her breath as she lies in her bedroll, and aches at the thought of waking.

But of course, wake she does.  Wrapping a blanket around herself even as she walks in the day is not ideal, but she tries it for a morning, before giving up and stowing it in her pack again. The steam issuing from her mouth blows back on her face, and she can feel the frost mist settle on her cheeks. She wishes she could grow a beard.

And now this, an apparent dead end.  She stands, blowing into her cupped hands for warmth, the body heat of her rat companion nestled on her shoulders, as the two share nuzzle into each other. It occurs to her that she hasn't actually spoken to anyone this morning, nor has she smiled--not a real smile, at least.

She looks at the end of the trail. Perhaps a pass has iced up? or an ice bridge collapsed? Are there any hints of what this might be at other times of the year?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 3, 2007)

The day they leave:  Nikolos, seeing Celeste watching the group depart, gives her a cheerful wave. He finds himself somewhat troubled by the events of the previous day.  But there isn't time now to smooth things over. 

As they travel: Nikolos does what he has since joining the group. He heals when necessary, and when things get cold, keeps a couple of _endure elements_ spells on hand for Danica and his friend Caramip.  He also makes a note to scribe a number of scrolls of the spell, the next time he has the materials, and the time. For his own warmth he relies on the same fur-lined long coat, gloves, and heavy cloak he always does on long treks in chill weather. 

Otherwise, his personal routine doesn't change. He always remains perfectly shaved, and groomed, no matter how cold it gets.  His daily morning prayers to the Seeker, facing the rising sun, also never vary.   He also remains quite cheerful, occasionally pointing out the joy of travel, and the possibility that they might learn quite a lot from an ancient temple site, fearsome beasts of legend aside. 

On arrival: Nikolos will look over the situation, and then move closer, trying to find any place where a fist sized square crystal could be placed, as well as seeking more mundane secret doors.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 3, 2007)

Barok doesn't mind the cold, and the wilderness agrees with him. Though the nights were lonely (and had been ever since he left New Dorinthia) he pressed himself too hard during the days to have the energy to miss the intimacy (Aside from once, when the nights were getting cold, when he offered to share his blankets with Danica for warmth.) As the party's scout it fell upon him to ride, and walk, ahead or behind or to the side of the group when the terrain looked dangerous or suitable for ambush and the pace was starting to wear him down. 
Arriving was a relief, though the sight of the orcish city gives a bitter expression to his face. The alliance with the Elves did not make sense. Properly managed the orcs could have been of far more use than the elves... but enough of that. The die had been cast, and looking back Barok realises that it could have fallen no other way. Leaving those thoughts behind for the moment he focus on the task at hand, moving stealthily about looking for hidden dangers.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 3, 2007)

Silas stares at the blank wall between the two rocky spires and scratches at the two-week growth of reddish beard that has begun to cover his chin.  It itches and is distracting and doesn't really provide the warmth that he thought it would.  A cold gust of wind pierces his cloak and he pulls the not fully cured skin that he has been using as an overcloak more tightly around his shoulders.  The smell doesn't bother him nearly as much as it did a week ago.  _Is it the cold?  Or have I just gotten used to it?_  He sighs, feeling much more akin to an orcish shaman than a human wizard at the moment with his furs and carved staff and, truth be told, surly disposition.

He slips from his horse and nearly falling flails about until he manages to grasp onto his saddle and prevent himself from tumbling to the ground.  _Mother!  My feet are cold._  Silas glances quickly over at Barok hoping he didn't notice then rummages around in his pack until he gets his hands on the crystal given him by Kel.  "It must be a key of some sort," he says quietly to himself.

Slowly he walks over to the wall and joins Nikolos in his examination for any sign of door or arcane mark.  Some sort of entrance.  Then he'll examine each stone spire.  +10 Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering) "Find anything yet, Nikolos?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

She wraps her furs a bit tighter as the mountain’s cold air begins to chill her bones. She takes a hard look around the frozen pass, hoping to find either an entrance or some halfway descent shelter. Leaning over to Nikolous she calls out the wind, “This Lord of the Mountain better have a hearth the size of a horse!” 

Turning her attention towards Silas she calls out again, “Can that stone be of any help in finding the entrance?”

OOC: Bardic Knowledge +9


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 4, 2007)

Perhaps it's her eyes that are used to the darkness, or the fact that the gnome is used to looking up when searching, but it is Caramip who notices the square cut-out in the center of the wall high above the heroes' heads.  It looks to be the size of the cube that the elves had handed the party.  Unfortunately, the wall is smooth and the cut-out is twenty feet up the obstacle.  It would be easy for a large giant to reach.  Or a flying creature.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"Well I found the lock.” Calls out Caramip as she points to the ceiling. “Though getting the key to fit is 'tall' tale all by itself.”


----------



## Fenris (Apr 5, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> "Well I found the lock.” Calls out Caramip as she points to the ceiling. “Though getting the key to fit is 'tall' tale all by itself.”




"Indeed" replies Dartis. "Even standing on Swift and lifting you we could not reach it" he says peering up.

"It remains whether one of us can climb it, or dare to use a precious charge from the wand."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 5, 2007)

When you spend any time on a trail with someone, you learn something from their behaviour, form there interactions.  _Of course, this trip isn't putting me in the best light_, thinks Danica. 

Danica thanks Nikolos for the help with not feeling the cold. "Your spells are valuable to us, and your heart is kind.  Thank you. For using them to ease my discomfort."

Niklos' offer to share warmth catches her completely unawares, and she blushes... "Er. Um."

Her breathing gets faster, and she excuses herself. "Um. Actually, I think I have the first watch tonight,"  Danica lied.

But now they are at the wall, and the notch is very high. Danica thinks of the Jump potion she bought, and considers whether one of the stronger warriors could throw her up there. But those thoughts are frost-addled, and she continues to blow into her hands.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 5, 2007)

"I don't think I could climb that, unless we could improvise a ladder. We should be able to tie together a couple of logs and lean them against the cliff. It won't be very subtle, but then neither would breaking our necks. Or we could just stand on eack others shoulders."Barok looks around for some suitable trees and branches.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2007)

There are a number of larger trees around, but they are few and spread out.  It will take a lot of labor to bring them down, tear the branches from them, transport them to the cut-out, and use them to make a stable ramp to climb up.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 6, 2007)

"Before we take the time to cut down the trees, let's try to reach it. Ventus, if you'll come stand on Swift, I'll climb onto your shoulders. From there if you lift me up we may be able to reach the lock."  offers Dartis


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 6, 2007)

Nikolos listens to the various methods offered to open the door, and then finally clears his throat slightly. "I don't think we want to climb up to that, in any case. Even  assuming that Ventus, who is a fine soldier, is rock solid standing on a horse's back, once we insert that cube, we've no idea what will happen. That entire rock face could crumble, or slide aside, or simply vanish. After all, so far as we know, this entrance is designed to allow egress for something rather large. I think the best solution is to use that wand Silas was given, since then whoever puts the cube in will have the mobility to get out of harm's way, if something dangerous occurs."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 7, 2007)

Danica grunts an agreement with Nikolos' words. She remembers the potion of levitation that had been for sale, and wishes she had thought to buy it.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“No need Nik.” Says Caramip. Her eyes squint as she looks up towards the ceiling. “Silas, can I see the Gem?” 

Focusing on the gem, she summons an invisible solid force of air. With a simple thought she lifts the gem out of her hand and sends it gliding towards the key whole. 

OOC: Cast: Mage Hand on Gem (range 25ft + 5ft/2 levels) Hope the gem does not weigh more than 5 lbs.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2007)

The adventurers guide their horses off to the side as Silas uses a charge from the wand and flies upwards, his face showing enjoyment of the temporary rush of being airborne.  He places the cube inside the square depression inside the wall and finds that it fits snuggly.  Suddenly, a blue vertical line appears from the center of the cube and to both the top and bottom of the wall.  The wall begins to split, and the abjurer removes the cube before it starts to fall.  A grinding can be heard as the wall opens, and two huge wings appear etched in blue shimmering light, covering the wall's surface, one on either side of the vertical opening.

The rumbling of the stone wall causes pebbles to fall from its surface, and the horses begin to look panicked from the vibrations, but all comes to a halt as soon as the opening is wide enough to fit several men walking abreast.

Past the opening is a circular room, 150 feet in diameter and with a dome roof.  Two winding stairs lead upwards to a raised platform in the center of the room.  The platform is 15 feet high, and it is difficult to see what may be on top.

Silas
[sblock]
From your hovering position, you can see that the platform has a tripod with a small crystal in it.
[/sblock]

Around the platform are several rows of square pillars.  It looks like some scenes have been etched into their surface.  The far wall of this place cannot be seen because your light source from the torch you had used will not reach so far.  Your torch was a quick makeshift one that you made from dried wood and brush to investigate the wall.  It is about to go out.

Dartis and Silas
[sblock]
The architecture of this place looks familiar.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 7, 2007)

A cold memory grips Dartis' heart. He reaches out and grabs Silas' arm as he floats back down.

"I don't like this Silas, I don't like this one bit. Something is afoot here. Could they not know? Could the Senator not know? Oh that Kel were here. But Kel did not remember, did not know. By the Rider I do not like this. But that would explain the door wouldn't it......." trails off Dartis lost for a moment in memories and thought.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 8, 2007)

Nikolos shrugs, looking down at his friend. "I think yours was the wiser plan,  my friend. But I don't think Silas heard you."  He gets a somewhat bemused look at the crude torch, and takes a few sunrods from his pack mule's bags, transferring a dozen of them to his pack.  The others he holds out, having lit one for himself. "Surely we can light our way better then with crude rags."

He moves in, fascinated by the etchings on the walls, searching for any writing, eagerly, seeming, for the moment, unconcerned with the fates of peoples and kingdoms, in his excitement to be examining a long-sealed temple of forgotten lore.  His examination is of the perimeter walls, for the moment, leaving the raised platform for later.

(OOC - He will cast comprehend languages if he encounters anything written, otherwise just making a good examination of the wall carvings)


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 8, 2007)

Only with hesitation does Silas fly back down and land near Dartis to mention the tripod and crystal.  The familiarity of the architecture nags at his memory but he can't immediately place it and he's taken with the thrill of his first flight so shrugs it off until Dartis grasps his arm with a normally unseen anxiety.  "What?  I don't..."  Silas trails off and looks closer.  "It seems oddly familiar but with all that's been going on...I just can't place it."  He shrugs uncertainly and scowls into the room.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

With a small sigh and a smirk she looks up at Nik and then over to Sila. “Well you know what they say,  ‘Wisdom benefits those closer to the ground’.” She says in a cheerful tone. 

Caramip, hesitant at first, walks into the enormous cave with a sense of aw and excitement. Being sure to stay out of the way she does her best not to touch anything as she scans the area.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 10, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> With a small sigh and a smirk she looks up at Nik and then over to Sila. “Well you know what they say,  ‘Wisdom benefits those closer to the ground’.” She says in a cheerful tone.
> 
> Caramip, hesitant at first, walks into the enormous cave with a sense of aw and excitement. Being sure to stay out of the way she does her best not to touch anything as she scans the area.




"Damn gnomes" states Dartis, though not to anyone. Then as if he has come out of a trance, he shakes his head. "Sorry Caramip, not you. This place reminds me of another gnome, and a terrible event. Lets head in, carefully. This place is ancient, more ancient that the Elven Kingdom we just left, though this place was built by elves, even the Senator I doubt knows that. Silas and I have been in a similar place. Caramip you will find stories, very old stories, etched into those stone, that I have no doubt you will find interesting. Let head in and look around before we accend the stairs. Barok, why don't you check those stairs before we try them." suggests Dartis as he heads into the chamber, shaking off the ghosts of the past.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 10, 2007)

"Hey, wait a minute." Barok heads into the cave, looking for traps. "Walking into traps is a pretty wasteful way of disarming them. Let's try to avoid dying until we face the Monster. I should go first."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 10, 2007)

"Oh, the ancient elves..."  He shrugs off his lapse of memory and looks around.  "There's a tripod up there with a crystal.  I didn't see much else."  He smiles.  "But you're right, Barok should go first...just in case."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 10, 2007)

Barok goes first and steps twenty feet ahead of the party, examing each step with a critical eye by light of Nikolos' sunrod and occasionally poking around with his sword before continuing.  After some time he clears the room, as well as the steps leading up to the platform (but not the platform itself).  There are no traps in this room, that the rogue can find anyway.

Relieved, the rest of the party moves in and examines the pillars closely.  They each are about fifteen feet in height, and freely stand as none touch the dome overhead.  The dome itself is a light blue in appearance with white whisps added to give it the look of the sky during daylight, although the dye used has somewhat faded or been chipped away due to the passage of time.  The pillars themselves have scenes upon their surface, although the shapes and figures protrude forth as if the entire pillar around them was what was carved so that they would better stand out.

The scenes in the pillars closest to the doors show winged elves flying down from the sky with the sun's rays shining on from behind them.  The next pillars show the beings wielding magic to create might trees in which they lived in, and the creating of great crystals.  Then there are scenes of the winged elves greeting other races and giving them gifts.  The next pillar scenes show the winged elves at war, and when Nikolos' light reaches this area he can see that there is a tunnel on the far side of the room that leads downwards.  Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be stairs.  The final pillars show many bodies of winged elves being attacked and slaughtered by various men in strange armor.  Above the men, looking downwards as if some king of god or spirit, is the enlarged head of a locust.

Caramip
[sblock]
There are some brief words etched into the pillars, but most of these are an ancient form of sylvan that you don't recognize.  Still, you do catch one word that seems repeated often. 'Avariel', which means the winged ones.  Also, the top of the last two pillars are nearly bare, as if never completed, and end with the beast and the men standing over many winged bodies.
[/sblock]

Silas
[sblock]
As you use your knowledge of architecture to take a closer look, you notice that there are differences between the maker of the pillars at the mad gnome's refuge and the pillars here.  The figures here are more angular and the spilling of winged elven blood is more vivid.  While the previous pillars were made with an artistic grace that was simpler and gave a sense of meditation and peace, the architect of these looks as if he worked with more passion and with the last pillars, almost with anger.  Also, the top of the last two pillars are nearly bare, as if never completed, and end with the beast and the men standing over many winged bodies.
[/sblock]

Nikolos
[sblock]
Your historical mind notices that the scenes of warfare are often one-sided.  As the other humanoids war with the winged elves, the airborne beings seem to be using magic to attempt to hold back or otherwise incapacitate their attackers without killing them.  The might of their magic seems to allow this, until the men with strange armor begin to invade, along with a strange looking quadrapedal creature with horns that seems to attack from an opposite direction.  What is clear is that their magic does not seem to be enough, and many more winged elves fall with these last few pillars.  Also, the top of the last two pillars are nearly bare, as if never completed, and end with the beast and the men standing over many winged bodies.  There are some writings, and with your spell you see that they are titles are short descriptions to the scenes.  The winged elves are called the 'Avariel' which means the winged ones in an ancient and forgotten form of sylvan.  The races receiving gifts are 'orcs', 'gnomes', 'dwarves', 'goblins', 'humans', among other similar and common humanoids.  The men with the strange armor, or perhaps the locust being gazing down upon them, are called 'Locusi' or 'of the locust'.  The creature with the horns doesn't have a title, but in Sylvan the event is called 'Land's Death'.  A number of elves seem to be casting magic around the creature, but the results of that scene were never completed.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 11, 2007)

Silas scratches at his short beard as he gazes around the room and at the pillars.  "The architectural style is similar to the Winged Elf hall where we fought Astraughlay but the detail of the carving...  Could just be artistic difference between the two artists but I'm not so certain.  The representation of the dying elves..."  He shakes his head.  "...I'm not so certain they would have carved these events in this fashion.  It almost seems as if _these_ carvings were done by allies of the invading army, if that's what it was.  Maybe."  He sighs and glances at the others who seem to be studying the pillars as intently as he is.

He taps the giant locust head depicted in the carvings.  "This reminds me of that temple where the dryad was held captive."  He shudders with the remembered creepiness of the locust-covered walls.  "I hope the Lord of the Mountain isn't a giant grasshopper.  You all find anything?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 11, 2007)

Nikolos frowns as he examines the scenes, opening his journal, and crouching, dipping a pen in ink, and starting to write a detailed description of the pillars, pen scratching away.  Of course he can't begin to do an adequate job, and not for the last time he wishes he'd brought his staff along.  "There is a way down over here.  Oddly prescient of the Senator to have provided a method of flight.  I believe he knows more about this place then you think, Baron. The Avariel, the winged creatures, seem quite benevolent. They gave gifts quite liberally, it seems, even to races that we rather loathe in the present age.  They also seemed quite averse to killing, even to defend their own lives, despite their powerful arcane abilities. Now these locust-worshippers are particularly fascinating, if only because they seem to be both human, and capable of defeating the Avariel.  Locusi seems to be the term for them, and possibly for their totem figure or deity, also. I'll need a few weeks to properly catalogue this chamber, of course, and it would be particularly helpful to bring in my staff to do the job correctly. Oh, and our creature of legend is apparently referred to as the "Land's Death." It was either allied with the Locusi, or occurred concurrently with them. I'd actually guess the latter, since in the carvings it is treated as coming from a different direction." The words, for all their proper enunciation, and detached tone, come in a steady stream as his pen scratches away.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 11, 2007)

Barok looks around for anything of value (he'll be pretty much be on a constant booty-search troughout the dungeon, as well as looning for traps and ambushes.)

"And this creature," Barok indicates the four-legged beast, "is likely the same or akin to this so called Lord of the Mountain we're about to unleash. Ironic, isn't it? I didn't think the Elves had such short memories..."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 12, 2007)

Danica wanders along the halls, her fingers rubbing against the walls to feel the images. She is quiet, and feels silly that she had not thought to use her own magics to fit the cube. This shakes her -- she wants to think she has more imagination that this -- but her own limits hit her as she walks through the cavern. Her proud bearing is a front, and she feels ashamed. But she pays attention to the insect images, and prepares for the road ahead.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*



			
				Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> ..... different direction." The words, for all their proper enunciation, and detached tone, come in a steady stream as his pen scratches away.



 She leans over to Silas and with a small gesture towards Nik she says in a soft tone, "Its kinda freaky when he speaks like that huh?" She looks at Nik and smiles as he completely absorbs himself in his scriptures. "You should have seen him when we came through Ispep a few moons back. It was like as if something had placed in into a trance."

OOC: She will continuely roll her Bardic Knowledge Checks when the group comes across any new information.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2007)

As the group of you examines the pillars further, Barok hears the horses whinny from back whence the party came.  Upon turning around you see a large, blonde-haired barbarian with a great-axe who looks as if he has been out in the wilds for at least the last few weeks.  Several orc spearheads hang from a cord necklace.  The man is massive, nearly 7 feet tall and all muscle.  A set of gauntlets cover his large hands.  Instantly, Dartis, Barok, Nikolos, Ventus, and Danica recognize him as Conn, one of the refugees from the more barbaric wilds near the Dunkel Mountains.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 13, 2007)

"Conn, you old bastard!" Barok calls down cheerfully, but not too loudly, "You've come a long way on your own. Did you know where we were heading, or are we that easy to track?"


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 15, 2007)

ooc: Hope I didn't kill the game...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 15, 2007)

OOC: Nah... it's just the weekend.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 15, 2007)

Silas is about to reply to Caramip when Barok calls out.  Turning, he sees the large man at the entrance and mumbles to himself, "Looks like we're too late.  Someone else already woke up the Mountain."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 16, 2007)

Nikolos, back near the tunnel leading downwards, glances up at Conn's arrival, and then returns to scratching away at his journal.  He continues trying to catalog the carvings, and examines the two uncarved pillars to see if there is anything unusual about them, or if the carvers just didn't get a chance to continue their efforts.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 16, 2007)

The two last pillars are half-carved, half-unfinished.  It looks as if the carver ran out of either story or time to complete them.  There is a passageway opposite of the main entrance without stairs; just a cylindrical tunnel.  Also there is a raised platform with a tripod and a crystal in the center of this main room.

Nikolos
[sblock]
Strangely, two of the carvings are exact copies of one another; both at the base of the pillars and depicting winged elves surrounded by enemies and casting one last spell.  The spell is shown by in both carvings as a circle of blazing energy over one of the elves' hands.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 17, 2007)

The sudden arrival of Conn surprises Danica, but she palces her hand in his. It feels like his massive fingers surround and engulf her forearm. 

As they pass the carvings, it is the sight of the raised platform that attracts Danica, who steps forward, and approaches the crystal to examine it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 17, 2007)

As Danica climbs the stairs to the platform, she notices that there images moving within the facets of the crystal.

Danica
[sblock]
Inside you see several images that repeat themselves: winged elves standing in the room you are standing in, but the room looks freshly built and more vivid.  Men come, wearing strange armor that is segmented like an insect's.  The men fight the winged elves, their weapons and magic piercing the defenses of the elven people.  The elves do not fight to injure or kill but merely to protect themselves, and eventually fall.  The men gather treasure from the area, pleased with themselves.  But then the men's glee turns to rage as they realize that a force prevents them to leave the room and out to the freedom of the outdoors.  Cursed, they would seem.  The final image you see before it all begins to repeat once more is that of a dying winged elf who reaches out and touches the crystal, transferring what he sees into its surface before his final moments.
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 17, 2007)

Ventus contents himself with standing watchfully over the others as they investigate the area.  His hand lingers over the hilt of his sword and he idly traces the eagle emblazoned on the handle.  The appearance of Conn startles him somewhat, but he relaxes when he recognizes the man.  He offers a cautious nod and continues his surveillance.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 17, 2007)

OOC: Welcome back, hafrogman.  It's great to see you.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Curiosity has bitten Caramip too, as she like the Female Magi, makes her towards the crystal on top of the dais. With a careful eye she peers down on to her companions and looks for anything that she might have missed when the walked in. Afterwards she moves closer to the mystical crystal and with a steady hand she reaches out to touch it.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 18, 2007)

OOC: DT for clarification, the passageway opposite the main entrance, the cylindrical tunnel,  is there any angle to it? Up or down? and does it look to be of the same construction as the rest of the room?

Dartis nods to Conn as he enters and continues walking the perimeter of the room, gazing occaissionally at the images on the pillars, but focused more on threats here and now.

He stops to watch Danica climb the stairs, nods inwardly to himself at the courage and growth in the young woman in the past few weeks, and begins to follow her up.

As he sees Caramip reach out to the crystal he offers a warning "I would not touch that crystal Caramip, I have seen evil things happend from other who have touch the crystals of the winged ones."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 18, 2007)

As often happens when he is focussed on a new discovery, Nikolos is almost in his own world. His eyes move between the two pillars, and he puts his book in his pack, carefully and methodically capping his ink, and putting it almost lovingly in his writing box.  The he approaches one of the half carved pillars, and starts to examine it in detail.

[sblock]Trying to see if the two identical carvings can be moved, casting detect magic on them, as well, since identical carvings aren't easy to do, normally. Basically taking 20 on a search check (21) [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2007)

Caramip and Dartis approach the crystal and see images flashing along the facets.

Caramip and Dartis
[sblock]
Inside you see several images that repeat themselves: winged elves standing in the room you are standing in, but the room looks freshly built and more vivid. Men come, wearing strange armor that is segmented like an insect's. The men fight the winged elves, their weapons and magic piercing the defenses of the elven people. The elves do not fight to injure or kill but merely to protect themselves, and eventually fall. The men gather treasure from the area, pleased with themselves. But then the men's glee turns to rage as they realize that a force prevents them to leave the room and out to the freedom of the outdoors. Cursed, they would seem. The final image you see before it all begins to repeat once more is that of a dying winged elf who reaches out and touches the crystal, transferring what he sees into its surface before his final moments.
[/sblock]

Caramip reaches out to touch the crystal, but Dartis gives a verbal warning that stops the gnome.

OOC: Does Danica, Dartis, or Caramip want to touch the crystal?

Meanwhile Nikolos begins to search two pillars and notices that an orb depicting a magical sphere above a winged elf can be pressed and manipulated.  A similar image on the other pillar can also be pressed, but Nikolos can't determine why these can be manipulated thus.  He does notice that the pillars are fifteen feet apart and that he has to walk away from one to press the other.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 18, 2007)

Nikolos nods, satisfied for the moment, then raises his voice slightly. "Master Barok, this is more your line then mine. These two carvings, here and here, are very interesting, and the orbs on each seem to be able to be manipulated." He indicates the two orbs, then finally seems to really see Conn. "Oh, hello. Good to see you again, Conn. Come to join the grand expedition?"


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 18, 2007)

Barok turns from the caves entrance and heads to the group around the crystals. While giving it another look he talks a bit, to himself and the others. "Yeah, it looks like the kind of place that would be the trigger for something, either a trap or an hidden entrance... I suppose we could pawn it off to some antique shop or museum, maybe the elves would have an interest though they would probably just expect us to hand it over for free..." He glances at Dartis, "And we probably would."

ooc: find anything?


----------



## Leinart (Apr 18, 2007)

Conn grins and nods at barok "Good to see you to old friend" he booms. When danica takes his hand and leads him up the stairs he just grins stupidly and swaggers along. Walking by nikolos he smirks. "I had a score to settle with some orcs. But now that im here might as well make sure you all make it back in one piece". When danica and the others react to the crystal and begin discussing what to do do conn just grabs the crystal and inspects it.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 18, 2007)

Barok laughs, "Almost makes me feel sorry for them..." but he steps back when Conn picks up the crystal, hoping the ceiling won't cave in on them. Smiling, if nothing bad happens, he says, "Heh, looks like our luck still holds."

Before thay go deeper into the dungeon: "So what do we do about the horses? We can bury the saddlebags, but there's no hiding the mounts." If the entrance to the dungeon is on ground level: "We should bring them in, tie them up in some side-chamber with a bit of water and feed, but I don't think we can spare anyone to guard them."  
Either way he will bring his tanglefoot bags and a few alchemists fires, leaving some non-combat gear behind.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 19, 2007)

OOC: The circular tunnel into the rest of the dungeon goes downwards at an angle, btw.

What Conn sees when he looks at the crystal.
[sblock]
Inside you see several images that repeat themselves: winged elves standing in the room you are standing in, but the room looks freshly built and more vivid. Men come, wearing strange armor that is segmented like an insect's. The men fight the winged elves, their weapons and magic piercing the defenses of the elven people. The elves do not fight to injure or kill but merely to protect themselves, and eventually fall. The men gather treasure from the area, pleased with themselves. But then the men's glee turns to rage as they realize that a force prevents them to leave the room and out to the freedom of the outdoors. Cursed, they would seem. The final image you see before it all begins to repeat once more is that of a dying winged elf who reaches out and touches the crystal, transferring what he sees into its surface before his final moments.
[/sblock]

As soon as Conn picks up the crystal, the images that he saw inside change.  Suddenly you are looking at interpretations of Conn's own memories.  His escape from the barbaric regions of former Dorinthia while chased by Tallione forces, his battles in the central square of New Dorinth against the orcs, Conn watching as Baron Dorin died, and his trek through the terrible storms of the frozen orc territories while seeking for revenge.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Well, now know how the crystal works.” Pipes Caramip as she looks from the Crystal back to Conn. Shifting her gaze she stares at the now empty Dias with a curious look. Calling out over her shoulder she says, “Hey Silas! Can you bring that crystal of yours over here? I think there might be another use for it.”

If and when Silas brings over the Crystal, she attempts to see if it would fit onto the Dias.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 20, 2007)

Caramip attempts to place the cube on the tripod, but it doesn't fit comfortably and doesn't seem to do anything extraordinary.  Meanwhile, Barok presses one of the two buttons that Nikolos found, but there doesn't seem to be an affect.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nikolos nods, seeing what Barok did, and then says, "At the same time then? On 3. 1...2...3."  On 3 he manipulates one of the devices, while Barok hopefully does the same.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 20, 2007)

As Nikolos and Barok press the buttons simultaneously, a two-foot square section of the floor slides open in between them revealing several items stowed deep inside.  The two men pull out a small garnet worth 20gp, a large sack that is now decayed with age and useless, a once-masterwork padlock that is likewise rusted and worthless, and a valuable ring that has somehow survived the ages and has a wave-like pattern etched on its bronze outer side and an opal set upon it.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 20, 2007)

Ventus moves towards the opening in the floor, wary of any creature that might have been ready to attack.  But as Nikolos and Barok discover nothing but dust and treasure, he stops his movement and removes his hand from the handle of his sword where it had come to rest.

"A hidden compartment. . . and a crystal full of memories.  An odd chamber."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 20, 2007)

Silas walks over near Ventus after the unsuccessful experiment with the door crystal.  "Yes, it is. And this place is only likely to be odder the deeper we go."  He looks around to see if anyone else is as excited and as ready as he is to explore the ancient halls.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 21, 2007)

Nikolos looks over the items, and then looks at Barok, then the rest of the group, especially Ventus and Silas. "Well, this place does have some fascinating aspects to it. Legendary beast of apocalyptic destruction aside, that is. We may have a magic ring, here. Or at the least a fairly valuable one."


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 22, 2007)

"But not as valuable as that crystal. I have a feeling it could be very useful in the service of the kingdom..."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 22, 2007)

Danica makes a loop with her thumb and forefinger, and lifts it up to her eye. She turns to the ring, and concentrates,  saying "Show me your nature." to see if the familiar glow of magic eminates from anywhere in this hidden compartment.


----------



## Leinart (Apr 23, 2007)

Conn puts the crystal in his pack then hefting his axe he walks over to the entrance of the tunnel on the farside of the room to see whats down there.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 23, 2007)

As Danica looks over the items, the rest of the party looks down the circular corridor.  It is rather large (about 18 feet in diameter) and may be possible to walk down, though there is a good chance one might lose their balance and slide down the smoothed surface.  The degradation is sharp, and you estimate somewhere within a 30% angle.  The tunnel goes on for more than 150 feet before stopping in another chamber, but you are unable to see  what may be inside due to the limits of your vision as well as the angle of the tunnel.

Danica
[sblock]
As you cast your spell, you find that the ring radiates with a moderate transmutation.  You also sense that the ring involves the water element, but past that you cannot discern its purpose at this time.  Further experimentation or examination may prove helpful at a later time.

Strangely, you also detect magic from the small garnet, and as you twirl it in your hands you realize that the different facets have small, magical letters on the surface that seem to broaden before your eyes as you focus upon them.  No one else seems to notice them except you, as your eyes are sensitive to magic at the moment.  You have the sense that if you cast _read magic_ upon the gem that you would find this to be a small spellbook!  Surely these winged elves could do amazing things with crystals and gems.  Perhaps this is not very useful to a sorceress, but it is still a valuable find.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

OOC: Is there another tunnel(s) leading further down into the mountain?


“I am no Investigator, but” Pipes the musical Gnome, “Would it be safe to say that those ‘insect’ warriors may still remain?” Says Caramip as she looks into down tunnel that is leading deeper into the mountain.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 23, 2007)

OOC: Not that you see.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 24, 2007)

Silas shrugs.  "I can't see how they would have survived down here for so long but I wouldn't discount it.  The problem is, we just don't know what we're dealing with here.  Though I think these carvings and what you all have seen in the crystal is a good start."  He shoots Conn a quick glaring glance before masking his irritation that the big lug, for all he knows, destroyed the information in the crystal.

"We should proceed with caution."  So saying, he (again) gives Conn a look then moves towards the hall that spirals down...


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 25, 2007)

Before proceeding deeper Barok brings the horses into the cavern and buries the gear he will not bring with him a bit away from the camp.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2007)

"So Barok, in that portable city you brought, how much rope did you bring"


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 25, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "So Barok, in that portable city you brought, how much rope did you bring"




"Enough to hang myself with." He smirks, and shows Dartis the 100ft coil. "Or enough to get us two thirds of the way down that tunnel safely."  



ooc: He brings this, buries the rest.
[sblock]
MW Dagger 302 gp  1d4 19-20/×2 10 ft. 1 lb. Piercing or slashing 
MW Rapier 320 gp  1d6 18-20/×2 — 2 lb. Piercing 

Chain Shirt (+4 AC, Max Dex 4) (100gp, 25lb)

Shortbow +6 (1d6, 19-20/x2, 80 ft.) 

Mundane equipment
-Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, -lb)
-Sundark Goggles (10gp, -lb)
-Masterwork Thieves’ Tools (100gp, 2lb)
-Backpack (2gp, .5lb)
-Trail Rations, 4 days (2gp, 1lb)
-Waterskin (1gp, 1lb)
-7 tanglefoot bag
-bedroll

total spent: 1876 gp, remaining 824

+
34gp, 293cp, 12sp, 3ep, 4gp, and 1pp
40 Arrows
1 Coils of Rope (100 ft)
10 Trail Rations
1 Water Flasks
1 Lanterns
1 Tinderboxes
5 Flasks of Oil
6 Tanglefoot Bags

three potions of Invisibility 
two oils of Magic Weapon 
4 Cure Light Wounds[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 25, 2007)

OOC: So are you planning to tie it to a pillar, slide down the rope as far as you can, then try to let it go and walk down the rest?


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 25, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: So are you planning to tie it to a pillar, slide down the rope as far as you can, then try to let it go and walk down the rest?




ooc:
Unless someone else has another rope, yes.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Frustration scrolls across her face as she gives Silas back his crystal. With a small sigh she turns away from the dais and follows the Magi down the spiral like tunnel. “I really hope those Insect folk found another way out. They seem like the type to put sword in your gullet rather than have a meaningful conversation.” Says the Gnome, “I’ll bet you they played really boring games as kids.”

OOC: SOunds like a plan to me. Hopefully there are not spikes at the end.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 25, 2007)

Ventus peers down the slope and considers Barok's rope.

"Well, most of the way is better than none of the way.  I doubt I could walk down that slope, but I expect we can reach the end safely, if not in a completely dignified manner."

He helps Barok secure the rope and prepares to be one of the first down; walking until the rope goes out and then attempting the rest at a semi crawl while sitting down.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 25, 2007)

Barok goes first, looking for traps along the way.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 26, 2007)

Nikolos digs into his own pack mule's gear, going out into the cold to do so, and returning with 200' of silken rope, in a large coil. "More if you require it, Master Barok."

He'll follow after whoever is next after Barok, on the general assumption that if healing is required down front, it's best to be near the scene, rather then 50' or more away up a rope. He'll keep a sunrod tied to his wrist to light the scene, as well.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 26, 2007)

Silas stands next to Caramip, watching as Barok and the others get the rope set up in preparation for descending deeper into the mountain.  "Mean games, too, I'd bet.  They probably plucked the wings off flies and things like that.  He shakes his head.  "I wonder how many there are?  I haven't played a good game of Capture the Flag in forever.  Unless you count that fracas last month with the orcs..."

Silas will take his turn descending but not before warning everyone, "I'm not too steady on my feet so you might want to clear the path before I start down."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 27, 2007)

After Nikolos adds enough rope for the group to reach the bottom, Barok cuts in front of Ventus to take the lead, followed by the legionairre, who borrows Nikolos' sunrod to see.  The rogue searches for traps and slowly repels downwards and Ventus hovers just above him to provide guard.  As the duo reaches the bottom, Nikolos and Silas begin to descend and make it halfway when they see two arrows barely miss the nimble Barok.  Ventus shouts a warning, and the pair seem to be under attack.

Barok and Ventus
[sblock]
As you reach the bottom and look around, you see a large chamber, maybe about 120 feet in diameter.  The ceiling rises high above you at 30 feet.  Many square pillars reach upwards until they make it about halfway up the way to the ceiling.  When you stand and look at the pillars with the center one being the pillar focused upon, the different short designs on the pillar form the image of a winged elf flying underneath a hot sun.

Suddenly, two men with bows walk amongst the pillars, using them as cover as they break up the scenery of the standing artwork.  They each fire an arrow at Barok, but the rogue nimbly dodges as Ventus shouts a warning.  You see more figures behind the archers moving into position, but as they weave back and forth between the many square pillars you catch only glimpses of them and cannot make an accurate count of your opponents.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"Great! Just Great!" Mumbles the Gnome. As the arrows bounce of the wall with a very distinct ‘ping’, Caramip quickly moves towards the rope and with great haste makes her way down into the tunnel. 

OOC: If Barok & Ventus retreat back up the rope then she will wait for them at the top of the ramp.


----------



## Leinart (Apr 27, 2007)

"By Casles its about time. Lets go see if its your grasshopper people." He says with a smiling spliting his face he pushes his way to the front grabs the rope and sets off down the slope as fast as possible. When he gets to the bottom he will charge the nearest enemy.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 27, 2007)

Ventus quickly falls silent after giving the warning.  No sense in advertising his presence.  He drops the sunrod to the ground, leaving it to illuminate the area as he moves to take cover among the pillars.

[sblock=ooc]FA: Drop sunrod
SA: Full defence - AC: 21
MA: Move behind (or toward) the nearest pillar while drawing shortsword.[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 28, 2007)

OOC: apologies for being absent for a few days.

IC:

Danica takes with her the garnet and the ring as they leave the remains, and proceeds to where her comerades are tying the rope to the pillars. When Barok and Ventus separate to head down first, she quickly casts Mage Armor on herself, and steadies the rope for their descent.

When Caramip bustles past her and begins a rapid descent, Danica recognizes what is happening, and begins her descent too.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 28, 2007)

Nikolos continues heading down, doing his best, once he gets down onto a level surface, to move towards Ventus, getting his longspear ready, and trying to get some idea of who they are fighting.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 28, 2007)

Barok's first impulse is to charge, but seeing Venthus take cover behing a pillar he decides to follow the imperial's example, hiding while drawing his rapier.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2007)

After the warning echoes up the tunnel Silas risks moving at a much quicker rate down to the area where Barok and Ventus are.  Upon arriving (safely, I hope), if all seems clear for the moment, he'll cast his _Mage Armor_ spell and ready himself for more combat.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 30, 2007)

Dartis remains at the top, aiding each person as they head down, waiting for a signal to start pulling up. As the last member heads down he glances at the large front doors with worry, they were still open. Little could be done about that now though. With one last tug on the rope to ensure it was secure, Dartis heads  down the rope as well.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2007)

Barok and Ventus charge forward, making it to the lead pillars as three sword-wielding and armored opponents begin to engage them in melee combat.  The five combatants weave back and forth through the pillars, striking and parrying at one another.  Ventus strikes one, severely wounding the soldier, while it counters and slices a small gash into Ventus' arm with a longsword (-5 hps of damage to Ventus).  A second warrior misses Ventus, and Barok and the third soldier fare no better.

It is then that Ventus and Barok get a stronger look at their opponents.  They are skeletal warriors in segmented breastplate armor decorated to look like the carapice of a locust.  And yet, these creatures fight with some measure of skill and intelligence!  And from the solid hit the skeleton was able to take from Ventus, you get the feeling that these won't go down so easy.

Nikolos and Caramip land at the bottom next, and although the priest barely avoids an arrow shot in his direction, the gnome is grazed by another (-1 hp to Caramip).

So far the party sees two archers and three swordsman, but there look to be three final skeletons coming to engage from the far side of the room.

Danica and Conn will reach the bottom in the next few seconds, followed by Silas and Dartis in the next space of time.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 30, 2007)

Nikolos looks at the situation, noting the wounds suffered by his friends, and then looking at the locust armored undead.  Making a decision, he drops his longspear, letting it fall to the stone with a clatter, and moves towards the three undead still approaching, raising his silver symbol of the Eye of the Seeker. "Go to the hell you so richly deserve, the power of Adeiros commands you!"


```
AC 18 hp 35
Free Action: Drop longspear
Move Action: Move 20' towards approaching undead
Standard Action: Turn attempt
Turn Level 4, Turn Check 1d20+1, Turn Damage 2d6+5 HD
Undead of 2HD or less destroyed, otherwise turned(fleeing) for 10 rounds
```


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 30, 2007)

Barok curses, fighting his way closer to venthus to avoid getting flanked.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Told you they where still here!” Shouts Caramip as she reaches the bottom of the ramp. Using her drums, she quickly begins to pound out a familiar battle rhythmic hymn as she attempts to find cover from the oncoming arrows.  

OOC: 
Move action: Finds cover (if possible)
Swift Action: Cast Inspiration Boost
Standard Action: Bardic Music (+3 Attack; +4 Damage; +2 Saves vs Charm & Fear) 

Current Spell Count: 2nd Round
1st: 6/6
2nd 4/5
3rd: 3/3


----------



## hafrogman (May 1, 2007)

Ventus continues to press his attack against his enemies, trying to remain unmoved by their lifeless vigor.  He keeps one eye out for Barok, ready to work together to attempt to destroy the walking dead before their reinforcements can arrive.

[sblock=ooc]It took normal damage from the sword?

If so, continue to stab them with my steely knife.

Attack +9; 1d6+6 

If they don't seem to be the kind to be worried about a sword through their ribs, switch to shield bashing.

Attack +7, 1d4+3; AC: 15[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 1, 2007)

OOC: Bloodweaver1, the only cover is by the pillars, but the pillars are beginning to get swarmed by fighting undead.  hafrogman, Ventus did hit with a good strike, but they are skeletons and therefore your edged weapon was not as effective as a blunt one would be.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 2, 2007)

To the party's surprise, the undead skeletons begin to yell to one another in an alien language that seems somewhat familiar, yet still unintelligible.  It would seem as if they are coordinating their attacks with one another.

Barok does his best to silence one of them as he puts his back to Ventus', but both of his blades bounce off the creature's insect-like breastplate.  Nikolos moves towards the skeletons with the bows, but is surprised to find that the skeletons are somewhat stronger than he expected and he only succeeds in turning one of the bowmen, which flees.  The second bowmen fires at the priest, but misses badly as he was obviously shaken by Nikolos' faith.

A fourth sword wielding skeleton arrives and attacks Barok, but the nimble rogue spins out of the way.  The skeleton he was engaging previously gets lucky, though (-2 hps to Barok).  Ventus has similar luck, as the first of his two attackers misses his strike, although the skeleton he had injured slices the Tallione soldier (-5 hps to Ventus).  Caramip begins to play, and Ventus' attack on the skeleton he had injured connects once more due to the bard's influence.  His strike severely injures his opponent, tearing off a chunk of rusted breastplate in the process (second time I've rolled a '6' for Ventus' damage, and with Caramip boosting the party the damage is getting nasty).  At first the skeletal fighter seems to be relatively intact, but suddenly it screams and falls apart into a pile of splintered bones.

Danica and Connavar reach the bottom of the rope at about the same time, but the barbarian is able to move a few extra feet ahead and can move to help Ventus and Barok in the next round.

Two final skeletons appear, making seven total (8 at start minus 1 that Ventus destroyed), but these wear robes and start making intricate movements with their hands.  One seems to have an slightly visible field around it, while the second has multiple images of itself walking alongside of it.  Seeing the damage that Ventus just did, one casts a spell that causes Ventus to fall unconscious, leaving Barok in a bad spot to get flanked (sleep spell).  The second one casts another spell, and an arrow made of acid appears and strikes Nikolos and sticks to his skin (-6 hps to Nikolos, the same next round).

Caramip decides to stay behind the meat shield, Connavar, and not mix it up in the pillars.


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2007)

OOC: Please note my action in post #256.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 2, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Stay right there for a quick moment will you?” She asks politely to her large friendly meat shield as she quickly calls forth her inner mystical energies and begins to weave a familiar spell. “I knew they didn’t know how to play nice!” She calls out to Nik as she watches him become an acidic pin cushion. Without missing a beat, she releases her arcane powers and sends the undead casters into silence. 

OOC: 
Standard Action: Casts Silence on the floor by the casters and attempts to get all of them without getting the rest of us. The casters get no save since she did not target any of them. 
Move Action: Finds another meat shield if *** moves away. 
Free action: Maintains Bardic Music (+3 Attack; +4 Damage; +2 Saves vs Charm & Fear) due to feat.
Hopefully this buys us a round or two.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> OOC: Please note my action in post #256.




Will do.  Silas should be done climbing down the rope in the next round.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 3, 2007)

Danica finds her feet when she reaches the bottom, and immediately sizes up the situation. 

The creature with the shimmering field is her target.  She points her finger, and shouts "Fire of the Sun", as a scorching ray sears from her fingertips towards the skeletal figure at the back.

OOC:  assuming range still <30' ?


----------



## GlassEye (May 3, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Ok.  That's different from the order as posted earlier, so I thought my post had been overlooked.[/sblock]


----------



## Leinart (May 3, 2007)

As soon as conns feet hit the ground he began striding toward the skeletons not missing a beat he bellows "CASLES" and breaks into a dead run to aid barok with his massive great club held over his head he brings it crashing down at the closest skeleton. If he takes down the first one he will cleave to the next.

*Raging so Hp:58 atk bonus:+12 dmg:1d10+10 AC:18 and another +2 for charging.*


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 3, 2007)

Nikolos hisses in pain as the acid burns into him. Grimacing, he moves towards the two spellcasting skeletons, casting as he does, bringing all his powers of concentration to bear, as he casts _Bull's Strength_ on himself.  His heavy mace is taken from his belt, and held in two scholar's hands, as he moves towards the shielded one.  

OOC: +14 Concentration check to get the spell off, (+8 with the nasty vicious continuing acid dmg.) +4 to strength.


----------



## Nephtys (May 3, 2007)

Barok kicks Ventus hard enough to hurt but not hard enough to do damage, "Wake up damnit, you can rest when you're dead." and tries to pierce a skeleton with his rapier, hoping he'll hit a vulnerable joint.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2007)

Barok nudges Ventus awake, and the two men face their opponents with their backs to each other once more.  And the battle continues.

Nikolos casts his spell successfully and moves forward to engage the enemy.  Soon afterwards, Danica casts a deadly spell of her own, severely damaging one of the two robes skeletons (please update Danica's character sheet).

One of the skeletal soldiers attacks next, but misses Barok.  A second one attacks the still groggy Ventus, but the attack is deflected off the man's armor, and only serves to waken him fully.

Caramip casts a spell to silence the two spellcasting opponents and successfully quietens them.  The pair back away out of range and cast their spells anyway.  The first casts a spell that causes a cone of flame to billow towards the charging Conn, burning the barbarian (-7 hps to Conn).  As he does this, Conn attacks, crushing the skeletal wizard's head with a savage strike.  The second skeleton continues fleeing behind the two archers, but casts a spell of _sleep_ at the barbarian, which is resisted.  The two archers attack next, but one misfires badly and shoots his partner, which distracts his comrade from shooting Conn.

As Silas and Dartis land at the bottom of the passageway, another skeletal soldier strikes at Ventus and misses.


----------



## GlassEye (May 3, 2007)

Silas quickly rubs hands, stinging with abrasions from his quick descent, on his breeches.  "Looks like they started without us," he says to Dartis.  Calling to mind the words of power to summon forth magical armor, Silas casts _Extended Mage Armor_.  After, he takes a step forward as he struggles to draw his staff from where it was secured to his pack.

Standard action: cast Extended Mage Armor
Move action: 5' step towards Barok/Ventus and draw weapon


----------



## Nephtys (May 3, 2007)

Barok keeps trying to attack.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 4, 2007)

Nikolos follows the fleeing caster skeleton, (who I think is the one with the mirror images.) but when he gets to the archers, he moves to be able to threaten either of them, swinging his mace double-handed at the one who injured Caramip earlier. He doesn't say anything, though his face has lost its normal cheerful mien.


```
AC 16 Hp 23/35
Move action: Move to archers
Standard Action: Attack archer - ATK +7 DMG 1d8+7
Attack of Opportunity, if possible, when the skeletons fire again
```


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 5, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Well that could have worked out better.” Sighs Caramip. She calls forth her natural arcane energies again and begins to weave them into another spell. Hopefully some that will provide some insight to what is going on. _I hate the un-living. Always put a damper on people having good fun_.

OOC: 
Standard Action: Casts Detect magic on herself. 
Move Action: Finds another meat shield. 
Free action: Maintains Bardic Music (+3 Attack; +4 Damage; +2 Saves vs Charm & Fear) due to feat.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 5, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> (please update Danica's character sheet).




OOC:
Done;  sorry.


----------



## Fenris (May 7, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Silas quickly rubs hands, stinging with abrasions from his quick descent, on his breeches.  "Looks like they started without us," he says to Dartis.




"How inconsiderate. At least they left some for us." replies Dartis with a grin to Silas.

Dartis takes in the scene with a practiced eye, raises his bow and sends a pair of arrows at one of the casting skeletons.

[sblock=OOC]
Rapid Shot             +7/+7  1d8+3         20x3  [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 8, 2007)

Barok strikes at the enemy once more, his rapier missing as he attempts a wild swing, while his dagger finds a purchase but is barely able to injure his opponent.  Nikolos then moves forward himself and swings at the unturned archer, but misses as the priest is unused to combat.  As the skeletal archer moves back to get room and attempt another shot, however, Nikolos' mace strikes it against its ribcage, tearing out most of the bones within.  Amazingly the creature howls in surprise and is able to stay standing, then fires point blank at Nikolos, and yet somehow misses as it attempts to flee the enraged priest.  Danica fires her own bolt at the second mage, but the weapon sticks in its bones and robes with only a slight bit of damage.

Caramip casts a spell of _detect magic_, but does not see any magical items on the undead creatures, although they radiate necromancy.

Two of the fighter skeletons attack, one on Barok and one on Ventus, but both are missed widely.  Meanwhile, Dartis fires two arrows at the spellcasting skeleton and connects with one... or it is better said that the arrow passes through an illusionary double, which disappears promptly (my rolls for this part of the battle were horrible).

Connavar swings his greatclub and partially caves in the skull of his opponent, but the skeleton somehow stands and delivers a counterthrust that glances off the barbarian's breastplate, but does no damage.  As Silas successfully casts a spell of protection on himself, Ventus attacks his opponent, but only succeeds in leaving a large dent in its armor.  The skeletal mage pokes his arm underneath the besieged archer and a fan of flame billows from his fingertips, enveloping Nikolos and Danica (-5 hps to Danica and Nikolos).

A pale, white apparition suddenly appears and floats over the battle, then gazes down upon the party.  He has a human-like, but faceted face and wears arms similar to the skeletons you are facing.  He says a few words in a tongue that seems familiar, but is still unrecognizable as the battle continues to rage below him.  He doesn't act in a hostile manner, but instead observes with interest.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 8, 2007)

Nikolos winces as the fire washes over him, but his attention remains on the archer before him, the priest swinging at the undead creature with the same measured precision that accompanies most of what he does. He does shift his grip on the mace to a single-handed one, allowing him to bring the buckler back into play. As he does so, he mutters, in a voice lacking any particular emotional inflection, "I suppose this is what Brother Croesan meant when he instructed us to let the fighters do the fighting. Also, note to self, have Caramip carry the wand of cure light wounds in future, in case I get another foolish notion to wander into the midst of the fray."

He does glance up at the apparition, wishing he had the leisure at present to cast a _Comprehend Languages_ spell.


```
OOC:
ac 18 hp 18/35
Move action: None, unless it becomes necessary to follow the archer somewhere.
Free action: Change grip on heavy mace.
Standard action: Attack archer +7 to hit, +6 dmg
```


----------



## Nephtys (May 8, 2007)

Barok drops the his useless piercing weapons and bashes his opponent with a torch (improvised club).


----------



## GlassEye (May 8, 2007)

Silas glances briefly over at Dartis.  "I know you don't like it when I do this..." he mumbles.  But before he is even finished he's off, sprinting towards Nikolos and Caramip with his staff clutched clumsily in front of him.  Coming up on one side of the cleric, Silas will take a swing at the skeleton threatening him.


MA: move to Nikolos
SA: attack skeleton with staff

AC 14
Rod of the Python +5 Melee, 1d6+4, 20/x2


----------



## Fenris (May 9, 2007)

Dartis watches Silas dashing off into melee, again. Far from surprised, Dartis can only shake his head as he watches his advisor join the fray. A wizard and a cleric he thought, won't Caramip have fun with that. He then raises the bow and sends another two arrows at the priests, hopeing to strike an actuall body this time.

[sblock] Rapid Shot +7/+7 1d8+3 20x3 [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 9, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“No real surprise there.” Mumbles Caramip as she gives Skeleton warriors a disappointing pout. Noticing her own limited arcane potential against the undead, she instead opts to take a more direct approach and moves closer to Ventus and Barok. 

OOC: I have come to the realization that Bard’s are very limited against the Undead. 
Standard Action: Aid another on Ventus (Att: +6 vs 10 AC)
Move Action:  Move next Ventus 
Current Spell Count: 4th Round
1st: 5/6 -  2nd 4/5 - 3rd: 2/3


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 9, 2007)

Barok drops his weapons and partially unslings his backpack to get to a torch he has inside.  As he yanks at it to swing at his attacking opponent, the rogue loses his grip on the torch and it goes flying into the back of Ventus' head (rolled a really bad critical miss, -4 hps to Ventus).  The apparition above the party chuckles and then disappears.

Nikolos attacks next, slamming his mace into the other side of the archer, which then collapses into a heap of bones.  Encouraged by Nikolos' victory, Danica fires another bolt at the now undefended skeletal mage, shattering its skull with her shot and causing it to fall unmoving.

Two skeletal warriors go next, one stabbing Barok as the rogue looks for a new weapon (-4 hps to Barok), while another strikes Connavar across the shoulders (-8 hps to Conn).  The third skeletal fighter also attacks, but his own blade is easily deflected by Ventus, while Caramip moves behind the Imperial to give support.

Dartis attacks next after watching Silas begin to run forward to engage.  The archer was about to attack the last mage, but seeing his target drop he decides to take a chance and shoot at the skeleton Barok is struggling with.  His two arrows fly true, and each connect with such force that the majority of the monster's skull and collarbone are removed.  Somehow the creature continues to fight with only half its jaw and a sliver of its cheek bone and eye socket remaining.  The next strike looks like it would bowl the creature over, which is exactly what happens six seconds later when Barok punches it underneath what is left of its chin.

Connaver smashes the fighting skeleton that wounded him with his greatclub, driving his weapon through ribcage, hip bones, and femur.  Once the skeleton falls, he continues to smash it into little bits while he screams and rages, caving in its decayed breastplate in the process.  Silas runs past the barbarian and hits Ventus' enemy from behind and damages it greatly, while Ventus finishes it off with his own thrust to the skull.

All that is left is a single fleeing turned archer, which the fighters of the party gang up on at once and finish off quickly.

Looking around the now enemy-less room, the party takes it in one more time... it is  a large chamber, maybe about 120 feet in diameter. The ceiling rises high above you at 30 feet. Many square pillars reach upwards until they make it about halfway up the way to the ceiling. When you stand and look at the pillars with the center one being the pillar focused upon, the different short designs on the pillar form the image of a winged elf flying underneath a hot sun.

You also notice that there is a wide straight tunnel directly opposite the way you came, and what looks to be a small room in each of the four corners of this one with a gray orb sitting on a pedestal of each.

Caramip
[sblock]
The orbs radiate with strong illusion and enchantment magic.
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (May 9, 2007)

Ventus shakes his head slowly from side to side as he rubs at a nasty welt in the back of his head.  The cuts and stabs of the skeletons' weaponry sting as well, but he's still trying to figure out how he got hit on the back of the head.

He pokes at one pile of bones with his toe.

"Foul walking dead.  At least they may rest undisturbed now.  What is this place, full of ghosts and skeletons?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 9, 2007)

Nikolos looks down at the broken up archer, and then crouches, looking through it's effects, and those of the caster skeletons, doing a quick detect magic, though he is more interested in markings or writing to be found, then value in gold.  

Once satisfied with that, he'll move around the party, using his healing skills to tend to them, and dispensing cure light wounds spells, from scrolls, to Danica, Ventus, 2 to Conn, 2 to himself, and one to Barok. (1d8+1 each.) 

Lastly, he'll hand the cure light wounds wand over to Caramip. "This might be better off in your hands then mine, considering."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 9, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Whew!” Sighs the small Gnome as the last of the Skeleton warriors fall to the ground. “Glad that’s over with.” She says as she tucks her gear back into place. Moving towards Nik, she helps with mending the wounded where she can. Accepting the wand, she carefully tucks it into her belt and gives the stiff cleric a playful rib about wand collecting. Calling out to Silas she says, “Those orbs are radiating some fierce magical auras Silas. Particularly Illusion and Enchantment. Makes me wonder to what is truly going on.”


----------



## GlassEye (May 9, 2007)

Silas looks around trying to determine the purpose of the pillars and, in general, studying the layout and construction of the room.  Staring upward, he says, "This place is amazing."  With an obvious look of surprise, he looks around at his companions, scratches his new, short beard and says, "No one was seriously hurt, I hope."  When he sees Nikolos has the healing well in hand he resumes poking about the pillars.

When Caramip draws his attention to the corner rooms and the orbs he'll go and look without touching anything or even entering the rooms.  "Do you sense anything else?"  He squints at the orbs from a distance trying to make out any small bit of detail that he can.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 10, 2007)

Nikolos
[sblock]
As you cast your spell you see that the orbs in the corner room radiate with strong illusion and enchantment magic.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 10, 2007)

Barok picks up his dropped weapons and sheathes them, lighting a torch instead. "Another library," He walks closer to an orb and looks inside. "I wonder what we could sell them for..."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 10, 2007)

Nikolos too, heads for one of the grey orbs, looking at it closely, though he isn't convinced it is one of the memory orbs.  He looks back into the main chamber, and at the pillars reaching halfway to the ceiling, then back at the orb.  Taking off his cloak, he wraps his hands in it, then reaches out, cupping the orb in both hands, seeing if in fact it can be moved or manipulated.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 11, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Besides the hairs standing on the back of my neck,” She quips, “The no. However I do feel that there is something here that is more than meets the eye.” She sighs again as moves towards the pillars with a careful eye.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 11, 2007)

The party recovers somewhat, although Conn feels a bit exhausted after his raging.  Nikolos begins to heal the group from their wounds by both skill and collection of scrolls: (Danica fully healed, Barok recovers 4 hit points, Ventus recovers 6 hit points, Nikolos fully healed, Conn recovers 10 hit points, Caramip is fully healed).

Caramip also aids in the healing, and uses two charges from the wand, one on Ventus and the other on Conn. (Ventus and Conn fully healed).

OOC: Caramip and Nikolos, please update your character sheets.  Only injured party member is Barok, who is down by two hit points (24/26).

The group concentrates on the southwest orb room first, although the others look similar to it.  The room is circular, and only 20 feet in diameter.  From the shoddy construction it appears as it was built in a hurry and the large orb placed on a black pedestal.  Nikolos wraps his hand in a cloak as Silas and Barok closely examine the orb.   The orb seems to swirl with a black and white smoke, often causing shades a gray as one cloud dominates the other.  When the priest touches the orb, the clouds seem to gather at the pressure for an instant, but the cloth blocks skin to orb contact and they move back from that one location as quickly as they coalesced.  The orb seems stuck to the pedestal it is sitting on and not easily removed.

Caramip examines the pillars with some of the rest of the party, but doesn't see anything special about any of them besides the fact that they form a beautiful work of art when standing far enough from them.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 11, 2007)

Nikolos watches the cloudy orb, and a faintly wry smile crosses his features. "There are times when being a follower of the Seeker is a distinct inconvenience." Withdrawing his hand from the cloak, he reaches out, letting his fingers lightly brush the surface where the clouds had coalesced a moment before.

(OOC: Took the wand off Nik's sheet, and the scrolls used  )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 11, 2007)

Nikolos touches the orb and suddenly there is a swirl of activity where his hand touches.  The priest's body grows rigid, though remains standing and touching the sphere while his eyes glaze over.

Nikolos
[sblock]
Suddenly you are gone from the small chamber and find yourself in a green and hilly field, as if somehow teleported.  It's a beautiful day, and a breeze passes gently through your hair and clothes.  You see that you are wearing your equipment, and that you seem to have arrived in good health.  The breeze carries screams, however, and you follow the noise until you walk over the crest of the hill you are on and peer down the other side to see a halfling backed into the face of a large boulder as a small, green-skinned goblin herds him with a spear.  They are a mere twenty feet away, but you aren't fast enough to stop the goblin from impaling the halfling with his weapon.  As the halfling lies helpless and bleeding to death, the goblin leans over and begins to examine some of the jewelry the man seems to be wearing and is oblivious to your approach.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 11, 2007)

DM:
[sblock]
Nikolos looks at the change in venue, then at what is going on before him.  Frowning, he tries casting a hold person spell at the goblin, and then moves to the halfling's side, to try and keep him alive.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 11, 2007)

Nikolos remains motionless, but the smoke in the orb begins to spin more rapidly, gray tones disappearing as the white and the black colors separating and becoming more vivid.

Nikolos
[sblock]
Your spell works and freezes the goblins in place and rendering it harmless.  The halfling looks at you in fear as he struggles to breath, the spear has been removed and the wound is flowing heavily with blood.  It looks like a clean cut, however, and you are relieved to see no sign of poison.  If you can stop the bleeding there is a good chance that infection won't set in.

What really stands out about this dying young man is the various pieces of jewelry that he wears.  He has multiple chains of gold and silver of fine craftsmanship and he also wears several beautiful rings with rubies and diamonds inlays.  In his present state he cannot prevent you from taking them in order to examine them further.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 12, 2007)

DM:
[sblock]
Sometimes, especially with his friends, Nikolos may seem to be a nicer man then he really believes he is. That may be Caramip's influence, or perhaps he doesn't know himself as well as he thinks.  As he moves to crouch near the halfling, he speaks soothingly, casting a cure minor wounds spell to stop the bleeding, and then wrapping the wound as well as he can. He does notice the sheer wealth the halfling is carrying, as he works.  In the back of his mind, he thinks he might have been better served to let the goblin finish the halfling, before intervening and collecting the wealth for his own purposes.  It certainly would have been firmly in keeping with the high moral standards of the Viridikos family to do so.  That thought brings a faintly wry grin to his face as his fingers bandage the small man's wounds. "My friend, you are not very wise to wander this place, whatever it may be, with such wealth so obviously displayed."
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 12, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

She sees Nik go ridiged all of sudden and screams, “Nik!” before others can react she running as fast her small feat can carry her to where Nik stands motionless. “What happened? What did he do?!” She says very concerned and anxious tone.


----------



## Fenris (May 12, 2007)

Dartis, alerted by Caramis's cry, dash over and grabs Nicolas' wrists, pulling them off the orb.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 13, 2007)

Caramip and Dartis watch as the mists inside the orb underneath Nikolos' hands move rapidly once more, but now the white clouds seem to attack and infect the black clouds, turning the entire sphere white.  Nikolos seems to moan, and a worried Dartis rushes forward to grab the priest's hands and pull them free, but they seem stuck fast to the glass.  The fighter braces himself and pulls once more with greater strength...

Nikolos
[sblock]
As you resist the urge to take the treasure from the halfling's body, and instead bend to administer healing, the man and your surroundings freeze as if some elegant painting.  Not even the breeze moves, and as you stand to try and examine your situation further the land flickers and melts before you into a whiteness, causing you to moan in shock.  You find yourself surrounded by white light and floating in disconcerting weightlessness.  A figure of an elf with wings spread appears before you... or at least it looks like an elf.  The man is slightly stronger in build and his face smooth with an internal tranquility.  His eyes take over from his sense of ease and welcoming, their pools of light blue intensity show a touch of sadness and loss.  He speaks with a smile and says, *"Man of Locusi, I congratulate you on taking your first step in freeing yourself and your fellow soldiers from our unfortunate curse.  We wish you no harm despite the fact that you have likely slain us, but your consistent attacks on our lands and temples have left us with no choice but to test you with the hope that you could perceive actions for the greater good.  I admit that some of our order were worried that this curse would condemn you to starvation and death in this temple, but the rest of us knew that as thinking men you had the capacity to learn better behavior, and besides, we left a month worth of food for your expected forces to give you time.  You have three more tests to accomplish before you will find yourselves able to leave this temple, but they will be similar to this one.  There is a lesson here that I wish to impart to you, and maybe make it easier for you to..."*

The message is interrupted as you feel as if your soul is ripped from the whiteness of the sphere and back to the sphere room with Dartis holding you by the shoulders and Caramip staring at you in worry.
[/sblock]

... and the priest is freed!  The sphere is left completely white inside and still.

Across from the noble, priest, and bard the ghostly image of the strange man in insect-like armor appears.  He stares at you in amazement, then back at the orb before chattering at you excitedly in an unknown dialect.  He looks to be commanding you, and gestures meaningfully at the next sphere room across the larger, connecting hall.


----------



## GlassEye (May 14, 2007)

Silas rushes over to the fallen Nikolos and hovers behind Caramip and Dartis as they tend him.  "What happened?  Is he okay? What can..."  He trails off as the ghostly image of the man in insect-like armor appears and begins his incomprehensible chattering.  Quickly Silas stands, reaches into his spell component pouch and rubs a bit of soot and salt between his fingers and casts _Comprehend Languages_.  Holding his hands out palms up he steps towards the apparition.  "We don't understand what you're saying."  Silas will try to touch the apparition to complete the conditions for his spell.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2007)

Silas
[sblock]
You don't understand everything the apparition is saying since his own speech is excited and not very cohesive, but he seems to be demanding that you turn the other orbs 'white'.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 14, 2007)

Nikolos brushes away Dartis' hands almost brusquely, and gets to his feet. The look he gives the apparition is utterly cold, a malice in his eyes that might surprise even Caramip.  Ignoring the apparition thereafter, and Silas' attempt to communicate with it, he walks across the room, heading for the next of the orbs.


----------



## GlassEye (May 14, 2007)

Silas pulls his hand away from contact with the cold essence of the apparition.  He rubs at his arms trying to wipe away a sense of disquiet that the thing instilled within him.  "It demands that we turn the other stones white.  But I don't know what that means."  He looks over at Nikolos now stalking out of the room.  Confused, he tentatively speaks, "Nikolos?  What happened?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 14, 2007)

"It means that they want us to let them out. To break the curse they earned slaughtering the winged elves. Apparently the winged elves couldn't conceive of something unchangeably evil enough to die here, and still be trapped by the curse, rather then change their ways. They thought these Locusi would have a change of heart, and begin to change, within a month."  Nikolos watches the apparition, considering trying to turn the thing, then deciding that even if he succeeded, it would be a temporary measure at best. "Instead, they stayed here, and starved, and became what we see. Ghosts and walking bones. It may be that if the curse is lifted, they'll simply pass on to whatever hell they so richly deserve. Or it may unleash them like a plague on the orcs, and anyone else unfortunate enough to cross their path."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 15, 2007)

The apparition does not understand the conversation, but he does seem to get the general gist of it.  His expression turns menacing and he blurts out another slew of indecipherable words.

Silas
[sblock]
Most of his speech is too emotional to understand, but you do hear one phrase quite clearly, "Either free us or be destroyed by us!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 15, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Nik! Wait! What if these creatures are in deed the 'Lords of the Mountain' that the Elven Kingdom wanted release? Is it wise to unlock them?" She asks hesitantly. “I mean these winged Elven creatures wielded foreign magic to lock them up. If released how are we going to deal with them?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 15, 2007)

Nikolos looks at Caramip, and a faint smile crosses his features. "I doubt these creatures are the weapon the elves want us to release. We dealt with a number of them without undue trouble, and there is a whole orcish nation out there. No, these creatures are just a pack of murderers being punished for their crimes. They just had the misfortune to be punished by jailers too kind and gentle to understand what would happen to those they imprisoned. I don't intend to release them, and I would ask that none of you consider it, either. They deserve every bit of anguish they've received, and more besides."


----------



## Fenris (May 15, 2007)

"Then what or who is the Lord of the Mountain Nikolos? Is it this apparition that keeps appearing? As for releasing them, these things are an abomination. Whether they could serve our purpose or not, they shall not see the light of day." says Dartis


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 15, 2007)

Nikolos glances at the apparition, then at Dartis. "Whatever the Lord of the Mountain is, it is big enough to need the huge passageways in this place to pass through, and it was mean and noteworthy enough to cause the winged elves to devote time to portraying it while being slaughtered by the Locusi.  Maybe Silas' ghostly friend can enlighten you more about him."


----------



## Fenris (May 15, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Nikolos glances at the apparition, then at Dartis. "Whatever the Lord of the Mountain is, it is big enough to need the huge passageways in this place to pass through, and it was mean and noteworthy enough to cause the winged elves to devote time to portraying it while being slaughtered by the Locusi.  Maybe Silas' ghostly friend can enlighten you more about him."




"I would have thought the tunnels were made by the elves, before the coming of the Lord of the Mountain."


----------



## GlassEye (May 15, 2007)

Silas looks hesitatingly back at the apparition.  "I can only understand a little of what he's saying; I can't speak to him."  He looks over at Caramip.  "And we're going to have to deal with them if we release them or not.  He's threatening our destruction if we don't release them.  So there are apparantly more of them in these tunnels somewhere.  Will it even be possible to release the Lord of the Mountain without releasing these 'Locusi'?"


----------



## Nephtys (May 15, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "...As for releasing them, these things are an abomination. Whether they could serve our purpose or not, they shall not see the light of day." says Dartis




Barok smiles sarcastically, "Yes, much better that we should fight them than letting our enemies destroy them. Why should we make anything less difficult than it has to be? I'm sure this lord of the mountain is a perfectly morally outstanding abomination that's much more deserving to see the light of day than these unfortunate soldiers who have already spent millennia paying for their crimes." 
"Gods! At least they were human once, killing their enemies in a war much like we are. Don't they deserve some compassion, if their usefulness to our cause isn't enough for you?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 15, 2007)

Nikolos looks over at Barok and grins tightly, some of his normal cheerful demeanor returning. "So, do they deserve compassion for hunting down and murdering a race so benevolent and peaceful they wouldn't even kill to preserve themselves, though it was obviously in their power to do so, or do they deserve compassion for doing their best to kill all of us the moment they saw us?"


----------



## Nephtys (May 15, 2007)

Barok shrugs,
"I'm sure they had their reasons. Besides, the fact that they're so eager to attack those they happen to encounter is pretty much an advantage as long as they'll be attacking someone else. There are a lot of orcs around, you know. And that so called benevolent and peaceful race... What do we really know of them except that they are the only, biased, source of the history of their own demise? All we know for sure about their virtues is that they set this cruel and torturous trap against these human beings and condemned them to undeath. Necromancy is not usually considered a benevolent art."

"Even if they were not useful to us I think they've served their time by now. Their punishment has been far worse than their crime. Few murderers have suffered as much as they have."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 16, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Wait a minute.” Exclaims Caramip in a worried tone. “You think there is more of these cursed ‘things’ in here?” Asks the small Gnome without really expecting an answer, “Great.” She mumbles with a sigh and an obvious depressed look on her face. _Why can’t the dead just stay dead…_


----------



## GlassEye (May 16, 2007)

"Yes, I do think there are more here.  Maybe quite a few.  And the longer we do not do what they want us to do, the angrier they will get."  Silas looks at Barok, a look of concentration on his face.  "I don't agree with your arguments but I do agree with your conclusion."  He turns to include the rest of the group in his arguments.  "We came here to release an unknown entity upon the orcs in hope that it will cause havoc amongst them.  How is this any different?  Also, by not releasing them, we will find ourselves faced by an enemy who may succeed in preventing us from our mission.  And if we delay much longer this decision will be made for us."  He looks briefly at the apparition.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 16, 2007)

"They haven't begun to pay enough for what they did. We ought to smash every last one of them to bone splinters, till we get to this Lord of the Mountain, then let it finish smashing whatever remains of them."

That said, Nikolos turns, and heads for the next globe.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 16, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"I have heard of tales that cursed creatures can rise even after being put down in their undead form. I hope these 'men' are not one and the same." She says to no one in particular. Not really like the situation they are in and having real no thought on what to do next. She instead defaults to what she has become accustomed to doing in situation like these, she follows Nik's lead.  

After they make their way to the other Orb room, she looks up to him and ask, "You want the honors or should I?"


OOC: If Nik clears the Orb thats fine, or C-mip can do it. Or we can break them too!


----------



## Nephtys (May 17, 2007)

"Caramip is right, Silas is right, gods damn it even I am right. I'm not one to back out of a fight, but I'd rather face a dozen enemies of flesh and blood than one of these cursed things I can't even hurt. I know you want vengeance Nikolos, but it's not your vengeance to take. If you're right about these elven pansies they wouldn't want you to use violence in their name, to taint their legacy by committing the greatest crime their race knew. They wouldn't even kill to save their own lives, so why would they want us to fight, kill and die for their sake?
I'm a hypochite saying these things, you all know me as an immoral bastard, but it doesn't change the fact that I have the moral high ground here." Barok shrugs, heads for another crystal and touches it.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 17, 2007)

"These Locusi wiped out an entire race of beings who were the very definition of peace and goodness. That means you are right in one sense. The winged elves were doomed to be wiped out by someone, sometime. But you are very wrong about one key thing.  That one thing makes all your other words pointless. These Locusi aren't being punished by the winged elves.  They are being punished by their own evil. They've had thousands of years, with full access to these globes, to free themselves. Yet here they are, with no better thing to do then attack and threaten us. Even if we free them, assuming they all just don't go away, the first thing they are likely to do with their new-found freedom is wipe us out, if they can. It does seem to be their specialty."  Looking down at Caramip, he squeezes her shoulder gently. "Go ahead, if you wish. If nothing else the magic of the globes is worth seeing."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 17, 2007)

Barok moves to the sphere in the southeast corner of the room and touches it, his body growing stiff and rigid while black, gray, and white swirling mists swirls rapidly beneath his hand.

Barok
[sblock]
You find yourself inside a corridor whose walls are made of wooden panels, and also aflame.  Although you seem to have teleported here, all your equipment is still in your possession.  A number of humans run past you in desperation, their flight taking them at the end of the passage where a flickering yellow cylinder of light glows on the ground with a pulsing magical aura.  As each human enters the cylinder they disappear, as if transported away, but the yellow light grows weaker with each fleeing person.  As you turn you can see what they fear... a small group of gnolls charges down the flaming corridor with raised clubs.  You quickly move to follow the crowd and flee the creatures, but find yourself trailing the group and by the time you get to the glowing circle the magical teleporter seems barely functioning, its light flickering weakly.  You doubt it has more than one more charge of magic left, and as you look you see that there are only two humans left.  Yourself, and a small and scared five year old boy... the gnolls are now only 50 feet away.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 17, 2007)

*Caramip Ashearth*

With a weary smile to smile to her friend, she walks over to mystical orb and touches it's cold surface with her nervous like hands.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 18, 2007)

OOC: Does Caramip touch the same sphere as Barok or another?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 18, 2007)

OOC: Another one.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 19, 2007)

Caramip goes to touch the sphere in the room to the northeast and her body, too, becomes rigid...

Caramip
[sblock]
It seems you have been teleported into a large, but neglected farm field.  A small plow and a box filled with seed and various tools rests next to you in a small shed, although the house it is attached to is in a sorry state and looks as if it has been gutted of anything worthwhile.  As you take another look around you notice that there are several well-tended and richer fields nearby that have strong plants growing from their soil and valuables on display in the windows.  There is no activity in these other farms, so it may be possible to take a closer look around without disturbing anyone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 20, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Barok
> [sblock]
> You find yourself inside a corridor whose walls are made of wooden panels, and also aflame.  Although you seem to have teleported here, all your equipment is still in your possession.  A number of humans run past you in desperation, their flight taking them at the end of the passage where a flickering yellow cylinder of light glows on the ground with a pulsing magical aura.  As each human enters the cylinder they disappear, as if transported away, but the yellow light grows weaker with each fleeing person.  As you turn you can see what they fear... a small group of gnolls charges down the flaming corridor with raised clubs.  You quickly move to follow the crowd and flee the creatures, but find yourself trailing the group and by the time you get to the glowing circle the magical teleporter seems barely functioning, its light flickering weakly.  You doubt it has more than one more charge of magic left, and as you look you see that there are only two humans left.  Yourself, and a small and scared five year old boy... the gnolls are now only 50 feet away.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
Does Barok recall where he really is? Is his mind manipulated in any way? If not he knows enough from seeing Nikolos reaction to the last orb to know it's all a test and that to succeed he needs only act morally to avoid all risk of real injury. The peace-loving elves would never create a directly deadly trap, after all. And if the elves were not so obviously peace loving in the tests Nikolos wouldn't have reacted so strongly to them.
ooc2: How tough do the gnolls look? Does he think he can defeat them or that fighting them would be suicidal?[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
Barok has full recollection of where he just was and what Nikolos had told him, but it feels as if he has been teleported and the fires and gnolls do not seem like a hallucination.  The rogue could probably take out a few of the humanoids, but it is likely that they will bring him down by sheer numbers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2007)

Nikolos touches the same sphere that Caramip is in contact with and also freezes as if paralyzed.

Nikolos
[sblock]
You see Caramip next to you, and it seems you have been teleported into a large, but neglected farm field. A small plow and a box filled with seed and various tools rests next to you in a small shed, although the house it is attached to is in a sorry state and looks as if it has been gutted of anything worthwhile. As you take another look around you notice that there are several well-tended and richer fields nearby that have strong plants growing from their soil and valuables on display in the windows. There is no activity in these other farms, so it may be possible to take a closer look around without disturbing anyone.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 22, 2007)

Silas moves over next to Dartis and waits and fidgets while Barok, Nikolos, and Caramip interact with the spheres.


----------



## Nephtys (May 22, 2007)

[sblock=DT]Barok looks on at the scenario, awed and frightened at first, but soon more thoughtfully. He knew it was nothing but a harmless test, an illusion or a trick of the mind, but it looked so real. Nikolos had only freezed up as his mind was hijacked, why would his own situation be any different? It was a test, and to succeed he need only do the morally right thing. And yet, what was morally right in this situation? If the child existed only as a magically created figment of his own mind it had no value, moral or otherwise, while his own life and his own service to Dorinthia had value to many. Maybe there was an element of risk here, and if there was why would he die to preserve the existance of a piece of an illusion? But would the ancients have deviced their test to allow for anything but stupid and blind self-sacrifice? For the most obvious act of mindless good? 
He grins, drawing his dagger. It didn't matter, he wouldn't bend for their will, submit to their values. He was himself, let them judge him for that or not at all.
"Sorry kid." He stops the child, "Grownups first." Handing the boy his dagger he turns and walks trough the portal. Before entering he turns his head and looks back. "Avenge your people, die like a man and maybe some god will take pity on you. My own war lies elsewhere."   [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2007)

Where Barok touches the sphere you can see the white mists and black mists become more pronounced and separated before they begin to jerk and curl underneath the rogue's touch.  Suddenly the scout gives a wry smile despite his otherwise paralyzed appearance, then the black clouds of the sphere envelope the white for a moment before the swirl of black, white, and gray colors return to their previous state...

Barok
[sblock]
You take a step into the portal, then hear a scolding voice say, *"No, you have chosen wrongly man of the Locusi."*  With a jerk that makes your heart skip you find yourself once more among your companions.
[/sblock]

Barok seems to return to normal, his eyes blinking rapidly as he begins to move again.  The ghost sighs as he stares at the unchanged sphere and gives the rogue a look of frustrated understanding.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 23, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Nikolos touches the same sphere that Caramip is in contact with and also freezes as if paralyzed.
> 
> Nikolos
> [sblock]
> ...




DM
[sblock]
Nikolos looks around the neglected field, and then looks at Caramip. "I suppose this is a perfect opportunity to enjoy the bucolic and simple life so beloved of philosophers. I should point out, however, that my nation is full of philosophers, and not one of them would know what to do with a plow.  Of course, neither do I."
That said, he goes into the house, sorry as it is, and starts doing what he can to put things right.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 23, 2007)

Nikolos' shoulders seem to shrug for a moment and the mists move again, the white becoming more substantial than the gray or black.

Nikolos
[sblock]
The inside of the home seems somewhat decrepit, with broken windows or similar panes of glass filthy from months of neglect.  The furniture seems intact, but they themselves look covered in dust.  The living room is somewhat large and connects into an unused kitchen, while upstairs are two large bedrooms each with unkempt beds and wardrobes of inexpensive clothes tossed inside haphazard drawers.  Whoever lived here seemed to enjoy sloth more than work.

OOC: Define 'put things right', please.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 23, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Nikolos' shoulders seem to shrug for a moment and the mists move again, the white becoming more substantial than the gray or black.
> 
> Nikolos
> [sblock]
> ...




DM
[sblock]
Nikolos raises an eyebrow at the mess, and rolls up his sleeves. "I haven't done this since the proctor of acolytes at the great library decided a certain rich young fool needed to be taught humility." That said, he starts cleaning, quartering the room with his usual precision, turning some of the most inexpensive clothing into makeshift rags as needed, and doing whatever he can do to start sprucing the place up with the resources available. He is very much of a mixed mind about dealing with the Locusi still, but he will not be untrue to himself, and this kind of disorder, even if only illusionary, simply isn't acceptable.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 23, 2007)

Barok jerks back and sneers at the sphere in annoyance, "Bloody moral fanatics! All black and white with no nuances... What more can you expect from a race that died from its own stupidity?"  He looks at the ghost, smirks a little as he shares a moment of understanding. "Sorry, mate, I'm just too damn honest for my own good."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 24, 2007)

OOC: Barok might be of an ambiguous alignment and sometimes detrimental to the rest of his party, but he is entertaining.

Nikolos and Caramip begin to shake as the mists beneath their hands begin to swirl quickly.

Nikolos and Caramip
[sblock]
As Nikolos and Caramip begin to make things 'right' by taking the time to fix the furniture and household, the floor and walls seem to melt for a moment before disappearing entirely.  You are floating in a void, and in front of you appears an almost elf-like being with wings.  He speaks with a loud, booming voice although a happy grin reaches his face, *"My, you have done well indeed.  Remember this, Locusi, that you don't have to take from your neighbors, but with hard work you may share in their prosperity.  Of course you didn't build up the whole farm, but the attempt was important, and you only have so much time that we should not waste.  Quickly, try your newfound ethics on a different sphere, and bless you.  Bless you for proving that even the wicked may repent for their sins and learn."*  The elf-like, flying man disappears and you find yourselves among your friends once more.
[/sblock]

Nikolos and Caramip suddenly recover control of their bodies, and yet beneath their hands you see that the orb has turned completely white and is now still.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 24, 2007)

Nikolos looks faintly disgusted, probably with himself, and turns back towards the ghost. "I don't know whether or not you can understand me, Locusi. I think we can free you and yours. If we do so, and your curse is lifted, then I hope that you will pass on to whatever afterlife awaits you. If you remain as you are, but are free to leave this place, then you will find orcish lands not so far away. I want your solemn agreement to limit your activities to those orcish lands, till you or the orcs are no more. Either way you will be freed of your long imprisonment, which Master Barok is correct in stating has lasted far longer then the winged elves intended."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 25, 2007)

The ghost doesn't seem to understand Nikolos, but simply looks at the priest in silence and disdain.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 25, 2007)

Nikolos looks at the ghost for a moment, then shrugs and turns away, moving to the next globe, and wrapping his hands around it.


----------



## Nephtys (May 25, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: Barok might be of an ambiguous alignment and sometimes detrimental to the rest of his party, but he is entertaining.




ooc: Detrimental? Who? Me? 
Thanks, I try my best. To be entertaining, not detrimental (Unless it would be entertaining to be detrimental.  )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 26, 2007)

Nikolos moves past Barok and gives the orb a go, touching it and freezing in place as his consciousness seems to leave his body...

Nikolos
[sblock]
You find yourself inside a corridor whose walls are made of wooden panels, and also aflame. Although you seem to have teleported here, all your equipment is still in your possession. A number of humans run past you in desperation, their flight taking them at the end of the passage where a flickering yellow cylinder of light glows on the ground with a pulsing magical aura. As each human enters the cylinder they disappear, as if transported away, but the yellow light grows weaker with each fleeing person. As you turn you can see what they fear... a small group of gnolls charges down the flaming corridor with raised clubs. You quickly move to follow the crowd and flee the creatures, but find yourself trailing the group and by the time you get to the glowing circle the magical teleporter seems barely functioning, its light flickering weakly. You doubt it has more than one more charge of magic left, and as you look you see that there are only two humans left. Yourself, and a small and scared five year old boy... the gnolls are now only 50 feet away.
[/sblock]

OOC: No, you've been great, but you have to admit that your character's moral standards are not... ummm, in pace?... with the rest of the group.  I find it entertaining, but if Barok ever got a royal position under a King Dartis it would only be a matter of time until he was removed for embezzlement or some such.  Good fun.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 26, 2007)

DM
[sblock]
"Well, a new adventure every day. Interesting to note that gnolls were rotten and ill-mannered sorts even in the days of winged elves and the Locusi. If I survive this, perhaps I'll write a monograph on what I've seen." Nikolos shakes his head, and then pushes the boy into the golden ring. Then he turns towards the gnolls, hefting his heavy mace in two hands, and awaiting the onslaught.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 27, 2007)

Nikolos and the sphere seem to react slightly to one another while he is in his trance-like state.

Nikolos
[sblock]
The child leaves successfully with a smile, and the teleporter fails as he passes through.  You are on your own, and raise your weapon to strike at the first gnoll.  As the creature comes close you swing your mace and... the scene flickers and you hear a scolding voice say, *"No, you have chosen wrongly man of the Locusi."* With a jerk that makes your heart skip you find yourself once more among your companions.
[/sblock]

Nikolos returns back to his normal consciousness, but the orb underneath his hands is still a mass of churning white and black mists.


----------



## Nephtys (May 27, 2007)

Barok grins at Nikolos, "Bloody elves, eh? So, what did you do wrong?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 28, 2007)

Nikolos returns the grin. In some ways, he feels closer to Barok's mindset then some of the others might realize. "I was insufficiently pacifistic, I believe. Still, I expect that a solution is at hand, now that I have leisure to consider one."

He reaches out again to the orb, closing his hands around it.

DM
[sblock]
If the orb allows him back in, and it is the same test, this time he will scoop up the frightened child, and take both of them through the teleportal at the same time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 28, 2007)

Nikolos
[sblock]
As you enter the teleportation circle with the child, the magic begins to quickly fade from the stress of two people entering at the same moment.  Instinctively you place the child down and back away, or else the power would have faded and stranded both of you.  You have once again saved the lad, but now you are in a familiar dilemma as the gnolls are charging at you from behind...
[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 28, 2007)

DM
[sblock]
"Well, so much for being artful and clever."Nikolos looks at the onrushing gnolls, shakes his head, and folds his arms in front of him. "This won't be fun, I expect."
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 28, 2007)

Nikolos' body seems to shrug while underneath his hands the orb becomes filled with white mist and stops its rapid churning.

Nikolos
[sblock]
You fold your arms and the first gnoll moves to cave your skull in with a large club, but he stops short and misses badly, confused by your strange behavior.  His countenance freezes and the world around you flickers, then disappears only to be replaced by the floating void and the winged 'elf' whose voice booms in your mind, *"You show an amazing capacity for learning, Locusi, and I congratulate you on this.  There are some who believe that if we do not learn new tricks ourselves, such as how to perform violence onto others, then our people will cease to exist.  I myself believe that if we perform violence onto others, then our fate would be the same for we will lose touch of our celestial heritage and our feet will forever be cursed to touch the ground.  Our best hope is to be teachers to the other races, for it is better to be harmed than to do harm to others.  Go forth.  There is one last test to accomplish."*  His voice fades, and you feel a familiar tug as your soul reenters your body.
[/sblock]

Consciousness returns to Nikolos' eyes, and the ghost near him looks on with nervous anticipation.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 28, 2007)

Nikolos looks at the ghost, then at his friends. "They can be freed, these Locusi, but I won't make the decision.  I would like nothing better then to let these creatures rot here for all eternity, or failing that, to crush the skull of the last of them to powder with my own hands. The winged ones were too good for this world. I hope they found some peace in the next." He shakes his head, and looks again at the ghost, a stillness on his features. "In a way, I hope you remain after we finish this. It would be a pleasure to send you to hell myself. I'm afraid the winged elves were much kinder and more forgiving then I am."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 30, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Moving towards the rest of the group, the small Gnome pipes up, "So what do people want to do?" Her gaze shifts towards the Ghost and then falls towards the ground in front of her feet. "The undead are very boring and have no use for any fun games. I agree with Nik, more or less." She says as she looks up towards Nik and then towards the rest of group.


----------



## Nephtys (May 30, 2007)

"You know my opinion, we have enough enemies here without making even more. We're not here to avenge the elves of the past, we're here to save the frolicking little pansies of the present. Either way it's a waste of time, but at least this way we're actually getting closer to doing something worthwhile for our country instead of getting killed by rapier-resistant undead.
But it's not really up to me either, the decision belongs to our King." he looks at Darthis, bowing slightly.


----------



## Fenris (May 30, 2007)

Dartis has watched the dance of the orbs deep in thought. Barok's commenmt rouses him from his musings.

"Dointhia has no King, yet, Barok." replies Dartis with a look at Barok. "But you have the essence of the situation. Regardless of the crimes these people did in the past, we must focus upon the present. The salvation of our people rides upon our decision. We should see justice done to these men, yet most agree that they have served their sentance longer than their captors intended. Nikolos, I know you would rather see them imprisoned here for eternity. I do not know what you have seen in the orbs, but I gather that these men have not learned the error of their ways. I ask you now, if these were Tallione trapped here would your answer be the same? But I wish to here from all of you, most especially Silas and Nikolos answers to my questions. Are these Locusi or their leader the Lord of the Mountain? If we do release them will they pass on to no longer haunt the world? Will they or perhaps just the leader, this ghost see more destruction? These were wicked men, bent upon destruction, I have no desire to see them free. Yet, neither do I desire to see Dorinthia fall to orc or Tallione hand. If setting these, things, free saves Dorinthia, that may be reason enough to do so. If that is we are not then freeing a new plague upon the world that cannot be stopped. The Winged Elves had powers we can only dream of and they imprisoned the Locusi at the cost of their lives. Could we then stop them? That is if the Lord of the Mountain is indeed this ghost or the Locusi at all, and not some greater being deeper in the earth. So then do we risk the world to save our dwindling people? If we risk it and succeed, the orcs will be in disarray and not threaten Saleentra and Dorinthia. If we fail, we will fall before either the orcs or the Tallione, for Saleentra will not support us if the orcs are still strong. Dorinthia is doomed therefore, whether by the plague we release, or the orc or Tallione armies. Our only chance, our only choice seems to be this unlikley, unwanted, unholy power within the mountain. As despicable as releasing these men may be it may be the only way to save Dorinthia. That is unless there is another way. Nikolos, Silas what say you?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 30, 2007)

Nikolos frowns slightly, and then shrugs. "My impression, from all the evidence we've seen, is that the only reason the Locusi, who really aren't human, by the way, won the ancient war, was the fact that the winged ones would only fend them off, not kill them, despite an undeniable ability to do so. If what we've faced in battle so far is any indication, they certainly aren't an unstoppable force. And if it were Talliones trapped here, after butchering a people so peaceful that they wouldn't kill even in the desperate defense of their own lives, I'd let them rot too.  As to the other question, if the evidence we have, from the carvings above, and the information we were given, these Locusi are not the Lord of the Mountain, or affiliated with the Lord of the Mountain. If I had to guess, I'd say this place was built to house the Lord of the Mountain, who was probably called something else entirely then, and the Locusi came later, in the course of their genocidal rampage." He stops, then, and shrugs. "That is only a hypothesis, based on a very cursory examination. I suppose if we are going to unleash one beast of apocalyptic evil, for the greater good, releasing two is just as well."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 30, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Her eyes, still filled with grief for the winged creatures, drift across the room as her thoughts churn over this once peacefully chamber and its now blight undead. _I wonder what Kingdom these creatures hailed from or what happened to the rest of their kind? Surely not all of them are trapped in this chamber._

OOC: Caramip tries to remember the scene from first Orb and attempts to count how many Locusi attacked the temple vs. the amount that they just put down.


----------



## GlassEye (May 31, 2007)

Silas listens for a bit before speaking.  "Like Nikolos, I don't believe these Locusi are the same as the Lord of the Mountain.  They deserve to be left imprisoned but even dead may be strong enough to prevent us from finishing our mission if we anger them.  If released, we have no guarantee that they will go trouble our enemies instead of us or our allies.  It is a gamble.  Yet this whole mission has been a gamble since we set out."  He shrugs.  "I don't see that we have much choice but to release them and deal with whatever happens afterwards."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2007)

Caramip
[sblock]
You estimate that there might be a dozen or so more Locusi along with the ghost leader.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 31, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"If the Orb in the main chamber holds true to what happened here, then there should only be about twelve or so left." Pipes Caramip, "Plus the leader of course."


----------



## Fenris (May 31, 2007)

"If these things are not the Lord of the Mountain, we have no use for them. At least for our purposes here. As it seems they cannot be reformed, I see no reason to free them from their punishment as we did not sentance them. Now if freeing them gets us closer to our goal, then so be it. I think all are in agreement though, that if we can avoid freeing them we should. If only a dozen or so are left, I think we may be able to handle the remainder. Rapier-resistant though they are." replies Dartis


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 1, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "If these things are not the Lord of the Mountain, we have no use for them. At least for our purposes here. As it seems they cannot be reformed, I see no reason to free them from their punishment as we did not sentance them. Now if freeing them gets us closer to our goal, then so be it. I think all are in agreement though, that if we can avoid freeing them we should. If only a dozen or so are left, I think we may be able to handle the remainder. Rapier-resistant though they are." replies Dartis




"If freeing tham gets us closer to our goal then so be it, I think I can agree with that." Barok heads towards the last sphere, touching it. "Our goal, our nation, is all that matters."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 1, 2007)

Barok touches the sphere and then his consciousness seems to go... elsewhere... while the mists inside the sphere roil violently.

Barok
[sblock]
You find yourself in a cold and rocky valley with the wind blowing fiercely at your back, driving a chill up your spine.  Ahead of you is a small outpost of what seems to be slavers, as you see humans on an auction block and their fellow men haggling with money just behind the first set of circlular tents.  And that's when you notice the thin chain in your hand.  Turning around, you see that there is a deep forest behind you, but connected to your chain is a beautiful woman decked in gold bracelets, a little dirty but otherwise unharmed and her eyes staring sadly at the ground.  You find her amazingly enticing despite her broken submission to you, and you are sure the men in the nearby outpost will pay a large sum to possess her.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 2, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Barok touches the sphere and then his consciousness seems to go... elsewhere... while the mists inside the sphere roil violently.
> 
> Barok
> [sblock]
> ...




Barok smiles at the slave, not quite leering, because he knows he must have posessed her himself many times. It was odd that the slave would still be in posession of her golden bracelets, but maybe he had intended those decorations to bring up the price. She was dirty, though, and he would have to get her cleaned. Maybe he'd even enjoy her again a couple of times, or three...
Shaking himself he remembers that none of this is real. It's all a lie, an illusion that will end the moment he makes the wrong desicion (no matter how right it would feel). Forcing the leer out of his smile he speaks kindly to her. "Come on Girl, you have nothing to fear from me. We're just heading down to the outpost to get a bit of rest and something to eat. And you need some new clothes don't you sweetheart? Here, you can take my coat and cloak to warm yourself and hide your pretty self from all those wicked lecherous men."  The bile begins to rise in his throat as he hands her the clothes. "It's a pity my boots are the wrong size for you, but Daddy will get you some new ones never you fear." He hands her the end of the chain. "You won't be needing this anymore, but I do suggest you keep following me. The woods are not safe." 
"Besides", he says grinding his teeth, "We have some slaves to free and I may have to ask you to lend me those bracelets of yours to help me pay their owners. Maybe I'll even have to pimp you out a couple of times, if you wouldn't mind, all for the good cause. You are such a beautiful girl, and your beauty could give freedom and joy to so many."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 3, 2007)

Barok begins to talk to himself as he works the sphere...

"Come on Girl, you have nothing to fear from me. We're just heading down to the outpost to get a bit of rest and something to eat. And you need some new clothes don't you sweetheart? Here, you can take my coat and cloak to warm yourself and hide your pretty self from all those wicked lecherous men." A pause, then... "It's a pity my boots are the wrong size for you, but Daddy will get you some new ones never you fear." Another pause... "You won't be needing this anymore, but I do suggest you keep following me. The woods are not safe." "Besides... we have some slaves to free and I may have to ask you to lend me those bracelets of yours to help me pay their owners." 

Barok
[sblock]
As you hand her the chain and avoid moving to take either her body or her jewelry, she begins to melt away, as does the scenery.  You are now floating weightless in a white void, a winged being that looks almost elf-like floats above you, obviously pleased.  However, you whisper some more words that it doesn't seem to notice...
[/sblock]

The orb underneath Barok's fingers stops churning and becomes a solid white.  The rogue continues to whisper, but his words start to trail off as if distracted... "Maybe I'll even have to pimp you out a couple of times, if you wouldn't mind, all for the good cause. You are such a beautiful girl, and your beauty could give freedom and joy to so many."

Barok
[sblock]
The elf before you says in a loud, boisterous voice, *"Well done, Locusi!  You have shown value for your fellow mortals beyond that as a slave or toy to play with, something that your race has lacked the ability to do before.  And your people's actions have had dire consequences since your success is being emulated.  Even the southern planters that you have subjugated now begin to take to horses in order to follow a more nomadic and warrior lifestyle.  Since you've wiped out their farms and fisheries to feed your armies they have had little choice.  The crimes your people have committed have been taught too well to others.  Now, as you go free and leave this place keep in mind the lessons that you have learned here.  There is a better way to live besides living on the work of other peoples."*  So saying, the elf raises his arms and the scene in front of you flickers once more... and suddenly you feel your life force thrown back into the shell of your body.
[/sblock]

As Barok becomes conscious once more, the ghost smiles in pleasure and disappears.  Several minutes later you see it once more at the head of a column of more than a dozen skeletons in armor and robes.  He nods to you as he passes, an evil grin spreading on his features.  The ghost howls a shout in victory, and the Locusi break out into a run towards the entrance in order to strike out into the world once more.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 3, 2007)

Dartis shudders slightly as the sepulcher host passes by, still wondering if this was the correct path.

Sighing resignedly he says "Well, the die is cast, whether for good or ill. Since we dealt with these things as well as they did, I can only assume that a host of orcs can as well. We shall see once we leave. Meanwhile, let us press on, our true goal and hope lies somewhere deeper within the mountain."

And Dartis strikes off towards the other tunnel intent upon completing this task as quickly as possible,


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 3, 2007)

Barok pulls back from the sphere, a disgusted look on his face "I feel so dirty..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 3, 2007)

The next room is a cylindrical chamber about 150 feet in diameter and 50 feet high.  In the center is a large fountain that is now dried up as moldy trash and refuse has been thrown into it which has stopped the flow of water.  There are holes in walls of the room that are about 15 feet in diameter and lead to small chambers, most likely for the avariel to have slept in as they are otherwise empty.  Covering every available wall space are cut out niches where it seems that round-like crystals used to be placed inside.  The evidence of such a thing is obvious in the particles and sharp slivers of broken crystals that now cover the floor of this room and crunch under your boots when you first enter.  Whoever shattered these treasures was thorough, since it seems that many of the uppermost crystals were grasped and smashed against stone floor or wall, although the higher one looks the more likely it is to see a glint that hints that some crystals may be still intact.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 3, 2007)

Barok checks the room and its contents for traps and treasures.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 4, 2007)

Barok wisely clears away some of the sharper and longer shards with a sweep of his foot before continuing to explore parts of the room.  Although he finds no traps, he does find and take a small emerald (worth about 200gp) lying in the filth inside the dried up fountain.  Nothing else of value is noticeable within easy reach and the rogue decides against digging his hands through the slimy and foul-smelling rubbish of the fountain.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 4, 2007)

Nikolos remains silent, simply following along, his eyes occasionally going back to where the Locusi had last been seen.  Mostly, however, he is interested in any intact crystals he can find, and any writing or other information he can get from the chamber they are passing through.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

With her enhanced vision, the small Gnome follows Nik around the room and searches for any magical auras within the room. “It is easy to see that they were not very house broken during their stay.” Comments Caramip as she eyes the clogged fountain with a disgusted sneer.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 5, 2007)

Nikolos takes a look around, but doesn't see any intact crystals within easy reach, although there seems to be some others on one of the higher and more difficult to reach niches.  Some look damaged, as if someone threw stones or flung other objects in order to use them as either target practice or maybe just to be destructive.

Caramip
[sblock]
You detect that some of the glints of crystal higher up are undamaged and still possess magic in them, while the damaged ones seem to no longer hold an aura of arcane power.  You aren't close enough to any of the crystals to get a stronger indication of their purpose.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 6, 2007)

"I suppose it's one more crime we can lay at their doorstep."A faint smile crosses his features, then he says, "I don't suppose you can use your mage hand trick to fetch down a few of those intact crystals, eh?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“It’s definitely worth a shot.” Says Caramip in a cheerful tone. The chance to actually be useful to the group in their current setting brings a long overdue smile to her face. 

OOC: Casts Ghost Hand and attempt to remove as many of the magical crystals as carefully possible and bring them down to the group. She will use no more than three castings of the spell if necessary.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 8, 2007)

OOC: Caramip can only get one item with each use of _mage hand_.  Would she like to grab three random crystals?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 8, 2007)

OOC: Just two for now, as long as they bpth radiate some kind of magical aura.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 9, 2007)

Caramip uses two spells to pull two different crystals to herself.  As they get closer she can see with her fading _detect magic_ spell that there seems to be some kind of unknown sylvan writing that almost floats above the facets of the oval, green, fist-sized facets.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

"Are these more memory crystals?" asks Dartis. Dartis leaves the magic to the experts and heads over to the fountain and begins using his sword to clear as much of the debris from it as possible. _Lets at least restore some of the grandeur here, as I would hope someone would do to Dorinthia_ he thinks with a sigh.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "Are these more memory crystals?" asks Dartis. Dartis leaves the magic to the experts and heads over to the fountain and begins using his sword to clear as much of the debris from it as possible. _Lets at least restore some of the grandeur here, as I would hope someone would do to Dorinthia_ he thinks with a sigh.



Her eyes squint as she attempts to the read the foreign language. Unable to figure out what exactly it says she holds up the two crystals towards Nik and says, "There is somekind of magical inscription written on these stones. Though I can't make heads or tales of it. Your better with languages, what does it say?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Nikolos casts a quick comprehend languages, and starts to try to read the script, a rather happy smile on his face. "You are truly a wonder, my friend."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 10, 2007)

Nikolos, Caramip and a few others begin to take a closer look at one of the oval-shaped crystals and as they stare at one of the facets it seems to them as if script rises forth to be read like a book, only a new facet needs to be focused upon to 'flip' the page.  The script is of an unknown language, and Nikolos is forced to use magic in order to read it.  He browses quickly, informing the party that it seems to be a book on the early history of the winged elves.  They seemed to have come from a place called Celestia originally, on a religious mission to preach about their faith and philosophy.  A segment of them liked this land and decided that they wished to stay.  There was some kind of argument and the avariel, as those who wished to stay were called, had to choose either to return or to stay here forever in exile... there is more, but the group is interrupted by a shout from Dartis.

As the noble archer was poking around inside the fountain a host of disgusting little red grubs burst forth from the rot and are now climbing rapidly up his blade and towards his arm.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 10, 2007)

OOC: I forgot to mention it before, but there is another unexplored tunnel that leads to parts unknown opposite of where the party entered.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 10, 2007)

Dartis shouts in alarm and quickly drops his sword on the ground. Grabbing a torch, he tries to burn the larvae off his sword and back to their detritous home.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"Wow.. it is like a book of some kind. I wonder if this was like some kind of ...." Her thought falls from her lips as Dartis's loud yelp yanked her attention away from the mystical crystal. Grabing her whip from her waist she moves towards Dartis's fallen sword and uses the reach of her weapon to keep little 'worms' at bay. "What in the Gods name are those!" She shouts in amazed disgust.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 10, 2007)

OOC: Who hands Dartis the lit torch?


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 11, 2007)

Silas, hovering near Nikolos and Caramip as they examine the crystals, provides light with his lantern.  When Dartis calls out Silas jumps, startled by the echoing sound.  Hastily he'll dig one of his torches from his pack, light it, and pass it off to Dartis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 12, 2007)

The flurry of action almost is comedic, as Caramip scatters the mass of grubs with her whip, although it does buy Dartis time to go to Silas and get a lit torch from him.  From there it takes a couple of minutes for the nobleman to run around and burn each of the creatures.  They are easy to find and destroy, since each seems to rush towards different dodging party members as if drawn to their bodies.  As the last of them burns, Barok and Dartis shudder to think what might have happened if one of them had stuck a hand in the muck instead of just the surface as the rogue had, or stirring it like the noble had.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 14, 2007)

"If there's anyone else down here they likely know we're coming by now, let's not give them any more time to prepare. We can make another search of this room on our way back, if you wish."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 14, 2007)

Nikolos looks up from the crystal he's been buried in, a faintly incredulous look on his face. The idea of leaving this ancient library with any scrap of information left undiscovered is very nearly sacriligious to the scholar-priest.

"Why don't you all just go along, I'll stay here and work on this."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2007)

"Nikolos, I don't think that is such a good idea.  Store the crystal away and you'll be able to study it in more depth at your leisure once we have finished our mission.  I, too, would like to study this place but..."  He shrugs apologetically.  "...Barok is right; we should continue on."

Silas gives the room a cursory examination then begins moving towards the nearest hall out of this chamber.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 18, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> "Nikolos, I don't think that is such a good idea.  Store the crystal away and you'll be able to study it in more depth at your leisure once we have finished our mission.  I, too, would like to study this place but..."  He shrugs apologetically.  "...Barok is right; we should continue on."
> 
> Silas gives the room a cursory examination then begins moving towards the nearest hall out of this chamber.





"Silas is quite correct, we will have ample time to examine these stores of knowledge later. Our task is not done and we need to complete it. We will all proceed." says Dartis nocking an arrow and heading towards the tunnel.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 18, 2007)

Dartis is adamant that Nikolos comes along, and the priest reluctantly complies.  This next stretch of tunnel seems to go on for a quarter of a mile and Conn notices a slight incline to their walk.  Eventually the tunnel stops before a large circular room.  In the middle of the circle is a 50 foot by 50 foot area of stone, square tiles, of which corners are in contact with the rooms walls.  The tiles seem to have some strange inscriptions on them, looking like old Sylvan words.  In the center of the tiles is a square hollowed out space, little bigger than a fist, and a groove runs from the cube-like hollow to a black, metal sphere opposite the entrance.  Meanwhile, about 100 feet above you is a small opening that allows a bit of sunlight to enter into the room.  It looks to be about midday from the strong glare.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 20, 2007)

Barok searches for traps, disliking the mood of the chamber.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 20, 2007)

Nikolos enters the room, still rather non-plussed by leaving the remains of the library behind, and even less happy about the release of the Locusi.  Still, he looks around, and moves unhurriedly to where the inscriptions are, running his fingers over some of them, and trying to use his comprehend languages to read them, to try and learn what this area's function and purpose is.  He suspects that the black metal sphere contains one of the key-cubes, and that under the right circumstances, a door can be opened to whatever is below, but he brushes aside his idle speculations, and goes back to examining the writing.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 20, 2007)

_The winged eleves knew that only only a great sacrifice would open the gate here. And what greater sacrifice than blood._ Dartis thinks.

"Everyone prepare yourselves whether to fight or flee, we don't know what maybe behind that orb" says Dartis to the group.

As he watches the others move into the room, the young noble walks up to the hollowed out square, rolls up his sleeve and plunges his bare arm into the void.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Still a bit jumpy from the last room, Caramip patiently waits for the room to be cleared before entering it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 21, 2007)

Barok notices that something just doesn't seem right about the tiles, and before Nikolos' hand can reach out and touch one, the rogue's own right hand snaps forwards and grabs the priest's forearm.  Almost in the next instant, Barok throws his left arm forward barring Dartis from walking past him and onto the tiles.  The rogue simply senses something is wrong, although when  he places his blade to the tiles nothing happens.  And yet, he still feels that if a living being stepped on these that the results would be different.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 21, 2007)

Silas steps just inside the door and waits.  He's tired and cold and his new beard itches something fierce and after the ordeal with the Locusi he just wants to finish the job and go home to spend some time with his wife and child.  And now there is this new puzzle to be dealt with which normally would pique his interest but, at the moment, he's willing to let Nikolos and Dartis deal with it.  He sighs as Barok stops Nikolos and Dartis from coming into contact with the tiles.  "What is it?  What's wrong?"  He steps forward to make his own visual examination of the tiles.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 21, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
It seems that the tiles have a magical effect placed on them, and you have the sense that they are activated when a living being places pressure by walking or touching the tiles.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 24, 2007)

OOC: Are there any other exits from this room?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 24, 2007)

OOC: No.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 25, 2007)

"It's a trap, that's what's wrong. It reacts to living flesh, and not in a nice way. Of course, it may also be the path to our destination." he smirks, "If only we had someone expendable to test it on..." and looks at Silas' familiar. "Or not. I won't be touching it, you can do what you like."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 25, 2007)

Nikolos looks at his friends, and his familiar smile crosses his face. "Let's wait till tomorrow, up in the library. In the morning, I'll be able to arrange something suitably alive and expendable, and I won't be so short of the divine power of the Seeker. Besides, I think I'd rather face whatever is beyond this fresh and rested. We've had a fairly busy day."

[sblock=OOC]
If this is agreed to, Nikolos will memorize a Summon Monster I in place of one of the Endure Elements spells, and cast it to summon a Fiendish Dire Rat in the center of the trapped area. He'll also spend lots more time studying the crystals in the library, in the intervening time 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 25, 2007)

Dartis looks up at the sunlight at the top of the cavern, then around at the wounds on his companions. Finally he says "As much as I wish to be done with this place, I think Nikolos is right, let us take a bit of time to study this place. Better to favor caution over rashness. The way is clear for tomorrow now that the Locusi are gone. Let us go and heal and rest. We may indeed need all our strength for tomorrow. It maybe that the time has come to use that wand the elves gave us." says Dartis turning to head back.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2007)

"Ok," says Silas, "but before we go I want to check for magic in this room."  Silas will then cast _Detect Magic_ giving special attention to the tiled floor and the sphere.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2007)

Silas
[sblock]
The tiles give off a strong sense of transmutation magic and the writing almost leaps forth from the stonework and it seems as if the very stone underneath the tiles has been twisted by arcane power.  Still, the intensity of the transmutation magic is nearly dwarfed by the blindingly intense enchantment that you detect amongst the surface of the tiles.
[/sblock]

The party goes back to the library to rest, clearing off from the floor sharp slivers and particles of broken crystals to make one portion more useable.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2007)

Silas will follow the others thinking on what he has seen.  Once returned to the other chamber he will approach Danica, Nikolos, and Caramip and describe what he sensed when he examined the chamber of the tiles for magic.  "Transformation magics are extremely powerful.  Do you think that this Lord of the Mountain might be imprisoned by the tiles?"  Rambling on, Silas speaks his thoughts, "It seems strange to me that we saw no evidence of the Locusi in that room.  Maybe I missed it.  What do you all think?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Oh suuuurrrre. Wait in the _Library _ until tomorrow. Uh huh.”  Teases Caramip as the group makes their way back. “True that the ‘_Lord_’ isn’t going anywhere but if you think that I am going to call down any more of those crystal books for you. You got another thing coming.” She says with a finger pointing at Nik and a thin smirk.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 26, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “Oh suuuurrrre. Wait in the _Library _ until tomorrow. Uh huh.”  Teases Caramip as the group makes their way back. “True that the ‘_Lord_’ isn’t going anywhere but if you think that I am going to call down any more of those crystal books for you. You got another thing coming.” She says with a finger pointing at Nik and a thin smirk.




"Yeah, right, Like you're not going to show off and bring down a few more" says Dartis with a teasing smile back at Caramip.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2007)

After clearing a space large enough for him to stretch out comfortably, Silas settles down to sleep and refresh his mind.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2007)

The party rests and is unmolested throughout the night, waking with minds and bodies fresh, magic prepared, and weapons cleaned.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 26, 2007)

Nikolos will, of course, collect as many intact crystal books as he can manage, even if he has to climb up on the stacks to get them.  He'll put them in his pack, as securely as he can manage, before resting, making sure that Caramip has a reasonably comfortable place to sleep, as well as Danica, before taking his own rest. In the morning, he will pray to the Seeker, for guidance and strength, and make a number of changes to the divine powers he asks for.

After his prayers, he will go to Caramip, and offer her a small platinum ring. "Honor me by wearing this today, if you would, and remain as close to me as events permit."

Afterwards, uncharacteristically, he'll lead the way down, sunrod advanced. Once they reach the trapped room, he will cast comprehend languages, touch one of the books, and then walk over to a point just short of the edge of the trapped area. There, he will cast read magic, and see if the two magics combined can let him decipher what exactly it is they are dealing with, hoping that the writing on the tiles is at least based on the same language as the books contain.

OOC 
Changes to spell selection are on the revised sheet.  I might be pushing comprehend languages a bit, but it seemed worth a shot.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2007)

It's not an easy job to get to more of the intact crystals without using magic, but Nikolos and Caramip are able to physically climb up and grab two more before calling it a night before their physical exertions wear them out.  In the morning, Nikolos grabs one of the crystal 'books' along with a sunrod, casts a couple of spells, and heads back to the trapped room.

Nikolos
[sblock]
You can see that the language in the crystal and the one on the tiles do indeed match, but the random crystal you picked seems to be a book on world flora and you haven't taken the time to view the others.  The tiles read as follows: 'What is the Lord of the Mountain?  Is it a living being or a reflection of our baser sins?  We know the Lord as more of an emotion of rage than a living being, one that exerts itself with great destruction before resting for long periods of time.  This monstrosity threatened the new races of orcs and humans, before coming into contact with the people and the fay.  It was fay magic that finally quieted the Lord and caused it to sleep, while our own magic of the people covered it here with stone.  Let us hope that once the Lord becomes free in the ages from now, that it discovers the peace that has so far eluded it.'
[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 28, 2007)

Frowning, Nikolos will rise, and look at the group. "I was mistaken, the Lord of the Mountain was indeed called that in ancient times.  These runes indicate that it, whatever it is, rests beneath this area. This magical seal keeps it in place.  Interestingly, it is recorded as more of a threat to humans and orcs, then anyone else."

He looks over at the cube-shaped depression, and shakes his head. "I think I agree with whomever suggested we use the wand of flying. The simplest solution may be to prepare us all to fly, then have one of us drop that cube key into the hole in the middle. Then we can all fly in mad terror when the raging fiend of apocalyptic horror comes out to eat us."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 28, 2007)

Not having any better ideas, Silas nod his agreement.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*



			
				Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> After his prayers, he will go to Caramip, and offer her a small platinum ring. "Honor me by wearing this today, if you would, and remain as close to me as events permit."



Caramip gingerly nods her head and accepts the ring, however she does return him with a wary grin and says, “You don’t plan on doing anything like what happened in Reagry do you?”

The Gnome watches and then listens to Nik intently. A sigh escapes from her lips as she hears Nik’s suggested plan. “I have a bad feeling about this…” Mumbles Caramip. In a firmer voice she looks towards the depression and offers, “I can place our crystal into the tile from a distance. In case there is another side effect that we are not aware of."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2007)

"Very well then.  If no one has a better idea I'll begin."  Silas will wait a moment for others to voice alternate plans and if no one does he will draw the wand given by the elves and begin using its charges to grant everyone flying.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2007)

Silas uses the _wand of flying_, and each member of the party suddenly begins to feel weightless and then rises a foot off the ground.  It's an interesting, yet frightening experience as the party experiments with moving by the force of will and yet sometimes bumping into another adventurer or surface.  After a few moments each member of the group seems to have their flying skills at least to an adequate level, though many of the less dextrous or magically-inclined still have some trouble.  

Caramip holds the cube in her hands and looks at the insert on the ground, a smirk appearing on her face.

OOC: Last actions, please.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2007)

Caramip flies over the square cut-out and drops the cube inside, taking care to avoid touching the tiles.  At first nothing happens, then a beam of light appears on the top of the cube and makes contact with the bottom of the black metal sphere, turning it a shade of scalding red, then hot white.  The black sphere begins to melt and the liquid drips down into the grooves among the tiles before creeping forth and then reaching the cube, which melts underneath the heat of the metal.  A draining can be heard as the molten liquid seeps into the emptiness below the floor.

Suddenly you hear a loud, pained bellow as the floor and walls begin to quake violently, although since you are flying you are able to avoid being thrown about.  Pieces of the ceiling begin to come loose, causing dangerously large pieces of stone to fall near your flying selves.  Cracks also stretch across the ground in random, spider-web like patterns as something roars far beneath you and the surrounding structure crumbles some more.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2007)

Silas moves to the door but pauses and looks back.  Poised for flight should it become necessary Silas hovers in the doorway and watches as events unfold.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 5, 2007)

Dartis keeps an eye on the floor cracking underneath. But he takes a moment to rise high enough to see if the light coming from high above them offers a way out.

The Lord of Mountain was here, and he wanted to make sure they got out of it's way.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Once the ceiling became to rain down on them Caramip concluded that she has seen enough. Flying quickly next to Nik she grabs his sleeve and pulls him out of the chamber. "I know you really want to see this, but we need to go! Now!" She calls out over her shoulder as they make their out of into the wilderness.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2007)

As the walls and floor continued to crack and buck, Caramip and Nikolos were almost crushed as the tunnel partially collapsed, though the gnome and human appeared to make it through before the passage fell completely and cut them off from the rest of the party, though their comrades can see large rocks striking upon their shoulders and heads before they disappear ((-11 hps to Caramip from the falling rocks, -15 hps to Nikolos).

Caramip and Nikolos
[sblock]
The two of you are able to make it out, although Caramip has to stop the flying priest from trying to grab up more crystals as the vibrations of the chambers cause the still intact ones from falling off the shelves of the fountain room and shattering onto the ground below.  But the room's inevitable collapse reveals the wisdom of flight.  The gnome and struggling priest barely make it outside when the first chamber also collapses, but their scared horses are spooked and break free from their tethers in order to flee the frighteningly shifting mountain.
[/sblock]

Silas and the others that remain to observe also begin to get pelted as the ceiling continues to crumble and collapse around them, although Dartis remains unharmed as he floats above to see the larger than man-sized opening at the top of the roof.  As he watches, he sees that the structural integrity of the roof is quickly failing and fist-sized stones strike his comrades (-6 hps to Conn, -6 hps to Barok, -4 hps to Silas, -4 hps to Danica, -6 hps to Ventus).  The floor ripples now, almost as if the ground was a body of rough water rather than a solid thing.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 7, 2007)

Dartis watches as Caramip and Nikolos go dashing off into the other chamber, the order to halt frozen on his lips as he sees the two make it into the tunnel, and turns his order to a silent prayer for their safe escape.

Quickly though, for now the time had come for quick action, Lord of the Mountain or no, this place was unsafe. And he wasn't about to lose any more Dorintians.

"Up! Now! We can escape through the roof" Cried Dartis to his compatriots below. He remained aloft watching the falling pieces of this once grand prison, calling out to his friends to fly left or right to help them avoid the falling debris.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 9, 2007)

As Caramip and Nikolos fly out from the front entrance of the structure they watch as six humanoid shapes fly straight up from the crumbling mountain top.  On Dartis' command the remaining party members had flown through the opening at the top of the roof, nimbly dodging sharp rocks and large sections of masonry with surprising reflexes considering their lack of flying experience.

As the party becomes whole once more they look down and see a huge creature digging its way furiously through the rubble and screaming a roar of rage that rings harmfully through the ears of the party members.  A great monstrosity has emerged, a colossal beast that is more than 70 feet long and nearly as tall with a tail and two horns.  Long claws extend from almost human-like hands which are used to help the creature climb up and observe its surroundings.  It must either see or otherwise detect the nearby orc settlement, as it gives one more great roar before climbing down the mountain towards it in a frightening path of destruction.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 9, 2007)

Dartis stares in disbelief at the creature, trying to comprehend a creature of this size even exisiting.

"By the Rider! I hope we have not doomed us all. Let us pray this creature does indeed return to slumber. In any case what is done is done. Our goal here is accomplished. Now Silas Generwine is free to make his raids upon the orcish shores. Thank you all my friends, thank you for all your sacrifice to accomplish this goal. What has been done here has been done for Dorinthia. In the meantime, I know we are all cold, tired and miss our friends and family. Let us go home"

And Dartis turns his back on the Lord of the Mountain and the inevitable destruction is will bring and begins to fly towards the entrance to the temple, hoping to find their horses. He had grown very attached to Swift and was anxous about his safety.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 9, 2007)

Silas feels a little sick as he hovers over the devastated prison of the Lord of the Mountain.  He watches the monstrous thing as it makes its inexorable way towards the orcen city leaving a trail of destruction behind it.  "What evil thing have we done?" he murmurs to himself.

Dartis' words snap Silas out of the horrified daze he appears to be in and he turns to follow Lord Kalnian.  He smiles and with a voice laden with longing says, "Home."  He laughs with the release of tension built over the last several hours and even days as they traveled to this place.

Seeing Caramip and Nikolos in the distance Silas lets loose with a loud, "Whooop!" and swoops down to greet his companions.  "You made it!  I was afraid..."  He laughs again and flies a circle round his friends.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 10, 2007)

The party begins to fly away, although every so often one of the adventurers peeks back to see the lumbering Lord of the Mountain grow ever closer to the orc settlement as the humanoids frantically rush to defend themselves.  The creature seems to head towards the largest segments of population and you marvel at the realization that this monster might continue to find large pockets of orcs to snack upon.  For how long, though, you cannot guess.

After landing onto soft ground, the group was immediately able to locate Swift, who remained surprisingly calm through the affair.  It took several more hours to round up the rest of the spooked horses, but once that was accomplished the party was on its way.

OOC: This rather long section is over, but I'll get you your individual XP later in the week.  Sorry for the delay.

The party heads back east, although their general direction and means of travel is still to be discussed.

OOC: I am assuming you are heading back to New Dorinth?  Are you travelling more for speed or stealth?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

OOC: Bardic Knowledge Check to see if she recognizes the creature or knows anything more about it.   

“See…” Points out the bruised Gnome, “Isn’t this a much safer vantage point.” She watches in blatant awe as the ‘Lord’ claws its way out of its earthly prison. Her body unconsciously begins to fly a bit a higher as the hellish beast comes into full view before the two of them. May the gods have mercy on our souls… mumbles Caramip as she watches the creature rumble its way down the coast is search for death and destruction. 

As the rest of the group begins to head out, she smiles warmly towards Silas and says, “We almost didn’t. But we’re good now.” 

For the remainder of the trip, Caramip strings a comforting song across her lyre.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2007)

Silas rides as uncomfortably as he ever does, musing as he goes.  "Sooo...." he begins.  "Are we heading home, then?  I must say, I can't imagine how the orcs could even begin to fight against that.  And that worries me.  What's going to happen when that thing fills its belly on orcs and finds it's still hungry.  I think we should return home and send a warning to the elves, though I think that we are in greater danger."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 12, 2007)

OOC: Caramip doesn't recognize the creature, as he's never heard of such a thing before.  Perhaps it is unique to this world.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: Caramip doesn't recognize the creature, as he's never heard of such a thing before.  Perhaps it is _unique  _ to this world.




OOC: Ha!   

I am assuming that we are headed back to New Dorinth. We can send a message to the elves once we get there (unless it's not too far out of the way). And I say we move for speed.

/OOC


Dartis turns to Silas "What greater danger are we in my friend? That beast is headed to the orcs. While yes, soon enough it may eliminate the orcs and move onto other prey, we knew that danger when we opened the prison. But Varel said that the indication were that the beast could only rampage for a short time, then it must slumber again. Besides"  adds Dartis "If it comes our way, we'll tie a pig to Barok and have him lead the beast to Tallione!"  laughs Dartis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 15, 2007)

The party checks their supplies and begins to make the way back home, although once they are out of range of the orc settlement that is being demolished they see little signs of life as they make their way through the frigid mountains.  Several times different party members are forced to shove snow or slivers of ice into their waterskins and also to keep the containers close to their bodies in order to thaw out their drinking water.  Gradually the dull, gray sky and barren terrain gives way to greener and more temperate climes which does much for morale.  Nikolos is in the best mood, since not only has he begun to translate his first two crystals but he has also started on the next two.  One crystal seems to be a history book about how the winged elves came to the world from a place called Celestia, another book is on world flora, a third on recipes dealing with herbs and fruit, while a fourth is a rather dry bit of detail on the Avariel political structure.

Silas, Nikolos, and Caramip are excitedly discussing their finds as the party enters the Silver Forest and so it is Barok and Conn that first give a hushed warning that silences everyone in the group.  Everyone strains their ears in an attempt to detect that which has so alerted the barbarian and rogue.  The light of the forest seems to grow dimmer as the party hears a light singing, almost a chanting that seems to come from all around them; from behind large rock, tree, and bush.  Dartis' sharp eyes sees a quick flutter of gentle wings as a foot tall humanoid-like creature darts from behind one pine to another as a tiny, and cruel-sounding snicker escapes from it.  Suddenly Ventus sways, but catches himself as a wave of unexplainable exhaustion almost causes him to fall asleep.

Dorinthians know that sometimes there are fey-like creatures that are neutral or at least as a general rule mean no harm to mankind, such as the dryads.  But for every such race there are at least two or three others of the fey races that practice darker things: taking the breath of a child, cursing a man with the sleep of ages, or causing travelers to lose their way.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Silas tries to keep the fey creature in sight.  Finally, however, he calls out to the creature.  "Hello, Good Neighbor!  Would you care to share the trail with some travellers?  Or perhaps you'd like to share a bit of bread and some wine?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Caramip Ashearth*

Oblivious to her surrounds by being completely engrossed in her conversation with Silas and Nik, Caramip fails to notice anything out of the ordinary. It is not until Ventus almost completely falls off his horse that she finally tears her attention away from her talks. “What-what happen? Are you alright?” She asks caringly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 18, 2007)

A small voice calls out from the tree, "No tall one, we do not want your hospitality.  We want you to drop your arms and surrender for you will be tried by our queen for the crime you have committed.  You will answer to her court for your foolishness.  The Lord of the Mountain is awake after we worked so hard those ages ago for him to be otherwise."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Caramip Ashearth*

“Oh this can’t be good.” Mumbles the Gnome as she looks back to Nik and then towards the surrounding trees. 

OOC: Bardic Knowledge Check on Fay people and their high court system.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 19, 2007)

Silas looks uncertainly at Dartis then back towards the elusive fey.  "Surely, we will be glad to speak before your queen and explain why the elves had us do this thing."  Silas will allow his weapons to be collected by any of the fey creatures who step forward.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 22, 2007)

OOC: Just double-checking, but you are all going to drop your weapons and surrender?

Caramip
[sblock]
From what you've heard of Faerie Queens, their trials and Court revolve around a system of chaos equal to the chaotic nature of the race.  Often penalties can be delivered for perceived insults rather than by a set system of law while clemency may be granted purely for the sake of seeming entertaining and not boorish, although there are strange and binding rules that even the Fey must reluctantly abide by and seem external to their own random system.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 24, 2007)

Dartis puts his arm up in front of Silas.

"No Silas, It was I who set the beast free, it will be I alone who stand for the crime. My friend!" Dartis calls out to the tree, "It was my decision to released the Lord of Mountain and I am fully and soley culpabale. My companions here are not at fault. Please allow them to continue on to their friends and loved ones. I submit myself to your Queen and her justice if you will allow them to continue on their way"

Dartis will toss down his sword and bow on the ground.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 25, 2007)

*"Enough,"* the small voice behind the tree shouts.  *"You will all come with us."*  So saying, the party eventually drop their weapons (although Conn gives a bit of an attitude) and the group walks forward deeper into the forest as they are led by a group of small, winged and dark blue fey.  The creatures are about a foot tall with shimmering wings, moss-colored clothes, large foreheads, and black orb-like eyes.  Each is armed with a bow and quiver, and you also now see several greenish large hounds come forth from the bushes where they had previously been hidden.

As the party walks, the woods in front of them seem to almost melt away but the adventurers are pushed ahead into this twisted scenery.  As you pass through the strange disturbance, the forest seems to once more right itself although each of you have a temporary sense of queeziness.  You had not noticed it before you walked through the disturbance, but now there appears to be a small clearing ahead of you.  As you continue to walk you see that the clearing is full of dancing and flying fey, like the blue creatures leading you.  On a marble, ivy-covered throne in the center sits a human-sized version of the creatures although she is wingless, sits regally, wears a bored expression, and shows little humor.

As you are presented to her, one of the fey demands, *"Kneel, criminals.  You are here to pay for your crimes after Queen Illinia hears your case."*


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 27, 2007)

Silas, not being a criminal, doesn't kneel.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Caramip Ashearth*

While the group is handing over their gear, Caramip tries her best to keep her instruments with her. As she feels that they will undoubtedly come in handy later. 

As they trudge through fey enchanted forest Caramip discreetly speaks to the rest of the group. Her tones are soft, just above a whisper. “Do not expect to see here a court system like the ones you may have been exposed to back home. The Fey govern just as chaotic as they live in nature if not more so. When you interact with them, it is best to think of them as educated children. And like all children they prize being entertained and resent boredom."

Once in the clearing she makes her to the front of the group. With a polite bow and in remarkable tune she says, 
“Greetings oh great Queen,
A tale for thee I care to weave,
To a tune that all will believe,
That in the end will show us to be clean,
If nothing else can be seen,
Than all will at least be happy and green.”

OOC: Poetry as evident above, is not something that would listed as one my ‘strengths’. I apologize in advance.

OOC: Bardic Knowledge on the Queens name. Sorry if I am using this skill way too much.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 29, 2007)

Dartis heeds well Cara's advice. When presented he bows formally to Queen Illinia but does not kneel, nobles kneel only to their own lords.

"Hail Queen Illinia, I Captain Baron Dartis Kelnian of Dorthinia greet you on behalf of the great and law abiding nation of Dorinthia."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2007)

Caramip's tune seems to have a strange effect on many of the strange, blue-skinned fey creatures as they dance in the air around the gnome, laughing as they each try unsuccessfully to ruin the song with short small-fisted jabs and tugs at her hair.  At the end of the bard's poetry, they applaud briefly at Caramip's steadiness before returning to their former positions.

Dartis moves up next and greets the queen, but does not kneel nor does anyone else in the party.  The lithe fey woman arches an eyebrow slightly then asks in a slightly insulted, yet still bored voice, "So men of Dorin, why do you refuse the courtesy of kneeling in my presence?"

Silas answers, "He demanded that the criminals kneel.  We are not criminals."

The queen moves a hand to her lips, perhaps to hide a smirk or frown.  A light seems to shine in her eyes for a moment before she asks, "You have freed the Lord of the Mountain, also called Land's Death for that is why he was imprisoned by us so long ago.  The Avariel came to us, as they felt both the Locusi and this beast destroy so much nature that we depended upon for both survival and inspiration.  Though we usually shunned the Avariel, in this their cause was ours and so it was we who taught them to understand the threat they faced.  When the creature burrowed once more into its home inside the great mountain, we chained it with song and dreams so that the Avariel would use their magic to slay the creature forever.  And yet they refused this, building a temple to watch over the creature's eternal sleep for killing was anathema to the fools and they even designed a way to awaken the creature if they could find a safe home for it.  So we spent many long years fearing the awakening of Land's Death, and here he is freed from his mountain and ready to devastate our land once more... all because of you.  He will feed, and perhaps since the Lord needs to sleep often he will not disturb these lands for decades.  And yet still, his coming is inevitable.  So tell me once more, how you will not be guilty of what is to come."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 30, 2007)

"I admit to freeing the Lord of the Mountain Queen Illinia. But it was done as a last resort. My people have been hard pressed by the Tallione Empire. The Elves of the Silver Forest have given us some shelter. But are hard pressed to hold the Tallione from their own borders. On top of this came raids from the orcs, against both New Dorinthia and Saleentra. The Elves cannot hold off both the orcs and Tallione. In order for my people to exist one of these threats had to be removed. In speaking with the council of Saleentra, it was suggested that if a way to remove the threat of the orcs were found, both nations might benefit. It was suggested to us by Councilman Varel that we awaken the Lord of the Mountain, not knowing fully it's nature, that it might cause enough destruction among the orcs to ensure our safety for some time to come. I would have you know it was not an easy decision, especially not understanding all that may happen. But if indeed the beast will sleep again, it's destruction will not last forever. And Nature herself offers destruction; fire, storm, earthquake, and tornado. Is the Lord of the Mountain not itself a part of Nature as well?Is so, what ever destruction occurs must still be a part of nature. 

I apologies for undoing your seals and enchantments. What was done was done for the salvation of my people. It was my decision and mine alone. Should you find need for punishment in spite of our tale and plea, I would ask that I then alone serve it. But before you mete out judgement too quickly, I would offer my services, and that of those who would follow me. If you can enslumber the beast again, and provide us a means to kill it, we shall not fail in such a task. The Rider has always revered nature and if we can atone for our actions by such a deed, we or at the least, I shall." replies Dartis with another low bow to the Queen.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 1, 2007)

The Queen looks humored, "Ahh... so you courageous heroes would seek to silence the beast once more?  Land's Death cannot be stopped, however... not until it wears itself and goes back to being the sleeping Lord of the Mountain.  Although there might be a way to force it to slumber for further millenia once it settles down to rest once more.  But we will need you to bring back an artifact, a rare object that still holds some of the Avariel's dwindling power.  But before you go, there must be a fitting punishment for he who has released the beast back onto the land.  The cost of your transgression is this... one of you will lose your greatest desire.  And should I tell you what your desire is, human noble?"  The fey queen asks Dartis as she stares menacingly at him before closing her eyes and seeming to go into a trance.

"If you accept this punishment you will never live to see a reborn Dorinthian nation, nor will its rebirth be guarenteed, for that is your greatest desire and it is that which we will take from you.  Does anyone else want to step forward and accept our punishment in his stead?  What will you give up?  Your talents?  Your senses?  The safety of your own family?"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2007)

Silas starts at the pronouncement of the Faerie Queen.  The punishment is harsh and he trembles as he briefly considers stepping forward to take the punishment instead.  But he knows his greatest desire and losing his family is not something he can even consider.  He wants Dorinthia to be free, strong, and safe but not at the loss of his family.  He stares, unseeing, at the ground and shakes with guilt.  Overwhelmed, he drops to his knees and calls out to the Queen.  "It's too much!"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Caramip Ashearth*

“Their judgments need no reason but are also subject to ‘entertaining’ negotiation. Try to use the chaos that drives them to our advantage.” Whispers Caramip in low tones to the rest of the group. With a smirk she withdraws from her sack a bamboo Syter looking pipe. Putting the pipes up to her face she effortless begins to play a fitting tune for their current predicament. 

OOC: I am imagining something similar to traditional Asian culture music. Something that one might here during epic Asian battles.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 2, 2007)

Visions of Dorinthia flash by Dartis' eyes. Closing them briefly he addresses the Queen once more.

"Nay, I reject your cause and your punishment. I think it may be more interesting to see what Land's Death does when it reaches your secluded glade." replies Dartis with cold eyes.

"Still, without charge or authority by you, I will still seek to silence the beast. It was I who set it free and I who will seek to restore it to slumber. I do this not for you, but from the desire to protect my people, despite your threat to them. So I will seek this artifact. But as to your so-called punishment, I reject it utterly. This is not the time for punishments in any case. If I perish in my task, that shall be punishment enough I deem. The chaos caused by Land's Death has occured before, and will occur again. It  is a part of the seenily random forces of nature. When and where it appears is as chance as a tornado or flood. So I reject your punishment as too severe. Should you even have such ability to enforce such a punishment, then so prove it. I can accept not living to see Dorinthia rise again, so long as it does. If you can assure me of such Queen, then I can accept not seeing it again. But this discussion is better suited for another time, I have a beast to trap before my greatest desire changes."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 2, 2007)

With Caramip's quiet reassurance and Dartis' cool confidence, Silas stands up and pulls himself together.  He steps over to Dartis' side and quietly says, "I stand with you, my Lord."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 5, 2007)

The queen seemed to smile at Silas and Caramip as they seemed unsure of what to do next, but her eyes narrow at Dartis' declaration and challenge.  "There is always a punishment for every poor decision we make, young lord, and it is not so easy to escape such repercussions.  Still, you are correct in that we need to act now and find a solution before Land's Death becomes a threat to our homes here in the south."  So saying, she raises a hand and the air begins to shimmer behind you.  "Step through the portal behind you and go to the land of the gnomes.  There, inside their ancient meeting hall, is a great statue of their founder.  Unknown to those gnomes, behind the statue is the crypt of their founder's own ancestors and the sealed crystal tomb of Illian the Betrayer, who they and the Avariel buried long ago.  Inside the tomb you will find the ability to move the very earth itself, a secret long forgotten and that can be used to seal Land's Death in his slumber when he enters his home to sleep and becomes Lord of the Mountain once more.  Know that your punishment is still in the coming, but do this and it will only be one of you that has to suffer.  Try to escape this judgement and avoid stopping Land's Death and we will act against you all."  After speaking her decision, the queen smiles and sits back into her chair.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 7, 2007)

Dartis glares back at the queen. "Threats do not become your fair visage your majesty. I shall go to recover this artifact, of that have no doubt. And I shall never evade punishment for a wrong I have done, so long as it is fair and just. The Rider shall be my final judge as to my punishment and he alone shall weigh my actions and my soul. For now I have another task I must do to ensure the safety of my people. Once you have returned my weapons I shall gladly go." says Dartis with a stiff and formal bow to Queen Illinia.

OOC: Once given his weapons, Dartis give a look to Silas, Caramip and the others and will enter the portal, preferably with Swift. If not he will charge the fey with his care, and demand assurances of his good treatment.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 8, 2007)

The Fey take you from the presence of the Fey Queen and through a wall of shimmering air.  Once you pass through you again feel a strange sensation float over you and you find yourselves once more by the area of forest that you first encountered the small creatures and dropped your weapons.  Your weapons are on the ground where you have left them and the small, winged fey seem to have left you unhindered.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2007)

Silas sighs.  "No, they couldn't just send us there directly.  That would be too easy..."  He picks up his staff and dagger.  "I may not like it, but...sooner started, sooner done, as my father says."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 10, 2007)

You begin your journey south to the gnomish lands, but your trip does not begin well.  Late in the night, on Conn's watch, the party is woken by Nikolos' yells.  As he was laying asleep, a winged fey creature nicked his side with a blade that was likely poisoned for the priest began to feel a wave of paralysis flow through his body.  He was able to fight off the effects long enough to beat off two of the creatures who had approached his face with blades drawn.  The tiny creatures fled as they realized that their secret intentions had been discovered, and whatever fate they had in store for the priest was avoided.  It would seem that Nikolos was the one chosen by the Fey Queen to be punished.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 10, 2007)

Dartis awakens to the cries. "Damn fey, can't leave these things until _after_ we have stopped the beast that will destroy us all" he mumbles rolling his eyes.

Dartis awakens Caramip and Silas "I have no skill with healing or the fey. Can you see to Nikolos. I will stand guard with Conn the rest of the night"

Clasping Silas on the shoulder, he says "Thank you my friend for coming with me again on another foolish errand. I know I have kept you from your family for a long time. Every moment that sees a reunion, seems to turn into another separation. For that I am sorry. But I appreciate that those who follow me do so from loyalty and not just obligation."

OOC: Rats, I was hoping it would be Barok


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 11, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Dartis awakens to the cries. "Damn fey, can't leave these things until _after_ we have stopped the beast that will destroy us all" he mumbles rolling his eyes.
> 
> OOC: Rats, I was hoping it would be Barok




Barok snorts "A good demonstration of our new mistress' trustworthiness. What's to stop her from doing the same to all of us once we've fetched the artifact for her? Why should we run her errands at all, when she treats us like this? I say we get some cold iron weapons, get the artifact for ourselves and bury that insane witch in the ground along with the Lord of the Mountain. Damn, she reminds me of that other fairy queen, Genderwine or whatever his name was..."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Caramip Ashheart*

The small Gnomes nods her sheepishly and moves to care for Nik’s wounds. Afterwards, as Nik falls comfortable back to bed she moves back the group and asks in a quite cheerful voice, “So how do we get there and who do we talk to once we are there?”


----------



## Fenris (Aug 15, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> The small Gnomes nods her sheepishly and moves to care for Nik’s wounds. Afterwards, as Nik falls comfortable back to bed she moves back the group and asks in a quite cheerful voice, “So how do we get there and who do we talk to once we are there?”




"Silas and I helped save the gnomes from a large invasion of gnolls and kobolds recently. Once there I am sure that the king will grant us access to the tomb based upon our past service to the kingdom." replies Dartis

"They took heavy casualties that day, what we wouldn't have given for Nikolos and you Caramip"

A smile that is rare these days crosses the young nobles face "Silas remember poor Rix that day. He couldn't decide who to shoot first, the gnomes he hated or the kobolds he despised!"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2007)

Silas faces Dartis quietly, accepting his words.  "Thank you, my lord.  I am sorry, my courage has wavered these past few days but you can count on me.  I will stand with you until the end of this and beyond."

-----

Silas chuckles.  "Yes, Rix was always a dead-on shot.  But his crossbow wavered that day quite a bit."  Silas suddenly falls solemn.  "I wonder how that scaly little bugger is getting on.  Did you ever meet him, Barok?  I think the two of you would have gotten on quite well.

And I've been thinking about our fey problem.  I've a spell that may help but it is of a very short duration and so is of limited help.  I'll keep thinking on it, just in case."


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 17, 2007)

"Scaly little bugger," Barok smiles fondly, "we had a run-in at the battle of New Dorinthia. His tribe helped turn the tide for us, but plundered the battlefield as payment. He rules as a king while we run errands for the queens..."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Scaly little bugger," Barok smiles fondly, "we had a run-in at the battle of New Dorinthia. His tribe helped turn the tide for us, but plundered the battlefield as payment. He rules as a king while we run errands for the queens..."





"Jealous Barok? Of a kobold? I wouldn't trade places with Rix for anything. You may have run into him, but get to know him more and he is green all the way through. Much as I may miss our verbal jousting, and his occasional insight, he was someone I would not have wanted on these ventures."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2007)

Luckily, Nikolos hasn't been hurt as he woke up before they could perform whatever twisted act they had in mind.  Meanwhile, Conn is curious on how the group plans to proceed and if he should be prepared for anything during the journey if everyone does wish to head for the land of the gnomes.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 21, 2007)

"I follow Lord Kalnian, Conn.  I'm sure your skill at arms will be welcome but you should be ready for anything.  Especially if the fey have decided to make this journey difficult for us.  If you have any folk wisdom concerning dealing with the fey then, please, share it.  My own training in that area is...limited."  Silas peers eastwards, trying to gauge how much time before dawn.  "But now, I'm for getting a bit more sleep before sunrise."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 21, 2007)

The rest of the night goes without event, though not without a feeling of wariness as even the slightest of noises may be an ambitious Fey.  The party takes no extra precautions to guard themselves in their camps, but go unmolested through the next few days as they journey to the southeast through woods and then into marsh.  The swamps are treacherous at times, but luckily no one falls into peril and you avoid becoming lost.  Barok has a knowledge of scouting in wilderness and it is he who is able to bring the party through the worst of it, though Caramip believes she sees several lizark-like humanoids watching through the shrouded mists.  Finally the group arrives in the Loughphray Hills and is greeted by Phly Loughphray, the gnomish delegate who spends much of his time travelling between New Dorinth and his own people.  He greets you warmly and asks how your journey has gone, though he knows much of the details since he saw you off before you left for the orcish lands.  Taking you inside a gnomish alehouse, he brings a couple of flagons and small mugs to the several tables by a chimney before getting comfortable and asking, "So my friends, tell me what brings your band back to our hills.  Do the orcs stir once more?"


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 21, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Jealous Barok? Of a kobold? I wouldn't trade places with Rix for anything. You may have run into him, but get to know him more and he is green all the way through. Much as I may miss our verbal jousting, and his occasional insight, he was someone I would not have wanted on these ventures."




"At least I won't be eating any of the gnomes."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 22, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Taking you inside a gnomish alehouse, he brings a couple of flagons and small mugs to the several tables by a chimney before getting comfortable and asking, "So my friends, tell me what brings your band back to our hills.  Do the orcs stir once more?"





Dartis relaxes for the first time in a long while. A cozy fire, a comfortable chair and a mug of ale were small things, but after the long road, they felt quite luxurious. After a  moment to enjoy the ale, Dartis straightens up and his face becomes hard as he relates their purpose.

"Yes my friend, the orcs have arisen again. They have attacked our young city, and attacked the elves in their forest home. They were beaten back, but barely. They are a great threat to Saleentra and New Dorinth. Saleentra cannot hold back both Tallione and the orcs, and Tallione is still bent upon the destruction of all Dorinthians. So to reduce the threat of the orcs, my companions and I, under the direction sof the Council of Saleentra set free a beast. A Horrible monstrosity called the Lord of the Mountain. Or asleep he is called that, and Land's End awake. It is a ravenous beat that cannot be defeated, I am heartbroken to have unleashed this plague upon the world, but did so in the hopes of saving my people.

I now come to you Master Loughphray, for assistance. I need your help to set things aright, to put the beast back to sleep. I need neither magic nor men, The Rider knows your people have suffered enough of late. But I do need a favor, one that will cost you very little. I need access to the ancient meeting hall of your people, and I need you to trust me, that what we do we do for the safety of all the peoples of the lands. We need to find an ancient secret crypt located within the hall. We shall not destroy any of your ancestor's works, but we need somehting hidden within"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2007)

Phly looks at Dartis in surprise as he mentions the secret hall that the Fey had spoke.  "I would not trust the words of the Fey, but still let us see if there is any truth to this," the gnome suggests.  "It's late now and we can investigate without rousing too many concerns from the elders."  The gnome leaves you to finish your drinks as he goes and fetches a tool-kit and then comes back in order to lead you to the main hall that the last of the gnomish defenders stood in front of during the goblin and gnoll attacks.

Alongside each of the side walls of this large chamber are tall statues of notable gnomish heroes and leaders from the clan's beginnings.  As you walk further down the hall you see that the condition of the statues grows more weathered the closer you walk to the opposite end.  When you arrive at the final statue you see that unlike the others it rests against the narrower wall opposite of the entrance and faces towards your approach.  The features of this gnome leader is no longer discernable as time has caused much of the face to crumble.  Phly explains apologetically that the statue is more than two thousand years old.  The five foot statue stands on a square platform that is another five feet in height, bringing the entire structure to ten feet in its entirety.  The robed gnome appears to be shouting at something with his left hand upraised as if he was commanding someone's attention or perhaps ordering someone to stop.  In his right hand is a stone sceptre of authority, but moved slightly back as if prepared to be used as a club rather than as a symbol of respect.   Phly grumbles to himself as he pulls out a small hammer and beats around the wall and statue, testing for hints of a passage, but also looking back towards the party as if hoping that they might have an idea of what to do next.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

As the group enters the tavern Caramip instantly disappears among her fellow kin with smiles and greetings from all sides. Later she is seen swapping stories and socializing throughout the tavern with the local populace. It is quite obvious that she content with leaving the ‘business’ to others within the group. 

Caramip, very proficiently and quite happily plays the role of the ‘group tour guide’ as her and her fellow friends makes their way through the Gnomish tomb. She expertly tells quick but informative tales about each Gnomish figure displayed within the hall. As they come to the end of the tunnel she does her best to help find this secret chamber.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 23, 2007)

Barok smirks at the gnome, "Let me have a look at that.",  and starts a systematic search of the statue and its surroundings. (take 20)


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 23, 2007)

Silas listens with interest to Caramip's tales of the Gnomish heroes but he stands back out of the way and watches when Barok begins to search.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 24, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
Right away you notice that there are linear grooves along the ground leading from the base of the statue, although these grooves are covered in grime from the ages and would look like indentations from worn stone rather than purposeful masonry.  It would appear as if the statue slides to the right side, but the activating mechanism does not seem to be around the square base or the wall.
[/sblock]

Silas and Caramip
[sblock]
You casually note that the statue and hall seem to be thousands of years old, and it is likely that if there was a passage behind the structure that it has been forgotten about for many gnomish generations.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 25, 2007)

"Anyone find anything yet?" Asks Caramip


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 26, 2007)

"See these grooves here?" Barok points them out. "Seems the old fairy was right after all. Now we'll just have to find a way to activate the mechanism."  Barok keeps looking.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 26, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "See these grooves here?" Barok points them out. "Seems the old fairy was right after all. Now we'll just have to find a way to activate the mechanism."  Barok keeps looking.





"Well if our freind is two thousand years old, and his successors came after him, unless the tomb was constructed long after he died, the mechanism must be around the statue or this oldest area." offers Dartis.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2007)

A look of serious concentration crosses Silas' normally open and friendly face.  He rubs the short beard that he hasn't yet taken the time to shave off.  "This hall is likely that old.  So the mechanism _could_ be anywhere in here.  Seems like it would be close to the statue itself, though."  Still trying to stay out of anyone else's way, Silas begins to study the stonework in more detail to see if he can discover anything.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2007)

Silas climbs up on the statue with an athletic hop, then takes a closer examination of the stone gnome.  He grabs the arm of the statue and its waist suddenly and gives the statue a twisting push, but doesn't seem to get anywhere with the effort.

Silas
[sblock]
You notice that there are ancient grooves on the base of the statue, as if it can be turned.  You hold an arm and give it a push and it feels as if it budges slightly, but you don't have the strength to push it further on your own.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 28, 2007)

Barok, finding no other clues, helps Silas push the statue.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2007)

The night continues while the party has little luck finding the way passed the statue or any kind of secret mechanism.  Some of the party members decide to call it a night while Silas, Caramip, Dartis, Barok, and Phly continue their search.

(OOC: Just wanted a way to move out the PCs that had players who haven't posted in awhile.  If anyone is playing lurker and I haven't named your character as one who is continuing the search, please speak up now so that I may consider your PC still active.)

Barok joins Silas at trying to turn the statue and budges it a few inches.  Giving it one more effort, the duo succeed in turning the statue towards the wall, which promptly begins to open with a horrible grating noise into a six-foot wide passage while the statue's platform slides to the side to allow you to easily access the opening.  The passage continues for roughly seven feet before descending into a spiraling stone staircase, covered in a layer of dust from the neglect of time.  Dust particles float in the air, obscuring some of your vision and causing you to cough hoarsely.  "Well, I would say that you Dorinthians are always surprising," Phly announces as he pulls a torch from his backpack and lights it.  "So who is up for a little spelunking?"

OOC: Intentions and party order, please.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Well that is definitely not something you see everyday. And who said tombs are dull and boring!” Pipes the cheerful Gnome as she peers down the dark entrance to the hidden tomb. “Barok I believe the honors are all yours.” She says as she motions towards the rogue and then towards the tunnel.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2007)

Silas coughs as a cloud of dust billows out of the secret passageway.  He shoots Barok a wry grin, motions towards the dark entry, and firmly grasps his staff.  "I'm ready."


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 30, 2007)

Barok bows, smirking, and proceeds slowly down the stairs, looking for traps and other dangers.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 30, 2007)

Dartis, bow in hand follows Barok down the passage.

OOC: Is Phly coming as well?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2007)

Barok starts first, with Phly following and carrying a torch to guide his way.  Dust fills the air and a dank smell like a cave fills your nostrils as you descend down a series of steps that seem to have been untouched for countless generations.  Eventually the steps stop at the start of a wide antechamber, and you estimate that you have descended about fifteen feet down.  The chamber is about 30 feet wide by 80 feet long and has a ceiling that reaches a height of 10 feet.  Fourteen statues are arrayed in two rows, the first of which stand close to the stairs while the farthest ones are near an archway that leads into another room at the far end.  Each of the statues seem to be that of a gnome, but they dress in robes that are not of the same style as their modern kin and they show the effects of age in a similar way that the old statue in the gnomish meeting hall did.  There is writing on the top of the archway, but you are too far to make it out.

Barok
[sblock]
Your sharp eyes notice something odd about the center statues.  They seem almost goblinoid in appearance.  Also, each of the other statues seem to be separated from one another from an interval of about 4 or 5 feet.  These are in the middle and are separated by only two feet from the gnomish statues on either side of them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 31, 2007)

Dartis starts to step out into the hallway and remembers Barok's warning at the Hall of the Lord of the Mountain and stops to let Barok inspect it first. As he waits he looks down at Caramip and Phly. Giving a small smile at the look of awe and reverence they have here in the hall of their ancestors. But the smile slowly fades from the young nobles face as he recalls all the history and artifacts of his ancestors. Destroyed, defiled and desecrated by the Tallione. All gone along with Dorinthia. New Dorinthia may save her people, but much of her history is lost. Dartis shakes the tears welling up in his eyes away so he can see.

"Caramip, Silas" Dartis says softly "When, or if we ever get back, please remind me to commission the two of you to write down as much of Dorinthian history as we know."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

She scratches her head with a confused look as she stares at the ancient statues. “I don’t get it. It almost looks like some kind of unfinished chess game.” She says out load to know one in particular. “I wonder what that says.” She asks as she notices the ancient writings on the ceiling. “Nik can you…” She is about to ask but then gives a pout as she remembers that the sage went back to his room. Looking back to the ceiling she channels her innate powers and hopes she can read the writings without her friend. 

OOC: Casts Light on the ceiling and then Detect Magic on herself. If the lettering radiates magic she will then cast Read Magic on herself.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 31, 2007)

Barok looks at the statues carefully, searching both for traps or anything of value. Noticing the oddity he looks closer, before snorting, "It seems these gnomes are decended from goblins. I didn't even know that was possible." he casts a glance at Caramip and decides not to say anything too offensive. "Look at the way they're standing, so close to the fullblood at their side..." He takes a closer look.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 1, 2007)

Barok notices that one of the first statues seems to have an odd necklace around its neck that is evidently not a carving, but actual jewelry.  He decides not to touch it since he wants to check on the other parts of the room before disturbing anything.  Caramip casts a _light_ spell which reveals more details of the two central statues.  As Barok moves up to the goblin-like statues, he notices that their faces are carved into an almost fiendish expression and that they stand at the height of a human.  The statues do not seem to be flattering of goblins.

Caramip then casts _detect magic_, and begins to walk towards the letters on the archway.  As she nears Barok, however, she senses that the goblinoid statues radiate an aura of magic.  As the rogue continues to examine the one to the right he notices that dirt and dust seem to be crumbling lightly away from the hands of the stone statue.  As he continues to observe his eyes grow wide when suddenly Caramip yells a warning and the statue's hands clench into fists.  The statue swings at the rogue, but Barok's reflexes kick in thanks to the gnome's shout and the stone fist sails harmlessly over his head.  He hears a rumble of stone and sees the second goblin-like statue walk from its place and close in on Caramip who had moved close to Barok.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 1, 2007)

"By the Rider!"  exclaims Dartis seeing statues come to life. He quickly fires off a pair of arrows at the statue on the left.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 1, 2007)

"ing gargoyles!" Barok dodges away from the one who attacked him, throwing a tanglefoot bag at its feet.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 2, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Caramip, Silas" Dartis says softly "When, or if we ever get back, please remind me to commission the two of you to write down as much of Dorinthian history as we know."




Silas nods in response to Dartis' request and slips into thought.  His actual knowledge of Dorinthia's history is slight but his travels with his father introduced him to many of her peoples.  Maybe this would be enough for his lord.  Lost in this thought, Silas wanders down the steps coughing occasionally to clear his throat.  Blinking as the dim light suddenly becomes brighter with Caramip's spell, he is caught off guard by Barok's curse.  Swinging his staff up to grab it in the two-handed grip that has become almost second nature during his recent travels Silas looks around to discover what danger threatens.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Watch out!” Shouts Caramip as she watches the statues come alive. With Barok at her side she backs away from the advancing statues and takes a defensive position behind those who are a bit taller than her. “Talk about irony! Who ever heard of Goblin statues guarding a Gnome tomb?”  She says to the group though full expecting not to get an answer. With little effort she takes a firm hold of her drums and infuses them with her natural magical energies.  

Move action: Finds cover (if possible)
Swift Action: Cast Inspiration Boost
Standard Action: Bardic Music (+3 Attack; +4 Damage; +2 Saves vs Charm & Fear) 

Current Spell Count: 1st Round
1st: 4/6
2nd 4/5
3rd: 3/3


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 3, 2007)

OOC: Yes, combat has started.

Caramip begins to play a tune to bolster the party's confidence so that her comrades might fight better as the golem near Barok swings and misses the rogue.  The thief responds by tossing a tanglefoot bag at the thing's feet and stopping it fast.  As the golem tries to snap free, Dartis fires two arrows in quick succession although only one hits and barely manages to gouge out a small chip of masonry from the golem's forehead.  The second golem swings at Caramip, but the gnome nimbly rolls out of the way while Phly moves up and casts a strange spell that causes a spray of colors to erupt from his fingers although they seem to have had little effect on the golem.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Knowing full well that he talents will have little to no effect on the walking chuncks of stone, she instead does her bast to back away. While trying to dodge the flying fists that aim to bruise her severly she calls out to the group and says, "Um, a little help please!".

Full Action: Move out of melee range
Free Action: Maintains Bardic Music (+3 Attack; +4 Damage; +2 Saves vs Charm & Fear) 

Current Spell Count: 2nd Round
1st: 4/6
2nd 4/5
3rd: 3/3


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 5, 2007)

Barok dodges out of the way of the entangled golem and attack the other one. "Concentrate on this one," he advises the others, "The other one is no threat for now."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 5, 2007)

Seeing that his arrows are having little effect upon the living statues, Dartis pulls his sword and heads in to let Caramip make a safe retreat.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2007)

Taking Barok's advice, Silas turns from the stone creature he was about to attack and towards the other.  Chanting loudly he points the end of his staff at the creature and a bolt of searing hot light spears towards the creature.

Casting Scorching Ray


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2007)

The first statue to the party's left continues to struggle against the tangled goo that covers its lower body, while the party engages the one on the right.  Caramip tumbles backwards while continuing to play, but before the second statue can take advantage Barok charges in with his rapier causes sparks to glance off the stone surface of the creature as he buries a deep gouge across its chest.  Dartis comes in next with his own blade and chips off a chunk of the creature's right arm.  Two stone fists come dangerously close to the rogue's head, but he dodges both artfully.  Silas casts a spell while behind Dartis, but his aim nearly goes off as Dartis feels a ray of heat nearly singe his shoulder.  The _scorching ray_ continues along its path unmolested, however, burning into the statue's right side and partially melting its torso (OOC: Damn, that spell is effective).  Phly moves behind the goblin-like golem and gives it a crack with his staff.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 7, 2007)

Barok keeps attacking the statue with both weapons, trying hopelessly to find a weak spot in its stony flesh.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Safe from becoming a bloody stain on the stone floor, the nimble Gnome un-slings her crossbow and takes aim at the advancing golem. 

OOC: 
Move Action: Draws L. Crossbow +1
Standard Action: Shoots un-tangled golem (Att: +11, Dam: 1d6+5)
Inspire Courage: 5 Rounds (+3 Attack; +4 Damage; +2 Saves vs Charm & Fear)
Current Spell Count: 3rd Round
1st: 4/6
2nd 4/5
3rd: 3/3


----------



## Fenris (Sep 8, 2007)

"Silas, I think you need to do the bulk of this work. Barok and I'll keep chipping away at it to keep it away from you"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 8, 2007)

The tangled gunk wrapped around the first statue begins to tear as the creature continues to struggle towards the party.  In her haste, Caramip's shot goes wild as she gets to a safe corner, turns, and fires.  Barok attacks twice, but has his own problems as his rapier glances off harmlessly although his dagger takes another chunk off stone off the construct's torso.  Dartis also renders his aid, although his blade also glances off the creature's tough skin.  The stone statue returns the favor, and misses with a punch but hits with a backhand from his sturdy hand (-10 hps to Dartis).  Silas attacks next, using his wand of magic missiles and blowing a deep gouge into the creature's chest.  It staggers for a moment, but stays up as Phly misses wide with a swing from his staff.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 8, 2007)

Dartis lets out a grunt as the heavy hand connects with him. But he sees the statue weakening, not due to any physical force, but the arcane powers of Silas. He doggedly stands and returns a blow to the statue hoping the next bit of magic from Silas can drop this thing before they have to deal with the other one.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 9, 2007)

Silas looks around, keen eyes taking in the battle as it swirls around the room.  As he looks on, Barok's rapier deflects off the creature's heavy skin and doing little, if any, visible damage.  _Magic.  It's more susceptible to magic._  Mentally reviewing the spells he has memorized Silas silently curses himself as he realizes that he neglected to change his spells after their travels.

He sighs and quickly decides upon an action.  Quietly he offers up a prayer to the gods, "Mother Goddess, guide me and shelter us all."  Raising his voice he calls out to Dartis.  "Dartis!  Your blade!  I must enchant it!"  Hoping Dartis can find a moment to swing his sword around and within his reach Silas begins casting _Magic Weapon_.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2007)

Dartis hears Silas and nods. He keeps the blade in play to threaten the statue and defend himself, but pulls the sword back towards Silas long enough for him to cast whatever magics he is going to before striking the statue.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 11, 2007)

Barok too hears Silas call and seeing that his weapons do little damage he changes his tactics, striking against the feet of the statue, hoping to bring it off balance. (ooc: Improved Trip) If sucessful he tries to stab it in whatever weak spots and cracks Silas blasts may have created.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 11, 2007)

Caramip fires another crossbow bolt, although this one pierces straight through the melted part of the statue's side and shatters something deep inside the creature, causing cracks to form along its surface.  Suddenly the party becomes aware of the second statue, as it breaks free with a loud tear from the sticky substance that held it and drives a punch solidly into Dartis' back, causing the noble to feel several ribs groan and nearly break (-15 hps to Dartis).

Barok ignores the threat behind him and successfully drives his blade in between the creature's legs.  Although the first statue would normally be too heavy to successfully trip, Caramip's shot and Barok's quick jerk is just enough to cause the creature to topple with a solid thud, making it simple for a nearly stunned Dartis to drive his now enchanted blade deep into one of the larger cracks that has appeared on the statue's surface.  The force of Dartis' strike causes greater cracks to appear until the statue is covered in a spiderweb pattern of lines before crumbling into large chunks of stone.

Phly turns towards the second unharmed statue and takes out a sling, but his shot goes wide and the creature continues to advance towards Dartis and Barok.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2007)

Not taking the time to celebrate the destruction of the first statue, Silas turns his attention to the second.  He hefts his staff in one hand and tosses it onto the ground in front of him.  _I hope this thing wasn't permanently broken,_ he thinks.  "Kerastes, I summon you!  Attack my foe!"

standard action to summon the python from the Python Rod


----------



## Fenris (Sep 12, 2007)

Knowing a couple more hits like that will drop him, Dartis brings forth the Shield of Kings, hoping the ancient sheild will help protect him as he strikes at the new statue.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 12, 2007)

Barok will attempt to trip the other golem, if successful he'll get another (normal) attack on it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2007)

Caramip changes targets and lets loose another bolt, and chips away at the creature's skin.  At the same time the statue punches twice at Barok, one fist crushing his shoulder while the second punch catches the rogue across the face (-27 hit points to Barok, who is now at -1 hps).  The rogue is somehow able to stay conscious and on his feet, though his trip attack only serves to nearly snap his blade.  Dartis attacks next, his sword chipping a larger chunk of stone out of the creature's arm.  Phly rushes to the dazed Barok and hands him a potion, although the gnome is too focused on the creature to mention what it does.  Finally, Silas places his staff in between the party and the statue and summons forth his giant snake, who forms and raises his head curiously at the incoming stone creature.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2007)

In his relief that the magical snake was not permanently slain and seeing the precarious position that his friends are in, Silas fairly yells at the snake, "Attack the statue!"  He points at the deadly construction and tries to step around his friends to get a clear shot so that he can bathe the creature in the fires of his Burning Hands.

move action: attempt to position self for spell
standard action: cast Burning Hands


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 13, 2007)

Barok withdraws from the enemy he'd underestimated, feeling the agony of his wounds trough a dull drowsiness. Too tired to stand he leans against the wall a safe distance away from the golem.
Next round, if he's still consious, he'll pull out a potion of CLW and drink it.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2007)

Dartis sees Barok go down and tries to place himself between the statue and Barok so he can drag himself to safety. "Got more of that magic Silas?" asks Dartis swinging his sword at the statue again, hoping the next blow produces the final crack.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2007)

Caramip takes another shot and hits once more with her crossbow, creating a crack on the surface of the creature's chest.  The stone statue seems not to notice, and instead drives its fist at the snake in front of it, its stone fists smacking into Silas' snake with enough force to drive a painful hiss from it.

Barok takes the opportunity to fall back and quaffs a potion he had handy which restores him somewhat (+9 hps back to Barok).  Dartis flanks the construct and chips a section of its shoulder away, while Phly's sling shot misses the creature entirely causing the gnome to swear under his breath.

Silas takes the opposite flank of the statue, and with great care lets loose with a stream of fire from his fingertips, which melts a portion of the creature's side.  At the same time the snake rushes forward and wraps itself around the statue, slowing the statue down somewhat as it wrestles to remove the creature from its torso.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Moving her feet as best she can, she stops with her crossbow and moves next to Barok but out of the statues reach. As the rogue looks at her she offers him her enchanted short sword and the groups healing wand. As he grasps the sword she quickly envokes the wand, letting its divine magic wash over him.  

OOC: 
Not too sure if she can do all of this in one round. 
Inspire Courage: 1 Round Left (+3 Attack; +4 Damage; +2 Saves vs Charm & Fear)
Current Spell Count: 7th Round
1st: 4/6
2nd 4/5
3rd: 3/3


----------



## Fenris (Sep 15, 2007)

"Good snake"  mutters Dartis as he takes aim at te statue again.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 15, 2007)

Caramip waves her wand and heals Barok by magically repairing a concussion he had received to his head (+7 hps back to Barok).  Meanwhile the statue moves to strike at the snake that is wrapping around him, but awkwardly stumbles instead, allowing the party to take advantage of its clumsiness.

Barok is the first to do so, moving in once more and scoring a deep hit against the creature's torso which forms several more cracks on the weakening monster.  Dartis follows, his blade severing the statue's arm so that it falls and shatters into several pebbles which the nimble nobleman avoids.  Silas fires another shot from his wand and the statue hesitates as if frozen for a moment in time before toppling forward and breaking into hundreds of small pieces.  Silas' snake tumbles into the wreckage and looks around as if puzzled before staring expectantly at its master.

"Wow, you guys certainly don't play around," Phly says admiringly as he puts his sling away and wipes sweat from his brow.  He then stares back up towards the writing that is on the wall and says, "Hmmm.  This is in the language of my people.  It says: 'May we elders find eternal peace in this place, though we bind ourselves forever to the sins we have committed, and may the children forget the tragedies that we caused before we accepted the Way.'


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 15, 2007)

"Well that certianly creates a slew of interesting questions..." Offers Caramip as she continues to spread the divine magic from her wand onto the wounded. "I wonder what it means."

OOC: five charges, three on Dartis and two on Barok. That should make them full. That should be minus six charges total on the wand.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2007)

Dartis sits down heavily on the ground, still breathing hard from the fight and the terrific blow he took to his ribs. He give s weak smile to Barok as he magically heals under Carampis wand. As he himself feels the magic crest over him, he shudders as the pain dissappears. He never could get used to that sensation.

Still on the floor, Dartis reaches over and gives a pat of the shoulder to Caramip along with a smile of true gratitude. He heavily stands. The magic may heal bruises, but the weariness of a battle lingers.

Taking a breath to clear his thoughts, he replies [COLOR=RoyalBlue[COLOR=RoyalBlue]]"I see your ancestors welcome us Phly." [/COLOR] [/COLOR] Dartis says with a grin.

Dartis listens to the words as well. "The Way. What way is that Phly, and have you indeed forgotten their sins?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2007)

Dartis and Barok are fully restored after Caramip goes to work with her wand.  She also notices that Phly's translation is correct, although...

Caramip
[sblock]
The Way is an old saying among the gnomes and isn't really used anymore.  It refers to the proper behavior one should take while dealing with fellow thinking beings, like a code of conduct or a moral guide to treating others as you would be treated.  You don't remember all parts of it as it was an ancient philosophy of gnomes long past and is quite obsolete with the openess that gnomes of today practice.  It always seemed to you as if there was a bit too much mysticism mixed in from the little you've heard about it.
[/sblock]

Phly admits with a cynical shrug, "Well, I'm not too familiar with this Way business, and I have no idea what we might have forgotten besides this passageway, so I suppose we've been good little children and have lost knowledge of whatever the heck they are talking about."  He looks both at the gnome statues whose features are somewhat faded and back to the next archway as if contemplating what else might be found.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2007)

Silas sighs with relief that the stone creature has been tumbled into rubble and that his friends have once again faced the danger and cheated death.  _Now you're just being melodramatic,_ he thinks.  He chuckles nervously and reaches out and grabs the tail of the snake causing it to reform as a staff.  Storing the staff and the wand, he says, "The Way, eh?  Hmm."

Though interesting, philosophy has never been Silas' strong point and he finds himself looking around this area at the statues and the places where the stone creatures rested before they attacked.  He'll look for anything else that looks to be out of place or a possible hiding spot for the object of their search.

Looking back at the others he says, "Is everyone ok?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 17, 2007)

Silas

[sblock]
You find two tiny sapphires (worth about 300gp each) in the center of the rubble where each of the statue's 'hearts' would have been.  Interestingly enough, you also find two necklaces hanging on each of the first gnome statues by where you entered the room.  The necklaces hang on copper cords and have sapphire pendants (500gp each), although the dust and grime that accumulated on them made them difficult to see when you first walked in.  You wonder if the amulets may have let you control the statues, or at least have gotten by them safely.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 17, 2007)

As the party watches Silas search the room they see him remove two small, shining sapphires from the rubble that was once the two statues you have destroyed.  He then walks to the two gnome statues close to where you entered and removes a grime-covered amulet from each of them.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2007)

"Ah, ha!"  Silas grins and, holding something within his hands, hurries over to where his friends are being healed and resting for the moment.  "Take a look at _these_!"  Eagerly he shows the amulets and sapphires.  "If we had these it's possible that we could have controlled those statues or, at least, passed safely.  Of course there are only two..."  He shrugs, obviously certain they would have figured it out if only they had _known_, and it's equally clear that this place has excited his interest and he's ready to explore further.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 18, 2007)

Barok smirks, "Remind me to be more greedy next time." Checking his rapier for damage, he frowns, "I'd rather not run into any more things like that. Give me an enemy of flesh and blood any day, but I could barely scratch these statues... If not for you Silas we may all have died."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 18, 2007)

As they continue to discuss their good fortune, the party steps into the next room past the archway and sees a seemingly empty chamber with two statues, one near the opening from whence the group came and the other across the way against the wall.  The closer statue is of a gnome in robes, his arms crossed.  The second statue that stands against the far wall looks like the gnome's twin or perhaps a second statue of the same man.  The difference is that the closer robed statue looks similar to the gnomes you know of while the feature's of the opposite statue seem granular and faded in a similar fashion of the statues that are in the previous chamber.  It's almost as if the features were carved in a purposeful way instead of being from the affects of time.  Two archways lead to other rooms, one to each of your sides.

Barok and Caramip
[sblock]
You notice that the walls and ceiling and floor at the center of the room seem to have small, barely noticeable holes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 18, 2007)

Barok points out the holes, then investigates them more closely, thinking they might be part of a trap. If he finds nothing he continues searching the room for traps and valuables.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 18, 2007)

Silas smiles though he seems somewhat uncomfortable with Barok's compliment.  "Ah, well, my combat magics are nearly depleted.  So, I hope we don't meet any more of them either."

In the next room Silas won't go far, letting Barok check things out before he enters.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Caramip gives Borak a nod as she too spots the covered holes in the floor. As Borak investigates the holes further she thinks back to the writing in the other room. “If I remember correctly, ‘The Way’ was, or rather is, an old Gnomish greeting philosophy with deep roots in mysticism. Its actual practice stretches way back in time. In ruff translation it means ‘Treat others as you would be treated.'” She says before looking back at the group and continuing. “You’ll never find a Gnome that actually participates in ‘The Way’ let alone finding that even knows about it. Not because it’s bad or evil mind you. It just, well I do not know why we really ever stop. We just did. I guess we just like being more carefree instead.”


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
The holes seem to house a trap of some kind, although you're not sure what kind as you stand at the edge of where they begin.  They cover half of this 30 foot by 30 foot room, and if you had to take a guess you would say the trap would probably activate by pressure on the floor a few steps into this zone of holes.  You don't see an obvious way to deactivate it, although if you could properly guess where the activation point was you might be able to run and jump over most of it and perhaps tumble out of the way before it activated.  You question whether the rest of the party would be as nimble, however.
[/sblock]

Silas
[sblock]
As you approach the holes behind Barok you feel the two sapphire amulets grow warm in your pocket, then you have a feeling that you are being examined somehow followed by a sense of disappointment and a cooling down of the amulets.  It seems to reoccur as you get closer to the trap Barok has found, although the sense of disappointment you feel from the amulets is a puzzle.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 19, 2007)

"By the Mother!" exclaims Silas suddenly (and a little too loudly) from behind Barok.  He digs in his pocket and withdraws the two amulets.  Holding them up he squints and studies them.  Suddenly he laughs.  "I've been found wanting."  He looks over at Caramip and their gnomish guide, Phly.  "But I can think of a couple of people who may meet with an ancient gnomish hero's approval."

Holding the amulets out, one towards Caramip and one towardsl Phly, Silas says, "It is my guess that these are keyed for _gnomes_ and that you'll be able to pass any traps or guardians that we encounter.  Of course, if I'm wrong..."  He briefly looks uncomfortable.  "And I'm not sure if you can guide _us_ past any guardians.  But what can it hurt to try it?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2007)

"Good as any other idea we. Maybe Barok can asess the risk her with these holes."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2007)

Phly and Caramip each wear an amulet and approach the holes along with Barok, who is convinced he can roll out of the way if need be.  As they move towards the trap, Phly claims that he suddenly feels warm and almost joyful while the amulet vibrates softly against his chest.  Caramip describes a similar feeling, and the duo are able to walk along the trapped area without it engaging.  The rest of the party follows, protected by the gnomes and their activated wards.  There is still and archway to the east that leads into a small chamber with miniature statues and an empty-looking one to the west.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 19, 2007)

Barok, about to suggest that they trigger the trap from a safe distance, keeps quiet and follows the gnomes.
After getting past the traps he again takes the lead and scouts ahead.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
The room to the east looks to be a chamber with a bowl-like floor, and you would guess it to be a place of meditation or perhaps prayer.  You can't make out what the small statues are, though, from the outside.  There doesn't seem to be any other exits.

The chamber to the west seems empty, although there are some frescoes on the ceiling that look like humanoids, and there seems to be another archway that leads north from that western chamber.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Caramip who was at first apprehensive about crossing the trap, is now back to her cheerful self as she leads the group through her Kin’s ancient tomb. “So which way?” she asks as she pears down the three possible paths.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 21, 2007)

OOC: Two paths.  One right, one left.  Unless you are counting back?


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2007)

Dartis points to the east tunnel. "Let's try this one first. We're looking for a tomb, so perhaps those statues are burial markers"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2007)

Silas nods his agreement.  "Yes, I agree.  Statuary is frequently used to mark burial sites."  He looks thoughtful for a moment.  "Though I must admit, my knowledge of ancient gnomish burial practices is somewhat lacking."  Grinning (and apparently forgetting the purpose of their foray) he continues, "I'm not against rectifying that lack, however."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2007)

The party enters the next room, their steps echoing against the bowl-like smoothed floor.  This seems to have been a mediation room of some kind as you find yourself feeling at peace with small, granite statuettes forming a ring on a spiral ledge that wraps around the sides of this circular chamber.  As you glance at the small, foot-tall statues you notice an oddity.  The statues of dwarves, goblins, and other humanoids seem well-carved while the ones of the gnomes seem half-built or almost as if the gnomes are partly melted to the ground underneath them.  Whatever the case, there seems to be many scenes of gnomes with other races, and you could easily touch some of the closer statues, although the ones higher up the spiral could only be touched with assistance or a small ladder.  The diameter of the room is 20 feet, although it seems more spacious because of the 12-foot high ceiling.  There doesn't seem to be any exit except for where you have just come.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 24, 2007)

Dartis looks to the other party members to see if this room holds any danger, knowledge or significance.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Caramip helps Barok search the room. She takes particular notice to her necklace and any warning signals that it might give.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2007)

The room seems clear of danger according to Barok and Caramip, while Caramip and Phly do not report any odd feelings from the amulets.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 25, 2007)

With the all clear, Dartis moves into the room. Looking at the statues, he sees if they are moveable or have any inscriptions on them. 
"So is this the way to the Way?" he asks Caramip.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2007)

As Dartis inspects them he sees that each of the statuettes appear to have been carved out of the very earth itself, and although there are no inscriptions to be found he does see that there seem to be scenes depicted.  The earlier scenes show the gnomes appearing to either worship or perhaps conjure pillars of earth and stone from the ground.  Later scenes show crowds of goblins and kobolds bowing underneath several gnome-like figures.  Towards the top is a carving of several of the avariel floating down towards a group of gnomes; some of the gnomes seem to be focused on the winged elves while the others look as if they are turning away.  The next statuettes depict armies of gnomes marching towards each other in what looks to be some kind of civil war although the group with the fewer gnomes is augmented with a large force of goblins and kobolds.  Finally, the last scene shows groups of gnomes splitting off into different cardinal directions, but each group carries a sort of sarcophagus or coffin wrapped in chains.

Silas and Caramip
[sblock]
Also, the gnomes closer to the base of the spiral seem half-finished and grainular in features while the ones higher appear to be carved in a finer sense and seem more like life-like gnomes of today.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Ok. I give.” Sighs Caramip as looks dumbfounded at painted scenes. “Is it for us to presume that we in-slaved Goblins and their kin and then had some kind of racial civil war splitting the nation apart?” She states in a voice filled with disbelief. “I mean I couldn’t come with this kind of stuff even if I tried!” She exclaims as her gaze shifts from one seen to the next only to finally rest on the winged elves. “Why am I not surprised to find you here…”


----------



## Fenris (Sep 26, 2007)

Dartis stares at the images.
"I don't think it was slavery Caramip. I think the Gnomes _created_ the goblins and kobolds. Gave them life. That is why the Way came about. How to treat other sentient creatures. They created the goblins and kobolds, then our good friends the avariel came. It looks like the called them on it. Some gnomes were ashamed, maybe they developed the Way as penance. Others embraced their creations. This lead to a civil war. The avariel didn't like the gmomes creating life it seems. But that would explain the ancient sins they commited, the devotion to the Way, the hope thier children forget, the guardian goblin statues. Caramip, Phly, I think we have a very ancient and dark secret about your people here. But why have chains on the coffin. Obviously there were severla leaders, for each faction perhaps?"

Dartis shakes his head. "History is strange. But come we need to find one of those coffins, or we won't have much more of our own history"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2007)

Silas continues to examine the statues.  He goes alternately from the well-carved gnomes at the top to the poorly carved gnomish figures at the bottom.  Finally, he stops and stares at one of the lower gnome-figures.  His fingers trail over the statuette, lingering over the features.  "I thought at first these were poorly carved, done in a hurry, perhaps.  And less detailed because it is further back in their history."  He scowls and looks at another nearby statue.

"But that doesn't seem right.  See here..."  He points to a statue of a goblin next to one of the gnomish-figures.  "The detail of this creature is much like the detail of the statues of those farther up the line.  So it can't be that these are older and more weathered."

Silas turns, an excited look on his face.  "They are carved in this fashion, with ill-defined features because _that's what gnomes looked like then_!  We have no proof of the details, yet, but if the gnomes were originally creatures from the Elemental Plane of Earth, only roughly humanoid in form, and becoming more and more refined of feature as time passed...."  He trails off to stare in wonder at the statues.  "Astounding!" he murmurs.

Abruptly he walks over to one of the columns the gnomes seem to be worshipping.  "These beings may have brought the gnomes here.  Rulers, perhaps.  And the Lord of the Mountain may have been their god, if they had such a concept then."  He sighs and shrugs helplessly.  "But I don't see how that helps us now unless you are correct, Lord Kalnian, and what we seek has been split and carried away in the coffins."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2007)

Phly grimaces as each of his companions put their own theories forth, although he seems most troubled by the thought of goblin enslavement as he stares long at those particular statuettes.  "How about we assume that we were teachers of the other races rather than enslavers, as I know what I'd rather believe.  Or better yet, let's forget about this room and go find that sarcophagus.  Besides, it seems more likely that those winged creatures are the real trouble-makers in this sculpted history.  It seems they might have caused a civil war.  You've seen these things before, I take it?"  He studies the avariel for a moment and mumbles, "Besides, gnomes were created by the gods so that we might be collectors of knowledge and bringers of good humor.  Everyone knows that."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 29, 2007)

Barok keeps out of the archaeological studies, leaving it to those who give a damn. He snorts a little at Phly's last concern about the winged elves, "The road to hell is paved with good intentions. There's nothing more dangerous than blind idealism. Not only did the flying little buggers damn themselves, but now it seems they dragged you lot down with them. Bloody Good work." he finishes sarcastically.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2007)

Silas smiles blandly and shrugs.  "As interesting as I find this room and its contents, perhaps we should go check out the other chamber.  Maybe it will lead us to that..." He waves one hand distractedly.  "...thing the faeries say we need."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2007)

The party leaves the room, re-enters the chamber at the T-intersection with the holes in the ground (while the amulets the gnomes are wearing seem to again give protection from whatever trap may be here) and takes the western corridor.  This circular room is 30 feet in diameter with a dome-like ceiling that peaks at about 15 feet from the floor.  The room looks as though it might have once possessed heavy furniture as there are deep indentations in the southern and western parts.  A new corridor continues towards the north with a slight grade downwards that causes you to lose sight of what is 60 feet beyond.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2007)

Silas isn't quite convinced of the heavy furniture theory and examines the indentations thoroughly.  If nothing unusual can be found he'll urge the group to continue down the northern corridor.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 4, 2007)

The indentations do not seem as if the furniture created them, but instead on closer examination appear as if they were carved with amazing expertise as they are still amazingly smooth to the touch.  The set of each seem to both stretch until they reach the far wall to the south where they then end.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"Watcha got there Silas?" Asks Caramip.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2007)

Silas shrugs and looks back at his gnomish friend.  "I'm not really sure, Caramip.  I'm having a hard time visualizing what the purpose of these indentions would have been.  If you have any ideas, any one of you," says Silas looking to each of his companions in turn, "then I'd like to hear them.  Whatever the case, the workmanship is top notch."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 5, 2007)

"Perhaps they are receptacles, sconces even, for torches or a more ceremonial post to create a pathway?" suggest Dartis


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

With the help of Barok, Caramip examines the wholes in the floor more closely. "Perhaps..." Mumbles Caramip.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 8, 2007)

Caramip
[sblock]
You don't see that they are special except for being finely smoothed grooves that are nearly an inch deep, a few feet wide and lacking in roughness.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Caramip begins to thoroughly search the southern wall where the gruves ends. "I wounder if these groves lead to something beyond this wall..." Says the Gnome.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 9, 2007)

Phly thinks about this for a moment before walking over and testing the wall with his staff.  There is a distinct hollow ring as if the wall was a thin layer of stone blocking the way to another room.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 10, 2007)

"Interesting.  A track of some sort."  Silas scratches his head and examines the wall which Phly taps upon.  "Never would have guessed," he mumbles.  He examine the construction as a whole trying to determine whether this is the location of a secret door or perhaps a wall built later to close off something.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2007)

Silas
[sblock]
The wall seems natural, and not artificial, nor are there any signs of a secret door.  However you do agree with Phly that there seems to be hollow space behind it and with Caramip that there indentations seem to lead up to it.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 11, 2007)

Baffled, Silas continues to poke around.  Occasionally he'll rap on the wall with his staff.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2007)

Silas finds that the hollow sound is associated with about 10 feet of the wall, but otherwise he can't find anything like a portal that would allow entry.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 15, 2007)

Silas will point out the spot to his friends.  "It's there.  But I can't seen to find any sort of entrance.  Perhaps there is another way around."  Silas looks around.

OOC: Is this the end of the passage ways?  Or do they continue on to another room/hall/chamber?


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 15, 2007)

Barok keeps looking.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 16, 2007)

Barok finds nothing as he continues to rap on the section of wall that has hollow sounds.  He sighs as he looks for a possible way to open the secret door that he believes to be there while Phly looks at the one unexplored passage to the north.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Caramip matches Barok's fustrated sigh with one of her own. Willing to leave this mystery alone for now she follows her fellow Gnome into the other room.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 16, 2007)

The party continues to the north and through a smooth, snaking tunnel that descends slightly while continuing onwards for what feels to be a few hundred feet of grime and mildew.  At last the group arrives inside a large, circular antechamber that stands 120 feet in diameter.  The ceiling is dome-like, but still looks solid despite its age.  Wide columns of what appear to be carved from connecting stalagmites and stalactites spot the chamber in a seemingly random pattern.  The center of the room dips like a bowl, where in the center lies a stone sarcophogus upraised on two parallel granite slabs.  The sarcophagus is about 6 feet long and a foot in a half tall, while three statues of gnomes holding chains surround it.  The statues appear to be pulling at the chains so there is no slack, while the chains themselves are wound around the sarcophagus' lid and body as if holding it in place.  From your distance you can see that one chain glows a pale red, another a white, and the third a light blue aura.

Barok
[sblock]
As you enter the room you hear a strange sound behind a pillar about 20 feet to your right, which can only be described as something solid like metal or granite scraping against stone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 16, 2007)

"Now if that's not a trap..." Barok goes to investigate closer, as always looking for anything of value.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 17, 2007)

As Barok steps forward a squat, winged humanoid that looks almost as if made from sand and earth flies at the rogue and cuts him with a clawed hand as it flies by him.  "They interrupt our worship, friends!  Kill the intruders!" the creature shouts as two more earth-like creatures appear from behind pillars 40 feet to the right flank of the party and two others that look more crystalline appear 30 feet to the party's left.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 18, 2007)

"No, no, we did not intend to interrupt, we just wanted to join you in your worship of the god of dirt and dark holes. Now I think I'll just poke a few new ones in you instead." he says and stabs at the thing with his dagger and rapier.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 21, 2007)

OOC: Still waiting for the actions from the rest of the party.  Regardless, expect an update Monday.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 21, 2007)

Silas is really very irritated.  Exploring, making discoveries, theorizing...  All of this disrupted by some creatures who are immediately hostile because of some unknown religious slight that he and his friends have unwittingly committed.  "Enough!" Silas roars out.  "We meant no disrespect.  We are merely seeking answers.  Stay your hand and we will lower our weapons."

Knowing he can sometimes be too forthright, or say the wrong things, Silas looks over at Caramip hoping that she will step up and use her easy way with people to settle the situation further.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 22, 2007)

One of the sand-like creatures snickers and says, "Ah you want to parlay?  Perhaps you have some nice gems or treasures to give to us in order to avoid our little dance."

A second, more crystalline winged creature says as it peers from behind a pillar, "Or maybe you have something we can play with.  Maybe we can play with that little one for awhile."  It points at Caramip with a clawed finger, while the gnomish bard looks in disgust and loads her crossbow, obviously more intent to fight than parlay.

Barok and Dartis
[sblock]
As your party chats, you can see the second crystalline creature and one of the three sand-like creatures slowly flitting from pillar to pillar to each of the party's rear flanks.  They are currently approaching positions almost directly to the party's left and right.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 22, 2007)

"Fine," snaps Silas.  "You want to dance, I'm sure we can teach you some new steps."  He takes a step backwards then, spitting out words of power, Silas motions with one hand to call forth a field of force to protect him from these creatures.

OOC: move action - 5 ft. step back (towards the hall)
standard action - cast Extended Mage Armor.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2007)

Dartis groans inwardly. He would rather face a legion of Tallione alone than all these strange being that these quests have turned up.

Still a fight was a fight. And he preped the Shield of Kings (AC 20) and drew his sword.

"You can't have it both ways friends, you're either devout or greedy. Gems won't keep us from interrupting your worship, but cutting off your heads sure as hell will. We are here at the behest of Queen Illinia, should that name mean anything to you."

OOC: Hold an action to strike at the first beastie in range.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 23, 2007)

Initiative:

Barok
Dartis
Silas
Salt Mephit #2
Caramip
Salt Mephit #1
Earth Mephit #3
Earth Mephit #2
Earth Mephit #1
Phly

Combat:

Caramip readies her crossbow and says in a voice that is nearly a whisper, "These are mephits... there seems to be something wrong with them, as if something has driven them mad."

"Time, little one.  Time has driven us to this, and the voice that will not let us leave and yet that we fear to free," one of the mephits answers as the battle is joined.

Barok doesn't seem to care what may or may not be wrong with the creatures, but instead takes a few steps forward and just misses nicking the face of the earthen mephit in the right-center of the group.  Dartis, meanwhile, holds action and waits for an opportunity to come.  Silas casts a spell that armors himself, chanting while placing himself behind Dartis and Barok.

A crystalline mephit on the right flank of the party swoops in and breathes a cone of salt that encompasses Silas and Dartis, burning their skin and eyes (-3 hps to Dartis and Silas, although neither is affected by the salt).

Caramip decides to begin playing a tune, boosting the abilities of the party with a fine, yet passionate gnomish melody.  (_Inspire Courage_)

The other four mephits attack the party next, with the other crystalline mephit and the earthen mephit in the center both attacking Dartis, although the first is fended off with his shield while the other is easily ducked.  Dartis swings at the earthen mephit, but fails to connect with a deadly blow.

The earthen mephit next to Barok opens it jaws and emits a blast of wind, shards, and pebbles which envelopes Barok and Dartis (-1 hp more to Dartis and -1 hp to Barok).  The final earth-like mephit swoops at Phly, but its claws only tear at his robes while Phly weakly and ineffectively swings his staff in return.

OOC: Each player made their saves.  Round 2...


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2007)

The hairs on the back of Dartis' neck at the sound a a voice that prevents the mephits from leaving. Dartis rmembers the figurines from the other room, but his thoughts are drawn to the mephits more immediately as they attack again, and Dartis swings at the first creature to enter his range.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 23, 2007)

Silas quickly brushes salt crystals from his face before once again solidly gripping his quarterstaff.  _There'll be time enough to wonder over that thing's words later..._  Preparing himself for another attack, Silas tenses then swings as the creature comes within range.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 24, 2007)

Barok attacks his earthen opponent once more, but misses with both his blades as the creatures avoids and laughs at the rogue.  Dartis attacks next, but also misses his own target with his blade while Silas fairs no better.  Caramip continues to play her mad song as the creatures leap forward.

A crystalline mephit attacks Silas with both claws but misses the abjurer.  Dartis is also attacked, but blocks the oncoming onslaught of two rabid mephits with shield and sword.  Barok nimbly dodges one mephits attack, and trips the creature as it comes upon him as he laughs, but a second stops this short with a savage blow that catches him in the back of the neck (critical, -10 hps to Barok).  Phly attacks again, but misses the mephit attack Silas.  Cursing, he pulls forth a scroll that he begins to read.

(OOC: Round 2 was dull as I rolled horrible for all but one attack... onto Round 3...)

On Barok's next attack he is able to slip through the defenses of the earthen mephit, cutting it barely.  Dartis has better luck, driving his own blade deep into the target ahead of him.  The one that surprises the group, however, is Silas who cracks his opponent with a strike from his staff that hits it directly in the eye elliciting a howl from the creature as the abjurer smiles on (critical hit).  The creature swings back in blind pain at Silas, but misses with both claws.

Dartis is likewise missed as the creatures he faces seem to be rattled by their ally's sudden scream caused from Silas' enchanted weapon.  Unfortunately, Barok is not as lucky as his opponents claw at the badly bleeding and now troubled rogue (-14 hps to Barok).  Phly casts a spell and a magical arrow bursts from his hand, destroying the mephit that Silas had badly hurt and causing it to shout as its body collapses into a heap of humanoid-shaped salt.

Round 4 next...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 24, 2007)

Hit Points:
Barok: 1/26... needs some help
Dartis: 34/38
Silas: 21/24
Caramip: 20/20
Phly (looking unhurt)


----------



## Fenris (Oct 24, 2007)

"Good shots Phly and Silas. Caramip, can you take a look at Barok" replies Dartis as he steps in front of Barok to shield the scout from any more of the mephits attacks.

OOC: Dartis will attack the first one to come in range.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 24, 2007)

Silas grins wildly as the salty creature collapses under the combined blows from his staff and Phly's magic.  He briefly glances over at Barok in concern but the man has always managed to sneak through combat before and, truthfully, there is little Silas can do to help him.  Turning back to the creatures he says, "I've been whacking dirt clods like you with sticks since I was a boy.  Who's next?"

OOC: Silas will attack whichever one gets within range.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 25, 2007)

Barok successfully gets out of the fray and tumbles behind Dartis, before pulling out a _potion of cure light wounds_ and quaffing it (+5 hps to Barok).  Dartis attacks again, his sword spilling sand and dirt unto the ground as the blade cuts through the creature's side.

At the same time, Silas steps forward and guards Dartis' flank, severely injuring an earth mephit that was closing in on the noble's right side.  Caramip unslings her light crossbow, loads and aims at Silas' opponent, and fires a deadly shot that pierces the left side of the earth mephit's face and explodes out its ear in a billow of dirt.  Without even so much as a grunt of pain the creature flops to the ground motionless.

The remaining salt mephit and one earth mephit attacks Dartis, but the fighter easily fends the blows off with his shield.  In frustration, the last earth mephit blows another cone of earthen shards at the party, causing Dartis and Silas to be caught in its blast (-3 hps to Dartis and Silas).

Phly targets the mephit that Dartis is battling, another magical arrow appearing from his wand and slamming into the creature's thigh with a glancing blow.

Round 5...


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2007)

OOC: Not bad for a lightly armored horse archer   

Dartis spits out some dust from his mouth and takes a swing at the easth mephit.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 25, 2007)

Barok downs another potion (clw) and prepares to get back into the battle, flanking one of the flankers.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2007)

Silas quickly brushes dirt from his eyes, wincing as he rubs the abrasions on his face from the blast of salt and sand.  Grabbing his staff in two hands again he calls out to Dartis, "Nothing like a little skirmish to get the blood flowing, eh?"  He'll attack when another of the creatures approaches.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 26, 2007)

Barok downs one more potion (+6 hps tp Barok) while moving slightly to the left in an arc so as to move to the left of the attacking mephits (the two mephits on the right have been destroyed, so there is one north, one northwest, and one west of the party).

Dartis attacks the target he has been concentrating on once more, and his blade seems to injure the creature as he catches it with a light cut to its earthen neck.  Silas attempts to finish the mephit off, but misses with a wide swing from his staff.  Finally, Caramip fires her crossbow and catches the same earthen humanoid with a bolt to the left side of its body.  It gasps as it grasps the bolt and collapses into a heap of humanoid-shaped dirt.

There is now one crystalline and one earthen mephit left over.  The crystal one swoops in and attacks Dartis, missing once with a left hand full of claws, but cutting him with the other (-4 hps to Dartis).  The earthen mephit shifts its position and breathes once more, catching Dartis and Caramip in a cone of shards (-3 hps to Dartis and Caramip).

Phly attacks once more with his wand, a magical arrow slamming into the left arm of the crystalline mephit attacking Dartis.  It shrieks and yells, "Ahhh... stay your hand and I will surrender."  The remaining earthen mephit looks in surprise and disgust at its ally as it prepares to breathe once more at Dartis and Caramip.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2007)

"Phyl, let the mephit surrender, but keep your wand on him" replies Dartis as he swings at the last earth mephit.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 28, 2007)

Silas will step up and attempt to get into position to attack the earth mephit.  He'll attack if he can, otherwise, he'll support Dartis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 29, 2007)

Barok slips in on the flank of Dartis' target, slicing into its back and leaving an arc of dirt that scatters into the air while Dartis' sword catches the creature in the forearm.  Silas also gets into the act, but misses badly with an overhead swing.  With the companions so mixed together, Caramip decides against shooting but instead tries a _hold person_ spell that has no negative affect on the creature.

The earth mephit flails wildly at Silas, but its first slash of its claws misses due to the creature having to free its arm from Dartis' blade.  The second catches with a raking blow just barely across the abjurer's chest, leaving a red trail from the thin wound (-5 hps to Silas).

Phly keeps the salt mephit under careful watch as combat is joined again.  This time Barok is able to slip by the creature's defenses and drive his short sword up through the back of its head, piercing an eye, although he misses with a similar blow from his dagger.  The creature remains standing somehow, although the grating howl of pain is something the party won't soon forget.  Dartis topples the creature with a shield bash and pins the mephit down with a blow through its chest that pierces both the body and the ground below.  The nobleman gives a quick glance to Silas, who with a cool nod of acknowledgement drives his staff downwards into the remnants of the mephits face, finishing it off and causing its body to slump into a pile of dirt.

The battle is over, and there can only be heard the hard breathing of the party members, a gentle humming noise from the glowing chains of the three statues, and the gasping of the remaining mephit as it buries its face in its hands and cries tears of salt.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 29, 2007)

Dartis wipes off his blade and resheathes it as he catches his breath. Looking at the scratches he got from the mephits briefly, he looks over at Barok. Seeing that the scout was doing better, he turns his attention to the crying mephit.

"Now little salty one. As we said, we did not mean to interrupt your worship, we just were seeking answers. So why don't you tell us about this box with the chains, and the voice that won't let you leave." says Dartis standing over the mephit as he gestures to Phly to keep the wand pointed at the mephit.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 29, 2007)

"Take that, gritf*cker," Barok sneers as he kicks the dead mephit across the room before turning to the crying prisoner with a menacing look, examining his dagger for damage.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2007)

Silas grimaces at the pain from his wound and tenderly presses the area around the injury.  _No lasting damage.  I hope._  He says nothing, but waits for the creature's answer to Dartis' questions.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 30, 2007)

The salt mephit looks up at Dartis and seems to compose itself as it speaks in a voice of awe and admiration, "Box?  This is no box, but the prison of Goreallis Sundhearterfirebaneundermaster- one of the last and second greatest of the gnomian geomancers.  I and my cousins were with him during the last days of the War of the Patricides, when his own children and grandchildren came to bring the great one down and bind him forever in a sarcophagus of fire and ancient memories.  He sleeps still, wrapped in flames and bound by chains of earth, wind, and water... but he dreams and in these dreams he remembers us and murmurs pleasantly in our minds about forgotten days when the gnomians were great lords and we were servants to his race and kin."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 30, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Take that, gritf*cker," Barok sneers as he kicks the dead mephit across the room before turning to the crying prisoner with a menacing look, examining his dagger for damage.




Barok sees no damage on his dagger.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2007)

The mephit looks around at the array of puzzled expressions and says, "I see you do not, or perhaps cannot understand.  The very ground you feel beneath you answered to the geomancers' songs.  Ours was once a beautiful kingdom to behold before the winged ones came... before they caused the schism.  Once we no longer shared a common cause, the ties of family unravelled and a time of upheaval came."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 1, 2007)

Silas is spellbound by the mephit's words and the theories that spark and spiral out from them.  "Seems like Barok may have been right about the winged elves," he murmurs quietly.  Speaking more loudly he says, "A Geomancer?  Tell me, what relation does your master bear to the Lord of the Mountain?"


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 2, 2007)

"The tyranny of idealism..." Barok muses half to himself. "Let me guess. The Elves judged the Gnomes by impossible standards, seduced some of them with blind idealism and turned them upon their more pragmatic fellows. Clever, if it was their intention to destroy the gnomes. It seems the elves were either evil or stupid, and the buggers were far too skilled with magic to be that stupid."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 2, 2007)

The mephit looks puzzled at Silas' request, although when the abjurer describes the creature it replies, "Ah... yes, a nasty piece of work that one is.  Still, my master has the power to move the ground itself and it should not be a difficult thing for him to seal it back into this mountain while the Fey lull it back to sleep.  Still, I am forbidden by oath to do what is needed to free him."

Upon Barok's words the mephit nods.  "Yes! Yes!  The winged ones were indeed evil for causing the children of the Geomancers to turn against their own.  The children broke the laws of the gnomians and sided with lesser races.  Before the schism they even went so far as to behave like the lesser races and in doing so created a lesser race of their own," the crystalline creature says in disgust as he glances towards Phly and Caramip.  "Still, even their children were grudgingly accepted until that generation began to disagree with how we treated our slaves.  As if the lot of goblinoids and kobolds could ever be better without my masters."


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 3, 2007)

"I think history has proven them unable to improve their own lot." Barok agrees with the mephit. "But what would be your masters stance on Humans, I wonder? Would he respect us as the enemies of his winged elven enemies, or would he regard us as yet another slave-race?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2007)

The mephit shrugs and answers, "The gnomians were only concerned with our own territory and were not expansionist.  They saw you Locusi as interesting and wondered what would happen when you encountered the Avariel, but except for a few doomed excursions into our lands by your own ancestors, the gnomians left well enough alone.  We pretty much watched as you Locusi wiped out the other lesser races while subjugating and absorbing some of the primitive human gathering communities that you encountered.  The geomancers thought this was a waste of potential slaves, but since your peoples actions were outside our lands it was also outside our concern."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 4, 2007)

Dartis has been listening intently while the mephit spoke. Pondering as the other aske dmore questions. Finally though he had to speak.

"Wait, now you are saying that we, we humans, are descended from the Locusi? So the elves are from the Avariel. And your master was a gnomian. And the gnomians created you mephits? And the mephits created the goblins and kobolds? Ha! I'd love to see Rix's face when I tell him this. But wait, how do the gnomes fit in here? Arg, I am getting lost in the lines here and I am used to heraldry! Silas can you fathom this history? And is is this Goreallis we need to seal the Lord of the Mountain again. I feel like we keep creating new problems to fix the old. Mephit, where did the Locusi come from?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2007)

The mephit shrugs, "My knowledge of past events is broken after the defeat of the Geomancers, and I never cared to learn where the Locusi themselves came from as they were of little concern to us until they began to approach our borders.  All I know is that the nearby humans were a relatively docile and primitive lesser race before the Locusi came and a few centuries afterwards there was little left of the Locusi except in small segments of your language and the fact that your people often act like them.  It's strange for me to explain this, but my master was not able to communicate for centuries after his defeat and when he now does it is normally through visions.  During the rare times he doesn't dream of the past he sees what the earth sees, and passes those visions at times to his servants.  Thus we learned the changes of dialect through the slow march of time, as well as parts of your history, such as the coming of the Rider and the rise of the House of Dorin.  Or the gnome's loss of their original language to the corrupt version it is now.  It is _likely_ that you are descended from the Locusi, and it is _likely_ that the elves are descended from the Avariel, but my master was not recovered enough for us to know for sure.  In the centuries that were lost, the Locusi and the Avariel disappeared and the tribes that Dorin united and the elves appeared.  The gnomian Geomancers brought my own people from a place outside of this world to be their servants, which we readily did once we witnessed their power.  But the gnomians grew bored and eventually created weaker gnomians from pieces of themselves.  This second generation lacked the powers of their parents, and could not create children for themselves... so they caused the First Betrayal and gave up the some of their few higher powers passed by their sires, and using that lost power along with Avariel help made themselves into male and female, and then begot the lesser race of the gnomes who themselves converted to the philosophies of the winged ones and attempted to free the slave races, causing the Second Betrayal.  Then came the Third and Fourth Betrayal, the sins that must not be named, and with it war.  As for the origins of the Geomancers, no one besides they themselves and perhaps some of their children know it for it was forbidden knowledge.  The goblins and kobolds may have been created by the gnomians, but from what I remember they were already slaves before the Geomancers began playing with creation."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Caramip Ashearth*

Caramip absorbs as much of what has been told as she can. Though she is still a bit overwhelmed by the Mephits sudden confesion. For know she is content in letting her fellow commrades question the outsider as she takes a closer look at the chained coffen.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2007)

Phly sympathizes with Caramip and whispers to her, "He lies.  Don't believe him.  We were made by the gods as reflections of immortal joy and merriment, not by some group of arrogant slavers."

As the gnomes walk towards the sarcophagus they see that the chains that bind it are taught and are attached to the arms and bodies of the three gnome-like statues that form a triangle around it.  Two of the statues are male, while one is female and all three have been carved in a semblance of pulling mightily in order to keep the coffin shut.  Each chain wraps several times around the sarcophagus and glows dimly with a strange and colorful aura.  One chain glows pale red, another a white, and the third a light blue aura.  As Caramip moves to touch one of the chains (the one with the light blue aura), the hairs on the back of her hand begin to rise as if she was in a field during a thunderstorm.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 5, 2007)

Silas looks at the mephit, yet answers Dartis' question.  "It is complex, true, but if I understand correctly there were three major races in the past: The gnomians, the greatest of these the Geomancers and their children; the Avariel; and the Locusi."  He shrugs.  "But what I don't understand is what is it here that will help us against the Lord of the Mountain, unless it is this Geomancer."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 5, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Silas looks at the mephit, yet answers Dartis' question.  "It is complex, true, but if I understand correctly there were three major races in the past: The gnomians, the greatest of these the Geomancers and their children; the Avariel; and the Locusi."  He shrugs.  "But what I don't understand is what is it here that will help us against the Lord of the Mountain, unless it is this Geomancer."




"That is indeed my fear Silas. That we need the geomancer to seal the Lord of the Mountain again.  By the Rider! I would rather face the Tallione any day than deal with these cryptic mystical mysteries. But how do we use the geomancer without freeing him, or if we must free him coerce him to do what we need done?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Caramip Ashearth*

“Blue, electricity….” She mumbles as she pulls her hand away from the light blue chain. Her eyes shift to the other chains as she continues to mumble, “Red, fire…. White, Ice… maybe?” She looks towards the statues and then the coffin. “But what does that all mean? Are the elements binding him in place or are they the keys to unlocking him?” She continues to mumbles.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2007)

The mephit snickers bitterly at Caramip's question.  "You understand so much, and yet so much of your heritage has been obviously lost.  The chains that partially encompass the elements of water, air, and earth bind him though they are not strong enough to hold him if he was fully awake as he has influence over these same elements despite their current purpose.  It was fire that was always the uncontrolled element, and fire that causes him to fall into his current torpor inside the sarcophagus."

Turning towards Dartis and Silas he answers with some bitterness and yet more sadness.  "Why should he fight you?  Goreallis was always kind to the lesser races when they willingly served him, and freeing him would be a service indeed.  Besides, the war was lost and his dreams have ever been on happier times and not revenge."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 6, 2007)

Silas smiles somewhat sadly.  "I enjoy puzzling over mysteries when my family is not in danger..."  He faces Dartis and continues, "My lord, we have loosed much worse upon this world in an effort to save our people.  This may be another, or it may be an ally to help us correct some of the damage that we have done in the past.  Either way, it is my belief that we have no choice but to take this one at his word and take the chance."  He turns to the mephit.  "Do you know how to free Goreallis?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 6, 2007)

The mephit shudders for a moment, then looks around in agitation before answering, "One of the elements needs to be neutralized, such as by the loosening of one of the chains or the extinguishing of the fire inside the sarcophagus.  More than that I cannot say, for I am forbidden by oath from what is needed to free him."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Caramip Ashearth*

"Neutralized uh?" She says with a sigh. "Seems easy enough. Five against water and air against earth. So anyone got a torch or a bucket of water?" She asks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 8, 2007)

Phly shrugs his shoulders and takes a flask of water to the chain that is glowing red.  "Well, let's see what happens."  As he pours the water over the chain you can see the stream breaking before it ever hits the metal and what appears to be invisible shards of stone flowing back and forth quickly just over the chain.  The aura of the chain glows slightly brighter as he does this, but there doesn't seem to be any negative effect.  There just isn't enough water to really disrupt the elements bound inside, and Phly stares at the chain in wonder, looking relieved that he had not tried to touch it.

"The chain of earth," the mephit says simply.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

"Well, that could have worked better.  Anyone have any other ideas," Phly asks as he ponders for a moment.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 11, 2007)

"Well, if the element of air is opposed by the element of earth, perhaps we should grab our useless little mephit by the feet and bash his head repeatedly into the chain of air." Barok shrugs, "Or just hit it with a rock."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 11, 2007)

Silas grins.  "Yeah, well, that _might_ work."  He'll take his own flask of water and pour it onto the chain of earth.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 11, 2007)

"If we have some oil, and as I recall Barok packs heavily, we can use fire to dissolve the water chain." adds Dartis


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 12, 2007)

"Maybe we should only use the oil as a last resort. We won't have much use for our old gnomian if he's cremated."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 12, 2007)

The mephit shuffles uncomfortably as Barok speaks and gives him a look a shark might give a surprised swimmer.  Silas strolls past the two, taking out his own water flask and pouring the contents unto the chain, but having nearly no effect on the strong earth energy that surrounds the links.  A flask of oil from Barok seems to have more results once the rogue drops a lit piece of cloth unto the tainted chain, but even that produces little more than some loud sizzling and a cloud of steam before the oil and rag based fire is dowsed by the chain with the light blue aura that it was set against.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 12, 2007)

"Hmm, Maybe we should stop doing this by half-measures, get a few barrels of water from the surface and dump them on the coffin all at once. We could even pay some Gnome pesants to do it. What do you say Phly?
Or we could always use the mephit. Would be a lot less work that way." he smiles.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 12, 2007)

"Ah, well, there is that.   I have one last thing to try, however."  Silas makes a motion for all to stand back a little.  He grins.  "I'm not sure what effect this is likely to have.  So, just in case..."

Silas invokes a minor word of power and points at the chain of air power.  A small orb of acid shoots from his finger towards the chain.  Casting Acid Splash


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2007)

Silas' spell seems to have a greater effect as magic meets magic, causing the white chain to glow an almost blinding white before it to overcomes the assault made against it.  Barok simply sighs and takes another glance at the mephit.

_DM's Hint_: Before we go back to town, or throw mephits into magical chains, I would like to remind that group that the mephit said that the chains must be overcome or slackened.  Obviously the chains are bound with elements that are stronger than what you have thrown at it thus far, so maybe you can continue your attacks on only one chain instead of dispersing your attacks on the lot of them, or there is a way to cause them to loosen instead of being broken... they are being held by three gnome-sized statues.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 13, 2007)

ooc: So we could just smash the statues. Our power-attackers could easily overcome the DR of stone. Anyone have a club, pick or hammer?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2007)

Phly looks around his pack and does have a small hammer, which he pulls out of his bag.  "I doubt I have enough strength to put a real dent in these statues, however."


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 13, 2007)

"Let me give it a try." Barok takes the little hammer in both hands and start bashing it repeatedly into the weakest point where the chain is attached to the statue.

(ooc: seems Silas with a str of 15 is the strongest character in the party , not what I had expected. Whatever happened to that barbarian we had for a while?)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"Don't look at me!" States Caramip as she waves off the hammer. "Silas, how about a more powerful fire spell on the casket? It elluded that fire could be used to release this Lord?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2007)

As Barok repeatedly strikes the nearest statue's hands where the chain meets stone the salt mephit becomes increasingly agitated, holding its head in its hands and mumbling frantically, "No, no no no... but it was a war... a war...!"

Barok begins to make headway, causing several large cracks to form along the hand, which in turn causes the white aura of the chain to glow brighter from each strike.  Finally the chain snaps away from the hand and the aura dims to a low glow as the entire arm of the statue crumbles, but the mephit shrieks soon after and leaps at the rogue, claws extended.

Phly had the creature trained with his wand, and fires before the creature can get far, and Barok easily dodges the nearly dead creature.  Silas steps in next, finishing the pitiful thing off with a swing to its head.  It twitches and lays dying at the abjurer's feet.

A snapping sound brings the party's attention back to the sarcophagus, and the group turns to see that in addition to a now-slack glowing white chain, the links of the red-glowing chain are somehow being stretched and are popping off almost as by an invisible, giant hand, causing this chain to also glow slack and become dimmer.  The further half of the chain with the blue aura is suddenly completely shattered, and fragments of it land all around you as the remnants of the chain near its statue also flickers and fades.

The lid of the sarcophagus is slowly forced open by something inside, and you have difficulty seeing for a moment as fire can be seen inside the small crack that is steadily pushed wider.  However, this fire also slowly dims and is extinguished, causing the room to grow darker.  Phly lights a torch and tosses it to the ground, while returning a double grip to his staff, but in the mixed light of the dimming auras from the chains and his torch you can now see a hand grasp appear from the sarcophagus and grasp the side of it while accompanied by a large intake of air, as if someone took one deep intake of breathe.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 14, 2007)

Silas sighs and looks down at the mephit lying dead at his feet.  "I wish I hadn't had to do that," he says quietly.  A loud snap draws his attention back to the sarcophagus and he flinches as the last chain shatters and pelts him with the broken links of chain.

Silas fidgets as he watches the Geomancer slowly slide open the sarcophagus.  He slips his hand inside his oversize cloak pocket and distractedly scratches Thebu's back.  Finally, he takes a deep breath and steps toward the sarcophagus to get a better view.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2007)

The hand is followed by a head and upper torso the size and shape of a gnome, and yet this dirt-colored creature seems to be made of sand and earth rather than flesh and bone.  He looks at you with indentions that might be eyes and says something in a language you cannot quite place.  As he gets no response, he leans forward as if to look at you in a more focused manner and suddenly falls forward over the side of the sarcophagus.

His head disappears into a column of pouring sand, followed by his torso, then waist and legs until a large cylindrical pyramid of earth rests at the base of the coffin.  Suddenly the earth writhes and takes the form of the gnome-like creature again, but this time his features seem more definitive as he leans in a sitting position against the artificial structure behind him.  He speaks once more, and the language seems gnome-like and familiar, and yet still too alien.

He sighs, then says, "How about this language?  Ah, yes... you understand me.  So my nightmares were true after all and this is the language of the new masters of this land.  So tell me, children of the Locusi and grandchildren of mine, are my possible saviors so wicked in purpose that they would slay one so loyal?"  He looks at the mephit as it dies by Silas' feet and suddenly the sand that makes up the gnome-like creature's flesh turns into facets of dull, blue turquoise, a sad color matched by his pupils with a sudden change into sapphire-like eyes.  "Is slaying those that would stand by me for so long pleasing to you or do you plan other atrocities?"


----------



## Fenris (Nov 14, 2007)

Dartis steps forward "Our apologies Goreallis Sundhearterfirebaneundermaster. But your servant was slain only defense of ourselves, though he may have been trying to save you. I think your long sleep may have alter your sevant's judgement though as we came in peace and were attack by them without provocation. Our purpose though is most dire. We were sent here by the Fey Queen Illinia. In here we were told was the key to undoing a terrible wrong. For you see, we, that is I, through the best of intentions and without knowing the full implications of my actions, have set free The Lord of the Mountain, Land's Death. Sealed so long go. The creature is awake and destroying the land. The Fey can put it to sleep again, but cannot seal it within it's tomb. For the sake of all those beings you have brought into being, can you aid us in reining in this creature?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2007)

When Dartis mentions the Fey, Goreallis' eyes become green while his body turns into what looks to be jade facets.  "So it was the Fey Queen and her people which had me set free.  It is not well to owe a debt to creatures such as the Fey, and it is only slightly worse than them owing you a boon.  And still, you freed me as well as they, and so I owe you so much... and I feel my strength returning.  I can probably handle this Land's Death, or at least trap it."  He gets up, and for a moment his legs look wobbly and his body looks like it was about to collapse into sand once more but the Geomancer steadies himself as his skin reddens.

"And before I go visit the Fey, and as I feel my power return, I sense that there are other debts that must be repaid.  I almost forgot what kind of power it would take to bind me, afterall."  So saying his eyes become a crimson color and his skin takes on the appearance of a faceted ruby.  He bends down and grasps the middle of the white chain and you can see electricity spark against the Geomancer's skin.  He seems to concentrate for a moment before a return arc of electricity travels back up the chain and into the statue that still holds it, causing the statue to crumble to dust.  As Goreallis' skin flickers to blue and then back to red the chain in his hand flickers and the white aura fades.  He places it on the ground almost reverantly and moves to the next statue, speaking to himself as if quoting.

"And then came the Third Betrayal, for the grandchildren gave up the last gifts of the forebears and became more like the Avariel, foresaking their heritage.  With heavy heart, they were declared enemies of the land and were harvested like wheat in the field.  The other lesser races were employed in the killings, and a great war broke out which would only end in the annihilation of these rebellious and poorly-made gnomes," the Geomancer mumbles as he walks up to a second statue and considers it for a moment.  Finally he throws his fist into it and it crumbles under the impact and the use of his own powers.  The blue chain that was attached to the statue's arms clatters to the floor, flickers twice and then its aura fades into nothingness.  Gorreallis' skin turns blue once more for a while longer before back to red as he turns and slowly walks towards the last and final statue; the female one.

"Up until now the children of the land had kept neutral, but now came the Fourth Betrayal as the children changed the course of the war by turning against their own parents and siding with the gnomes, for in their blindness caused by the Avariel they could not see their creations for the abominations that they were.  So sons turned against their father, aided by Avariel magic, and so with such sorrow were we brought low."  He seems to have stopped quoting as he touches the face of the last remaining statue and asks, "But it wasn't just son against father, was it Allinastal, but also daughter for that was what you decided to become during a previous betrayal.  And so you and your brothers sacrificed yourselves to protect your own children and made this your prison as well as my own.  The years did not treat our kind well, my daughter, and I doubt you thought it would end like this.  Me unknowingly freed by two of your gnome children, why your sacrifice unwittingly undone.  But don't worry.  Unlike _you_ I remember my debts and I will not hurt them, so in that you have won."  It seems for a moment that two tears somehow form on the statue's eyes and suddenly the statue seems to seem more detailed and real.  Gorrealis' skin becomes a brighter red as he grips the remaining staute underneath its chin and whispers hoarsely, "Goodbye Allinastal.  Goodbye daughter.  I wish I could forgive, but that was never an emotion I learned."  The statue crumbles in his hands and the red chain attached to it flickers and then its aura is gone like the others.

Gorrealis seems older for a moment and his skin and eyes take a blue colorization once more.  "That... I would rather never relieve that, but what is done is done and old debts repaid.  Is there anything else I can do for my liberators?"  He is standing straighter now, and it seems that his strength has greatly returned.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 15, 2007)

"It depends on how much value you place on your freedom." Barok's eyes shine with greed. "If you could use your powers over earth and stone to show us where the earth is richest with gold, gems and lesser minerals, close enough to the surface to be mined, I'd consider that a fine down-payment. If you could conjure up some of that gold and gems right now I think I may be willing to write off your debt altogether."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Caramip stares at the foreign Geomancer with a complete and utter look of awe. She cannot even tear her gaze away from the creature when she leans in close to her fellow Gnome and whispers, "'Rebellious and poorly-made Gnomes'? Do you think he means us? And why would he want to harm us?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Goreallis steps forward and looks over Barok for a moment then answers, "Ah, perhaps you have not changed much since the time you were Locusi.  Conjure up your reward out of the air?  No, but I can do the next best thing.  I can conjure them from materials present."  He reaches out and holds the pommels of Barok's blades, then turns to look at Phly and Caramip.  "And now for you, grandchildren.  Let me take one ancient gift from you and replace it with another," the Geomancer says as two tendrils of earth erupt from his back and touch both gnomes in the arm.  The two scream, then slump to the ground as they appear weakened while a trace of yellow energy move from their bodies, through the tendrils, and into Barok's blades.  Soon after, a bit of rust-colored energy flows from Goreallis and into Caramip and Phly.

"There... I think you'll find those more to your liking," he says to the surprised Barok, although he does not elaborate.  He turns to Dartis and Silas to see the humans with their weapons at the ready and sighs.  "Relax your weapons before you hurt yourselves.  Your friends aren't hurt, I promised my daughter afterall.  The are just... gifted now and I am giving them the heritage they missed.  Still, I see I have overstayed my welcome and it appears time to visit the Fey and thank them also." 

So saying he looks upwards and the center of the roof tears itself apart, causing a shower of small pebbles to land among the group.  Light from the outside sky shines down into the chamber you are in, and the Geomancer falls into a pile of earth in front of your very eyes, before a whirlwind of air picks him up and carries him through the tunnel he had created.  Just as seemlessly, the earth repairs itself as he passes, leaving you in a sealed chamber once more.

Caramip:
[sblock]
You are not sure what he did to you and Phly, but it feels like a part of your spirit was painfully removed and replaced with something else.  You instinctively know that you are no longer able to use the natural gnome abilities of _dancing lights, ghost sound,_ and _prestidigitation_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2007)

Dartis sighs and shakes his head at Barok's greed. As Goreallis leaves he kicks a small pile of dirt, "I would rather face the blood and screams of battle than deal with these phantoms of the past" he says ruefully.

"Still, it appears our work here is done my friends. Goreallis has left on his own, and apparently does not need us to guide him. As kind as your people are Phly, I miss my beloved Dorinthia and her people, few though we now are. I have kept Silas too long from his family. We must go. Phly, Caramip, are you OK? We can carry you if you are still weak from the geomancer."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

"Gods..." Phly mumbles as Dartis helps the shaken gnome up.  With Silas and Barok's help the party walks their two small allies out of the chambers and back out into the Great Hall of the gnomes where an amazed group of gnome civilians see them coming back from the tunnel behind the tall statue where they started the adventure.  Phly and Caramip are wrapped in blankets and hot packs brought to them.

*"It looks like your other friend wasn't the only casualty this last night,"* a pettite gnome healer says as she checks over Phly and Caramip.  At your inquisitive looks she sighs and explains, *"Your friends were sleeping in their quarters when we heard screams.  It was your priest friend, Nikolos Viridikos, and we found him covered in blood.  It seems that some faerie flew into the ventilation from the outside and came to find him.  I'm sorry..."*

"Is he dead," Phly asks weakly, deflated even more by the news.

The nurse shakes her head and stammers as she recollects what she had seen.  *"No... he... he's blind.  They took his eyes."*

Chapter 4 complete, and overdue XP for the last three sections will be posted tonight in the talking the talk section that is linked in my sig.  Chapter 5 starts next week (hopefully Sunday) and will be called named after the campaign title, Chapter 5: Last Stand of the Dorinthians.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2007)

Dartis hangs his head in shame that despite their success, someone still had to pay the price to the Fey queen, and worst of all it was not him.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 16, 2007)

Barok looks at the Geomancer in chock as the two gnomes scream in agony. "Bloody hell, that's not..."  and then it's over. When the being makes his dramatic exit, Barok tries to put on his usual confident smirk, but fails. 
"This is not the past," he says ruefully to Dartis, "it is the future."

-

On the way up he examines his blades, muttering a bit to himself, trying to find out what the Gnomian did to them

-

"They took his eyes..." Barok echoes in revulsion _Well, better him than me, I guess._


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "They took his eyes..." Barok echoes in revulsion _Well, better him than me, I guess._




"Queen Illiana said that even if we succeed, one of us would have to be punished. She said that it would rob us of what we most desired. Nikolos desired knowledge, so the took his ability to read away". says Dartis mournfully.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Caramip is still visibly shaken from the Geomancer's "Gift" when she hears the tradic news about Nik. The mis-fortune that has befallen her close friend is all that she can handle. With her soul savaged and her body weakened, she lets go of the blanket and crashes onto the floor sobbing. Her once happy go lucky deamur shattered.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 17, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Caramip is still visibly shaken from the Geomancer's "Gift" when she hears the tradic news about Nik. The mis-fortune that has befallen her close friend is all that she can handle. With her soul savaged and her body weakened, she lets go of the blanket and crashes onto the floor sobbing. Her once happy go lucky deamur shattered.




His heart breaking at the sight of the gnome crying, Dartis bends down and gently picks up the young bard and carries her over to a bed far from Nikolos. Setting her down gently, he tells the gnome nurse "She has been through so much, please help her".

With that the young noble asks around a bit, and is seen wandering off into the darkness, alone but for a bottle in each hand. Finding some secluded, dark place, Dartis finds solace in the bottle that night, the darkness hiding his tears and shame. He cannot help but think of all the harm that has befallen his people. The danger that his brave party has faced, and the terrible prices they have paid. All for him, the all followed him, they all trusted him. And where has his leadership lead? It seemed that in this world Dorinthia was destined to fail, that the descendants of Berl Dorin were doomed. Whether they had too much Locusi or not enough, Dartis wasn't sure. The last few weeks had been too confusing. Too much history. Silas would sort it out later. 

Still he was a Dorinthian cavalry man, and so long as he wore the Blue Cloak, he would fight for Dointhia_ 'I should have asked Goreallis to save Dorinthia'_ he thinks weakly, _'better than some gold like Barok wanted.'_

As the bottles empty, Dartis dries his eyes and staggers back to camp. He still had a few scrapes and bruises from the fights in the tombs, but he didn't care about them too much. He went and sat down beside Nikolos, and held the man's hand through the night.


----------

